# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  DESMOXAN na rzucenie palenia

## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy

----------


## doktorka

Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
Skutki uboczne:
- w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
- w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
- po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
Opłacalność:
noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
Pomimo tego co już przeszłam i co mnie jeszcze czeka (jakoś trzeba nauczyć się żyć bez papierosów-uff) to będę walczyć
Wy też próbujcie, bo w końcu chodzi o zdrowie (wiem, że brzmi jak banał, ale ja już miałam problem z wchodzeniem po schodach - a raptem 33 lata na karku).  

ps. Czy może mi ktoś z byłych palaczy napisać - po jakim czasie przechodzi ta największa chęć sięgnięcia po papierosa (kiedy przestanę się tak spinać)? Proszę o odpowiedz.

----------


## plumtone

Kiedy przechodzi największa chęć...? Myślę, że to pytanie nie jest trafione bo to raczej sprawa indywidualna. Znam osobę, która po 20 latach palenia nałogowego, rzuciła papierosy praktycznie z dnia na dzień żując tylko przez jakiś czas gumy o których wspomniałaś. Znam też takich, którzy rzucają, rzucają i rzucić nie mogą. Kwestia psychiki dla każdego indywidualna. Na pewno moment najtrudniejszy jest wtedy kiedy inni palą w Twoim towarzystwie. Nie raz możesz wrócić do nałogu przez innych. Lepiej trzymać się z daleka od dymu skoro postanawia się rzucić.

----------


## koralina

1 dzien 2 fajki; 2 dzien pol papierocha, 3 nic . Mija tydzien i nic. Kosztowaly mnie 55zl a w momencie, gdy dziennie kupowalam paczke juz wyszlam na plus.
Skutki uboczne: 1. Totalny brak apetytu, wmuszam w siebie batonika dziennie bo tylko to mi jest w stanie przez gardlo przejsc, schudlam 3 kg, odruch wymiotny w momencie gdy popatrze na coś do jedzienia
Ogolnie nie jestem zadowolona, meczarnia a efektów takich jak chcialam zero, ale moze kadzy organizm reaguje inaczej...

----------


## menio

Dzis mija tydzien jak zaczolem brac i nie widze zadnego  rezultatu 1dzien  5pap 2dzien 5pap  3dzien5pap i do tej pory nic to chyba naprwde nie dziala. NIE POLECAM!

----------


## jawore

Witam mija tydzień jak biorę i na trzeci dzień przestałam już palić nawet nie biorę tych tabletek jak jest w ulotce od wczoraj tzn. wczoraj wystarczyły mi trzy a dziś jak narzazie wzięłam 2 ogólnie jest ok jak mam chęć na fajkę mam pod ręką cukierki :Smile: )). Tylko mam takie pytanie jak Wasz organizm się zachowuje po odstawieniu tabletek macie może jakieś kołatanie serca i lęki ???? Bo na innych forach piszą takie rzeczy jakby rzucenie palenia spowodowało skutki uboczne-problemy ze zdrowiem.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szkoda kasy lepiej kupić landrynki  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepsza metoda jak moze byc to ksiazka Alana Carra PROSTA METODA JAK SKUTECZNIE RZUCIC PALENIE nie pale juz od 3 lat i ani przez chwile nie mialalm watpliwosci ze brakuje mi fajki, najgorsze ze kazdy jak rzuca palenie to mysli ze traci cos jakas przyjemnosc a jaka to przyjemnosc wdychac ten smród rownie dobrze mozna zaciagac sie spalinami z rury wydechowej.`Q1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak coś wiecie to pomóżcie! 3 lata co dzien myśle zeby przestać. miałem gumy ,plastry, tabex, elektronicznego i biorezonans, książkę też czytałem dwa razy! i nadal pale koło paczki dziennie, jak tylko nie mam pod ręką zaczynam głupieć psychika mi siada i nic sie nie liczy tylko to zeby zapalic. pomóżcie bo nie wiem co juz robic :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## kamacie

to jest chyba tak: to nie Ty rzucasz, ale palenie musi rzucić Ciebie. Mnie pewnego pięknego dnia rzuciło- tak po prostu,nie miałam ochoty palić. Nie paliłam 2 lata. Odwdzięczyło się jednak-12 kg na plus oczywiście.Powolutku, jakby od niechcenia, ale sukcesywnie.Nie jadłam więcej , nie rzucałam się na słodycze itd. Pewnie jednak podjadałam zamiast papieroska. To było straszne. Nie miałam aż tak strasznej nadwagi (przedtem ok. 3-4 niedowagi), ale czułam się z tym okropnie. Rok zajęło mi zrzucanie kilogramów i prawie udało się. Rezultat jednak jest taki: waga - i tak z 2-3 kg za dużo, palenie wróciło, ale 1 paczka na 2-3 dni. Koszmar zrzucania kilogramów, był znacznie gorszy od jakichkolwiek prób rzucania palenia.
I wydaje mi się, że metoda - nie rzucam, ale mogę w miarę rozsądnie decydować o tym czy i kiedy zapalę (stąd ta 1 paczka na 2-3 dni) jest najlepsza. Nie pale ot tak - przecież w danej chwili nie muszę, za chwilę, później. Na mnie to działa. Są dni kiedy wcale nie palę (jestem w towarzystwie osób niepalących). Pozostawiam sobie jednak otwartą furtkę-mogę jeżeli zechcę, ale decyzja zależy ode mnie. To trochę podbudowuje. Jest może półśrodkiem, ale dużo korzyści - paczka na 2-3 dni - koszt taki jak kilka lat temu, nie męczę się, że nie mogę zapalić - mogę, ale traktuję to jak odrobinę luksusu na który sobie czasami pozwalam.A jeszcze jedno- wcześniej wypróbowałam chyba wszystkie dostępne środki na rzucanie palenia. Działają, ale to tylko zmiana uzależnienia- przestajesz- brakuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

faktycznie zajebisty lusksuz zajarac sobie smierdzacego peta, fajki to nie luksus palenie w tych czasach to obciach...

----------


## fantasmagoria

Jak ktoś już przede mną napisał, polecam z całego serca  książkę Alana Carra. Nie wiem, na czym polega jej fenomen. Może są to czyste, logiczne fakty a nie pranie mózgu? Nigdy nie wierzyłam w cudowne działanie tabletek i pewnie dlatego nigdy mi nie pomogły. Jednak po odsłuchaniu audiobooka Alana Carra postanowiłam, że nie palę. I muszę przyznać, że po ponad tygodniu nie miałam już chęci na papierosa. Czułam jedynie dumę i radość. Portfel też się cudownie wypełnił banknotami :Smile:  Tak więc polecam Wam tę metodę i życzę samych sukcesów! :Smile:

----------


## izik27

czeka mnie wkrótce  chemia czv ktoś wie czv przed i w trakcie można stosować desmoxan?

----------


## nie

Właśnie skończyłem kurację. Nie palę, ale cały czas myślę o papierosach. To jest teraz temat nr 1 w moim życiu. Tonami wciągam cukierki miętowe. Reklamowanie tego produktu jako cudownego leku pozwalającego rzucić jest jawnym oszustwem. Myślę, że podobny efekt uzyska się ustawiając stopniowo nikotynę. Bez silnej woli się nie obędzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rzuciłam, bo chciałam. Bez prochów, plastrów, elektryków. Dziś będzie pewnie z 600 dni.
Przytyłam, ale mam szansę nie umrzeć przed 45 rokiem życia, jak moja najbliższa rodzinka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja uzywalem konkurencyjnego srodka z cytyzyna takze. I powiem ze ciezko  bylo przez pierwsze 2 miesiace (stany lekowe, kolatania serca, ze dwa razy to myslalem ze sie udusze) lecz kazde z tych objawow sprawialo ze bylem silniejszy i bardziej zdeterminowany. Kolejnym atutem bylo to ze niemialem za duzego kontaktu z palaczami. Na dzien dzisiejszy nie pale 5 miesiecy, chce mi sie czasami zapalic lecz bez jakiegos cisnienia, stany lekowe minely kolatania serca takze.Jestem pod wielkim wrazeniem jak szybko zwiekszyla mi sie wydolnosc oddechowo krązeniowa podczas duzego wysilku. Jak dla mnie najlepszy sposob na rzucenie palenia. jednak 90% siedzi w glowie. I wiem ze jak zapale teraz chocby 1 papierosa to wroce do nalogu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 dzień nie pale i działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paliłem 20 lat raptem poznałem kochankę która nie znosiła mojego palenia ,i co ,odzwyczaiła mnie od palenia,tyle mi pozostało po niej nie mam już kochanki. Nie paliłem 15 lat ,ale zacząłem znowu palić od 4 miesięcy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak na prawde nie mozna stwierdzic ze dziala, wydaje sie te 50 zl i wmawia sie ze przeciez to dziala nie ma sensu brac papierosa i zowu patrze na zegarek ze to juz czas na fajka a przeciez drugi tydzien jem tabletki, dobrze ze weekend bo gdyby nie to to na pewno skonczylo by sie na fajku. Jedyne co pozostaje to dalej pilnowac czasu i wmawiac sobie ze tabletki dzialaja. Powidzenia!!!

----------


## Ania 22

Rzuciałam palenie 14 kwietnia dwa dni spedziłam na robieniu wszystkiego byleby tylko nie mysleć o paleniu, w końcu trzeciego dnia dostałam szału. Kupiłam papierosy i desmoxan, wypalilam biorąc tabletki 3 paczki, nie zmniejszałam ilości, nie ograniczałam się, czasem nawet zmuszalam sie do palenia (jestem przekorna nawet wobec samej siebie). Czwartego dnia nie miałam już ochoty zapalić, było mi smutno ale nie czułam żadnego bólu psychicznego czy fizycznego, który towarzyszył mi parę dni wczesniej zanim zaczęłam brać desmoksan. Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić te tabletki ponieważ naprawdę pomagaja w rzucaniu palenia. Dodatkowym plusem z rzucenia jest comiesieczne wydawanie 300 zł na przyjemności.

----------


## tomaszTuszyniak

ja kupilem sobie plastry nicorette 25 mg na miesiac i po 18 dniach przestalem je przyklejac bo mi sie nie chcialo.Do tej pory nie pale a to juz 94 dni i wogole teoretycznie nie mam chcicy na fajke.Palilem po 30 papierochow.Rozpalilem sie tak po odwyku od wody.Myslalem ze nie uda mi sie zucic ale plastry naprawde sa super

----------


## carmelito

Witam! Palilem naprawde duzo i niewyobrazalem sobie nie zapalic po jedzeniu kawie czy do alkoholu az ktoregos dnia kolega zaproponowal mi zebym sprobowal Tabex. Naprawde to dziala. Nie jest drogi a zazywajac go juz po 4 do 5 dni rzucasz palenie i nie czujesz poddenerwowania a sam widok papierosa nie mowiac juz o zapachu napawa mnie obrzydzeniem. Zaproponowalem Tabex rowniez moim znajomych ktorzy tak jak ja byli sceptycznie nastawieni do tego a teraz juz nikt z nich nie pali i poleca Tabex swoim znajomym. Naprawde szkoda kasy na epapierosy,gumy czy inne wynalazki na ktore tak naprawde wyrzucamy niepotrzebnie kase. Tabex naprawde jest skuteczny a jedyny warunek to nie wolno siegnac nawet po jednego dymka po skonczonej kuracji poniewaz zacznie sie palic ponownie. Sprobujcie naprawde polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Palilem naprawde duzo i niewyobrazalem sobie nie zapalic po jedzeniu kawie czy do alkoholu az ktoregos dnia kolega zaproponowal mi zebym sprobowal Tabex. Naprawde to dziala. Nie jest drogi a zazywajac go juz po 4 do 5 dni rzucasz palenie i nie czujesz poddenerwowania a sam widok papierosa nie mowiac juz o zapachu napawa mnie obrzydzeniem. Zaproponowalem Tabex rowniez moim znajomych ktorzy tak jak ja byli sceptycznie nastawieni do tego a teraz juz nikt z nich nie pali i poleca Tabex swoim znajomym. Naprawde szkoda kasy na epapierosy,gumy czy inne wynalazki na ktore tak naprawde wyrzucamy niepotrzebnie kase. Tabex naprawde jest skuteczny a jedyny warunek to nie wolno siegnac nawet po jednego dymka po skonczonej kuracji poniewaz zacznie sie palic ponownie. Sprobujcie naprawde polecam.


 oj kolego zeby skutecznie reklamowac trzeeba sie bardziej postarac. Przeciez od razu widac ze to spam w najczystszej postaci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mogę polecić e-papierosa. Po dwóch tygodniach nie ciągnie mnie do zwykłej fajki. Oczywiście ciągnie mnie do nikotyny,  ale nie biorę do płuc dymu z substancjami rakotworczymi.  No i jestem jakieś 200 zł do przodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POLECAM NIQUITIN!!
postanowilam spróbować za namową koleżanki, próbowała wcześniej desmoxan ale oprócz bólów głowy i zawrotów nic nie dawało a pozniej sprobowała niquitin

Paliłam 5lat, po około 15papierosów dziennie. Dzięki tabletkom niquitin nie palę już 3 miesiące. Rzuciłam już po pierwszej tabletce.. nie ukończyłam nawet cyklu, ponieważ w trakcie na tyle już nie myslałam o paleniu, że po prostu zapominałam brać tabletki.. Pozbyłam się nałogu i myślę, że już zawsze! Owszem, same tabletki nie wystarcza, przede wszytskim trzeba chcieć RZUCIĆ!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest analog receptorow nikotynowych i wiaze sie z nimi inaczej niz nikotyna wiec dzialac musi z definicji. Trzeba po prostu brac tabletke za kazdym razem gdy chce sie palic (palic nie mozna jednoczesnie!). I tak na poczatku dla mnie to bylo ok 10 tabletek dziennie. Za tydzien ani tabletek ani palenia sie nie chce. Wiem, 2 razy bez problemu rzucilem palenie (odstep 2 letni a teraz znow leci drugi rok bez palenia).

----------


## sławek81

7 dzień kuracji i od 3 dni nie pale, ciągnie, nie wiem czy tabletki działają ale nie myślę o tym  najważniejsze, ze nie pale                                                                               p.s. to nie są magiczne pigułki wiec trzeba trochę powalczyć, powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rzuciłem palenie 12 lat temu.Po prostu na imprezie podczas picia alkoholu spaliłem papierosa,zgasiłem i resztę paczki oddałem żonie mówiąc że rzucam palenie.Zona niestety paliła dalej ale teraz przerzuciła się na elektronika i to ona stwierdziła że żadne imitacje nie pomagają.Sama próbowała różnych tabletek i plastrów lecz nic to nie dało.Bez silnej woli i chęci rzucenia nie ma szans na pozbycie się żadnego nałogu.Dlatego te wszystkie kuracje należy traktować jako pomocnicze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja napisze tak  :Smile: )
Skusiłem się na biorezonans magnetyczny, 15 minut frajdy 100 zł w portfelu mniej..... efekt, już pisze. Na kuracji 15 minutowej byłem około 18.30. Przez 12 godzin tylko woda niegazowana 3 litry.
Rano wstałem, kawa i no właśnie, popielniczka i paczka fajek leżała na biurku, ale o dziwo nie skusiłem się, nie czułem potrzeby zapalenia. Cała sztuczka polega, na blokowaniu receptorów odpowiedzialnych za głod nikotynowy, własnie poprzez rezonans. Nie pale juz 4 lata. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłem przez 12 lat, udało mi się rzucić palenie i nie paliłem 7,5 roku. Napięcie przez pierwszy miesiąc jest straszne. Gdy ktoś przechodził pod oknem i palił ( a mieszkałem na 4 piętrze) i palił czułem zapach dymka i mnie skręcało. Gdy znajomi palili odchodziłem na 10 metrów a i tak czułem masakryczną chęć zapalenia. Ratowałem się przez pierwsze miesiące kawą ( 5-8 filiżanek mocnej , bardzo mocnej). Po kilku miesiącach miałem sny ze pale i budziłem się z wielką ochotą by zapalić papierosa. Po roku latach było mi lżej. Natomiast po 4-5 latach nie czułem już potrzeby zapalenia. 
Niestety tej zimy nastał mały kryzys, nerwy maksymalne i zapaliłem jednego, po 2 tygodniach paliłem już praktycznie na nowo. Nikotyna jest straszna.

----------


## asiamach

Ja nie palę od niecałego roku. Nie ma co liczyć, że same plastry, tabletki lub inne urządzenia nas wyręczą. Pierwsze dwa tygodnie są trudne do wytrzymania, a później z górki. Nie wyobrażam sobie jednak jak miałabym rzucić, mieszkając np. z osobą palącą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja powiem tak nosiłem sie z chęcią rzucenia i kupiłem desmoxan, moje odczucie jest takie w tych tabletkach jak dla mnie to jest chyba witamina c.... mi nic nie pomagały. Uważam że rzuciłem tylko dla tego że powiedziałem sobie koniec. Odstawiłem fajki brałem tabletki i ssaka miałem strasznego, jedyne co jest skuteczne to zakodować sobie w głowie że fajki nie sprawiają przyjemności są nie smaczne itd. Testowałem wiele pomagaczy rzucenia i stwierdzam że nic z tych pomagaczy nie działa, te wszystkie specyfiki są tylko po to żeby wyciągnąć kase a człowiek tłumaczy sobie hmmm wydałem tyle kasy jakie to jest skuteczne. Zwykłe oszukiwanie samego siebie. Jedyny skuteczny sposób to jest zakodować sobie w głowie że nie pale i koniec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paliłam 10 lat ,średnio 1 paczka dziennie,miałam już kilka prób rzucania palenia ,tabex, champix.Po skończonej kuracji zaczynała się walka,bo rzeczywiście wtedy dopiero ciągnie do dymka, niestety stres w pracy robił swoje,najbliższe otoczenie paliło więc wracałam do nałogu.Desmoxan kupiłam z ciekawości, po 3 dniu już nie paliłam ,mam wrażenie że ten lek przestawił moje myślenie ,nie miałam odruchu sięgania po papierosa.Przez 10 lat żyłam takim samym rytmem (praca bardzo stresująca) przychodziłam do pracy 40 min wcześniej koleżanki od fajeczki również ,kawka i 30 min nasiadówki w palarni czasem po 5 fajek  , ta lepsza część załogi paliła,tego "odstawienia" bałam się najbardziej bo niepalących wiele omijało,o dziwo! nadal przychodzę do pracy 40 min wcześniej i idę na nasiadówkę do palarni z samą kawką ,nie ciągnie mnie kompletnie ,mało tego kilka razy miałam kryzys zapaliłam sobie 1 "cudzesa" i nic nie mam odruchu sięgania po papierosa ,nie musiała sobie wypełniać czy zajmować rąk,brak skutków odstawienia nikotyny nawet rodzina stwierdziła że jestem łagodniejsza w trakcie rzucania niż kiedy paliłam,po prostu przestało mnie ssać ,od miesiąca nie biorę już Desmoxanu wiem że nie oznacza to jeszcze 100% sukcesu ,ale wierzcie mi przetestowałam już wiele medykamentów tego typu i z tego jestem najbajrdziej zadowolona.Opakowanie to koszt 4 paczek (trafiłam na opakowanie promocyjne 43 zł ). Środek polecam i zachęcam .Co najlepsze w tej kuracji wykorzystałam minimum silnej woli,po prostu te tabletki coś przestawiły w moim codziennym myśleniu i tak zostało  :Smile: 
Skutki uboczne : nie zauważyłam ,ktoś wspomniał dziwne sny ,zgadza się , po snach które miałam po Champixie nic mnie nie zdziwi :Smile: ale wole to niż koszmary związane z moją b.stresującą pracą.
Uważam,że każdy palacz ma swoje indywidualne nawyki,na każdego działają inne środki,kwestia przełamani się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam wyjazd do Wielkiej Brytanii. Papierosy drogie,kazdy po jakims czasie przerzuca sie na ohydne skrety. ja po roku pobytu rzucilem palenie wspomagajac sie samymi plastrami. fakt ze trzeba silnej woli,ale warto. nie pale juz 6 lat. wciaz mam odruchy i chec na papierosa, nie wolno sie ludzic ze cokolwiek pomoze je zwalczyc. po prostu trzeba sie z tym pogodzic. i trwac w postanowieniu. i cieszyc sie z lepszego zdrowia i kondycji. ja gdybym nie rzucil palenia te 6 lat temu prawdopodobnie przegralbym walke z rakiem.. a tak jestem juz 3 lata po terapii  :Smile:  . to dodatkowy bodziec by nie wracac do nalogu. pomyslcie o tym, nowotwor moze spotkac kazdego z was. nie wyobrazam sobie rzucania palenia w momencie kiedy sie dowiadujemy o nowotworze,a rzucenie to  koniecznosc... wiec rzucajcie juz dzis poki wczesnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na mnie zadziałał Desmoxan, ale w połączeniu z wolą rzucenia palenia.Ja nie palę 13 dzień, dym papierosowy  śmierdzi nie do wytrzymania.A biorę jedną tabletkę zamiast 5.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od dziś zaczynam kurację, jestem pełna determinacji by rzucić palenie, sama jestem na siebie zła że zaczęłam palić, trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Mariani Banani

Ja nie palę 23 dzień, a 21 dzień biorę te tabletki. Faktycznie przez ten czas nie odczuwałem zdenerwowania które towarzyszyło poprzednim próbom - wtedy byłem naprawdę wk.... i byle co mnie poważnie irytowało. Teraz tego nie mam, żona też ma spokojnie dzięki temu  :Smile: 
Widziałem we wcześniejszych wpisach książkę Carr'a - rok albo dwa lata temu przeczytałem ją i nie paliłem 3 miesiące  więc da się, ale dłuższy czas (jakiś miesiąc) chodziłem wkurzony i brakowało mi czegoś (wychodziłem na balkon bez celu, dużo myślałem o paleniu itd.). Niestety nie zastosowałem się do jednej z głównych rad - zapaliłem jednego papierosa i wróciłem do palenia. Teraz za pewne dzięki tym tabletkom nie mam podobnych objawów i mam nadzieję, że nie poddam się pokusie. Na co dzień już nie myślę o paleniu (zarówno w pracy, jak i w czasie wolnym) ale najgorzej jest na jakiś imprezach, gdzie są osoby palące, wtedy zaczyna się mordęga, a właśnie w takich okolicznościach wróciłem do palenia dwa lata temu. 
Jeżeli chodzi o samopoczucie - nie zauważyłem większych zmian. No może czasem bardziej przymulony się czuję  :Smile: 
Co do jedzenia - nie zauważyłem wzmożonego ani osłabionego apetytu. Co do wagi ciężko mi się wypowiedzieć bo ostatnio staram się schudnąć (czyt. zmieścić się w garnitur), ale polega to tylko na nie jedzeniu wieczorem i bieganiu - efekt 3 kg w 5 tygodni.

Podsumowując - wg mnie środek działa tak jak powinien, on nie do końca powoduje, że nie chce się palić (od tego jest silna wola) , ale łagodzi skutki odstawienia papierosów o których każdy palący na pewno wie.
Niektórzy piszą, że biorą i nie pomaga - polecam czytać "instrukcję obsługi" , ta karteczka nie jest tam włożona tylko od tak sobie - jak byk jest napisane "Jeżeli pacjent po 3 dniach odczuwa potrzebę palenia należy przerwać kurację i spróbować za 2-3 miesiące".
Plusy odstawienia palenia są tez szybko widoczne - u mnie ustępuje kaszel (który na dobrą sprawa jest odrywaniem się jakiejś wydzieliny z płuc), ogólnie lepsze samopoczucie i oczywiście przestaje się śmierdzieć fajkami  :Smile: .

Życzę wszystkim powodzenia i trzymajcie kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## nie zalogowany

To nie prawda zedesmoxan nie dziala jak ktos nie chce zucic to  nie zuci ja palilam 16lat dwie czasem trzy paczki dziennie normalnie jak smok ale gdy kupilas desmoxan to w pierwszy  dzien nie czulam ze to mi pomoze ale na drugi dzien zamiast 20 papierosow wypalilam tylko szesc papierosow a trzeciego dnia tylko dwa na dzien czwarty ani pol papierosa nie dalam rady spalic bo nie smakowal dzis mija miesiac bez nikotyny desmoxan sie skonczyl ale jest dobrzetylko trudno jest stanac ze znajomymi jak jda na dymka ale nie unikam takich sytuacji bo papierosa zastapilam owocami nie tyje ani nie chudne czuje sie swietnie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na kazdego czlowieka dziala indywidualnie i do tego mosi jeszcze byc postanowienie i  troche silnej woli.biore desmoxan 20 dzien i niepale 15 dzien wogule nie myle o paleniu a jak palilam przez pierwsze 5 dni to wogule niesmalowal mi papieros i przy paleniu strasznie bolala mnie glowa wlasnie wlasnie ten niesmak papierosa i bol glowy zmienil moje myslenie co do palenia.nie chce palic szczerze wkurzalo mnie to i moja rodzine bo palilam jak smok. mam nadzieje ze mi sie uda , kiedys sie udalo nie palilam 2.5 roku i rzucilam bez niczego z dnia na dzien.polecam desmoxan ale tez mosi byc postanowienie rzucenia palenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ulotce jest napisane, że Desmoxan powinien być przyjmowany przez osoby z poważnym zamiarem rzucenia palenia. Tabletki same za WAS nie rzucą palenia!!! Trzeba trochę silnej woli, samozaparcia i dyscypliny. W zeszłym roku rzuciłam palenie bez niczego i wiem co to jest głód nikotynowy. Po miesiącu niepalenia wróciłam do nałogu. Mam porównanie i stwierdzam, że tabletki znacznie pomagają w rzuceniu palenia. Jednocześnie pobudzają, a w związku z tym czasem mam pewne trudności z zasypianiem. Miewam dziwne sny, ale nie przeszkadza mi to. Pierwszego dnia nie czułam się za dobrze i wypaliłam 6 papierosów do połowy. Już nie smakowały jak wcześniej. Drugiego dnia wzięłam jakieś 3 maszki i wyrzuciłam na zawsze. 9tego dnia miałam kryzys. Trzymałam już papierosa w ręku, wąchałam go, ale odłożyłam na bok (mój mąż pali). Wiem po co to robię i chcę z tym skończyć raz na zawsze. Zaznaczam, że paliłam 13 lat i rzucałam palenie kilka razy. Trzeba mieć świadomość, że tak jak alkoholik będzie zawsze alkoholikiem (mimo anstynencji) tak palacz, zawsze będzie palaczem. Nie wolno zapalić "tylko jednego", bo po tym jednym będzie kolejny "tylko jeden" i tak się zacznie nałóg na nowo. Jestem w 12stym dniu kuracji.

----------


## niezarejestrowany

witam mam w ręce ostatnią fajkę i pudełko tabletek, jestem przed nocką w pracy wmawiałem sobie od połowy miesiąca ze rzucam 1lipca, i jak zacząć? bo z tej ulotki już nie wiem czy palić ograniczac i jednocześnie zażywać tabletki.palę jakieś 8-9lat

----------


## gumis252

Chłopie jeśli wypowiadasz się na temat rzucania palenia o wypowiadaj się o sobie. Ja rzuciłem palenie dzięki desmoxanowi i niepalę już 5 miesięcy. A co do działania to działa ale tylko i wyłącznie na twoj głowę. Jeśli nie wyrazisz odrobiny dobrej i silnej woli to niestety nic ci nie pomoże. Taka jest bolesna prawda. Ja pierwszym razem rzucałem z tabexem i nie paliłem rok potem chciałem jeszcze raz z tabexem i niestety moja głowa wiedziała inaczej i nie udało mi się. a z desmoxane, juz 5 miechów i jestem na dobrej drodze...

----------


## gumis252

Ja kolego zjadłem tylko 60 tabletek ale fakji odstawiłem od razu paliłem 16 lat i jak na razie 5 miechów bez cygareta. Pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 17 dniu kuracji desmoxanu. Ostatniego papierosa zapaliłem 4 dnia kuracji, do 6 dnia odczuwałem głód nikotynowy... niestety 15 dnia poczucie głodu wróciło, ale nie czuje potrzeby zapalenia papierosa (ostatni mój fajek leży w paczce w domu). Mimo tego spróbuje dokończyć kuracje i nie poddać się. Najgorsze jest jednak to że w pracy nie ma takiego który by nie palił i niektórzy robią wszystko żeby mnie wkur.... w wiadomym celu. Ale trzeba to jakoś przeżyć. 

Wszystkim którzy chcą rzucić palenie polecam silną wole i każdą chemie, która im w tym pomoże.

----------


## Deborahrbly

Up........................... up................ top !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałem Desmoxsan ok 12 dni.Nie wiem czy to lek czy moja chęć, ale nie palę 3 mce.Czasem się chce zajarać.Nerwowy byłem i dużo jadłem np. czekolady paluszkow.
Ogólnie nie wiem czy nie pale przez desmoxan.Ważne, że nie pale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hey! Palę 5 lat, rzucałem wielokrotnie (nie paliłem rok, potem 6-mcy, 3, 2 itd.) w większości dzięki książce Carra. Nie wierzyłem w tabletki, ale tym razem postanowiłem spróbować Desmoxanu, bo był trochę tańszy od Tabexu i dostępny od ręki bez recepty (chociaż teraz kosztował już sporo - 75zł).
Mogę napisać, że ten środek działa tak jak napisano - niweluje zupełnie głód nikotynowy, co potwierdzają zresztą badania, więc jak ktoś tu wypisuje, że to jest jak witamina C albo cukierki, to chyba kupił podróbkę, albo to jakaś konkurencja. W każdym razie... głód nikotynowy ustaje po kilku dniach i stopniowo papierosy zaczynają smakować tak jak smakują osobie nieuzależnionej, czyli ohydnie. Wtedy właśnie organizm zaczyna się oduczać palić. Zaznaczam, że tym razem nie miałem zbyt silnej motywacji oraz rzuciłem w środku tygodnia, co nigdy wcześniej mi się nie udało. Jeśli chodzi o skutki uboczne, to fakt miałem przez pierwsze 2-3 dni problemy z zasypianiem i dziwne sny, ale to minęło. Innych efektów tam wypisanych nie odczuwam. Mogę więc polecić wam ten lek, ale pamiętajcie, że potrzebna jest też odrobina zdecydowania, bo jak ktoś się uprze, to pewnie może i palić i zażywać. Trzeba przejść te kilka dni bez nawyku palenia przy kawie, na przerwie, w aucie itp.. Potem już jest z górki. Aha... kuracji jeszcze nie zakończyłem, więc nie wiem, co będzie po opróżnieniu opakowania. Tak, czy inaczej, finansowo i tak się opłaca przy paczce dziennie. Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki.

----------


## seb

mija 5 dzien i niepale jaralem 18 lat jestem nerwowym czlowiekiem i pale paczke na dwa dni ( wsumie malo) wzialem desmoxan rzucilem z dnia na dzien przez te piec dni zapalilem 3 fajki ale do 5 dni mozna jeszcze po 5 dniu juz niemozna wogole palic i wcale mnie nieciagnie jak dla mnie bomba koles ktory to wymyslil powinnien dostac nobla. niquitin niedzialal tak dobrze jak to. skutki uboczne : jestem senny w ciagu dnia , jadam raczej normalnie aczkolwiek czasami mam problem z apetytem, pozatym idzie wytrzymac ogolnie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i nie pale juz chyba ponad miesiac ha ha czasami mi sie chce ale tlumacze sobie ze nie chca palic . troche dziwne to tlumaczenie ale mi pomaga i to wlasnie desmoxan mi pomogl. naprawde dziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ulotce jest napisane, że Desmoxan powinien być przyjmowany przez osoby z poważnym zamiarem rzucenia palenia. Tabletki same za WAS nie rzucą palenia!!! Trzeba trochę silnej woli, samozaparcia i dyscypliny. W zeszłym roku rzuciłam palenie bez niczego i wiem co to jest głód nikotynowy. Po miesiącu niepalenia wróciłam do nałogu. Mam porównanie i stwierdzam, że tabletki znacznie pomagają w rzuceniu palenia. Jednocześnie pobudzają, a w związku z tym czasem mam pewne trudności z zasypianiem. Miewam dziwne sny, ale nie przeszkadza mi to. Pierwszego dnia nie czułam się za dobrze i wypaliłam 6 papierosów do połowy. Już nie smakowały jak wcześniej. Drugiego dnia wzięłam jakieś 3 maszki i wyrzuciłam na zawsze. 9tego dnia miałam kryzys. Trzymałam już papierosa w ręku, wąchałam go, ale odłożyłam na bok (mój mąż pali). Wiem po co to robię i chcę z tym skończyć raz na zawsze. Zaznaczam, że paliłam 13 lat i rzucałam palenie kilka razy. Trzeba mieć świadomość, że tak jak alkoholik będzie zawsze alkoholikiem (mimo anstynencji) tak palacz, zawsze będzie palaczem. Nie wolno zapalić "tylko jednego", bo po tym jednym będzie kolejny "tylko jeden" i tak się zacznie nałóg na nowo. Jestem w 12stym dniu kuracji.


tak tylko "tan jeden"i wlasnie tak zaczelam trzeba miec troche silnej woli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany/ara252

biore desmoxan juz 3 dzien/zaryzykowalem bo wydatek 50zl nie jest wydatkiem a moze uda sie rzucic palenie/w pierwszym dniu nic nie odczuwalem ale w nocy brak snu i dopiero udalo sie mi nad ranem na 4h usnac/drugi dzien brania i dziwny posmak w ustach i ze spaniem nadal problem/3 dzien biore i dopiero czuje jak pale ze mi nie smakuje i nadal dziwny posmak w ustach i do tego strasznie sie chce mi pic/desmoxan sam za nas nie rzuci palenia i trzeba tu dopomoc i ograniczyc troche palenie aby wreszcie nie palic wcale/czy mi sie uda to nie wiem ale wejde tu opisac czy pomoglo czy nie a do debili co mysla ze tylko lykajac to to rzuca to polecam rozwinac swoj mozg chociaz do 5% myslenia bo dla przykladu majac prace musisz pracowac a nie lezec bo kasa sama ci nie wpadnie wiec tu musisz tez pomoc aby rzucic ten syf

----------


## 40yrsSmoker

Dzień 1
2 tabletki Desmoxanu, 0 papierosów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To dziala, ale dziala kiedy naprawde mocno chce sie rzucic. Tabletki same w sobie cudownie obrzydzaja fakt palenia. Papieros zaczyna smakowac jak siano, papier, zadnej tej wczesniejszniej magii, mentol, moj ulubiony, wcale nie jest mentolem, ale czyms zupelnie bezsmakowym i paskudnym.
To poczatki, ktore pozwalaja isc dalej: nie palisz, czujesz smak, nie palisz, czujesz sile, energie, rozsadza Cie od srodka, chcesz cos robic.... Nie palisz, zauwazasz ze oszczedzasz, i ba..... wydawalo by sie to takie "ulotne", pieniadze na fajki.... Ale jesli oszczedzisz 250 zl miesiecznie, to masz wakacje raz w roku za to, ze nie puszczasz jakiegos badziewia z dymem..... 
Warto. Jedno opakowanie, 90 zł mniej więcej. 25 dni i jest sie wolnym. A przynajmniej ja jestem !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam desmoxan i nie pale 3 miesiace ,naprawde działaja ,ale trzeba chcieć rzucić naprawde żeby to było skuteczne ,w połączeniu z odrobiną silnej woli działaja , skutki uboczne sa niewielkie po 3-4 dniach przechodza ,bardzo sie ciesze że nie pale ,czuje sie tak jakbym wcale nie paliła nigdy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ja uważam, że wszystko jest kwestią chęci i podejścia. Ja paliłam 20 lat, ale w ostatnim czasie bardzo chciałam rzucić palenie...dla mojego syna :Smile: . Próbowałam różnych rzeczy. Ale w końcu zdecydowałam się na Desmoxan. Nie wykorzystałam całego opakowania, nie było takiej potrzeby. Nie palę 3 miesiące i nie czuję potrzeby powrotu, wręcz przeciwnie nie mogę znieść tego smrodu. Przytyłam 6 kilo, do zrzucenia zostało 4  :Smile: . Powinniście raczej poczytać o tym co się dzieje z organizmem w trakcie i po rzuceniu palenia. To pomaga nie zniechęcić się i przygotować na zmiany, które są dość odczuwalne, dla kobiet zwłaszcza spowolnienie przemiany materii właśnie. Na dzień dzisiejszy liczą się dla mnie tylko pozytywy rzucenia: więcej czasu dla dziecka i dla siebie, brak zadyszki nawet po dużym wysiłku, ubrania i dłonie nie śmierdzą, białka oczu już nie są zółte, nie kaszlę z rana,że nie wspomnę o wydatkach mniejszych o wiele  :Smile:  Trzymam kciuki za tych którzy próbują, nie jest łatwo, ale naprawdę warto. Nie poddawajcie się :Smile: )

----------


## agie

Witam. Właśnie kończę kurację i póki co mogę stwierdzić, że jest to najlepsza metoda (którą ja stosowałam, a było tego dużo...) na rzucenie palenia...wprawdzie początki były trudne, pierwsze trzy dni mnie muliło, było mi niedobrze i ogólnie czułam się de facto jak na prochach.. :Smile: ale potem ok, nawet nie pamiętałam o papierosach, chyba, że ktoś przy mnie zapalił, ale nawet wtedy mi zwyczajnie śmierdziały. nie wiem, paliłam lat13, paczkę na dwa dni, wprawdzie mam elektrycznego, ale stosuję go naprawdę w kryzysowych sytuacjach typu po kawie albo przy piwku. kwestia podjadania oczywiście trudna, bo jak jestem mięsożerna, a słodycze przez gardło mi nie przechodziły,,tak niedawno kupiłam sobie batonika, bo mi się zachciało.. straszne, zjadłam go,ale teraz uważam na to co jem, bo wiem, że to nie ja tylko ten brak nikotyny..:/ podsumowując: Desmoxan daje radę, pod warunkiem, że my naprawdę chcemy przestać palić.. jak się ma 'słabą silną wolę' to nic z tego nie wyjdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy


A jaki sens ma porównanie desmoxanu z e-papierosami, co w nich lepszego? Żeby rzucić palenie trzeba jeszcze chcieć to zrobić. Wtedy preparaty mogą pomóc.
Jesteś nikotynistą i podejmujesz decyzję o zmianie tylko techniki dostarczania nikotyny do swojego organizmu. Nie robisz nic wielkiego, szlachetnego, ani śmiałego. Zaoszczędzisz jedynie na tym jakieś pieniądze. To istotne, ale nadal będziesz nałogowcem. Chociaż pewnie będziesz, jak inni z kawałkiem metalu w zębach pozował na elitę, palacza wręcz zdrowotnego, człowieka mądrzejszego. Nic z tych rzeczy. Cały czas jesteś i będziesz w szponach nałogu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jest chyba tak: to nie Ty rzucasz, ale palenie musi rzucić Ciebie. Mnie pewnego pięknego dnia rzuciło- tak po prostu,nie miałam ochoty palić. Nie paliłam 2 lata. Odwdzięczyło się jednak-12 kg na plus oczywiście.Powolutku, jakby od niechcenia, ale sukcesywnie.Nie jadłam więcej , nie rzucałam się na słodycze itd. Pewnie jednak podjadałam zamiast papieroska. To było straszne. Nie miałam aż tak strasznej nadwagi (przedtem ok. 3-4 niedowagi), ale czułam się z tym okropnie. Rok zajęło mi zrzucanie kilogramów i prawie udało się. Rezultat jednak jest taki: waga - i tak z 2-3 kg za dużo, palenie wróciło, ale 1 paczka na 2-3 dni. Koszmar zrzucania kilogramów, był znacznie gorszy od jakichkolwiek prób rzucania palenia.
> I wydaje mi się, że metoda - nie rzucam, ale mogę w miarę rozsądnie decydować o tym czy i kiedy zapalę (stąd ta 1 paczka na 2-3 dni) jest najlepsza. Nie pale ot tak - przecież w danej chwili nie muszę, za chwilę, później. Na mnie to działa. Są dni kiedy wcale nie palę (jestem w towarzystwie osób niepalących). Pozostawiam sobie jednak otwartą furtkę-mogę jeżeli zechcę, ale decyzja zależy ode mnie. To trochę podbudowuje. Jest może półśrodkiem, ale dużo korzyści - paczka na 2-3 dni - koszt taki jak kilka lat temu, nie męczę się, że nie mogę zapalić - mogę, ale traktuję to jak odrobinę luksusu na który sobie czasami pozwalam.A jeszcze jedno- wcześniej wypróbowałam chyba wszystkie dostępne środki na rzucanie palenia. Działają, ale to tylko zmiana uzależnienia- przestajesz- brakuje.


Proponujesz nałogowcom zmniejszenie ilości spalonych papierosów. Z pewnością lepiej wypalić 5 a nie 20 papierosów, ale to nie pozwoli rzucić. Z reguły da się tak wytrzymać tydzień, dwa, może miesiąc, ale jest się dalej uzależnionym i w końcu wraca do starego palenia. Argument o tyciu? Hmm, z reguły się tyje, ale tyje się bo się żre więcej, a nie dlatego, że się nie pali. Trzeba więc o tym myśleć i zamiast żarcia batonów rozejrzeć się za marchewką, mandarynką itp.
Opisałaś swoje doświadczenia i nikomu one nic nie pomogą w rzucaniu, są niestety bezwartościowe. Może twoja opowieść przyda się o tyle, że będzie przestrogą, jak nie powinno się rzucać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzień 1
> 2 tabletki Desmoxanu, 0 papierosów


Kolejny cudak. Ulotkę czytał?! Później będzie narzekał, że nie pomógł lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie skończyłem kurację. Nie palę, ale cały czas myślę o papierosach. To jest teraz temat nr 1 w moim życiu. Tonami wciągam cukierki miętowe. Reklamowanie tego produktu jako cudownego leku pozwalającego rzucić jest jawnym oszustwem. Myślę, że podobny efekt uzyska się ustawiając stopniowo nikotynę. Bez silnej woli się nie obędzie.


Mniej myśl albo skorzystaj z tego co wymyśliłeś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5 dzień nie pale i działa


5 dni - wielki "sukces".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paliłem 20 lat raptem poznałem kochankę która nie znosiła mojego palenia ,i co ,odzwyczaiła mnie od palenia,tyle mi pozostało po niej nie mam już kochanki. Nie paliłem 15 lat ,ale zacząłem znowu palić od 4 miesięcy


Komiczny post, przeza....jebisty. Ale masz rację, te emocje i bzykanko mogą pomóc w rzucaniu. Wniosek sam się nasuwa. Znajdź jakąś babeczkę i ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak na prawde nie mozna stwierdzic ze dziala, wydaje sie te 50 zl i wmawia sie ze przeciez to dziala nie ma sensu brac papierosa i zowu patrze na zegarek ze to juz czas na fajka a przeciez drugi tydzien jem tabletki, dobrze ze weekend bo gdyby nie to to na pewno skonczylo by sie na fajku. Jedyne co pozostaje to dalej pilnowac czasu i wmawiac sobie ze tabletki dzialaja. Powidzenia!!!


Jesteś aż tak nierozgarnięty, żeby sądzić, iż jakikolwiek lek sam, bez twojej woli i zaangażowania pozwoli nie palić?!
To tak jakby położyć się w łóżku i pomyśleć: chcę być teraz bogaty. Trzeba coś zrobić, zadziałać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mogę polecić e-papierosa. Po dwóch tygodniach nie ciągnie mnie do zwykłej fajki. Oczywiście ciągnie mnie do nikotyny,  ale nie biorę do płuc dymu z substancjami rakotworczymi.  No i jestem jakieś 200 zł do przodu.


kolejny palacz "wyższego" gatunku. Palisz i tyle. Wpie...p..rzasz teraz dużo więcej nikotyny niż przy tytoniu. I z czego się cieszysz nałogu?! Chyba tylko z 200 zł. Tylko jak dostaniesz zapaści od tego goowna z przedawkowania nikotyny, to nie mów lekarzowi, że się coś tam źle czujesz, ale że otrułeś się nikotyną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest analog receptorow nikotynowych i wiaze sie z nimi inaczej niz nikotyna wiec dzialac musi z definicji. Trzeba po prostu brac tabletke za kazdym razem gdy chce sie palic (palic nie mozna jednoczesnie!). I tak na poczatku dla mnie to bylo ok 10 tabletek dziennie. Za tydzien ani tabletek ani palenia sie nie chce. Wiem, 2 razy bez problemu rzucilem palenie (odstep 2 letni a teraz znow leci drugi rok bez palenia).


Dla forumowiczów lepiej będzie jak nie będziesz im polecał większej dawki niż zaleca producent. Jasne?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paliłem przez 12 lat, udało mi się rzucić palenie i nie paliłem 7,5 roku. Napięcie przez pierwszy miesiąc jest straszne. Gdy ktoś przechodził pod oknem i palił ( a mieszkałem na 4 piętrze) i palił czułem zapach dymka i mnie skręcało. Gdy znajomi palili odchodziłem na 10 metrów a i tak czułem masakryczną chęć zapalenia. Ratowałem się przez pierwsze miesiące kawą ( 5-8 filiżanek mocnej , bardzo mocnej). Po kilku miesiącach miałem sny ze pale i budziłem się z wielką ochotą by zapalić papierosa. Po roku latach było mi lżej. Natomiast po 4-5 latach nie czułem już potrzeby zapalenia. 
> Niestety tej zimy nastał mały kryzys, nerwy maksymalne i zapaliłem jednego, po 2 tygodniach paliłem już praktycznie na nowo. Nikotyna jest straszna.


Miałem podobnie. Rzucanie jest przykre, ale da się to zrobić. Tylko bez pitu pitu, że zapalę dzisiaj tylko 15 zamiast 20, a po 3 miesiącach zamiast 10, 5. To nie tak! Papierole rzuca się nagle. Można posiłkować się tabletkami czy gumami dla wsparcia, bo dostarczamy zawartą w nich nikotynę czy substancję zastępczą, ale pozbywamy się nawyków - sięgania po papieros, gestu samego, kojarzenia np. picia kawy czy alkoholu z papierochem. Ale najlepiej rzucić i tyle. boli owszem, ale ma boleć. Trzeba się z tym droczyć, walczyć, udowadniać sobie, że jest się silniejszym od nałogu. To jest budujące, takie poczucie panowania.
Z czasem chęć okopcenia się mija i przestaje ci nawet przeszkadzać, że ktoś pali, to znaczy przeszkadza ci bo to śmierdzi, ale nie wywołuje to w tobie konieczności położenia peta na wardze.
Ja rzucałem już kilka razy i mam opanowaną technikę. Rzucam od razu. Na oczach kładę w każdym pomieszczeniu i w samochodzie paczki papierosów i walczę z tym, co powoduje, że jestem szczęśliwy jak dziecko, że byłem silniejszy, że mogłem tak łatwo sobie dogodzić przypalając, ale wygrałem. Raz w ten sposób nie paliłem około roku, a raz 3 lata. Można , da się.
I jeszcze coś. Przez 6 miesięcy kupowałem sobie prezent za 300-400 złotych, co było miłe. Książki, tak po kilka - kilkanaście, markowe buty, których bym z chytrości nigdy nie kupił, płyty, urządzenia elektroniczne, które inni mieli, a ja tłumaczyłem sobie , że przecież bez nich przeżyję. Tak naprawdę jedyną rzeczą przedtem, gdy paliłem, bez której nie mogłem żyć były papierosy. To było dla mnie uwłaczające.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przez pierwsze dwa dni dokończyłem napoczętą paczkę ale tylko po to aby mi nie pozostały. Wchodziła mi chrypka ale i poprawa nastroju - wręcz odwrotnie gdy stosowałem ,,silną wolę''. Mimo sterującej pracy, w której się mawia ,, i wez tu nie pal '' i współpracownika - drugiego nałogowca nie odczuwałem potrzeby zapalenia. Obojętnie patrzyłem na osoby palące, na wystawy papierochów w sklepach. Kurcze czułem się jak bym nigdy wcześniej nie palił. Nie dokończyłem nawet kuracji, po ok. 15 dniach zapominałem żeby wziąć tabletkę i po kilku takich uchybieniach przestałem je brać. Jednak mija drugi miesiąc niepalenia i nie wracam do papierosów. Od 14 lat nie wytrzymałem bez papierosa więcej niż dwa dni a tu stało się tak proste. REWELACJA.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowan

mógłbym napisać, że jest rewela, że głód na faję zniknął, że to drugi dzień i dopiero 2 fajki spaliłem, po których na dodatek nie było czuć przyjemności takiej jak wcześniej, a raz wręcz przyszedł delikatny odruch wymiotny. Mógłbym napisać, że nowy świat zapachów to coś pięknego, że mimo, iż żarcie smakuje lepiej to nie czuję wzmożonego głodu ,a jedyne co to z rana delikatnie w głowie się kręci i prawie przespałem budzik ( wył 40 min zanim na niego spojrzałem przy 7 h snu ). Mógłbym opisać jakie to piękne uczucie, nie palić i nie czuć jednocześnie tego wnerwu w głowie i duszenia w klacie. 
Ale nie napiszę bo z pewnością korporacje czuwają nad takimi forami i tylko czekają by dać cynk lobbystom aby wycować produkt z rynku. 
Także słuchajcie, Desmoxan to syf i ściema, nie działa i nie ma się co oszukiwać, palcie faje!  :Smile:

----------


## Katrin1980

Dla mnie rewelka. Walczę z fajami od 2012. W zeszłym roku nie paliłam już 5 miesięcy, w tym 3...i znowu. Przekonałam siebie samą na nowo i wiem, że teraz już na dobre rzucę to świństwo. Po Desmoxanie jak pomyślę o fajkach to robi mi sie niedobrze. ( dosłownie, odruch wymiotny ....) Działa, boli troche po tym głowa, ale wolę to niż do końca życia "użerać" się ze szlugami. Warto !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

desmoxan -super! polecam każdemu kto chce rzucić palenie, ale naprawdę musi tego chciec. Próbę rzucenia zacząłem 15 lipca 2013 i powinienem 8 sierpnia wziąć ostatnią kapsułkę. Dziś jest 11 sierpnia a ostania kapsułkę wziałem 4 sierpnia, zostały mi 3 blistry :-) Teraz mam wielką satysfakcję, udało się! Największą satysfakcję czerpię z tego jak znajomi proponują mi "dymek" a ja potrafie odmówić, nawet na imprezach zakrapianych alkoholem:-) Naprawdę polecam!

----------


## Emilian1959

Paliłem 40 lat, ostatnio ograniczałem ilości spalanych papierosów, ale jak przyszło jechać w trasę to bez palenia nie było to możliwe. Zacząłem brać desmoxan i czwartego dnia już nie paliłem. Pojechałem na wycieczkę autem, zrobiłem 4000 kilometrów i nie spaliłem ani jednego papierosa, to było fajne. Na rybach tez nie palę.
W sumie nie palę już od miesiąca, i nie czuję takiej potrzeby, mam nadzieję że tak zostanie. Mam trochę problem z wagą, nie mogę schudnąć, ale jakoś sobie z tym poradzę. Polecam desmoxan  każdemu, kto poważniechce rzucić palenie tytoniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witama ja popatrzyłem tylko na opakowanie i już nie palę taką ma moc he

----------


## Mam nadzieje że wytrwam

Biorąc Desmoxan przestałem palić z dnia na dzień.Wcześniej paliłem 17 lat ponad paczkę dziennie.Nie palę 2 miesiące ,wiem że to nie dużo,ale pierwszy raz podczas rzucania nałogu nie miałem przykrych dolegliwości spowodowanych odstawieniem nikotyny.
Obym już nigdy nie zapalił.
Amen  :Smile:

----------


## Użytkownik ulic

> jak coś wiecie to pomóżcie! 3 lata co dzien myśle zeby przestać. miałem gumy ,plastry, tabex, elektronicznego i biorezonans, książkę też czytałem dwa razy! i nadal pale koło paczki dziennie, jak tylko nie mam pod ręką zaczynam głupieć psychika mi siada i nic sie nie liczy tylko to zeby zapalic. pomóżcie bo nie wiem co juz robic


TYLKO SILNA WOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wiem i rozumiem, że to trudno, ale innej rady nie ma.
Może taka podpowiedź  -  zażywaj te tabletki wg.ulotki, miej zawsze papierosy pod ręką, ale NIE daj się skusić, odsuwaj w czasie chęć zapalenia ( mów sobie zapalę za godzinę potem dalej jednak nie może za kolejną godzinę itd). Tylko, abyś nie uległ, zapewniam, że jak wytrzymasz dzień to będziesz nazajutrz DUMNY, że udało Ci się wytrzymać. Powiedz sobie, że jak wytrzymałem wczoraj to wytrzymam i dziś itd. Wiem, że to cholernie trudne, ale zobaczysz już skutki rzucenia po tygodniu, oddech stanie się miarowy, powoli ustawać będzie"sapanie" itd.Musisz mieć wsparcie rodziny i rozsądnych kolegów np. w pracy, aby nie namawiali wręcz odwrotnie, pomagali. Staraj się nie pić kawy czy  gorzały ponieważ używki wzmagają chęć do zapalenia. Życzę WYTRWAŁOŚCI i powodzenia. Hej.............

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko trzeba mieć silną chęć rzucenia palenia ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbowałem pozbyć się nałogu wieloma sposobami. Do tej pory paliłem paczkę dziennie przez ostatnie 28 lat z małymi przerwami, nie wartymi wspominania  :Frown: . W końcu zdecydowałem się na Desmoxan kierując się reklamą i opiniami w sieci. Zacząłem w piątek, i już w sobotę czułem, że nie ciągnie mnie do papierosów, ale pozostało przyzwyczajenie. W weekend w sumie wypaliłem 10 papierosów, po 5 każdego dnia. W poniedziałek i wtorek z przyzwyczajenia nie mogłem sie oprzeć potrzebie i w pracy wypaliłem po dwa papierosy. Muszę przyznać, że nie odczuwałem jakiegoś fizycznego przymusu czy też głodu nikotyny, i doszedłem do wniosku iż to raczej jest przyzwyczajenie a całość problemu znajduje się w "głowie". Od środy do dzisiaj, tj. już prawie tydzień nie wypaliłem żadnego papierosa. Nie myślę o paleniu, nie przeszkadza mi towarzystwo innych palących, nie sięgam do otwartej paczki w szufladzie biurka. Jest inaczej, niż w przypadku poprzednich prób rzucania nałogu, zdecydowanie łatwiej. Zrezygnowałem też z przyjmowania kapsułek po 5 dniach stosowania gdyż miałem problemy z żołądkiem i powiązałem to z tym specyfikiem. Dzisiaj mija 8 dzień jak nie palę i jak na razie jest to najmniej męcząca psychicznie próba rzucania palenia. Nie wiem jak będzie dalej. Na razie jestem zadowolony z efektów. Każdemu polecam, warto spróbować, może się uda !!!!

----------


## gabrynia2003

Moja historia z desmoxanem zaczęła się dość zabawnie. Mama koleżanki( nazywamy ją testerką) zaczęła brać desmoxan minęły 3 miesiące jak nie paliła. Któregoś dnia na imprezie stwierdziłyśmy, że spróbujemy a nóż się uda. Tabletki przyszły pocztą ja zaczęłam brać jako pierwsza. Po pierwszych dwóch dniach papierosy przestały mi smakować na 3 dzień już nie paliłam. Od ponad miesiąca nie palę i jestem zadowolona, że spróbowałam. Koleżanka jest w końcowej fazie brania i tez nie pali :Smile: 
Czytam opinie i nie zawsze wierzę, że wszystko jest takie super.
Tak naprawdę dzięki koleżanki mamie ja dziś nie palę. Będę polecać choć na każdego może nie zadziała.
Pozdrawiam i życzę udanego rzucania palenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziala bez gadania, po 32 latach rzucilam palenie. Przebywam w otoczeniu palaczy i gwizdam na to , nie ciagnie mnie do papierosa. Oby tak pozostalo!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis 3 dzien , mam lekka chec zapalenia , ogolnie cholernie skuteczne , juz kilka osob pyta sie o ten lek bo sami widza jak to dziala . POLECAM jak najbardziej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam 46 lat  nadcisnienie i arytmię, nie  piję ale palę ok 25 lat z przerwami na ciażę i karmienie.  Próbowałam wiele preparatów i nic nie dało. Desmoxan biorę 12 dobę, na poczatku do 4 doby stosowałam się ściśle do dawkowania a później już nie bo nie miałam potrzeby ale biorę 3 tab dziennie by  dotrwać spokojnie do końca kuracji i bedę zmniejszać dawkę by organizm się przyzwyczaił. Nie mam  skutków ubocznych, nie jem więcej, poprawiła mi sie przemiana materi i troszkę schłudłam(HURA!!). Podpalałam do 4 doby (ok 2- 3 papierosy na dobę) a później już 0, nie czułam potrzeby z organizmu chociaż nawyki zostały ale juz teraz spokojnie nawet nie  myslę o tym by zapalić z odruchu. OBY TAK DALEJ!!!! Zobaczymy jak będzie zachowywał się organizm po skończonej kuracji. Pozdrawiam M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ...nie moge powiedziec zlego slowa na te tabletki...dla mnie rewelacja, nie pale od 5 marca tego roku...kupilam tabletki wzielam w domu pierwsza i juz wiecej nie zapalilam...to nie tak ze nie zapalilam po wziwciu tej pirwszej bo mnie juz odzucilo...trzeba tez chciec przestac palic w swojej glowie...wszystkiego zjadlam niecale trzylistki i prawie zawsze nie jadlam ich na czas bo zapominalam a mimo wszystko pomogly...polecam innym jak najbardziej...rewelacja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jest chyba tak: to nie Ty rzucasz, ale palenie musi rzucić Ciebie. Mnie pewnego pięknego dnia rzuciło- tak po prostu,nie miałam ochoty palić. Nie paliłam 2 lata. Odwdzięczyło się jednak-12 kg na plus oczywiście.Powolutku, jakby od niechcenia, ale sukcesywnie.Nie jadłam więcej , nie rzucałam się na słodycze itd. Pewnie jednak podjadałam zamiast papieroska. To było straszne. Nie miałam aż tak strasznej nadwagi (przedtem ok. 3-4 niedowagi), ale czułam się z tym okropnie. Rok zajęło mi zrzucanie kilogramów i prawie udało się. Rezultat jednak jest taki: waga - i tak z 2-3 kg za dużo, palenie wróciło, ale 1 paczka na 2-3 dni. Koszmar zrzucania kilogramów, był znacznie gorszy od jakichkolwiek prób rzucania palenia.
> I wydaje mi się, że metoda - nie rzucam, ale mogę w miarę rozsądnie decydować o tym czy i kiedy zapalę (stąd ta 1 paczka na 2-3 dni) jest najlepsza. Nie pale ot tak - przecież w danej chwili nie muszę, za chwilę, później. Na mnie to działa. Są dni kiedy wcale nie palę (jestem w towarzystwie osób niepalących). Pozostawiam sobie jednak otwartą furtkę-mogę jeżeli zechcę, ale decyzja zależy ode mnie. To trochę podbudowuje. Jest może półśrodkiem, ale dużo korzyści - paczka na 2-3 dni - koszt taki jak kilka lat temu, nie męczę się, że nie mogę zapalić - mogę, ale traktuję to jak odrobinę luksusu na który sobie czasami pozwalam.A jeszcze jedno- wcześniej wypróbowałam chyba wszystkie dostępne środki na rzucanie palenia. Działają, ale to tylko zmiana uzależnienia- przestajesz- brakuje.


Wszystko fajnie, tylko trzeba wziąść pod rozwagę żeby to palenie nie rzuciło Cię o glebę.
Tak powiedział mi lekarz.
Życzę wszystkim dużej wytrwałości i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany3

Ja biorę od 1 wrzesnia paliłem 25 lat( paczka dziennie) - w pierwszy dzień zaczałem brać spaliłem 8 papierochów , nastepny dzień 5 , nastepny 4 , nastepny 3, kolejny dzień 0 fajki jest 4 dzien bez fajki powiem tak - czy ciągnie aż tak bardzo to nie powiedziałbym - oczywiście jak pomyśle chętnie bym puścił dymka ale chcę rzucić palenie więc może sie uda. Biorę tabletki jak w ulotce - najbardziej się boję co będzie jak podobno będzie koniec terapii - mam nadzieje ze bedzie sukces .  Nie mam dziwnych snów jak narazie ani innych objawów . OBY NIE WRÓCIĆ DO NAŁOGU FAJKOWANIA  :Smile: . Moim zdaniem pomagają jesli oczywiście chce się rzucić palenie a nie tylko ma się chęci . Pozdrawiam . Wszystkiego najlepszego rzucającym te dziadostwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam 46 lat  nadcisnienie i arytmię, nie  piję ale palę ok 25 lat z przerwami na ciażę i karmienie.  Próbowałam wiele preparatów i nic nie dało. Desmoxan biorę 12 dobę, na poczatku do 4 doby stosowałam się ściśle do dawkowania a później już nie bo nie miałam potrzeby ale biorę 3 tab dziennie by  dotrwać spokojnie do końca kuracji i bedę zmniejszać dawkę by organizm się przyzwyczaił. Nie mam  skutków ubocznych, nie jem więcej, poprawiła mi sie przemiana materi i troszkę schłudłam(HURA!!). Podpalałam do 4 doby (ok 2- 3 papierosy na dobę) a później już 0, nie czułam potrzeby z organizmu chociaż nawyki zostały ale juz teraz spokojnie nawet nie  myslę o tym by zapalić z odruchu. OBY TAK DALEJ!!!! Zobaczymy jak będzie zachowywał się organizm po skończonej kuracji. Pozdrawiam M.


w dalszym ciągu nie palę, troszkę źle znosiłam 4 tydzień  z chwilą odstawienia już Desmoxanu ale przetrwałam. NIE PALĘ i to najważniejsze. Jakie świeże powietrze w mieszkaniu.  Życzę powodzenia, bardzo ważne jest nastawienie a Desmoxan łagodzi  głód nikotynowy . Trzymam kciuki za siebie i za wielu innych co cchcą rozwieść się z papieroskiem.  Pozdrawiam M

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biore desmoxan 3 dzień. Pierwszego i drugiego dnia paliłam 1 2 papierosy na dzień a dziś nie paliłam wgl...Jestem nerwowa dużo gadam, nie mogę sie skoncentrować na jednej rzeczy ale takto jest ok. Nic ale to NIC nie przytyłam i nie mam popędu do jedzenia...Paliłam e-papierosa a i tak wracałam do zwykłych,żułam gumy,pastylki,plastry i nic a to działa tylko nie wiem czy to nie bardziej moja psychika sie tak nastawiła,że to jednak działa

----------


## Ona84

Ja też biorę desmoxan i udało mi się rzucić palenie. Dopiero jak nie mogłam zapalić uświadomiłam sobie jak bardzo jestem uzależniona. Nie było łatwo ale nawet na ulotce jest napisane, że najważniejsza jest wola rzucającego palenie a te tabletki to tylko taka pomoc. Nie odczuwam już głodu nikotynowego i co raz częściej udaje mi się nawet nie myśleć o papierosach choć nie ukrywam, że bywają takie chwile, w których tylko marzę o jednym papierosie. W tym samym czasie zaczęłam stosować dietę 1200 kcal żeby przywrócić dobre nawyki żywieniowe (ile razy zamiast jedzenia sięgałam po papierosa) i nie przytyć. Wydaje mi się, że dużo czasu upłynie zanim zupełnie pozbędę się tego uczucia, a może będę całe życie z tym walczyła, tego nikt nie wie. Najważniejsze to się nie poddawać i nie obiecywać sobie za dużo. Nie mówiłam sobie, że już nigdy nie zapalę ale każdego dnia rano powtarzałam "dzisiaj nie zapalę ani jednego papierosa" i to działało. Sama widzę jak poprawiło się moje samopoczucie, mój wygląd i kondycja, to najbardziej motywuje mnie do tego żeby nie stracić tego co sama wypracowałam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę od 5 lipca  :Smile:  Jest zajebiaszcz.o  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłem desmoxan z nadzieją że po 15 latach palenia rzucę... no i udało się!!!  Na początku paliłem 10 papierosów a później coraz mniej i w ogóle nie miałem ochoty na więcej a paliłem paczkę dziennie! Desmoxan daje zapotrzebowanie nikotyny i niema się za bardzo ochoty palić. No fakt trochę musiałem mieć silnej woli ;-) Myśle że warto jeżeli ktoś chce przestać palić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mówcie co chcecie, ale działa, myślałem że będzie mnie skręcać z głodu nikotyny, ale nie skręca, a paliłem czterdzieści lat, więc warto wydać te pieniądze.

----------


## paula.

Hej. Ja przez ostatnie 2 lata próbowałam rzucić palenie i nic. Brakowało mi silnej woli. Kupiłam opakowanie desmoxanu i zaczęłam przyjmować zgodnie z zaleceniami na ulotce. Początkowo brałam tabletki i paliłam paperosy. To trwało zaledwie trzy dni bo w pewnym momencie przestałam odczuwać chęć zapalenia. Czwartego dnia nie zapaliłam już ani jednego papierosa (paląc wcześniej paczkę-20 sztuk dziennie). Tabletki przyjmowałam jeszcze przez dwa dni, po czy zupełnie je odstawiłam, kończąc kurację 7-go dnia. Od tego dnia nie odczuwałam chęci zapalenia. Absolutnie nic. Bez zmiany nastroju, nerwów czy obsesyjnego objedania się. Jakbym poprostu nigdy w życiu nie paliła. Teraz po upływie 2 miesięcy chcę się podzielić tym doświadczeniem. Jeśli jesteście zdecydowani na rzucenie palenia, a brakuje wam bodźca do motywacji polecam DESMOXAN. Mnie wyzwolił z palenia po zaledwie 4 dniach.Szczerze polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam.nie pale juz od dluzszego czasu.mieszkam w Anglii a ceny papierosow tutaj sa kosmiczne lecz nie o to tylko chodzi.bardzo chcialam rzucic palenie,probowalam gum,tabletek,e-papierosow i NIC.bedac ostatnio w Polsce kupilam Desmoxan.Fakt,trzeba przyjmowac systematycznie,pilnowac by nie przeoczyc wziecia tabletki.na poczatku popalalam a pozniej zaczelam palic wiecej niz zwykle ,gdyz Desmoxan usuwal nikotyne z organizmu a ja skutecznie uzupelnialal jej brak.Lecz po okolo 2 tygodniach cos sie stalo w mojej swiadomosci.akurat mialam dzien wolny i ze zmeczenia i lenistwa praktycznie nic nie robilam i tez nie palilam.nastepnego dnia nie palilam wcale i brakowalo mi czegos...w rece.jak zwykle papieroska przy kawie czy podczas jazdy samochodem do pracy.do wszystkich co chca rzucic palenie-polowa sukcesu to prawdziwa chec rzucenia a tabletki to dodatek.w tej chwili zbiera mnie na wymioty gdy czuje dym a smrod od palaczy jest tragiczny.nie pale wiec mam wiecej pieniazkow na ladne perfumy czy dobry krem i czuje sie bardzo dobrze.byly momenty,ze myslalam,ze zapale lecz szybko zmienilam zdanie.nie przytylam gdyz skupilam sie na spozywaniu owocow i dietetycznych produktow.zycze powodzenia i wytrwalosci.pozdrawiam

----------


## Marllix

Witam,mam 21 lat i paliłem od 5 lat,no i doszło do tej paczki dziennie. Tydzien temu w środę (02.10.13) zaczełem brac te tabletki no i jak wyszło to pierwszego i drugiego dnia spaliłem po 13 fajek, a (3,4,5) już poniżej 10 fajek dziennie.No i szóstego dnia już nic nie zapaliłem,tak jak dzisiaj (7 dzień) też nic.Jutro zamierzam nie brac tabletek i zobacze co będzie.Pierwszego dnia jak wziełem tabletki to pomyślałem sobie " że i tak nie rzucę,ale może ogranicze" a jednak jakoś idzie,w prawdzie nie ciągnie mnie do zapalenia,nieraz tylko pomyśle o fajce,zwłaszcza że w pracy na przerwie siedzę z osobami palącymi(cały kontener zadymiony) ale jakoś nie chcę.Jeszcze dodam że dziwny sen miałem drugiego dnia a teraz nic  :Frown:   (żadnego snu),a co do apetytu to tylko 2 i 3 dzien mi się chciało jeśc,teraz już normalnie.Pozdrawiam i poinformuje was jak poszło za jakis tydzien no życzę wam wszystkim rzucic to świństwo  :Smile:

----------


## VerdeSEO

Ja nie palę, ale kumpel z pracy palił kilkanaście lat i jest na etapie rzucania. Wspomaga się desmoxanem, a ja jako obserwator niezależny stwierdzam, że jak nagle zabraknie tabletek to poszukuje panicznie dymka. W zasadzie to te tabletki chyba tylko odkładają na później etap zerwania z klasycznym papieroskiem i jak nie masz silnej woli to co najwyżej przerywasz tabletkami czasowo popalanie. Sam jestem ciekawy jak to się skończy w jego przypdaku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja  rzuciłem papierosy 17 lat temu , a paliłem jak lokomotywa. W aptece polecono mi TABACUM DAGOMED lek homeopatyczny ( 800 tabletek ) w śmiesznej cenie ok 10 zł. OD razu zero fajek , 3 dni brałem pod język 8 tabletek  nawet co pół godziny , później słonecznik , oczywiście nadwaga ,nerwy i do roku czasu ciągoty . Pamiętam jak aptekarz śmiał się i mówił ,że po tym leku jeszcze więcej się pali. Wiem jedno ,podobno homeopatia nie działa itd itp , po prostu można pokonać każdy nałóg i człowiek ma do tego tylko jedno narzędzie -silną wolę. A te wszystkie Desmoxany etc to tylko parę % sukcesu . Zachęcam  do rzucenia tego śmierdzącego nałogu. To jest banalnie proste !

----------


## Balton

Jak się chce rzucić to się rzuci. 
Kwestia psychiki. Większość z was chyba myśli że te cudowne tabletki same sprawią że rzucicie palenie. Jak wiadomo nałóg ma dwie formy uzależnień. Psychiczne i fizyczne. Tabex i Desmoxan są tylko po to żeby zwalczyć uzależnienie fiz! Objawy abstynencji-odstawienia!
Robiłem 2 kuracje na tabexie. Jedną z własnej głupoty przepaliłem bo nie nastawiłem się na rzucanie, po drugiej na Tabexie (kurację skończyłem w połowie) i nie paliłem 4 miesiące. Dlaczego zacząłem znów palić? Żeby zrobić komuś na złość a wcale nie miałem chęci palić. I jestem w stanie przyznać się do tego błędu, tak nie palił już bym z 6-7 miesięcy.
Od wtorku 08.10.2013 biorę Desmoxan. Po 2-gim dniu papierosy nie smakują tak samo, nie chce się palić. dziennie paliłem paczkę papierosów, od 8.10 mam jeszcze pół tej samej która miałem jak zacząłem kuracje. Zamiast biadolić że nie działa może lepiej wziąć się za siebie. One są po to żeby was wesprzeć a nie zrobić "brudną i smolistą" robotę  za was. 
Po odstawieniu tabletek nie ma żadnych efektów ubocznych. Takie gadanie na forach ludzi bojących się przyznać że nadal palą pomimo tego że brali silne tabletki.
I zamiast sobie wmawiać że musicie zapalić bo macie stres- okłamujecie sami siebie. Papierosy wprowadzają organizm w jeszcze większy (Przyśpieszenie tętna, zwężenie naczyń krwionośnych itd.)
Pozdrawiam chcących rzucić. A słabiakom życzę mniejszych cen papierosów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Biore desmoxan od 10.10. Dzis 4dzien ,1papieros wypalony i to na 4razy:-/ Troche mi trudno bo mieszkam z palaczami ale sie trzymam. Fajki audentycznie mi smierdza. Juz mialam wyjsc na wieczornego fajka ale poczulam ze jak zapale to bede zwracac. Wywalilam swoja paczke i koniec z papierosami. A mam 32 lata pale od 11lat,paczke dziennie. Dominika.

----------


## józefina

To naprawdę działa.
Paliłam ponad 40 lat, paczka papierosów dziennie, kilka razy próbowałam rzucić i niestety nie udało mi się.
15 września wypaliłam ostatniego papierosa, od 16 września rozpoczęłam kuracje odwykową z 
DESMOXANEM. Teraz już nie potrzebuję ani papierosów, ani tabletek. 
Józefina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i niestety... Nie wytrzymalam. Sukces polowiczny. Pale elektronika... Od zwyklych rzevzywiscie odrzuca. Ale jeszcze nie zdarzylo mi sie caly dzien nie palic analogow. Dzis ani jednego tylko elektroniczny i chyba tak zostanie. Zasadniczo desmoxan dxiala tylko ja jakos mam slaba wole.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupiłam ten lek i paczkę papierosów, przez pierwsze 4 dni popalałam nie tyle z potrzeby nikotyny ale dlatego że nie wiedziałam co mam począć z rękoma. Na 5 dzień odstawiłam całkowicie papierosy i na obecną chwile nie palę już trzy miesiące, nie miałam żadnych skutków ubocznych, przytyłam tylko ok.4 kilogramy. Według mnie te tabletki są bardzo dobre ale też jest potrzebne postanowienie rzucenia palenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie;-) W poniedziałek postanowiłam pozbyć się tego okropnego nałogu jakim jest palenie. Synek już kilka razy wołał jak widział reklame "mamusiu kup sobie może wkońcu przestaniesz palić!!! " i chował mi wtedy papierosy;-) Ma rację! Palę od ok 13 lat a ostatnie lata ponad paczkę dziennie i mam tego dość. Nie wiem czy mi się uda? moja silna wola nie jest chyba aż tak silna, ale Desmoxan działa napweno. Biorę od wczoraj i wypaliłam wczoraj 8 papierosów zamiast 20paru. Dziś 4 głownie do kawy po 2. Ciągnie mnie do papierosów bardziej dziś niż wczoraj, ale mam nadzieję, że jutro będzie lepiej i kolejne dni jeszcze lepiej aż wreszcie nie wezmę papierosa do ust. Postaram się opisać moje kolejne dni;-) wszystkim którym się udało GRATULUJE a tym ktorzy się zmagają z nałogiem podobnie jak ja życzę powodzenia i silnej woli;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Desmoxan działa i bardzo mi pomógł  przy rzuceniu palenia. Nie palę już 6 m-cy z czego jestem bardzo dumny i do palenia nie wrócę, bo to największa głupota.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej;-) pisałam do Was w zeszłym tygodniu(16.10), kiedy to postanowiłam kupić Desmoxan i rzucić palenie.Kolejne dni okazały się rewelacyjne, 4 i 5 dnia stosowania zapalilam tylko po 1 papierosie a od 6 dnia Żadnego!!!! jestem bardzo dumna z siebie, ponieważ moja silna wola nigdy nie była zbyt silna, ale jak widać z pomocą Desmoxanu daje radę;-))) kurde brak słów, wcześniej kopciłam jak smok ponad paczkę dziennie, do kawy i piwa to już wogóle norma wzrastała. teraz pije kawe ale nie pale, piwko narazie omijam ale w nd miałam urodzinki i naleweczki własnej produkcji spróbowałam i ......... nie zapaliłam!!! można? można..;-) choć nie powiem bo czasami ciągnie bardzo do zapalenia, np teraz jak piszę o tym już bym zapaliła, fajki leża od tygodnia na widoku;/  3 mam kciuki za wszystkich rzucających to świństwo i za siebie też;-) napiszcie jak wam idzie walka z nałogiem ;-)

----------


## maira

Kończę tę kurację i ciągle myślę o paleniu, ciągle czuję to ssanie - ale już bym nie poszła zapalić. Jeszcze jutro zjem ostatnią tabletkę - w zasadzie to powinnam być wolna od nałogu, nie wierzę jednak w tę wolność i nie śmiem cieszyć się nią.  Chociaż jak pomyślę, że na zewnątrz  zimno, pada, wieje - a ja głupia schodziłam, siedem pięter, w każdą pogodę, nawet z parasolką, żeby sobie zajarać to jednak desmoksan mi pomógł - bo nigdzie nie muszę już iść żeby zapalić. Nawet w jakiś sposób chyba lubię to łagodne powiedzmy ponikotynowe ssanie - przypomina mi, że jestem nałogiem na odwyku i muszę pilnować się  :Smile: ))) Zatem kochani Ci co przed, po czy w trakcie odwyku - przychodzi taki moment, że czujecie czasami ssanie - ale już łagodne, ponikotynowe, niehisteryczne i nieszkodliwe nieprzeszkadzające w niczym -  to jest ten moment w którym mi przypomina się, że jestem nałogiem na odwyku i muszę pilnować się - zatem pilnujcie się, powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hejka;-) moje losy z Desmoxanem zakonczylam w niedziele 27.10 o godzinie 12.30;-) pozniej zapomnialam o 15 o 17.30 nie bylo mnie w domu o 20 mi sie nie chcialo a w poniedzialek zapomnialam zabrac ze soba do pracy;-) a wiec pozostaly mi 4 listki i jest ok. nie pale i nie ciagnie mnie tak bardzo. czasami pomysle troche wiecej o paleniu ale bez negatywnych skutkow. pije normalnie 2-3 kawki dziennie, juz przywyklam ze bez fajki, bo na poczatku z tym wlasnie mialam najwiekszy problem! negatywne sutki nie palenia to brak wizyt w WC co rano...hm...mam nadzieję, że i to minie;-) pozdrawiam palaczy i niepalących;-) piszcie jak Wam idzie ;-) ja już 1,5 tyg bez fajeczki;-) jestem z siebie BARDZO DUMNA:-)))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Desmoxan biore od 25.10. Papierosy juz od 15-20 min. po wzieciu 1 kaspulki przestaly mi smakowac. Ani zadnej przyjemnosci ani zadnego uderzenia, gdy sie pali rano pierwszego papierosa. Palilem przez pierwsze 3 dni jak smok, biorac maksymalna dawke leku. Przestalem 4 dnia, choc 5 dnia ciagnelo mnie jak wilka do lasu. Zostawilem sobie szczelnie zamkniety sloik z petami, zeby nie zapomniec jak smierdzi czlowiek jarajacy fajki, gdyby naszla mnie ochota na papierosa. Ten gnijaco-amoniakalny zapach wywoluje we mnie mdlosci...
Acha, podobnie jak czesc bioracych, mialem przez pierwsze 3 dni dziwne sny, ale jak zaczalem zmniejszac dawke, to wszystko wrocilo do normy. Mam nadzieje, ze po 21 latach uda mi sie rzucic palenie.

----------


## boska cząstka

Witam.
Paliłam z małymi przerwami (ok. 2 lata) 18 lat (teraz mam 34). Rzucenie tego świństwa to naprawdę sprawa indywidualna. Kiedy rzucałam bez wspomagaczy nie mogłam normalnie funkcjonować, po prostu "rzucało mną" już po kilku godzinach, nie mogłam myśleć, spać, okropny  ból głowy  i głód nie do zniesienia. 
Spróbowałam z Champixem, niestety nie zdał egzaminu. Niby na początku ok ale po kilku dniach głód wrócił, do tego skutki uboczne w postaci strasznych nudności. 
Wróciłam do fajek, które uwielbiałam. Jednak motywację do rzucenia miałam ogromną: moja mała córeczka mnie bardzo prosiła, żeby mamusia już nie paliła....
Kupiłam w aptece Desmoxan i listek pastylek do ssania Niquitin 4 mg. Desmoxan dawkowałam jak w ulotce a przez pierwsze 3 dni zamiast fajki ssałam pastylkę Niquitina. Głód był niewielki, bardziej dokuczało przyzwyczajenie. Unikałam sytuacji, w których zawsze paliłam. Do tego dużo sportu, basen, rower, spacery z córką...
Po jakichś 2 tygodniach coś mnie napadło i sobie zapaliłam. Do końca życia nie zapomnę tego obrzydliwego smaku i cuchnących palców. Skończyłam Desmoxan, w głowie mam cały czas ten smród, jestem pewna że już nie sięgnę więcej po to dziadostwo. Dla siebie i dla córeczki...
Życzę wszystkim dużo wytrwałości.

----------


## miska22

po 15-stu latach palenia wreszcie postanowilam rzucic!desmoxan!Moj Zbawiciel!.........tak pomyslalam...udalo sie na czas kuracji...3 dni po zapalilam...jestem wsciekla na siebie!!!!JESTEM ZA SLABA!!!1

----------


## ChristophK

Ludzie, czy uwazacie, ze Desmoxan czyni cuda i jak za dotknieciem czarodziejskiej rozdzki przestaniecie palic??!! To jest trudna sprawa.Musicie byc przede wszystkim przekonani, ze chcecie rzeczywiscie podjac walke z nalogiem. A Desmoxan Wam w tym tylko ma dopomoc.Nikt za Was tego nie zrobi, nawet najlepsza farmacja na swiecie nie zalatwi tego problemu za Was. Sam palilem i wiem, ze Desmoxan b. mi pomogl, ale nie zrobil tego za mnie. Polecam goraco i duzo wytrwalosci zycze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie działa drugi raz podeszłam do próby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cóż, po 28 latach palenia wreszcie wolny od nałogu. Nie mówię, że to zasługa samego desmoxanu - potrzeba też właściwego nastawienia. Wcześniej próbowałem różnych sposobów, różnych metod i nic. Po zażyciu tabletek (choć trwało to dłużej niż 3 dni ) pozbyłem się ochoty na palenie. Trwa to już 7 miesięcy, żadnych skutków ubocznych ( poza zwiększoną nerwowością ) nie zauważyłem. Zero tycia, zero nocnych koszmarów, za to znów mogę bez zadyszki do autobusu dobiec  :Big Grin:  Ja szczerze polecam opierając się na własnym doświadczeniu  :Smile:

----------


## jacoMan

> Ja uzywalem konkurencyjnego srodka z cytyzyna takze. I powiem ze ciezko  bylo przez pierwsze 2 miesiace (stany lekowe, kolatania serca, ze dwa razy to myslalem ze sie udusze) lecz kazde z tych objawow sprawialo ze bylem silniejszy i bardziej zdeterminowany.


Cześć wszystkim  :Smile: 
Ja mam pytanie z innej beczki, ktoś wie, jak długo cytyzyna utrzymuje się w organizmie po odstawieniu ?
Po około dwóch tygodni przyjmowania zacząłem mieć zawroty głowy, jest to dziwne, bo nie miałem ich na początku, a pojawiły się, jak już byłem przy 2 czy 3 tabletkach dziennie. Odstawiłem ten desmoksan, zacząłem popalać, po około 2 tygodniach zacząłem mieć duszności, włącznie z takimi akcjami jak opisał kolega wyżej - ze 2, 3 razy mega kołatanie serca z mega dusznościami, po 10, 20 minutach przechodzi. 
Oczywiście zacząłem palić coraz więcej co zapewne też może mieć znaczenie. 
Dziwne jest tylko dla mnie, że takie skutki utrzymują się tak długo. Pomyślałby, że to co innego, ale niektóre z innych, mniejdokuczliwych objawów również występują, w tym osławione dziwne sny. 
Niestety nie mogę się doszukać informacji jak długo to siedzi w organizmie. 

Co do samej skuteczności - bezapelacyjnie działa. 
Zacząłem jeść tabletki przy zerowej motywacji i nie mając pojęcia co to jest, poprostu obiecałem komuś, że spróbuję  :Smile: 
Po kilku dniach przestałem palić, można powiedzieć, że palenie rzuciło się samo  :Smile: 
Tyle tylko, że wróciłem do palenia po odstawieniu ..

----------


## vrafał

ps. Czy może mi ktoś z byłych palaczy napisać - po jakim czasie przechodzi ta największa chęć sięgnięcia po papierosa (kiedy przestanę się tak spinać)? Proszę o odpowiedz.[/QUOTE]

nie palę 10 lat i nie przeszkadza mi gdy ktoś pali w pobliżu ,ale jak sie na wdycham to po około dwóch godzinach dostaje ogromnego ślinotoku i wtedy sie boję że nie dam dłużej rady i wrócę...
a bardzo lubiłem palić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłam bez przerwy 18 lat.około paczki dziennie,ja to po prostu lubiłam.Na dzień dzisiejszy nie palę 5 tydzień,pomógł mi desmoxsan,który brałam jak sobie przypomniałam,i oczywiście kuracji nie ukończyłam bo jeszcze mi zostały 2 listki tabletek.Wszystkim w koło opowiadam ,że zgłupiałam,bo nie dosyć że nie palę,to w dodatku wogóle mi się nie chce,nawet nie myślę o tym by zapalić,a najlepsze jest to czego- się najbardziej obawiałam-że zacznę palić przy piwku,już miałam okazję 2 razy się przekonać że piwko na mnie też nie działa nie było ani dymka,fakt faktem że przytyłam 5 kg ale już 5 dzień jestem na diecie i czuję się super ,waga spada ,nie palę ,dzieciaki są ze mnie bardzo dumne,ja z siebie też,zdaję sobie sprawę że w każdej chwili może na mnie najść ale wierzę że dam radę,gorąco polecam wszystkim desmoxsan i proszę nie zwracajcie uwagi na ulotkę bo na kazdego inaczej działa nie zniechęcajcie sie ,ja brałam tabletki i paliłam nadal,a przestałam palić jak przestałam brać i tak to właśnie jest to indywidualna sprawa każdego z nas,życze wytrwałości i powodzenia

----------


## Bolo89

piszesz ze w pierwszy dzien 2 papierosy w drugim pol tylko a w trzecim juz ani jednego papierosa..no to troche nie rozumiem,albo pisz jasniej albo jak sie nie umiesz wypowiedziec z sensem to moze tego nie rob poprostu..odebralem Twoj post tak ze Twierdzisz iz w trzecim dniu przestalas calkowicie palic ale uwazasz ze tabletki nie dzialaja..no to gdzie sens a gdzie logika?chyba o to chodzilo zeby dzieki temu przestac palic  :Big Grin:  pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanycichy67

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...


to zależy od ciebie chęć zawsze wraca u mnie przy piwku albo przy kielonku .....ale się trzymam paliłem 25/30 fajek dziennie zaczołem  ograniczać i jakoś się udało bez tabletek gum itp nie palę już 18 miesięcy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, 
Właśnie rzucam po raz któryś palenie - mam nadzieję wielką, że ostatni -  i mam wrażenie, że na mnie działa ten desmoxan. 
Nie jestem taka nerwowa i przestaję myśleć obsesyjnie o braku papierosa. 
Na mnie elektroniczne nie działały - bo to takie przedłużanie palenia, poza tym nie wiadomo co to za chemia. 
Przede wszystkim trzeba CHCIEĆ rzucić tak naprawdę. Jak się nie chce, to nic nie pomoże.
Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, tak. Rzuciłem palenie "na wariata". Zwyczajnie dopadło mnie jakieś grypsko i nie było szans żeby zapalić, więc postanowiłem rzucić. Moja znajoma z apteki poleciła mi desmoxan, tak na próbę. Nie kupiłem całego opakowania i nie czytałem ulotki tylko od razu pomyślałem "no to nie palę". Nawet mi do głowy nie przyszło że na początku nadal się pali a dopiero później odstawia. Czyli jaki wniosek, co działa? Nie desmo, tabo czy niko a zwyczajnie sugestia.
Myślę, że mogli by tam zapakować mysią kupę z kwaskiem cytrynowym i też bym przestał palić.
Kochani jarałem 30 lat od 14 roku życia. Do dziś uważam to za coś niepowtarzalnego, po prostu uwielbiałem palić i już.
Dlaczego więc ledwie grypa puściła przestałem? Po pierwsze nie mam stałej pracy i tak się złożyło że akurat na ten czas
wypadła ta kasowa posucha. Po drugie zdrowie i dyskryminacja słuszna zresztą.
Dziś mija 25 dni od tamtej chwili. Nie jest mi wcale lekko. Przy każdej kawie jest mi żal, w pracowni gdy maluję jest mi żal, na imprezie przy trunkach jest mi żal, ale gdybym teraz zapalił też było by mi żal. Dlatego pociągnę to dalej, a gdy kiedyś pęknę, cóż będę bogatszy o doświadczenia i parę groszy w kieszeni. Pomyślcie, przez 30 lat puściłem z dymem
ok. 150 000 zł. Pozdrawiam wszystkich rzucających a palącym życzę smacznego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proponuje champix.palilem 25 lat i przestalem.nie palilem ponad 3 lata i po 3 latach na jakiejś imprezie wzielem jednego,oczywiscie wrocilem do nalogu.teraz kupie champix znowu i sprobuje rzucic

----------


## MrSpalony Kot

To już 4 ty dzień dziś jak nie palę z Desmoxanem no i z 1 medytacją co zrobiłam przed paleniem.
Najgorsze, ze wszystkie argumenty przeciwko paleniu wydają mi się błahe, a za paleniem ogromne...
Może i coś działa ten Desm...ale ja i tak najgorzej mam z psychiką, jak każdy pewnie...
Najgorsze jest to, że uświadamiam sobie, że palenie to właściwie była moja największa przyjemność w życiu. Każda inna, jak na przykład sport jest fajna, ale trwa dość krótko, przecież nie można grać cały dzień w tenisa na przykład, no i jest to przyjemność w którą trzeba włożyć wysiłek. A palenie nie wymaga trudu, pięknie pachnie no i można palić co chwila...codziennie... w stresie, w smutku, w radości. 
Nie potrafię sobie znaleźć innej takiej przyjemności. 
Jedzenie nawet nie dorównuje paleniu, bo człowiek zaraz się naje i już koniec przyjemności. 
Alkohol - nie można przed pracą...
Seks tez chwilowy. 
To jest moja najgorsza zmora...
Jakie to  szczęście, że chociaż ostatnio towarzyski aspekt palenia zmalał - bo nie pali się w większości restauracji. 
Rozmawiałam z ciocią, która nie pali od 9 lat i dużo przytyła (paliła 30 lat) i spytałam ją co by teraz zrobiła, jakby się wróciła do tego czasu co rzucała. 
Chodziło mi o to, że np. doradzi mi "Jedz sałatę jak się denerwujesz" albo coś w tym stylu. Ona natomiast powiedziała po prostu "Już bym nie rzucała"...
Mam same negatywne wzorce dookoła. Moja mama rzuciła palenie i przytyła i przypętały jej się zaraz jakieś choroby, moja inna ciocia też rzuciła i po 10 latach okazuje się, że właśnie dostała raka piersi, Allan Carr zmarł na raka płuc choć rzucił, moja koleżanka 2 lata nie paliła i wróciła. Mój tata rzucił 15 lat temu  stał się nudziarzem. Ci co z natury nie palą to nudziarze. 

Nie wiem jak wybrnąć z tego myślenia. Pewien bliski niepijący alkoholik powiedział mi mądre słowa wczoraj. Jako odpowiedź na podobnego typu wywody:
Każdy nałóg daje dużo dobrego, jak chociażby to towarzystwo, miłe chwile. Jakby nie dawał tyle dobrego to by nikt nie popadł w ten nałóg...
Problem jest tylko taki, że potem taki nałóg 3 razy tyle zabiera.

Wniosek więc mój jest taki, że skoro przestanę palić to będzie mi coś zabrane ale raz tyle (co dostałam). I nie ma co udawać, że nic nie stracę. Do końca życia rzucający palenie będzie czuł tą stratę (no chyba że jest ograniczonym szczęściarzem i sobie wmówi nieprawdę - jak ja takim zazdroszczę). 

Alternatywą rzucania jest nie rzucanie palenia i ryzyko, że straci się "3 razy tyle". Oczywiście można załapać się i do tych szczęśliwców co to palili do końca życia, no ale nigdy nie ma pewności...a ryzyko spore. Przydałyby się jakieś statystyki...Jazda na nartach to też zagrożenie i może 3 razy tyle zabrać co dała przyjemności.

Tak więc gdy podejmuje się decyzję o paleniu, trzeba się liczyć z tym, że nie będzie to wielkie szczęście, lecz poczucie straty...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam champix. Drogi jak cholera, ale genialny. Jego działanie polega na działaniu na ośrodek nagrody. Powoduje, że w ogóle ZAPOMINASZ, że są papierosy. Chętka przychodzi może 4-5 razy dziennie przez minutę i to wszystko! Nie myślisz ciągle "kurczę, ale bym zapaliła...". Rzucanie z champixem to bułka z masłem (oczywiście odrobina silnej woli na te parę krótkich chwil dziennie też jest potrzebna). Dodatkowo u niektórych osób powoduje trwały wstręt do papierosów - u mnie niestety nie, więc teraz raz na kilak tygodni zapalę 1-2 na imprezie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam champix. Drogi jak cholera, ale genialny. Jego działanie polega na działaniu na ośrodek nagrody. Powoduje, że w ogóle ZAPOMINASZ, że są papierosy. Chętka przychodzi może 4-5 razy dziennie przez minutę i to wszystko! Nie myślisz ciągle "kurczę, ale bym zapaliła...". Rzucanie z champixem to bułka z masłem (oczywiście odrobina silnej woli na te parę krótkich chwil dziennie też jest potrzebna). Dodatkowo u niektórych osób powoduje trwały wstręt do papierosów - u mnie niestety nie, więc teraz raz na kilka tygodni zapalę 1-2 na imprezie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Motywacja i silna wola. Ja nie byłam jakąś wielką palaczką wypalałam ok pół paczki dziennie. Paliłam przez 10 lat . Mój chłopak pomimo iż palił namawiał mnie na rzucenie. Powiedziałam, że rzucę jak będę w ciąży. I tak zrobiłam jak się dowiedziałam , że zostanę mamą rzuciłam bo sobie powiedziałam , że teraz to nie szkodzę tylko sobie ale temu maleństwu , które noszę pod sercem. Nie wróciłam do nałogu , już 6 lat nie palę. Mój ojciec natomiast palił , a wręcz jadł papierosy.Do porannej kawy potrafiło iść pół paczki , potem kolejna kawa i kolejne pół paczki. W sumie palił 3-4 paczki dziennie. Kaszlało go już od tych fajek ale palił dalej. Aż dopadła go grypa i kaszel się tak nasilił ,że aż go dławiło. Dogryzałam mu mówiąc "pal więcej ,nie będzie Cię kaszleć" .I rzucił z dnia na dzień , powiedział że już nie będzie i nie pali 4 lata.

----------


## Mr Spalony Kot

Cześć, to już 7-dmy dzień niepalenia.
Właściwie to używam Desmoxanu, niezgodnie z ulotką, tzn mniej - jak muszę, albo przewiduję, ze będzie ciężko. W praktyce wygląda to tak, że przez 3 dni stosowałam po 5 tabletek, czwartego 4 tabletki, a piątego i szóstego może po jednej. No ale mam zasadę, żeby go używać, byle nie więcej niż przepisano. 


Ile ja przeżywam, żeby znaleźć motywację do niepalenia...
Wszystkie argumenty za paleniem wydają mi się ogromne, a oglądanie filmików o raku jakoś mnie nie przekonuje...
Wrażenie mija po kilu sekundach i znów zaczyna się chcieć. 
Czytam książkę Alana Carra, ale nawet i w niej potrafię znaleźć nieścisłości. 

Dziś nawet wymyśliłam sobie teorię spiskową (która pewnie zresztą jest prawdziwa) , że cała ta szkodliwość palenia to ściema wymyślona przez koncerny farmaceutyczne, które wciskają nam Desmoxan czy inne NIcoretty.
A, że tak naprawdę, że palenie nie szkodzi. No, może poza jakimiś pechowcami co to by im herbata nawet raka wywołała...

Potrafię tak w nieskończoność. 
Prdle to...Wytrzymam musze. Może po kilku miesiącach zaczne się czuc szczesliwa...kto wie. 
Ostatnio nawet stwierdziłam, ze jakość dziwnym trafem, ludzie, którzy nie palą są brzydcy zazwyczaj.
I smierdzi od nich, jakas taką naturą...

Staram się sobie uprzytamniać że wszystkie te moje pomysły to demon, który chce mnie zmusić do palenia. 
Więc odganiam je. 
Powodzenia!
Który dzień u Was?

Ja w Wigilię powinnam być czysta. 
Postanowiłam, ze ten beznadziejny rok 2013, trzeba jakos pozytywna choć jedna rzecza zakonczyc - czyli rzuceniem palenia..

----------


## adamtomas

Ja polecam zacząć od silnej woli, bo te wszystkie preparaty są moim zdaniem nieco przereklamowane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy


Dziala, ale nie tak nie od razu.
ja palilem i lykalem proszki miesiac. dopiero po tym okresie zorpoczal sie proces odstawiania fajkow. od 4 miesiacy nie pale, od dwoch nie lykam desmoxanu.
polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Więc palę;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś zna jakiś specyfik który odzwyczai od alkoholu :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fajne historie opisujecie, a ja powiem jak twardziel..... wcale nie chciałem rzucać palenia i...... spotkałem kolegę nota bene vice prezes sądu okręgowego, widzimy się i mówi Robert nie pale już 3 tygodnie i ........ szlag mnie trafia. Zatem ryzykuję zakup tych pierdzielonych tabletek i..... pierwszy dzień 20 fajek, drugi 16 fajek, trzeci 8 fajek, czwarty 7 fajek, piaty 6 fajek..... szóstego już nie powinienem palić..... i nie zapaliłem. 7,8,9 dzień podobnie...... Nawet jeżeli tabletki są do dupy...... ja k...a mać nie palę i chwała Jahwe. nota bene dzisiaj zapomniałem je wziąć. Jak ktoś potrzebuje tanio kupić, to mam ok. 60 sztuk polecam paavonurmi@poczta.fm

----------


## iwanowsky

Podchodziłem z niedowierzaniem do środków tego typu, myślałem że jest to coś w stylu nicorette, który kiedyś kupiłem z ciekawości i po tabletkach miałem odruch wymiotny (!) Jestem typem człowieka, który rzucał fajki 10 razy w ciągu roku  :Smile:  i za każdym razem przy melanżu gdzie tylko pojawiał się alkohol od razu zaczynałem palić. Myślałem też że pale z nudów, z przyzwyczajenia i z tego że lubię palić, ale jak się okazało grubo się myliłem. Kupiłem desmoxan tak z czapy bo stwierdziłem że co to jest 70zł, przez pierwsze 5 dni można palić potem producent odradza całkowicie, ja nie paliłem od razu przy przyjmowaniu tabletek. Najważniejszy skutek praktycznie na początku kuracji już nie chciało mi się palić papierosów, teraz jestem pół miesiąca po pełnej kuracji i nie mam w ogóle ochoty palić. Szczerze uważam, że jak to w przypadku "leków" nie na każdego może działać, ale moim zdaniem warto spróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! 
Czytanie książki,plastr,gumy...lipa u mnie nic nie pomagało. Pompgły mi tabletki champix. Kuracja trwa 12 tygodni,ale ja kupiłam krok 1 czyli na 2 tygodnie. Przez pierwsze 3 dmi bierze się tabletke rano (polecam przy śniadaniu,jak śniadanie to kawa i fajek-chociaż owoc,baton - dlaczego? dlatego że automatycznie wciąga żałądek i jest się głodnym -ja tak miałam) póżniej są tabletki rano i wieczór, w 10 dniu nie paliłam nie kupiłam dalszej części bo po co,nie palę rok i 5 miesięcy. co najważniejsze- jak już nie palisz nie masz czegoś takiego-wkurzyłam się musze zapalić i to jest super. tak przytyłam ale to dlatego że jak się nie pali to kubki smakowe na języku wracają do tzw.nowości, jedzenie ci smauje bo ma smak a nie wszystko z dymem nikotynowym. nie miałam halunów, głupich snów itp -drogie są fakt ale 250% skuteczności

----------


## Alfons21

Wszystko pięknie ładnie, bez ściemy rzuciłem palenie dzięki tym tabletką  :Big Grin:  Ale tak na poważnie nie słuchajcie ludzi którzy mówią "och wziąłem 3 blaszki nie pale już dwa lata" bo to gówno prawda albo "nie ciągnie mnie już do palenia i nie wrócę więcej" bo to już paranoja, chce się jarać nadal cholernie, ale nie tak jak to było wcześniej, inaczej podchodzi się do tego, lecz zostają nawyki  :Wink: . Największe znaczenie ma własna wola bo jak ktoś rzuca po to by rzucić to nie żuci cza chcieć nie palić ale tabletki też mają swój duży wkład. Zacząłem rzucać 11.11.2013 w dzień niepodległości by zapamiętać tą datę gdyby mi się udało, dziś jak to piszę jest 27.12.2013  chęci na fajka są ale małe wszystko powoli zanika więc myślę jeszcze z 6 m-c się pomęczę ale sukces osiągnąłem nie pale !!!  :Wink:  I polecam Desmoxan  :Big Grin:

----------


## madziara

Mnie nic nie pomaga z tabletek. Jak chce mi się palić to idę pobiegać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomogło:  chęć przestania palenia + przeczytanie książki: Allen Carr - Łatwy sposób na rzucenie palenia + przestrzeganie instrukcji zawartej w książce. Warto spróbować.
 Żadnych tabletek, plastrów czy innych gum nie stosowałem. Wydaje się, że te zostały stworzone nie po to aby komuś pomóc, tylko aby ktoś mógł na tym zarobić - zwykły biznes. 
Prawda jest taka, że każda kolejna dawka nikotyny powoduje głód nikotynowy, i to jest błędne koło, a reszta siedzi w głowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę tabletki od kilku dni i nie paliłam juz drugiego dnia -wczesniejsze plastry itp równiez elektroniczny papieros nie działały mysle ze to w końcu pomoże

----------


## siwy111

rewelacja po 4 dniach niepale 9 dni i nieciagnie super polecam

----------


## madziula3466

ja od trzech miesięcy pale e papierosa i w tym czasie nie zapaliłam ani jednej fajki. ale słyszałam że e papieros też nie jest dobry dla zdrowia. Desmoksan na mnie nie działa niestety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paliłem 16 lat, rzucałem 3 razy, ostatnim razem żadnych plastrów, tabletek, tylko mówiłem o tym często że rzucam i rzucę, dam radę bo to tylko szlugi bez których można żyć. Nie palę i nie zapalę, bo nie jestem z tych co palą okazjonalnie, albo palę dużo albo wcale i nie mogę powiedzieć że czasem nie mam ochoty zapalić ale wiem że nie chcę znowu codziennie zastanawiać się czy wystarczy mi fajek do wieczora czy nie. życzę wszystkim, którzy postanowią nie jarać od nowego roku wytrwałości bo fajnie uwolnić się od nałogu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam 25 lat, palę od 14... tak, wcześnie zacząłem:/. nierzadko 2paczki dziennie + nocki w pracy, imprezy. Do desmoksanu zabierałem się 2 razy. Po pierwszym użyciu nic- po wzięciu 4 tabletek stwierdziłem, że nadal palę jak smok... 2 tygodnie później drugie podejście - jednego dnia do 16 godziny  5-7 tabletek + pół paczki papierosów na drugi dzień dawkowanie wedle ulotki i ...  pierwsze efekty! Zero ochoty na papierosa!!! Drugiego dnia skończyło się dawkowanie według ulotki;] Brałem po kilka dziennie ale tak bardziej profilaktycznie. Nie ciągnie mnie gdy ktoś pali w moim towarzystwie, oczywiście "alkohol lubi dymić" więc puki co ograniczam wyjścia towarzyskie. 
Nie pale od 5 tygodni, tabletek też już nie biorę  zostało mi ok. 40 tabletek i.... pół paczki papierosów :Smile: 
Skutki uboczne - Przytyłem ok. 4kg (ale mamy okres świąt :Smile: 
- śpię po ok 3-4h na dobę (budzę się o 2-3 w nocy i po spaniu...

GENERALNIE POLECAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...



Nie pocieszę Cię niestety. Rzuciłem palenie 22 lata temu w trakcie zapalenia krtani. Do dziś nie zapaliłem nawet jednego, bo wiem, że jeśli zapalę, to już nie przestanę. Myślę o paleniu bardzo rzadko, jednak gdy ktoś zaproponuje, to cieknie mi ślinka - nauczyłem się odmawiać. Rzucenie jest możliwe tylko przy pomocy silne motywacji i silnej woli niepalenia. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogólnie paliłam ponad 30 lata z małymi przerwami z powodu choroby .Ostatnio rzuciłam 15 sierpnia przy wsparciu desmoxanu. Tabletki brałam przez 5 dni tylko w momencie kiedy chciało mi się palić a potem nie brałam i nie paliłam i nie palę do dziś, ale same tabletki bez samozaparcia nie pomogą, trzeba chcieć rzucić. Chęć zapalenia wraca z różnym natężeniem ale narazie nie poddaję się mimo że mąż pali w pracy również są osoby palące.Czasem zapach dymu wystarcza za dymka. Efektów ubocznych nie zauważyłam, przytyć też nie przytyłam a mina ludzi w momencie kiedy mówię nie palę rewelacja.

----------


## edytka1719

moja sąsiadka kupiła sobie desmoxan ale  jej chciało sie palic po tych prochach kupiła sobie niquitin (nikłitin) mini i nie pali a uwierzcie mi ze pali jak smok. ja biore te tabletki desmoxan i narazie nie pale a po niquitin  dostałam czkawkę i nic

----------


## ONA 31

Nie palę od 1 grudnia, czyli już 34-ty dzień. 
Na początku był desmoxan tylko kilka dni potem książka Alena Carra. 
Nadal chce mi się palić. 
Jak jestem sama już mniej. 
Najgorzej w takich sytuacjach, jak spotkania towarzyskie- właściwie to jestem na nich opętana myślą o papierosie, więc nie sprawiają mi przyjemności. 
Mam depresję i nic mi się nie chce. 
Mam nadzieję, że to minie. Nie wiem ile czekać, żeby ten podły nastrój minął, bo takiego życia to ja nie chcę...
Palić też nie chcę, po prostu wiem, że już nie mogę...
Nie potrafię się na tyle oszukać, żeby wmówić sobie, że nie lubię już palić. 
Zazdroszczę ludziom, którzy potrafią to sobie wmówić. 
Ja wiem, że nie mogę już palić, bo to ostatni moment dla mnie, jak już teraz nie rzucę, to nigdy nie rzucę. 
Ale z drugiej strony mało się nie rozwiodłam przez to moje rzucanie i jak już pisałam mam depresję i życie przestało mnie cieszyć...
Pomaga mi trochę alkohol, ale też nie do końca. 
Mam nadzieję, że w końcu są szanse na normalne cieszenie się życiem...
Ciekawe ile trwa odwyk od narkotyków. 
Pozdrawiam rzucających

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

17 lat palenia (mam 31), średnio paczka dziennie. Dotąd nie udało mi się utrzymać okresu abstynencji dużego niż 2 mc-e.
Desmoksan bardzo pomaga na objawy uzależnienia fizycznego.
Właśnie zaczęłam go brać 2 raz.
Pierwszy raz 5 m-cy temu. Już po pierwszej tabletce zauważyłam mniejsza potrzebę palenia, 1 dzień 4, 2 dzień2, 3 dzień 0. Ten lek działa!. Na tabletkach czułam się pewniej. Kiedy kuracja się skończyła wytrzymałam niecałe 2 tygodnie, ale to już moje uzaleznienie psychiczne. Nie jest to wina leku, tylko mojej głowy.
Paradoksalnie z każda porażką poznaję siebie i wiem co mnie złamało, obalam kolejne mity i złudzenia, które mnie utrzymują w nałogu. Do tego też pomocna jest książka o które wspominaliście allana care'a.
Teraz też rzucam palenie z desmoksanem. Biorę go od 2 dnia niepalenia, właśnie po to by zmniejszyć objawy uzależnienia fizycznego i zwiększyć swoje szanse. Nie ukrywajmy jednak, ze największe kuku to mamy w psychice i to waśnie z stamtąd biorą się nawroty, a na to żaden lek nie pomoże (dlatego na ulotkach pisze, ze to dla osób zmotywowanych do rzucenia).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie co to jest miesiąc po rzuceniu papierosów ?? chce wam powiedzieć że po roku czasu wydawało mi się że jestem mega silny !!! satysfakcja !! hmm do czasu kiedy spróbowałem jednego..... jednak okazało się że jestem bardzo słaby....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj zaczalem brac desmoksan,pale od 20 lat po 30 szt dziennie.od pierwszej tabletki zdziwienie bo dziala rewelacyjnie-w pierwszym dniu zszedlem do 10 papierosow przez dobe,przy czym bez prawie zadnego glodu nikotynowego,dzis biore drugi dzien i jak na razie wypalilem tylko 3 papierosy-mysle ze do konca dnia wypale maks 6,7 papierosow( caly czas nie odczuwam jakiegos specjalnego glodu).jutro mam nadzieje zejsc do maks 5 -za dzien dwa-juz nie wezme ani jednego papierosa-taki jest plan.trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja palilem pety i przestalem palic od tak nie wracałem do nałogu przez 7 lat powiem ze mialem syndrom 3ki po trzech dniach bardzo chcialo mi sie zapalic potem po trzech tyg. Bylo to samo i po trzech mies. Byl najgorszy kryzys pozniej juz z gorki fakt wrócilem do petow ale znow nie pale od tak 5 dni juz i bez zadnych specyfikow skreca mnie jak inni pala ale wiem ze to minie trzeba tylko byc silniejszym wytrzymac kryzys ktory na prawde nietrwa wiecznie i gotowe tak wiec przyjaciele szkoda zdrowia na fajki i na leki ktore niby pomoga bo pomaga nam nasza glowa i nic wiecej  :Wink:  powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...


Niestety problem z odtruwaniem od papierosów (czyli całkowity zanik chęci zapalenia papierosa) trwa kilka lat (potwierdzone naukowo);/
Sam po sobie wiem w styczniu rzuciłem palenie, 8 miesięcy nie paliłem ale przyszedł okres gdy zapaliłem 1 papierosa, później za tydzień kolejnego i po miesiącu znowu zacząłem palić;/
W sumie najtrudniejsze są pierwsze 3 tygodnie rzucania, później nadal trzeba uważać żeby tego nie spieprzyć nie jest łatwo;/

----------


## boodo

Potwierdzam jeszcze bardziej mi się chcialo palić po tych tabletkach niż normolanie paliłem. Ściema nie polecam rodakom. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w trakcie odwyku od papierosa. Uznałem że koniec z tym, trochę za namową koleżanki która stwierdziła że palacze śmierdzą i wyglądają starzej. Raz dziennie trafia się głód na papierosa, ale szybko go staram się zwalczyć. Ulubiona muzyka coś słodkiego, zajęcie się książką, odwrócenie myśli i tak za każdym razem jak przychodzi chęć  :Smile:  to jest jedna z lepszych metod. Ale czuć różnicę po odstawieniu nikotyny, jest kilka dni takiej konsternacji i pogorszonego nastroju, najgorsze jest 24 godziny jednak, wtedy czułem się jak w depresji. Ale najważniejsza silna wola a farmakologia jako pomoc jak najbardziej

----------


## koniecdobrego

Paliliśmy wraz z żoną,3 paki dziennie około 1000zł miesięcznie,Pewnego dnia nie wytrzymałem,zabrakło papierosów,żona skoczyła kupić paczkę, bo kasy nie było,po jej powrocie dzieciaki zapytały,czy kupiła im coś słodkiego?odpowiedziała ze nie, bo nie miała więcej pieniędzy.Wystarczyło mi zobaczyć minę tych dzieci(nie zapomnę tego do końca życia)od tego czasu już dwa miesiące, nie możemy patrzeć na to świństwo,bo gdy pomyśle o papierosach, od razu widzę minę moich dzieci.Żadne tabletki nie pomagają tak, jak ból  serca gdy krzywdzi się osoby bliskie swemu sercu.
p.s do dzisiaj nie zapaliliśmy żadnego papierosa,a dzieci mają wszystko czego zapragną,bo w końcu 1000zł co miesiąc było marnowane praktycznie na truciznę.
Da się żyć bez palenia tylko wpierw trzeba dostać konkretnego kopa w dupę,by poskutkowało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak coś wiecie to pomóżcie! 3 lata co dzien myśle zeby przestać. miałem gumy ,plastry, tabex, elektronicznego i biorezonans, książkę też czytałem dwa razy! i nadal pale koło paczki dziennie, jak tylko nie mam pod ręką zaczynam głupieć psychika mi siada i nic sie nie liczy tylko to zeby zapalic. pomóżcie bo nie wiem co juz robic


Spróbuj Zyban

----------


## Kala

Ja zaczynam 2 dzień z desmoxanem a raczej kończę 2 dzień bo dzisiaj łyknęłam 6 tabletkę właśnie. Nie wiem czy to działa ale sceptycznie do tego podchodzę ponieważ lubię palić i nie wiem do końca czy chcę rzucić i sama sobie nie wierzę że mogłabym. Powiem tak: nie jestem lekomanką i strasznie się boję tych skutków ubocznych przy każdej łykanej tabletce (Ale pewnie każdy wypalony dzisiaj papieros pewnie 1000 razy bardziej by mi zaszkodził) , następna dziwna rzecz która mi się przytrafiła wczoraj normalnie wypaliłabym z paczkę fajek ale wypaliłam raptem kilka.Dzisiaj jestem w pracy na dobę i pewnie kopciłabym jeden za 2-gim a tu proszę kilka papierosków i to na raty po machu. Nie wiem czy to te tabletki czy strach tych skutków ubocznych  :Smile:  ale naprawdę aż tak nie ciągnie. Nie wiem co będzie dalej. Nie mogę sie doczekać jutra żeby zobaczyć jak organizm będzie reagował. Trzymajcie kciuki a może niechcący rzucę palenie  :Smile:  Napiszę jak poszło :Smile:  Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich rzucających i szacun dla tych co nie palą.

----------


## Karola12

Gdyby to było takie proste.  Niestety nie jest. Tylko silna wola może tu pomóc.

----------


## sadurska

Jednym z dobrych sposobów na rzucenie palenia jest znalezienie sobie innej 'idei'. Palacze to ludzie, którzy mają silnie utrwalone przekonanie, że palenie to specyficzny styl życia. Kojarzy im się z męskością lub z kobiecością, elegancją, odwagą, przygodą, pisarzami, kawiarniami, melancholią, refleksją itd...

Ten obraz niezwykle silnie działa na psychikę i niezwykle trudno byłoby się go z dnia na dzień pozbyć. 
Stąd przykłady palaczy, którzy wracają do nałogu po roku, 4 latach, czy nawet 10-ciu.

Każdy przeciętnie inteligentny człowiek, zdaje sobie jednak sprawę, że te 'pozytywy' palenia są niczym w porównaniu z zagrożeniem dla zdrowia, którym jest palenie. Mimo wszystko uporczywie trwa przy swoim nałogu. 

A może by zacząć od innej strony...Jeżeli nie palisz już kilka dni, czy tygodni, znajdź sobie inną ideę, jak na przykład zdrowy tryb życia. 

Zacznij interesować się aktywnością fizyczną, zdrową dietą, popijaniem świeżo wyciśniętych soków podczas czytania magazynu o tematyce fitness. 

Nie będziesz wtedy myślał "nie będę palić" tylko "będę zdrowy, będę sprawny, będę sexy". Ludzki umysł nie słyszy słowa nie. Kiedy powtarzasz sobie "nie będę palić", mózg słyszy niestety tylko "palić", więc od razu w głowie pojawia się obraz lub zapach papierosa. 

To jest moja rada właśnie, aby zamiast uporczywie walczyć z paleniem silną wolą. znaleźć sobie zamiast tego jakąś wyższą ideę, czy to będzie oszczędzanie, czy zdrowy tryb życia :Smile: 

Powodzenia

----------


## sadurska

> Ja zaczynam 2 dzień z desmoxanem a raczej kończę 2 dzień bo dzisiaj łyknęłam 6 tabletkę właśnie. Nie wiem czy to działa ale sceptycznie do tego podchodzę ponieważ lubię palić i nie wiem do końca czy chcę rzucić i sama sobie nie wierzę że mogłabym. Powiem tak: nie jestem lekomanką i strasznie się boję tych skutków ubocznych przy każdej łykanej tabletce (Ale pewnie każdy wypalony dzisiaj papieros pewnie 1000 razy bardziej by mi zaszkodził) , następna dziwna rzecz która mi się przytrafiła wczoraj normalnie wypaliłabym z paczkę fajek ale wypaliłam raptem kilka.Dzisiaj jestem w pracy na dobę i pewnie kopciłabym jeden za 2-gim a tu proszę kilka papierosków i to na raty po machu. Nie wiem czy to te tabletki czy strach tych skutków ubocznych  ale naprawdę aż tak nie ciągnie. Nie wiem co będzie dalej. Nie mogę sie doczekać jutra żeby zobaczyć jak organizm będzie reagował. Trzymajcie kciuki a może niechcący rzucę palenie  Napiszę jak poszło Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich rzucających i szacun dla tych co nie palą.


Wszyscy palacze lubią palić...
Na tym polega każdy nałóg, że coś daje człowiekowi. 
 Potem jednak dwa razy tyle zabiera.

----------


## tommy0001

W rzucaniu palenia podstawa to motywacja!
Jeżeli brakuje motywacji, proponuję książkę: Carr Allen "prosta metoda jak skutecznie rzucić plenie"

Nawiasem mówiąc w zeszłym roku byłem na podobnym etapie, kupiłem desmoxsan, i pomimo tego że przestałem palić po kilku dniach go odstawiłem. Równocześnie natknąłem się na informację o w/w książce, znalazłem "piarata" i przeczytałem z postanowieniem, że jak pomoże kupię papierowy oryginał.
Dziś jestem szczęśliwym niepalącym, nie wiem co w końcu pomogło książka czy te kilka dni "desmoxsanu", tak czy siak papierowy oryginał kupiłem  :Smile:  i polecam.

pzd. i powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich
Palę od 12 lat z jedną miesięczną pzrerwą ( po biorezonansie w zeszłym roku). Palę około paczki dziennie. Desmoxan biorę od poniedziałku 6 stycznia - dziś mam 5 dzień. Podsumowanie : 1 dzień- 7 papierosów, 2 dzień - 7 papierosów, 3 dzień- 10 papierosów, 4 dzień- 2 papierosy, 5 dzień dziś - zero do tej pory. Mogę powiedzieć, że wczoraj i dziś odczuwam dużo mniejszą potrzebę palenia, piję dużo wody i zielonej herbaty. Wspomnę tylko, że w pracy zawsze co gdozinę paliłam papieroska a od wczoraj nie palę, oczywiście desmoxan tylko pomaga bo ponad połowa sukceu to silna wola. Od wczoraj odkładam sobie pieniążki, które wydawała bym na papierosy :Smile: 
 Życzę wszytskim i sobie powodzenia :Smile:  Musi nam się udać :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1-3dzien nic paczka dziennie ale po 7-miu dniach koszmar  na sam zapach wymioty rewolucje zoładkowe i straszne samopoczucie,tzw oczyszczanie organizmu z nikotyny ale warto bo droga ciezka ale do przebycia po kuracji pełen relaks nie ciagnie do papieroskow a na sama mysl juz jest nie dobrze  moze obzydzic papierosy bynajmniej ja tak to przezyłem i jest ok.

----------


## KALA

Pisałam wcześniej, że sceptycznie podchodzę do tego rzucania ale powiem Wam tak. Od przedwczoraj w ogóle  nie palę i nie mogę w to uwierzyć. Nie wiem czy to jakiś czar czy desmoxan ale ja nie palę (nie mówię że nie myślę o papierosach bo myślę ale nie ciągnie mnie tak jak po jakiś nicoretach gdzie od razu bym zapaliła) Przedwczoraj  kupiłam sobie 2 piwa żeby zobaczyć czy ciągnie mnie przy alkoholu i powiem Wam ze nie bardzo. Mam coś takiego wbite w mózgu teraz że aż sama nie wierzę. Ne wiem jak to się skończy czy będę paliła czy nie  ale jestem w szoku ponieważ  to jakieś czary chyba i powiem Wam tak: Że jeżeli ja rzucę to chyba każdy rzuci z łatwością bo straszna byłam palaczka. A wiem co mówię. Nie miałam chyba skutków ubocznych albo ich nie zauważyłam , dzisiaj dopiero czuję się jakbym była przeziębiona i szczypie mnie w gardle jakby mnie grypa dopadała. Czy to może być skutek uboczny? Chciałabym niedługo przestać brać desmoxan i nie czekać 25 dni czy uważacie że to dobry pomysł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, czy można na początku brać co 4h ponieważ tak biorę i nie odczuwam chęci sięgnięcia po papierosa. pozdrawiam

----------


## sadurska

> Pisałam wcześniej, że sceptycznie podchodzę do tego rzucania ale powiem Wam tak. Od przedwczoraj w ogóle  nie palę i nie mogę w to uwierzyć. Nie wiem czy to jakiś czar czy desmoxan ale ja nie palę (nie mówię że nie myślę o papierosach bo myślę ale nie ciągnie mnie tak jak po jakiś nicoretach gdzie od razu bym zapaliła) Przedwczoraj  kupiłam sobie 2 piwa żeby zobaczyć czy ciągnie mnie przy alkoholu i powiem Wam ze nie bardzo. Mam coś takiego wbite w mózgu teraz że aż sama nie wierzę. Ne wiem jak to się skończy czy będę paliła czy nie  ale jestem w szoku ponieważ  to jakieś czary chyba i powiem Wam tak: Że jeżeli ja rzucę to chyba każdy rzuci z łatwością bo straszna byłam palaczka. A wiem co mówię. Nie miałam chyba skutków ubocznych albo ich nie zauważyłam , dzisiaj dopiero czuję się jakbym była przeziębiona i szczypie mnie w gardle jakby mnie grypa dopadała. Czy to może być skutek uboczny? Chciałabym niedługo przestać brać desmoxan i nie czekać 25 dni czy uważacie że to dobry pomysł?


Cześć, 
Przede wszystkim gratulacje podjęcia decyzji :Smile: 

Jeżeli chodzi o efekty uboczne, to nie wiem czy to może być od Desmoxanu.
Może po prostu będziesz przeziębiona, ostatnio pogoda nas nie rozpieszcza.
Jeżeli będziesz przeziębiona to nawet lepiej, choroba jest sprzymierzeńcem w rzucaniu palenia :Smile: 

Poza tym samo rzucanie palenia może dawać naprawdę rozmaite efekty uboczne. 

Ja na przykład czwartego dnia po rzuceniu palenia poczułam się strasznie. Miałam ból jakby krzyża, promieniujący do nóg, ale nie taki stały. Nie mam problemów z kręgosłupem, nigdy nie miałam takich dolegliwości.
Pomyślałam, że to może jakiś wirus tak nietypowo zaczyna się. 
Po 2 godzinach jak przyszłam do pracy, zaczęłam się czuć tak fatalnie, że nie mogłam usiedzieć przed kompem. Jak nigdy, wyszłam z pracy do domu. Normalnie to nawet z zapaleniem oskrzeli chodzę do pracy. 
Czułam się naprawdę marnie, szczególnie, że nie mogłam usiedzieć. Poszłam od razu do lekarza, który powiedział, że nie wie co to jest, może wirus a może co innego, że trzeba obserwować. 
Cały dzień przespałam. 
Następnego dnia przeszło mi wszystko jak ręką odjął.


Nie wiem co to było, mam podejrzenie, że może to być związane z rzucaniem palenia. Znam wielu ludzi, którzy zaraz po rzuceniu palenia zaczęli zapadać na różne choroby, tak jakby wszystkie słabe organy zaczynały o sobie dawać znać. 

Co do przerwania brania desmoxanu, to mam mieszane uczucia....ja właśnie brałam go tylko 4 dni...Wspomagałam się potem książką Alena Carra, który krytykuje wszelkie wspomagacze rzucania...
Poza tym chciałam to mieć za sobą, nie chciałam po 25 dniach znów rzucać z kolei desmoxan...

W każdym razie było mi ciężko bardzo, nieraz chciało się palić, ale udało się przetrwać.
Drugi i trzeci tydzień zrobiłam się strasznie agresywna. Prawie rozwiodłam się z mężem.
Kiedy zaczął pić, pohamowałam się. A może po prostu minął ten 'magiczny miesiąc' i uspokoiłam się. Potem wpadłam w depresję co prawda, ale to już nie groziło otoczeniu.

Nie palę 43 dni i dopiero teraz zaczynam czuć się psychicznie lepiej...
Naprawdę to chyba możliwe!
Zaczynam odczuwać szczęście, że tyle czasu udało mi się wytrwać i z tego powodu, że nie palę. 
Dopiero teraz zaczynam widzieć pozytywy niepalenia. Poziom mojej motywacji nie był zbyt wysoki na początku, więc naprawdę dla mnie to sukces.

Zaprzestanie stosowania desmoxanu jest więc jak widać ryzykowne. 
Wszystko może pokomplikować się w ten sposób, że zaczniemy znów palić. 

Jeżeli chcesz również przestać używać desmoxanu już po kilku dniach, to z mojego doświadczenia poradziłabym, byś zachowała wtedy czujność, bo bez wspomagacza,  mogą się zacząć pojawiać destrukcyjne myśli typu 'ale po co ja właściwie rzucam?'. Trzeba zauważać te myśli i być świadomym, że są one istotą mechanizmu nałogu jakim jest palenie. Prowadzą tylko do tego, że szukamy sobie pretekstu do powrotu.

Pozdrawiam 
s

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> najlepsza metoda jak moze byc to ksiazka Alana Carra PROSTA METODA JAK SKUTECZNIE RZUCIC PALENIE nie pale juz od 3 lat i ani przez chwile nie mialalm watpliwosci ze brakuje mi fajki, najgorsze ze kazdy jak rzuca palenie to mysli ze traci cos jakas przyjemnosc a jaka to przyjemnosc wdychac ten smród rownie dobrze mozna zaciagac sie spalinami z rury wydechowej.`Q1


Ja z książką próbowałam i z elektrykiem 6 miesięcy było bez kg przybyło i z powrotem z nałogiem .... Już sama nie wiem co wziąć żeby przestać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś czas temu rzuciłem palenie na 3 lata. Przez 1-szy miesiąc codziennie wieczorem kupowałem paczkę papierosów wypalałem 1-2 papierosy ,a następnie resztę z paczki wyrzucałem. Potem szedłem biegać (uprawiać sport) i tak przez cały miesiąc. Nie paliłem przez 3 lata, po czym wydawało mi się że nic się nie stanie jak sobie jednego zapalę i stało się. Uzmysłowiłem sobie że zawsze byłem palaczemi i będę do końca życia nawet gdy nie będę sięgał po papierosy. 

Metody rzucania są różne, jedni twierdzą że należy rzucić na raz, a ja uważam że sposób rzucania jest uzależniony od każdego człowieka, należy tylko siebie zaobserwować. W tej chwili nie palę już 2 miesiąc (1-szy miesiąc wspomagałem się papierosami elektronicznymi), w chwili obecnej nie sięgam już po nikotynę w ogóle. Uprawiam sport, wykorzystuję sytuacje (np. nie chodzę tam gdzie inni palą), ale jak już wspomniałem skłonność do palenia będzie mi dokuczała do końca życia. Mam nadzieję że wzbogacony o poprzednie doświadczenia, poradzę sobie.

pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 30lat.Pale kilkanascie lat nalogowo.Desmoxan biore drugi tydzien i jeszcze popalam ale pomaga.Jak czytam niektorych bzdety to smiac mi sie chce!Moj brat i kolega rzucili po Desmoxanie.Ja narazie nie.Bylem na pradach, bralem Tabex, Niqiutin, plastry i nic nie uleczy! Jedno lekarstwo jakie mi pomoglo 3lata temu to silna wola.Tylko ze glupi po 3m-ach zapalilem.Propo Desmoxan jest dobry i nie za drogi jak policzyc ile wydaje sie na glupie fajki.Nie jestem nerwowy jak nie zapale.Tylko to przyzwyczajenie i towarzystwo.Zycze powodzenia!Bo na glupie fajki szkoda tych pieniedzy!

----------


## sadurska

> Jakiś czas temu rzuciłem palenie na 3 lata. Przez 1-szy miesiąc codziennie wieczorem kupowałem paczkę papierosów wypalałem 1-2 papierosy ,a następnie resztę z paczki wyrzucałem. Potem szedłem biegać (uprawiać sport) i tak przez cały miesiąc. Nie paliłem przez 3 lata, po czym wydawało mi się że nic się nie stanie jak sobie jednego zapalę i stało się. Uzmysłowiłem sobie że zawsze byłem palaczemi i będę do końca życia nawet gdy nie będę sięgał po papierosy. 
> 
> Metody rzucania są różne, jedni twierdzą że należy rzucić na raz, a ja uważam że sposób rzucania jest uzależniony od każdego człowieka, należy tylko siebie zaobserwować. W tej chwili nie palę już 2 miesiąc (1-szy miesiąc wspomagałem się papierosami elektronicznymi), w chwili obecnej nie sięgam już po nikotynę w ogóle. Uprawiam sport, wykorzystuję sytuacje (np. nie chodzę tam gdzie inni palą), ale jak już wspomniałem skłonność do palenia będzie mi dokuczała do końca życia. Mam nadzieję że wzbogacony o poprzednie doświadczenia, poradzę sobie.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Artur




Moja mama nie pali już 9 lat i mówi, że wciąż są chwile, kiedy by zapaliła, taka myśl przychodzi a zaraz odchodzi. To prawda, że się będzie palaczem zawsze, ale po pewnym czasie ta ochota na zapalenie będzie coraz rzadsza i coraz słabsza, Trzeba tylko przerobić wszystkie sytuacje, które wcześniej kojarzyły się z papierosem bez papierosa,i to wiele razy. Ja byłam na wyjściu z dużą ilością alkoholu już 5--6 raz i na początku był dramat, tak mi się chciało palić, ale ostatnim razem już naprawdę było to w miarę akceptowalne. Dlatego przestałam unikać wychodzenia. Im wcześniej się to przerobi się tym lepiej. Teraz tym bardziej staram się często wychodzić
Trzeba tylko podjąć decyzję na 100%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak to nigdy nie zadziala ! Plastry, tabletki, gumy i wszystkie inne tego typu "sposoby" na rzucenie palenia to tylko zbijanie ogromnej kasy na nieszczesliwych palaczach ! 

Nikotyna to narkotyk. Tak, NARKOTYK. Pierwsze co powinniście zrobic to uswiadomic sobie ten aspekt Waszego problemu. Jestescie uzaleznieni od bardzo silnego narkotyku. 
On Was zabija. Najpierw zabiera Wam pewnosc siebie, pozniej konsekwentnie odbiera Wam radosc z kazdej chwili zycia. Poza tym zabiera Wam pieniadze i przede wszystkim zdrowie ! 

Co daje Wam w zamian ? Pomyslmy... NIC ! 

Te wszystkie moemnty przyjemnosci o ktorych wielu z Was wlasnie pomyslalo (papieros przy kawie, papieros na imprezie, przy piwie, winie. Papieros po pysznym obiedzie, papieros po wysilku fizycznym....). Zastanowcie sie teraz... gdzie widzicie przyjemnosc ? 




Jaka jest roznica pomiedzy Toba, a osoba niepalaca ?
Czemu osoba nie palaca potrafi cieszyc  sie z tej kawy, piwa, imprezy, posilku bez obrzydliwego dymka, ktory zatruwa Twoj organizm ?? 

Dokladnie !


Te i inne pytania powinny byc podstawa do rzucenia palenia. Do zabicia tego co siedzi w Waszych umyslach. Jestes wolnym czlowiekiem ! Nie odbieraj sobie tej wolnosci ! Nie pozwol zeby ktos Toba kierowal !  :Smile: 

Jesli juz podejmujecie decyzje o rzuceniu palenia, to jakim cudem pojawia sie w pozniejszym czasie chcec zapalenia ? Przeciez nie chcecie palic! Tak, to ten maly potworek w Waszych glowach. Wiec za kazdym razem kiedy szepnie Wam cos podobnego do glowy wykrzyczcie mu, ze nie zapalicie, bo bez papierosa jestescie po prostu szczesliwi!

I to moim zdaniem jedyna metoda na rzucenie palenia :Wink: 

Zycze kazdemu z Was powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## sadurska

> Tak to nigdy nie zadziala ! Plastry, tabletki, gumy i wszystkie inne tego typu "sposoby" na rzucenie palenia to tylko zbijanie ogromnej kasy na nieszczesliwych palaczach ! 
> 
> Nikotyna to narkotyk. Tak, NARKOTYK. Pierwsze co powinniście zrobic to uswiadomic sobie ten aspekt Waszego problemu. Jestescie uzaleznieni od bardzo silnego narkotyku. 
> On Was zabija. Najpierw zabiera Wam pewnosc siebie, pozniej konsekwentnie odbiera Wam radosc z kazdej chwili zycia. Poza tym zabiera Wam pieniadze i przede wszystkim zdrowie ! 
> 
> Co daje Wam w zamian ? Pomyslmy... NIC ! 
> 
> Te wszystkie moemnty przyjemnosci o ktorych wielu z Was wlasnie pomyslalo (papieros przy kawie, papieros na imprezie, przy piwie, winie. Papieros po pysznym obiedzie, papieros po wysilku fizycznym....). Zastanowcie sie teraz... gdzie widzicie przyjemnosc ? 
> 
> ...


No dobra, trochę się wcześniej pomądrzyłam, rad dałam, ale dziś mam znów kryzys. 
Mega kryzys. Dziś jest 45 dzień niepalenia. Nie wiem czemu dziś. Nawet nikogo z bliska nie widziałam z fajkiem dziś. 

Rozpoznaję cytat z Alena Carra i diabeł we mnie każe mi mówić: jak to papieros zabiera pewność siebie???
Mi zawsze dodawał, bo miałam co zrobić z rękoma. 
Palenie to wielka przyjemność i wkurza nie ten cały Alen, że mówi, że nie, bo to narkotyk tylko. 

No to co z tego, narkotyk to przecież też jest przyjemność. To, że prowadzi do złego, wcale nie oznacza, że nie jest przyjemnością!
Jeszcze ponad 10 lat temu paliłam trawę okazyjnie i była to dla mnie spora przyjemność. 

Choc ostatnio wydawalo mi się, że już jest lepiej, znów nie widzę sensu w życiu...
Mam mega doła. 

U mnie nagorsze jest to, że zaczęłam palić jak miałam 15 lat. Nie lubię swojego życia sprzed 15 roku życia. Byłam dzieckiem z depresją chyba. Nie pamiętam jakoś szczęśliwych chwil, ciągle byłam czymś przygnębiona, a moje życie wydawało mi się bezbarwne. 
Jakoś tak się złożyło, że w wieku 15 lat poznałam pierwszych przyjaciół z którymi potajemnie paliliśmy papierosy, no i od tamtej pory moje życie nabrało rozpędu i barw. 

Teraz po rzuceniu palenia czuję się jak wtedy przed 15 rokiem życia. Tylko wtedy jeszcze miałam jakąś tam nadzieję na ekscytujące przeżycia, a teraz już jako 31 latka, jakoś nie mam na to perspektyw. 
Tak się czuję dziś, no ale jeszcze nie palę, tylko popadam w alkoholizm. 

Powodzenia wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trzymaj się, dasz rade ! 
zaglądam tutaj co jakiś czas i naprawde dodaje to otuchy jak czyta się jak opisujecie swoje zmagania i wytrwałość w dążeniu,
tez nie pale już miesiąc czasu, za każdym razem jak mam chwile słabości czytam tutaj zmagania innych i mam znowu moc , wiadomo nie zawsze jest lekko , ale damy radę !!

----------


## Remka

Paliłam 6 lat bez opamiętania, papieros był dla mnie najważniejsza czynnością w ciagu dnia, jeśli akurat nie mogłam zapalić dostawałem szału. Postanowiłam zaryzykować i kupiłam ten desmoxan, od 5 dnia tak jak jest w ulotce nie wzięłam fajki do ust. Dlaczego? Bo poprostu nie czułam głodu nikotyny, jasne ze mnie korcilo żeby zapalić ale to przez ten głupi nawyk pLemia a nie uzależnienie. Dlatego nawet w ulotce jest napisane ze desmoxan jest dla ludzi z mocnym postanowieniem rzucenia palenia. Nikt pączków nie obiecywał, cudów tez się nie spodziewajcie, trzeba minimum zawarcia a resztę załatwia te tabletki. I mowię to jako osoba totalnie pozbawiona silnej woli. Pozdrawiam i życzę wam powodzenia :Smile:

----------


## Kala . Sceptyczna:)

Witam. Chciałabym się podzielić moimi przeżyciami z  Desmoxanem . Jak pisałam wcześniej, że to czary to teraz uważam że to tylko silna wola. Desmoxan pomógł mi w rzucaniu ale jeszcze długa droga... Ostatnio desmoxan 5 tabletek wzięłam w sobotę ale w niedzielę już jedną tabletke w pon. jedną tabletkę i powiem Wam że po południu nagle zrobiło mi się tak niedobrze że szok. Ból brzucha , głowy wymioty (nigdy takich objawów na codzień  nie mam ), na początku myślałam że to jelitówka jakaś ale skąd ??? Nigdy tego nie łapałam a może przez rzucenie osłabił mi się  układ odpornościowy ?Za cholerkę nie potrafię na to odpowiedzieć. Więc po wszystkich toaletowych przejściach od 2 dni nie biorę desmoxanu bo w sumie i tak go wydaliłam w całości i zaczęłam chyba odczuwać skutki uboczne rzucania palenia albo desmoxanu. Dzisiaj od rana siedzę w pracy i jestem po prostu nieczynna, oczy mi się zamykają same boli mnie głowa czuję straszną męczliwość. Na dodatek boli mnie mostek i w ogóle czuje się obrzydliwie!!!! Dobrze że sobie mogę leżeć na kanapie w pracy i odpoczywać. PO 2 dniach nie brania desmoxanu odczuwam głodek mały nikotynowy ale nie zapalę. Tyle już się wymęczyłam że jakbym zapaliła sama bym sobie dała w twarz i to nie raz!!!!NIE WIEM JAK DŁUGO BĘDĘ SIĘ CZUŁĄ TAK OBRZYDLIWIE MOŻE KTOŚ WIE?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No dobra, trochę się wcześniej pomądrzyłam, rad dałam, ale dziś mam znów kryzys. 
> Mega kryzys. Dziś jest 45 dzień niepalenia. Nie wiem czemu dziś. Nawet nikogo z bliska nie widziałam z fajkiem dziś. 
> 
> Rozpoznaję cytat z Alena Carra i diabeł we mnie każe mi mówić: jak to papieros zabiera pewność siebie???
> Mi zawsze dodawał, bo miałam co zrobić z rękoma. 
> Palenie to wielka przyjemność i wkurza nie ten cały Alen, że mówi, że nie, bo to narkotyk tylko. 
> 
> No to co z tego, narkotyk to przecież też jest przyjemność. To, że prowadzi do złego, wcale nie oznacza, że nie jest przyjemnością!
> Jeszcze ponad 10 lat temu paliłam trawę okazyjnie i była to dla mnie spora przyjemność. 
> ...


Hejka

Ty się lecz na deprechę lepiej ci powiem . Ja dopiero nie palę 7 dni i mimo że mam rozwalony cały system organizmu przez to to chyba czuję się lepiej :Smile:  A alkoholiczką to ja już jestem sporo czasu ale taką małą  :Smile:  Z dwojga złego zrezygnowałam z palenia  bo z picia jeszcze zdążę  :Smile:    I weź w ogóle się ogarnij dziewczyno bo młoda jesteś i nie wiesz jakie ludzie maja popier.... problemy. Więc głowa do góry i ciesz się tym co masz i co zrobiłaś już dla siebie. Ja jak sobie przypomnę jak moje przyjaciółki namawiały mnie do palenia to teraz jak się cofam w przeszłość każda dostałaby liścia hehehe. Masz  31 lat  i jeszcze tyle możesz zrobić bez tych śmierdzących fajek. Ja mam 39 i tyle zmarnowałam kopcąc te smrody!! FUJ!!! Weź się laska za siebie i bez żadnych depresji   noooo  błagam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak nie masz silnej woli to nie rzucisz ale DESMOXAN pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie ponownie :Smile: 
Pojawiam sié ponownie, aby napisac jak u mnie wyglaąda dalsza droga z Desmoxanem. Dziś mam 11 dzień kuracji, id 2 dni wogóle nie pale, do 9 dnia kuracji paliłam po jednym lub poł papierosa dziennie. Nie ukrywam, że jest cięzko i ćwiczę swoją silną wolę jak jeszcze nigdy w życiu, ale wiem też że bez pomocy Desmoxanu nie udało by mi się.
Powodzenia wszytskim :Smile: 
Damy radę :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłem ponad 20 lat rzuciłem palenie z dnia na dzień przy pomocy tabletek champix kuracja wydaje sie droga ale skuteczna już nie pale 2 lata i narazie nie zamierzam.

----------


## Sadurska

> trzymaj się, dasz rade ! 
> zaglądam tutaj co jakiś czas i naprawde dodaje to otuchy jak czyta się jak opisujecie swoje zmagania i wytrwałość w dążeniu,
> tez nie pale już miesiąc czasu, za każdym razem jak mam chwile słabości czytam tutaj zmagania innych i mam znowu moc , wiadomo nie zawsze jest lekko , ale damy radę !!


Dzięki za słowa otuchy :Smile: 
Udało się jakoś - 47 dni. Byłam z koleżanką wczoraj na piwie i też nie zapaliłam. Chociaż pierwszy raz wpadło mi do głowy "ale ona ładnie pali". Ale powiem, że naprawdę dużo lepiej zaczynam znosić te wyjścia. 
Potem pokłóciłam się z mężem, który akurat zaczął palić (on  w tym roku rzucał jakieś 80 razy), wczoraj "przeze mnie" znów zaczął. Wściekłam się i chciałam zapalić, jeszcze jemu na złość. Wzięłam papierosa do ust, trzymałam zapalniczkę, ale nie zapaliłam!
Nie wiem jakaś blokada mi się w głowie zrobiła, że to będzie koniec. 
A tak mam choć jedną wartościową bezsprzecznie rzecz w życiu - rzucenie palenia. 
POWODZENIA

----------


## Sadurska

> Hejka
> 
> Ty się lecz na deprechę lepiej ci powiem . Ja dopiero nie palę 7 dni i mimo że mam rozwalony cały system organizmu przez to to chyba czuję się lepiej A alkoholiczką to ja już jestem sporo czasu ale taką małą  Z dwojga złego zrezygnowałam z palenia  bo z picia jeszcze zdążę    I weź w ogóle się ogarnij dziewczyno bo młoda jesteś i nie wiesz jakie ludzie maja popier.... problemy. Więc głowa do góry i ciesz się tym co masz i co zrobiłaś już dla siebie. Ja jak sobie przypomnę jak moje przyjaciółki namawiały mnie do palenia to teraz jak się cofam w przeszłość każda dostałaby liścia hehehe. Masz  31 lat  i jeszcze tyle możesz zrobić bez tych śmierdzących fajek. Ja mam 39 i tyle zmarnowałam kopcąc te smrody!! FUJ!!! Weź się laska za siebie i bez żadnych depresji   noooo  błagam


Nie wiem, może zacznę się leczyć na depresję, kto wie. Co prawda pierwsze 7 dni to ja wcale nie czułam się tak źle. Najgorzej jak dla mnie, to był właśnie 2, 3 tydzień, agresja, potem depresja, po 3 tygodniu. 

Staram się wziąć za siebie, ale dopiero w lutym będę miała na to czas, teraz cały styczeń zawalony terminami. 
Moja depresja może być z 3 powodów:
1-rzucenie palenia albo 2- ostatnio nagromadziło mi się dużo problemów łącznie z mężem albo 3- zawsze miałam depresję, ale była ona maskowana paleniem, w momencie większego doła po prostu paliłam. 

No nic, ja i tak planuję nie palić choćby się waliło i paliło do końca lutego -będą to 3 miesiące. 
Mam nadzieję, że po tym czasie moja siła wzrośnie jeszcze bardziej i nie będę chciała już palić. Jeżeli będę, to mój plan jest jednak zainwestować w sesję Alena Carra na żywo, bo choć książkę przeczytałam -  jest w niej jak dla mnie kilka słabych punktów, może ktoś mi je przetłumaczy. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No dobra, trochę się wcześniej pomądrzyłam, rad dałam, ale dziś mam znów kryzys. 
> Mega kryzys. Dziś jest 45 dzień niepalenia. Nie wiem czemu dziś. Nawet nikogo z bliska nie widziałam z fajkiem dziś. 
> 
> Rozpoznaję cytat z Alena Carra i diabeł we mnie każe mi mówić: jak to papieros zabiera pewność siebie???
> Mi zawsze dodawał, bo miałam co zrobić z rękoma. 
> Palenie to wielka przyjemność i wkurza nie ten cały Alen, że mówi, że nie, bo to narkotyk tylko. 
> 
> No to co z tego, narkotyk to przecież też jest przyjemność. To, że prowadzi do złego, wcale nie oznacza, że nie jest przyjemnością!
> Jeszcze ponad 10 lat temu paliłam trawę okazyjnie i była to dla mnie spora przyjemność. 
> ...


Tak, moj post opiera sie glownie na wiedzy jaka zaczerpnelam z ksiazki Allen'a. I to nie diabel, to nikotyna kaze Ci to mowic ! 

Czy na prawde uwazasz ze papieros daje Ci pewnosc siebie ?Dlaczego tysiace ludzi na wokol Ciebie potrafi zajac swoje rece czyms pozytecznym, albo nie ma z tym problemu a Ty musisz trzymac w nich tego smierdzacego peta ? Dlaczego tak zle czujesz sie bez papierosa, podczas gdy niepalacy ciesza sie wlasnie kazda spedzona chwila bez wydawania kasy na swinstwo ktore niszczy Twoje cialo ?

Moze to dlatego ze zbieg okolicznosci w postaci poznania nowych znajomych spowodowal ze uwierzylas ze to papieros odmienil Twoje zycie ? Ja mialam 13 lat gdy zaczelam palic. Gimnazjum, nowi znajomi. Zaczelo sie od chodzenia na fajki. Idealnie ! Papieros odmienil moje zycie ! I rzeczywiscie... tylko nie tak jak mi sietedy wydawalo. .Gdy spojrzalam na swoje zycie kilka lat pozniej, na wiekszosc moich kolezanek ktore nie daly sie wciagnac w to bagno, na nowych niepalacych znajomych nie potrafiacych zrozumiec dlaczego tak sie truje. Gdy po raz kolejny stalam samotnie na dworze, marznac i zaciagajac sie tym syfem zrozumialam wreszcie co dal mi papieros. A raxzej co mi zabral. Zabral mi kontrole nad wlasnym zyciem. A przede wszystkim szacunek do samej siebie..

Nie wiem czy uda mi sie przekazac Ci to co bym chciala. Ale  spojrz na to z tej strony. Prz3mysl to raz jeszcze prosze...

Papieros nie daje Ci przyjemnoscie. To zludzenie ! Ja baedzo dobrze pamietam jak smakowaly moje pierwsze papierosy. Jakie byly obrzydliwe i jak obrzydliwie sie po nich czulam. Az w koncu nauczylam sie palic i moj organizm przyzwyczail sie do tego. Jesli czytalas Allena to na pewno pamietasz porownanie z palacza z heroinista. I na prawde uwazasz ze bijanie sobie igly w zyle to przyjemnosc ? To narkotyk. Tak jak nikotyna. Juz po kilku dniach papieros smakuje obrzydliwie a to dlatego ze nasz zmysly smaku i zapachu wracaja do normy i prawidlowo odpowiadaja na trucizne... 


I poza tymi wszystkimi faktami dotyczacymi nalogu... Zupelnie Cie nie znam. Ale kazdy z nas ma swoja wartosc i powinien ja znac. KAZDY POWINIEN ISC PRZEZ ZYCIE Z POSNIESIONA GLOWA ! Bez zadnych pomocnikow, tym bardziej takich, ktore nas wyniszczaja. Trzeba wierzyc w siebie i w swoje mozliwosci. Bo wtedy wszystko wydaje sie latwiejsze  :Smile:  I to jedyny lek na cale zlo  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A nawiazujac do heroiny czy marihuany ( oczywiscie nie polecam !) Ale po tych narkotykach przynajmniej mozesz sie wylaczyc z codziennosci, oderwac od problemow. Jaka wielka przyjemnosci daje  Ci fajek ? Ja uwielbiam czekolade, potrafie zjesc jej niewyobrazalne ilosci  :Smile:  ale jak sprobowalam kiedys wypalic kilka fajkow to naraz to wyladowalam w toalecie. Juz nie mowiac o tym, ze wlasnie jestem na diecie i nie jedzenie czekolady nie wywoluje u mnie takich objawow jak u Ciebie, a i jak ja zjem za miesiac to bedzie samkowala tak samo jak wczesniej, q nie gorzej. 

Powtarzaj sobie kazdego dnia: Nie pale ! I to jest fantastyczna wiadomosc ! Podjelam taka dezycje i zrezygnowalam z tego swinstwa. Teraz mam wiecej czasu, energi i pieniedzy zeby korzystac ze wszystkich PRAWDZIWIE WIELKICH  przyjemnosci w zyciu !

Trzymam kciuki !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ok.3 lat temu nakupilem nikiquinu za 700 pln, i tyle tylko, ze odliczylem sobie to od podatku. jak palilem /pale p[onad 50 lat/ tak pale nadal tyle ze nie kupuje papierosow, wole napelniac sobie gilzy. wychodzi to o wiele taniej

----------


## Sadurska

> Tak, moj post opiera sie glownie na wiedzy jaka zaczerpnelam z ksiazki Allen'a. I to nie diabel, to nikotyna kaze Ci to mowic ! 
> 
> Czy na prawde uwazasz ze papieros daje Ci pewnosc siebie ?Dlaczego tysiace ludzi na wokol Ciebie potrafi zajac swoje rece czyms pozytecznym, albo nie ma z tym problemu a Ty musisz trzymac w nich tego smierdzacego peta ? Dlaczego tak zle czujesz sie bez papierosa, podczas gdy niepalacy ciesza sie wlasnie kazda spedzona chwila bez wydawania kasy na swinstwo ktore niszczy Twoje cialo ?
> 
> Moze to dlatego ze zbieg okolicznosci w postaci poznania nowych znajomych spowodowal ze uwierzylas ze to papieros odmienil Twoje zycie ? Ja mialam 13 lat gdy zaczelam palic. Gimnazjum, nowi znajomi. Zaczelo sie od chodzenia na fajki. Idealnie ! Papieros odmienil moje zycie ! I rzeczywiscie... tylko nie tak jak mi sietedy wydawalo. .Gdy spojrzalam na swoje zycie kilka lat pozniej, na wiekszosc moich kolezanek ktore nie daly sie wciagnac w to bagno, na nowych niepalacych znajomych nie potrafiacych zrozumiec dlaczego tak sie truje. Gdy po raz kolejny stalam samotnie na dworze, marznac i zaciagajac sie tym syfem zrozumialam wreszcie co dal mi papieros. A raxzej co mi zabral. Zabral mi kontrole nad wlasnym zyciem. A przede wszystkim szacunek do samej siebie..
> 
> Nie wiem czy uda mi sie przekazac Ci to co bym chciala. Ale  spojrz na to z tej strony. Prz3mysl to raz jeszcze prosze...
> 
> Papieros nie daje Ci przyjemnoscie. To zludzenie ! Ja baedzo dobrze pamietam jak smakowaly moje pierwsze papierosy. Jakie byly obrzydliwe i jak obrzydliwie sie po nich czulam. Az w koncu nauczylam sie palic i moj organizm przyzwyczail sie do tego. Jesli czytalas Allena to na pewno pamietasz porownanie z palacza z heroinista. I na prawde uwazasz ze bijanie sobie igly w zyle to przyjemnosc ? To narkotyk. Tak jak nikotyna. Juz po kilku dniach papieros smakuje obrzydliwie a to dlatego ze nasz zmysly smaku i zapachu wracaja do normy i prawidlowo odpowiadaja na trucizne... 
> ...



Dzięki za odpowiedź i słowa otuchy. Od razu zaznaczam, że to co napiszę, to będzie nie dlatego, że chcę się kłócić, czy że uważam że palenie jest dobre, bo każdy z nas tak nie uważa. Chcę tylko napisać o moich myślach. Naprawdę wolałabym tak nie myśleć




> Czy na prawde uwazasz ze papieros daje Ci pewnosc siebie ?Dlaczego tysiace ludzi na wokol Ciebie potrafi zajac swoje rece czyms pozytecznym, albo nie ma z tym problemu a Ty musisz trzymac w nich tego smierdzacego peta ?


Tak, od razu czułam się pewniej trzymając papierosa w ręku, czy też robiąc sobie przerwy na papierosa. Dlaczego tak się czułam, nie wiem, ale faktem jest jak się czułam, jakkolwiek subiektywne byłoby to odczucie - czułam się lepiej. 
Wokoło zawsze znajdę tysiące ludzi, którzy niczym się nie przejmują oraz tysiące innych, którzy przejmują się jeszcze bardziej, tak więc nie są oni żadnym odniesieniem dla mnie i nie pomaga mi że tysiące innych ludzi coś tam... skoro ja nie.


Moje pierwsze papierosy nie smakowały może wyśmienicie, lecz do tej pory pamiętam frajdę i zawrót głowy po pierwszym. 

Poza tym, nigdy nie stałam sama na dworzu marznąc, zawsze raczej miałam jakieś towarzystwo :Smile:  Teraz też zresztą niepaląc wychodzę z palącą koleżanką na mróz, żeby nie siedzieć wciąż w tym samym miejscu, tak więc dla mnie to nie jest argument przeciw. 

Nie zauważyłam poprawy smaku ani węchu, zawsze miałam dobry. Tak naprawdę to węch jest osobniczą właściwością. Pracuję trochę w tej dziedzinie i wiem, że ludzie między sobą bardzo się różnią i jak ktoś ma genetycznie zmysł węchu lepszy, to nawet jak osoba ta będzie paliła, to i tak będzie miała lepszy węch od niepalącej osoby. 
Poza tym u licha nie jestem jakimś psem łowczym, żeby był mi potrzebny jeszcze lepszy węch...
Pozdrawiam 
48 dzień niepalenia

----------


## Sadurska

> A nawiazujac do heroiny czy marihuany ( oczywiscie nie polecam !) Ale po tych narkotykach przynajmniej mozesz sie wylaczyc z codziennosci, oderwac od problemow. Jaka wielka przyjemnosci daje  Ci fajek ? Ja uwielbiam czekolade, potrafie zjesc jej niewyobrazalne ilosci  ale jak sprobowalam kiedys wypalic kilka fajkow to naraz to wyladowalam w toalecie. Juz nie mowiac o tym, ze wlasnie jestem na diecie i nie jedzenie czekolady nie wywoluje u mnie takich objawow jak u Ciebie, a i jak ja zjem za miesiac to bedzie samkowala tak samo jak wczesniej, q nie gorzej. 
> 
> Powtarzaj sobie kazdego dnia: Nie pale ! I to jest fantastyczna wiadomosc ! Podjelam taka dezycje i zrezygnowalam z tego swinstwa. Teraz mam wiecej czasu, energi i pieniedzy zeby korzystac ze wszystkich PRAWDZIWIE WIELKICH  przyjemnosci w zyciu !
> 
> Trzymam kciuki !


Heh może jestem bardziej doświadczonym palaczem ale nie raz wypalałam pod rząd 12 papierosów, dosłownie, bez żadnych 5 minutowych przerw i czułam się dobrze, kwestia przyzwyczajenia. 

Co do czekolady, to kiedyś zjadałam jej wielkie ilości, rzuciłam ją i nie jadłam jakieś 13 lat- zero. 
Teraz zmienił mi się smak chyba z wiekiem i połowy bym nie zjadła. 
Papieros dawał mi właśnie to, że mogłam się odłączyć od codzienności i przecież naukowo udowodnione jest że zapalenie papierosa powoduje uwolnienie dopaminy, tak samo jak czekolada endorfiny. 

Chodzi mi o to, że nie można się oszukiwać i mówić, że palenie nie było przyjemne  - bo BYŁO. Z jakiegoś powodu kontynuowaliśmy palenie. Uważam, że takie ukrywanie przed sobą, że palenie sprawiało przyjemność spowodowało, ze kiedyś mimo że rzuciłam palenie, wróciłam do niego. Po prostu nie mogłam się dłużej okłamywać. 

Jeżeli chodzi o nikotynę - to na pewno nie chodzi o nią. Przecież nie palę już 48 dni, więc okres uwolnienia się od niej jest znacznie krótszy, a wciąż czuję ssanie i chęć zapalenia. 


To musi być coś więcej.  

Powodzenia

No i poza tym mam raz na tydzień koszmar że zapaliłam  :Smile: 
Dziś trzymam się dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W porzadku : ) Tylko sama juz nie wiem jak do ciebie dotrzec ! ; ) 

Palilam 7 lat, i to najgorsze co mnie do tej pory spotkalo !

Musisz koniecznie zmienic nastawienie. Ta cala przyjemnosc rujnuje Ci zdrowie. I to tez jest naukowo udowodnione, prawda ?  :Smile:   Zadowolenie mozesz uzyskac na wiele sposobów.  Bo to jest chyba Twoj problem. Nie wierzysz w siebie. Pisalas ze zamierzasz zbierac na sesje w klinice Allena. Wedlug mnie powinnas zafundpwac sobie sejsje u jakiego swietnego psychoterapeuty, ktory nauczy Cie kochac siebie bez wzgledu na wszystko  :Smile:  Ktorynotworzy Ci oczy  :Smile:  Moze wtedy zrozumiesz ze nie warto tracic zycie na tego typu "przyjemnosc".

Moze powinnas tez znalezc sobie nowy cel w zyciu, nowa pasje. Cos co zajmie Twoj czas i bedzie dawalo Ci satysfakcje. Przez co przestaniesz obsesyjnie myslec o papierosach...

Pozdrawiam !  :Smile:

----------


## Sadurska

> W porzadku : ) Tylko sama juz nie wiem jak do ciebie dotrzec ! ; ) 
> 
> Palilam 7 lat, i to najgorsze co mnie do tej pory spotkalo !
> 
> Musisz koniecznie zmienic nastawienie. Ta cala przyjemnosc rujnuje Ci zdrowie. I to tez jest naukowo udowodnione, prawda ?   Zadowolenie mozesz uzyskac na wiele sposobów.  Bo to jest chyba Twoj problem. Nie wierzysz w siebie. Pisalas ze zamierzasz zbierac na sesje w klinice Allena. Wedlug mnie powinnas zafundpwac sobie sejsje u jakiego swietnego psychoterapeuty, ktory nauczy Cie kochac siebie bez wzgledu na wszystko  Ktorynotworzy Ci oczy  Moze wtedy zrozumiesz ze nie warto tracic zycie na tego typu "przyjemnosc".
> 
> Moze powinnas tez znalezc sobie nowy cel w zyciu, nowa pasje. Cos co zajmie Twoj czas i bedzie dawalo Ci satysfakcje. Przez co przestaniesz obsesyjnie myslec o papierosach...
> 
> Pozdrawiam !


Co prawda to prawda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja uzywalem konkurencyjnego srodka z cytyzyna takze. I powiem ze ciezko  bylo przez pierwsze 2 miesiace (stany lekowe, kolatania serca, ze dwa razy to myslalem ze sie udusze) lecz kazde z tych objawow sprawialo ze bylem silniejszy i bardziej zdeterminowany. Kolejnym atutem bylo to ze niemialem za duzego kontaktu z palaczami. Na dzien dzisiejszy nie pale 5 miesiecy, chce mi sie czasami zapalic lecz bez jakiegos cisnienia, stany lekowe minely kolatania serca takze.Jestem pod wielkim wrazeniem jak szybko zwiekszyla mi sie wydolnosc oddechowo krązeniowa podczas duzego wysilku. Jak dla mnie najlepszy sposob na rzucenie palenia. jednak 90% siedzi w glowie. I wiem ze jak zapale teraz chocby 1 papierosa to wroce do nalogu.


nie paliłam po tabexsie pół roku . Coś mi strzeliło do głowy ,że zapale tylko jednego! Niestety na jednym się nie skończyło. Zyczę powodzenia i jeszcze raz - nie kuś sie nawet na 1 machniecie!

----------


## Sadurska

> W porzadku : ) Tylko sama juz nie wiem jak do ciebie dotrzec ! ; ) 
> 
> Palilam 7 lat, i to najgorsze co mnie do tej pory spotkalo !
> 
> Musisz koniecznie zmienic nastawienie. Ta cala przyjemnosc rujnuje Ci zdrowie. I to tez jest naukowo udowodnione, prawda ? Zadowolenie mozesz uzyskac na wiele sposobów.  Bo to jest chyba Twoj problem. Nie wierzysz w siebie. Pisalas ze zamierzasz zbierac na sesje w klinice Allena. Wedlug mnie powinnas zafundpwac sobie sejsje u jakiego swietnego psychoterapeuty, ktory nauczy Cie kochac siebie bez wzgledu na wszystko  Ktorynotworzy Ci oczy  Moze wtedy zrozumiesz ze nie warto tracic zycie na tego typu "przyjemnosc".
> 
> Moze powinnas tez znalezc sobie nowy cel w zyciu, nowa pasje. Cos co zajmie Twoj czas i bedzie dawalo Ci satysfakcje. Przez co przestaniesz obsesyjnie myslec o papierosach...
> 
> Pozdrawiam !



Tak, też myślę, że muszę się przejść do psychoterapeuty, bo to coś więcej niż palenie. 
Tylko ciekawe czemu akurat ta depresja, frustracja zaczęła mi się dopiero kiedy po 15 latach postanowiłam rzucić palenie...Nie powiem, że jestem najzdrowszym psychicznie człowiekiem, miewałam stany depresyjne, również jak paliłam, ale nigdy nie przeżywałam tego co po rzuceniu palenia. Nie palę 49 dni i jest coraz gorzej ze mną. 
Właśnie chodzi o to, że czuję jakby już nic w życiu nie miało przynieść mi przyjemności i ogólną niechęć do czegokolwiek. Mam sporo pasji i rzeczy, które lubię robić, jak również pomysłów na nowe, jednak jak rzuciłam, na nic już nie mam ochoty.

Zrobiłam się nerwowym, agresywnym i sfrustrowanym człowiekiem, jakbym tego gówna miała po szyję. Rozwala się moje małżeństwo przeze mnie, czemu wcale się nie dziwię. 
Nie powiem, że zawsze wszystko było idealnie, ale nigdy nie tak!

Ale ja nie będę palić. Niech zostanę bez męża, rodziny, nikogo. Trudno, stanę się złym człowiekiem, ale nie zacznę palić.

Jestem ciężkim przypadkiem
Na pewno przydałby mi się psychoterapeuta, jednak trochę jestem i do nich zniechęcona, ponieważ straciłam zaufanie w ich umiejętności. 

A ja jestem człowiekiem nie podatnym na sugestię. 

No ale tak czy tak nie palę. 
Poza objawami depresyjno - agresywnymi nie mam już innych  :Smile: 
Powodzenia wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Działa. Palilem 25 lat i nie pale. Próbowałem wszystkiego!!!!! Gumek elektr. Fajek . Plasterków . I nic po 2 godz palc sie chce. A tu po 2 tyg nie paliłem . Mam nadzieje ze nie zacznę . Jeżeli ma ktoś jakieś pytania to proszę pisać . Jak to zrobić ? Proste trzeba dalej palić i brać tabletki . !!! A jak to zrobić ? To pisać do mnie to napisze . Pozdrawiam palaczy nałogowych . Mój mail  mkone1@o2.pl . Z  dopiskiem  nie pale .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dajmy się omamić, Tabex i Desmoksan to to samo, te same składniki, ilość tabletek, ino Desmoksan ma lepsza reklamę i jest 10 zł droższy....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja długo zbierałam się do rzucenia i nawet udało mi się rozstać z nałogiem na kilka tygodni ale potem znowu powróciłam do palenia.Teraz nie palę 1,5 miesiąca.Za pierwszym i drugiem razem wspomagaczem był Desmoxan.Za drugim razem podeszłam do tego bardzo poważnie i przestrzegałam wszelkich zasad z ulotki.Udało się.Przytyłam 1,5 kg.

----------


## doktorka

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...


NIE PALE od czasu tej wypowiedzi, sukces + 8 kg do przodu, zdecydowanie nie chce już wracać do tego nałogu. Moja ocena Desmoxanu 5/5.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nalogowiec 15 lat palenia kilka prob rzucania i nic...dopiero jak kupilem desmoxan zaczelo sie.: (oczywiscie nie wierzylem)
 1 dzien bralem tabletki zgodnie z zaleceniami i palilem kiedy mialem ochote ok 12szt normalnie palilem 25 dalo mi to do myslenia ze cos w tym musi byc,moja zona rowniez palaca nie wierzyla w to.
 2 dzien tabletki dalej zgodnie z zaleceniami ale papieroskow juz tylko 6szt nadal bylem w szoku
 3 dzien papieroskow juz tylko 3szt mysle o paleniu ale mnie nie ciagnie to jest najwazniejsze
 4 dzien 1papierosek w przeciagu calego dnia dajecie wiare???
 5 dzien 1papierosek ktorego mi sie nawet nie chcialo zrobilem to tylko odruchowo siedzac przey kawce
 6,7,8,9 dzien 0papieroskow!!! niewiarygodne jest to ze przy 1 piwku potrafilem zapalic 5 papierosow a teraz pijac 5 piw nie zapale nawet jdnego. Desmoxan- cos w tym jest obym wytrwal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

palę już 45 lat.Próbowałem już itego gówna jakim jest Tabeks bo po nim paliłem jeszcze więcej,elektroników,i innych świństw po których wątroba szaleje.Jeśli nie poradzicie sobie z własną psychiką to lepiej palcie dalej tylko starajcie się ograniczać.

----------


## momo

> szkoda kasy lepiej kupić landrynki


trola wszędzie poznac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oj kolego zeby skutecznie reklamowac trzeeba sie bardziej postarac. Przeciez od razu widac ze to spam w najczystszej postaci.


witaj Tabex naprawde dziala  :Wink:  juz dwa razy konczylem z paleniem za jego pomoca  :Wink:  co prawda po kilku latach zaczynalem zmowu wszystko przez tylko jednego przy piwku . ale faktem jest ze te tabletki dzialaja a przynajmniej na mnie i jednego mojego znajomego. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój teść palił ok. 3 paczek dziennie (ok. 900zł. miesięcznie = rata dość dużego kredytu mieszkaniowego) i obecnie jest w trakcie kuracji (21dzień). 
Czuje się bardzo dobrze i nie ma chęci na papierosa.  Oczywiście są momenty (szczególnie rano przy kawie), że ma odruch sięgania po paczkę, ale po za tym jest ok. 
Nie jestem lekarzem, ale chyba jesteśmy uzależnieni od nikotyny i odzwyczajanie się środkami zawierającymi nikotynę to zły pomysł. Desmoxan zawiera cytozynę, która zastępuje nikotynę więc od momentu przyjmowania specyfiku nie możemy palić (może tylko na początku sukcesywnie zmniejszając - po 5 dniu 0). Musimy jak najszybciej pozbyć się nikotyny z organizmu, która nas trzyma przy nałogu. Spróbujmy zmienić swoje złe nawyki - zamiast siedzieć przed telewizorem idź na spacer (basen, sauna), pomyśl o swoim zdrowiu, o swojej rodzinie, o śmierci, która może cię spotkać, pieniądzach jakie tracisz przez nałóg. Jak trzeba idź do psychologa. 

Jeżeli sami nie zmienimy swojego myślenia, to żaden środek nam nie pomoże. Powodzenia. 
p.s. sorki za chaotyczny post.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...


Żeby rzucić, trzeba chcieć. Rzucałem kilka razy, bez desmoxanu i innych wspomagaczy ale za czwartym razem rzuciłem. Nie palę od 17 lat. Ale musiałem chcieć rzucić a 'chcieć to móc"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak coś wiecie to pomóżcie! 3 lata co dzien myśle zeby przestać. miałem gumy ,plastry, tabex, elektronicznego i biorezonans, książkę też czytałem dwa razy! i nadal pale koło paczki dziennie, jak tylko nie mam pod ręką zaczynam głupieć psychika mi siada i nic sie nie liczy tylko to zeby zapalic. pomóżcie bo nie wiem co juz robic


Probowalem tez roznych metod z plastrami i hipnoza wlacznie, ale nic nie dzialalo.Jezeli ci sie uda podziel sie tym w jaki sposob to zrobiles.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany 12122

Witam, 

Przed zakupem odwiedzilem te i inne fora, nic ciekewego nie znalazlem.
Kupilem, przestalem palic 4 dnia, przestalem brac 2 listki przed koncem opakowania.

Ostaniego papierosa zapalilem 6 grudnia, od tamtej pory nic i co najwazniejsze pozbylem sie papierosow z glowy.

Na mnie podzialalo...

Powodzenia

----------


## Sadurska

Jakby co, to nie palę już 53 dni. Ale desmoxan brałam tylko 3 dni. Nadal chce mi się palić...
Najbardziej mnie demotywują ludzie, którzy po wielu latach wracają do nałogu...
Czyli widać ciężko im było żyć bez palenia. 
Wokoło mnie rak się szerzy, więc się jeszcze bardziej umacniam w niepaleniu. 
Nie ważyłam się jeszcze, ale mam to gdzieś czy przytyje kilka kilo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ps. Czy może mi ktoś z byłych palaczy napisać - po jakim czasie przechodzi ta największa chęć sięgnięcia po papierosa (kiedy przestanę się tak spinać)? Proszę o odpowiedz.[/QUOTE]

To nie jest już głód nikotynowy tylko nawyk. Zastanów się jakie miałaś korzyści z palenia - np. uczucie zrelaksowania się, skojarzenie z pozytywną relacją, chwilą spokoju itp. Jak już sobie to przeanalizujesz i będziesz wiedziała, po co paliłaś, to znajdź sposób na zastąpienie innym, ale pozytywnym nawykiem, żeby dostarczyć sobie tych samych lub podobnych pozytywnych emocji. Czyli - nie musisz sięgać po papierosa, żeby zrobić sobie przerwę w pracy. Może zamiast tego parz sobie jakąś pyszną herbatkę. Albo znajdź inny dobry pomysł na krótką przerwę w pracy i "zajęcie rąk". Może wykonaj telefon do kogoś? zjedz jabłko lub inny owoc, rozmasuj sobie stopy - zrób po prostu coś dla siebie  :Smile:  Może np. Popatrz 5 minut w okno, dając myślom swobodnie popływać (jak to przy paleniu). Brakuje Ci nie tak papierosów, jak korzyści z palenia  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja napisze tak )
> Skusiłem się na biorezonans magnetyczny, 15 minut frajdy 100 zł w portfelu mniej..... efekt, już pisze. Na kuracji 15 minutowej byłem około 18.30. Przez 12 godzin tylko woda niegazowana 3 litry.
> Rano wstałem, kawa i no właśnie, popielniczka i paczka fajek leżała na biurku, ale o dziwo nie skusiłem się, nie czułem potrzeby zapalenia. Cała sztuczka polega, na blokowaniu receptorów odpowiedzialnych za głod nikotynowy, własnie poprzez rezonans. Nie pale juz 4 lata. Polecam.


Zgadzam się z Tobą , ponieważ i ja nie palę od 08 marca 2000 roku. Szczerze mówiąc, nie wierzyłam w sukces- ale postanowiłam dać sobie szansę .Podejmowane wcześniej przeróżne próby,nie pomogły mi i prawdopodobnie to było przyczyną sceptycznego podejścia do zabiegu.Mam nadzieję,że już nigdy nie sięgnę po to paskudztwo.Muszę dodać, że dzięki tej metodzie udało się rzucić palenie kilku bliskim mi osobom i co najważniejsze !!! tylko 2(słownie dwa ) razy   miałam ogromną ochotę na dymek ###,ale nie uległam ( pomoc bliskich ).Życzę wszystkim Palaczom porzucenia nałogu, a abstynentom nikotynowym zdrowia i wytrwania w postanowieniu.Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem miesiąc po "kuracji" Desmoxanem , i jak na razie (mam nadzieje że na stale) nie palę .
Nie wyobrażam sobie rzucenia palenia bez Desmoxanu ....
Przyjmowanie tabletek jak i efekt wyglądał tak
1 dzień - 2 papierosy
2 dzień - 2 (buszki) po prostu nie mogłem już więcej
3 dzień - 0 papierosów
I tak długo nic  :Smile:  przyznam się miałem w głowie fajki , ale jest to do zwalczenia
Siódmego dnia coś mnie zdenerwowało , sięgnołem po papierosa i spaliłem go całego .... po chwili zastanowiłem się czy ma to sens ?? Cała paczka Papierosów wylądowało w piecu , ja trochę się obawiałem że zapalenie papierosa w siódmym dniu kuracji nie przyniesie później efektu .
Ale udało się .... Jeśli chodzi o skutki uboczne nie miałem wcale .
Pamiętajcie same tabletki nic nie pomogą , walczcie z tą chęcią , a i wam się powiedzie  :Smile: 
Powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pierwsza była chęć rzucenia, szczera, a nie dopiero rozważania, że może bym rzucił. 
potem padło pytanie jak? silna wola jest chęci, ale fajnie było by się wspomóc. 
usiadłem i zacząłem myśleć, planować cały "odwyk".
postawiłem na elektronika i kupiłem go, a żeby bardziej mnie to wciągnęło zacząłem studiować fora o e-liquidach i sam zacząłem je mieszać. 
na początek mocne ok 18 mg nikotyny (lekko miętowe z wyraźnym posmakiem tytoniu) przez pierwsze dwa miesiące
potem średnie ok 10 mg nikotyny (bardziej miętowe i owocowe z lekkim posmakiem tytoniu) kolejne dwa miesiące
potem lekkie ok 5 mg nikotyny (o smaku kawy z miętą, owocowe, ice-mint, bez posmaku tytoniu) znów dwa miesiące
na koniec  0 mg nikotyny (smaki jak powyżej) i już po miesiącu zauważyłem, że prawie nie sięgam po elektronika. później czasami paliłem przy drinku, a obecnie po 1,5 roku od rzucenia fajeczek nie palę nic.

----------


## kamilamila27

A na mnie zadzialalo, fakt palilam do 20dnia kuracji, ale 3szt. Pozniej odstawilam i Desmoksan i papierosy. Nie pale i nie ciagnie mnie. Czasami brakuje mi samego dymu by sie zaciagnac,  ale otwieram okno i biore gleboki wdech pomaga, nigdy juz nie wroce do palenia jestem wolna od tego nalogu porazpierwszy od 14 lat  :Wink:

----------


## Wanda_Teresa

Na początku właściwie nie miałam zamiaru przestać palić, ale chciałam skończyć z nałogiem.
Zaczęłam brać leki aby sprawdzić, czy się uda, przez te leki paliłam mało, w czasie tej kuracji po 3 dniach pogubiłam się, ile leków mam brać, to brałam gdy sobie przypomniałam, a właściwie wyglądało to tak, że chciałam najpierw zapalić, ale ze byłam zajęta to zapominałam o papierosie i o leku, wreszcie gdy zapaliłam, po papierosie dopiero brałam lek. Te palenie takie dziwne, nieatrakcyjne. Jak już się skończyły papierosy, postanowiłam, ze kupię jak będzie głód i naszła mnie prawdziwa chęć niepalenia, zaczęłam przeliczać straty przez papierosy.

Po 6 dniach przestałam palić, w tym czasie wypaliłam 16 papierosów (tyle miałam w domu), pewnie mniej bym wypaliła bo ja już na siłę paliłam  :Big Grin:  a co, zapłaciłam za fajki to trzeba było je wykończyć  :Smile:  po Desmoxanie palenie nie tak łatwo mi szło, męczyłam się paląc!
Od 10 dni nie palę w ogóle, zostało mi jeszcze prawie 100 tabletek. Od kilku dni, chyba od 3 nie biorę leków w ogóle, wezmę jak mnie będzie ciągnęło, ale mam nadzieję, że wytrwam. 

Jestem zaskoczona, że mi się udało, chyba tak mogę napisać. W każdym bądź razie nie mam już zamiaru palić. Jakby mnie ciągnęło, leki są w pogotowiu, na razie nie chce mi się palić. Leków nie chcę już brać bo miałam intensywne sny, na szczęście normalne, nie horrory.

Dodam, że od chwili wzięcia pierwszych tabletek nie miałam głodu takiego intensywnego, właściwie chciałam zapalić, gdy sobie przypomniałam o papierosie, to jakoś tak wyglądało, ciągnęło mnie chwilami, ale to nie był typowy głód. Nie zrobiłam się nerwowa, nie mam lęku, że mi zabraknie papierosów.

Paliłam prawie 20 lat, około paczkę dziennie, paliłam zawsze czerwone, najmocniejsze.

Dzięki serdeczne temu kto wymyślił ten lek, to niesamowite, bo mnie bez problemu udało się rzucić i wierzę, że mi się uda wytrwać.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia innym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Desmoxan działa!!!!!
Jestem w szoku, że tak łatwo mi się udało! Paliłam 25 lat wiele razy próbowałam. Trzeba stosować zalecenia dawkowania i można popalać, a prędzej czy później i tak odejdzie ochota. Nareszcie czuję sama jak inni śmierdzą petami!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

fajna sprawa ten desmoxsanik palilem 12 lat ostatnio nawet 35 szt dziennie a dzis 2 dzien nie pale i odrazu tabletki ostatni papieros i start zaczynamy a jak mam chec to fakt co mi najbardziej pomaga otwieram okno i biore takiego sztacha ze az zaboli a zimno mrozik gryzie wiec polecam dziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam! paliłam 15 lat i rzadne plastry,gumy itp. nie pomagaly. Kupilam z mezem Desmoxan żeby sprobowac (mąz palil 18 lat) nie palimy już ponad pol roku i nas nie ciagnie  :Smile:  ale... nie braliśmy pelnej kuracji tylko cztery pierwsze dni po 6 tabletek dziennie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pale już ponad rok , nie ciągnie mnie do papierosów lecz uzależniłem się od nikotyny w postaci tabletek i gum .  
Desmoxan działa również na tą postać uzależnienia wiec polecam stosować  dawkowanie jak w przypadku uzależnienia od papierosów .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzisiaj 5 dzień kuracji. jeszcze wczoraj podpalałam, choć już nie z takim "smakiem" jak zawsze. dzisiaj przy porannej kawce  ku mojemu wielkiemu zdziwieniu nie chciało mi się zapalić. i tak 5 dzień kuracji jest dniem bez papierosa. polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

działa,rzuciłem palenie po 18 latach nałogu ,byłem w szoku,że tak łatwo mi poszło,po dwie paczki mocnych dziennie paliłem,historia jest taka że przez swoją głupotę wróciłem po 3 latach do palenia,ale po miesiącu miałem dość ,kupiłem ponownie tabex i bez problemu znów rzuciłem,polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Walcze juz drugi dzien paliłem ponad paczkę na dzien pierwszego dnia kuracji 2 fajki drugiego 1 kusi jak cholera ale trochę silnej woli i na pewno sie uda po zażyciu tabletki nie ma sie ochoty na papierosa jedynie w głowie siedzi zapalenie ale tak jak juz wczesniej pisałem troche silnej woli i napewno sie uda 
ps. Odezwę się za tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

probowalam naprawde wielu sposobow,nic nie pomoglo,a desmoxan i owszem,po pieciu dniach brania tabletek przestalam palic,dzis nie pale juz miesiac,jestem zdrowsza i szczesliwsza.polecamK.S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanY

Nie palę od 8 stycznia(paliłam 15 lat paczkę dziennie). Desmoxan brałam 5 dni tylko a paliłam z nim tylko 3 dni i stwierdziłam, że niepotrzebnie się tym truję jak już nie palę. Na dodatek nie chciałam rzucić ale wzięłam ten desmoxan żeby chłop się odwalił. Rzuciłam palenie a chłop dalej zrzędliwy. Powiem tak : jest ciężko ale jednak dużo silnej woli pozwoli tylko rzucić, nic innego.  Teraz trzeba tylko zacząć ćwiczyć lub biegać żeby za bardzo nie przytyć  bo już si troszkę przaśna zrobiłam  :Smile:   ale do palenia nie wrócę  :Smile:  . Pozdrawiam wszystkich rzucających te obrzydliwe i śmierdzące papierochy!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowan

Witam wszystkich
Ja palilam od 19 lat panicznie balam sierzucic wrecz nie wyobrazalam sobie ze nie bede palic kupilam desmoxan i przeczytalam ksiazke allena car sprobujcie niewiem czy to ta ksiazka czy desmoxan nie pale juz 3 tyg i nie biore tych tabletek nie chce mi sie zwyczajnie palic sama w to nie wierze ale tak jest probojcie rzucic palenie jesli macie dla kogo zyc 
POWODZENIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę od 62 dni. 
Cały czas brakuje mi palenia...coraz bardziej. Każdy dzień jest trudniejszy. Co robić??

----------


## bogda20

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...



Jarzuciłam 15 lat temu, byłam na tzw."blaszkach" dwa razy po 15 minut. I odstawiłam. Paliłam 3 paczki dziennie, to było straszne. Ale po blaszkach wyłączono mi chęć zapalenia. Trzeba się dużo kąpać żeby wypłukać nikotynę z organizmu, wtedy chęć zapalenia znika. U mnie trwało to raptem tydzień. I ni palę do dziś. Naprawdę warto, te blaszki są w każdym niemal mieście. Powodzenia

----------


## Wanda _Terasa

> Nie palę od 62 dni. 
> Cały czas brakuje mi palenia...coraz bardziej. Każdy dzień jest trudniejszy. Co robić??


Nie palę już jakiś czas i nie ciągnie mnie, uda Ci się, nie poddawaj się. Zmieniaj myślenie, gdy Cię ciągnie do palenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko trzeba chciec bo bez tego ani rusz ja przestalem po tygodniu jedzenia tabsow polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Minęło 20 lat z petem w zębach...
Biorę piguły 10 dni.  pierwszy dzień 5 fajek i 6 tabletek..... 2 dzień 1 fajka 6 tabletek.
3 dzień bez fajki ,6 tabletek. 4 dzień 2 fajki 5 tabletek. 5 dzień bez fajki i 6 tabletek. 6,7,8 dzień 4 tabletki bez fajek.
9-10 dzień 4 tabletki....
To działa żeby ograniczyć głód nikotynowy...ale nie wiem jak zareaguję gdy zabraknie pigułek.....

Paliłem paczkę dziennie....czasem więcej.

Dziś "moje" fajki kosztują 14plnów....czyli skromnie licząc 420pln miesięcznie.... i to mnie przekonuje.

Za 3 miesiące będę ważył ze 128 kg...... masakra.

----------


## jurek77

Mi Desmoxan niestety nie pomógł. Nie wiem czy to przez lek, czy zawiodła moja silna wola. Próbowałem już dwa razy rzucić.

----------


## 65 dni bez

> Mi Desmoxan niestety nie pomógł. Nie wiem czy to przez lek, czy zawiodła moja silna wola. Próbowałem już dwa razy rzucić.


Nic nie pomoże jak psychika zawodzi.
65 dni bez palenia jestem i wciąż chce mi się palić. Desmoxan bierze się tylko 25 dni no i co z tego, ja  w sumie brałam 3 dni. 

Trzeba się odpowiednio zmotywować. 
Dla mnie kasa nie była dużym argumentem, 500 zł miesięcznie nie jest to dla mnie dużo, szczególnie w stosunku do przyjemności jaką się wiążą. 
Bardziej mnie przekonało jak wkoło mnie jakoś ludzie zaczęli padać na raka jak muchy. 
Każdy musi znaleźć swoją motywację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko zależy od silnej woli. Ja paliłem ok. 25 lat paczkę papierosów dziennie. Rzuciłem z dnia na dzień w październiku zeszłego roku bez żadnych wspomagaczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

palę 45 lat, nie mniej niż 40 szt dziennie. Ostatnio 50-60 szt. Kupiłem desmoxan by ograniczyc przynajmniej do 20 szt. Ostatnio ograniczyłem palenie do 20 szt przed kuracją. Pierwsze 4 dni to tylko ochotę na palenie miałem-ciagła. 5-8 dzień chodziłem jak nieprzytomny. Nic się nie chciało. Wypalałem do 10 szt. Myslałem,że zadziałała kuracja. Nic mylnego. Od 9 dnia ciśnienie skoczyło do 190/150. Wylądowałem u lekarza. Dostałem zakaz kuracji. Już tydzień po przerwaniu kuracji i nadał mam kłopoty z oddechem i sercem. Jutro idę na kardiologię do szpitala. Może to i skuteczna kuracja dla tych co palą kilka szt dziennie. Dla zawansowanych palaczy to wyrok śmierci. Wolę umierać z cygarem w ustach!
Pozdrawiam Lio

----------


## Wanda_Teresa

> palę 45 lat, nie mniej niż 40 szt dziennie. Ostatnio 50-60 szt. Kupiłem desmoxan by ograniczyc przynajmniej do 20 szt. Ostatnio ograniczyłem palenie do 20 szt przed kuracją. Pierwsze 4 dni to tylko ochotę na palenie miałem-ciagła. 5-8 dzień chodziłem jak nieprzytomny. Nic się nie chciało. Wypalałem do 10 szt. Myslałem,że zadziałała kuracja. Nic mylnego. Od 9 dnia ciśnienie skoczyło do 190/150. Wylądowałem u lekarza. Dostałem zakaz kuracji. Już tydzień po przerwaniu kuracji i nadał mam kłopoty z oddechem i sercem. Jutro idę na kardiologię do szpitala. Może to i skuteczna kuracja dla tych co palą kilka szt dziennie. Dla zawansowanych palaczy to wyrok śmierci. Wolę umierać z cygarem w ustach!
> Pozdrawiam Lio


Desmoxan nie jest po to aby ograniczyć palenie, wielka pomyłka, on jest po to aby całkowicie przestać palić, więc nie pisz, ze to oszustwo.
Nawet nie przeczytałeś ulotkę, póki co to masz już zharatane serce od papierosów.

"Przeciwwskazania: 
Produktu leczniczego nie należy stosować u pacjentów: z nadwrażliwością na substancję czynną lub na którąkolwiek substancję pomocniczą, z niestabilną dławicą piersiową, z klinicznie istotnymi zaburzeniami rytmu serca, po niedawno przebytym zawale serca lub udarze mózgu, w ciąży i podczas karmienia piersią. 
Specjalne ostrzeżenia i środki ostrożności dotyczące stosowania: 
Desmoxan można stosować tylko w przypadku pacjentów o poważnym zamiarze zaprzestania palenia tytoniu. Pacjent powinien być poinformowany, że przyjmowanie leku Desmoxan i jednoczesna kontynuacja palenia tytoniu może doprowadzić do nasilenia działań niepożądanych nikotyny. U pacjentów z chorobą niedokrwienną serca, niewydolnością serca, ze schorzeniami naczyń mózgowych, zaburzeniem drożności tętnic, nadciśnieniem tętniczym, guzem chromochłonnym nadnerczy, chorobą wrzodową żołądka i dwunastnicy, chorobą refluksową przełyku, nadczynnością tarczycy, cukrzycą, niektórymi postaciami schizofrenii, niewydolnością nerek i wątroby, przed zastosowaniem leku należy starannie ocenić stosunek korzyści do ryzyka."

Są tacy co palili więcej od Ciebie i przestali po desmoxanie.

Życzę zdrowia, mam nadzieję, że nie jest aż tak źle. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Magda

Po ponad 40 latach palenia (1-2 paczek dziennie!!!) mój ojciec z pomocą Desmoxanu rzucił ten nałóg !!! Praktycznie z dnia na dzień. Papierosy zastąpił gumami do żucia. Najlepsze jest to, że może on tego nie widzi i nie czuje ale poprawił mu się koloryt skóry, nie śmierdzi fajkami, poprawił mu się humor - i to jest piękne  :Smile: . Jeszcze nie skończył pełnej kuracji ale biorąc pod uwagę że od ponad 40 lat nie rozstawał się z papierosami (nawet leżąc po wylewie w szpitalu uciekał i popalał) te dwa tygodnie bez papierosa to CUD!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rzuciłem dzieki tej książce tak jakbym wyłączył światło, walka trwała może ze 3 dni, ale nie była specjalnie ciężka, rzucił mój szwagier (20 lat 2 paczki dziennie) ojciec (40 lat palenia 1 paczke dz.) 3 kolegów i wielu znajomych,wcześniej bioenergetyka, nicorette i inne i nic. 


> najlepsza metoda jak moze byc to ksiazka Alana Carra PROSTA METODA JAK SKUTECZNIE RZUCIC PALENIE nie pale juz od 3 lat i ani przez chwile nie mialalm watpliwosci ze brakuje mi fajki, najgorsze ze kazdy jak rzuca palenie to mysli ze traci cos jakas przyjemnosc a jaka to przyjemnosc wdychac ten smród rownie dobrze mozna zaciagac sie spalinami z rury wydechowej.`Q1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> faktycznie zajebisty lusksuz zajarac sobie smierdzacego peta, fajki to nie luksus palenie w tych czasach to obciach...


Pieprzysz jak mały kazio po dużym piwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie
Jestem po zakończonej kuracji 8 dni. Nie pale w sumie od 22 dni, do 9 dnia kuracji paliłam,ale były to 2-3 papierosów. Paliłam od 12 lat przez ostatnie lata po paczce dziennie. Oczywiście mam chwile, że puściłabym sobie dymka ale to trwa chwile i szybko mija. Uważam, że Desmoxan BARDZO  pomaga w tym by przestać palić ale, silna wola to ta większa część sukcesu.
Pozdrawiam wszytskich i zyczę powodzenia :Smile:  Nie dajmy się :Smile:

----------


## michaś

E-fajka to szajs nie polecam nikomu kto chce rzucić palenie tytoniu.Nie paliłem 6 miesięcy aż za chciało mi się spróbować E-fajki.Żałuję tamtego dnia.Później miałem problem z odstawieniem tego szajsu po miesiącu palenia tego,ale jakoś się udało.Palę pół roku zwykłe fajki i teraz znów próbuję rzucić z desmoxanem,podajrzewam że uda mi się rzucić ponieważ motywuje mnie do tego moje zdrowie i to że bez fajek można zdziałać o wiele wiele więcej jak z tym szajsem.Niby mam słabą wolę ale jak się czegoś chce to trzeba to sobie udowodnić że można i na pewno wtedy się uda.Nie ma rzeczy nie możliwych i trzymam kciuki za tych którzy rzucają  :Smile:  Chcesz rzucić nie tykaj nawet E-fajki i miej pozytywne nastawienie taka mija rada  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dwa tygodnie bez palenia i jest super, desmoxan dziala, czuje sie swietnie i nawet nie chce mi sie palic, a papierosy smakuja jak nie papierosy tzn juz nie pale ale jak ostatni raz palilam to nie bylo to......!!!!! oplaca sie i nie zaluje ze kupilam, sprawdza sie  :Smile:

----------


## krykra

po dwóch dniach zażywania desmoxsanu dostałam silne uczulenie, a koleżanka już po dwóch tabletkach. Jeżeli ktoś jest alergikiem nie powinien ten lek stosować.

----------


## pavelao

Polecam preparat dla wszystkich chcących rzucić palenie. Odradzam tym nie zdecydowanym.
Nie wierzyłem do końca w działanie wszelkich tego typu środków, a jednak pozytywnie się zaskoczyłem.
Podstawowa zasada, jeśli nie jesteś przekonany/przekonana że chcesz rzucić to nie ma szans żeby cokolwiek pomogło.
Ja się uparłem że nie będę palić i przy wspomaganiu Desmoxanu udało się.
Przez pierwsze dni, kiedy przyjmuje się duże dawki, wieczorem troczę kręciło mi się w głowie, ale to może też od tego że za dużo czystego powietrza dostawało się do płuc :Smile: 
Mało tego, namówiłem 4 znajomych w tym jednego bardzo opornego i chłopaki dają radę.
Moim zdaniem najcięższy jest 4 czy 5 dzień, ten w którym definitywnie zabronione jest palenie, wtedy trzeba przezwyciężyć nawyk palenia bo głód jest w opanowany.
Ocena działania: 10/10

Ps.
Najważniejsze jest nastawienie. Jak ktoś cię uprze to nawet Esperal przepije, ale to nie w tą stronę działa.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja sie zastanawiam... jak rzucić palenie raz na zawsze???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok, krotka historia - okres palenia 14 lat, 1-1,5 dziennie, rok temu rzuciłem plastry+wola a potem wielki powrót to palenia, 0,5-1 paka dziennie - dałem d****y jednym słowem. 
Wcześniejsze próby - kilka plastry/tabex/gumy/tą osławioną książkę też czytałem - zapaliłem po 10 stronach....

Co do specyfiku:
Desmoxan biorę od 3 dni, i jest powiem szczerze ze nie jest złe. Przede wszystkim pety przestają smakować, i chęć zapalenia jest zdecydowanie mniejsza z resztą trzeba walczyć samemu (ale i tak jest lepiej niż na plastrach).


Co do wypowiedzi o tym, że "G*** daje, bo cały czas myślę o paleniu", - nie okłamujmy się to nie jest LSD albo meksykańskie grzybki, żeby przeprogramowało psychikę. Takie środki zawsze pomagają tylko przejść przez okres pierwszych głodów, a reszta leży już po naszej stronie. Przy ostatnim udanym rzucaniu palenia  stwierdziłem, że to nie jest tylko ciąg fizyczny ale przede wszystkim psychiczny ściśle skorelowany z trybem życia. Wiec aby przerwać ciąg palenia, trzeba zerwać (częściowo) ze starym trybem życia - ruszyłem dupę z kanapy, trochę roweru, trochę spaceru, trochę biegania,  zdrowsze i bardziej racjonalne żarcie, mnie stresu (tak da się !),koniec wysiadywania w pubach,itd. A jak jak wróciłem do palenia, -  więcej stresu, bez ruch, puby,itd ... I chyba to zmiana trybu życia największy czynnik dzięki któremu rzuciłem, a reszta to tylko wspomagacze, placebo... 
Wszystkim rzucającym i tym co rzucili życzę wytrwałości !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie palę od 62 dni. 
> Cały czas brakuje mi palenia...coraz bardziej. Każdy dzień jest trudniejszy. Co robić??


Nie palę pół roku, chęć zapalenia wraca z różnym natężeniem z każdym razem przypominam sobie dlaczego rzuciłam i ochota przechodzi.Na wszelki wypadek noszę przy sobie desmoxan jako wsparcie w kryzysie ale jeszcze nie brałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najgorszy był trzeci dzień, zgodnie z zaleceniem nie zapaliłem, męczyłem się okrutnie. Dzień czwarty był dniem cudu. Nie miałem najmniejszej ochoty na palenie, spłynęło to na mnie jak jakieś objawienie. Z zalecanej kuracji wykorzystałem połowę opakowania (to było lekkomyślne i nie polecam tego robić), po prostu nie chciało mi się palić i ochota nie powracała. Pół opakowania sprezentowałem znajomej sprzedawczyni z małego sklepiku obok mojego domu, bardzo narzekała na zdrowie i niemożność rzucenia śmierdzieli. Sprzedawczyni pochwaliła się prezentem i jego działaniem mojej szwagierce, szwagierka na zasadzie "goździkowej" kupiła preparat. Ja jarałem 2 paki maxwelli dziennie, szwagierka 2 paki slimów, sprzedawczyni czort wie ile. Było to cztery i pół roku temu, nie było w tedy desmoxanu a stosowaliśmy inny preparat (miła pani aptekarka poratowała bez recepty) o tym samym składzie. Ja, szwagierka, sprzedawczyni (już emerytka) nie palimy do dziś, (ja paliłem 29 lat). Życzę wszystkim powodzenia, to działa musicie tylko choć trochę chcieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miałem e-peta i nie paliłem 3 miechy. z dnia na dzien potem poszedłem na urlop i....poszedłem w melanż i znów pale . mam cichą nadzieję że to mi pomoże. mam silna motywacje i chęci do  rzucenia ale brakuje tego czegoś. wcześniej był tym motorem e-pet jednak teraz jakos mnie to nie motywuje. może desmoxasn będzie tym kolejnym placebo. prawdopodobnie jest to okłamywanie samego siebie ale jeśli pomoże mi chociaż na 6 dni to już będe 12.50 do przodu

----------


## renixonka

Witam,
Mieszkam z synem w Bawarii
syn ma 23lata postanowil 3 dni temu rzucic palenie
bardzo sie ucieszylam poniewaz ja nie pale i mi to bardzo przeszkadzalo
Ale teraz bardzo sie martwie syn ma niepokojace objawy
ma strasznie uporczywy kaszel polaczony z wymiotami
suchosc w gardle nie moze rozmawiac, bo konczy sie to kaszlem
i to go bardzo meczy
Boje sie bo ma dobra prace i przez ten uporczywy kaszel
czesto wychodzi do lazienki.
Czytalam na internecie jak inni raguja na te tabletki
to zadna osoba nie opisala takich objawow jakich ma moj syn.
Nie wiem co mam zrobic tak bardzo chce mu pomuc
on tak dlugo czekal na ten dzien ze powie
mamo od dzis rzucam palenie i biore sie za siebie
Prosze o porade co mamy zrobic
boje sie ze on odstawi tabletki i zacznie palic
bo na to wszystko wskazuje ale nic takiego jeszcze nie powiedzial
Jeszcze raz prosze o pomoc
z gory dziekuje
zmartwiona mama Lukasza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie paliłam mega ilości (paczka na 2-3 dni) ale długi, długi czas.......jakieś 15lat. potem okres ciąży i karmienia bez dymka i znowu zaczęły mi smakować bo piwo i fajek albo kawka, wiadomo.... jestem na desmoksanie od 30stycznia a dzisiaj jest 11 luty, zapominam o braniu tabletki bo już nie czuję takiej potrzeby, fajki śmierdzą mi straznie fuj, czy działają, raczej tak bo nie palę apetyt też w normie ale boję się o kilogramy :Wink:  jak każda kobieta. 
drugiego dnia wypaliłam 3 papierosy ale po połowie bo miały jakiś dziwny smak.... trzeciego dnia 2szt i też tylko pół z każdego. czwartego dnia ostatni fajek i koniec od tego czasu nie mam na nie ochoty.

----------


## Wanda_Teresa

> Witam,
> Mieszkam z synem w Bawarii
> syn ma 23lata postanowil 3 dni temu rzucic palenie
> bardzo sie ucieszylam poniewaz ja nie pale i mi to bardzo przeszkadzalo
> Ale teraz bardzo sie martwie syn ma niepokojace objawy
> ma strasznie uporczywy kaszel polaczony z wymiotami
> suchosc w gardle nie moze rozmawiac, bo konczy sie to kaszlem
> i to go bardzo meczy
> Boje sie bo ma dobra prace i przez ten uporczywy kaszel
> ...


Może jakieś cukierki, najlepiej takie nie drażniące, jakieś mleczne/toffi pomogłyby, nie mogą to być drażniące, pamiętam jak kiedyś bolało mnie gardło to takie ssałam i czułam ulgę. Siemię lniane niech pije, łyżkę stołową na szklankę wody, gotować aż zrobi się kisiel, ale nie za gęsty, taki lejący.

Życzę powodzenia, mam nadzieję, ze Twojemu synowi uda się przetrwać.

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ciu pojęcia o medycynie bo studiowałam ratownictwo. Substancja i w desmoxanie i w tabeksie to jedna i at sama substancja cytozyna z tym że desmoxan ma większą dawkę. Kupiłam bo po prostu chce rzucić bez żadnego przymusu nie mam ciśnienia na rzucanie palenia itd po prostu tak sama z siebie. Efekt po pierwszych tabletkach jest zauważalny bo jak ja potrafiłam wyćmochaç od rana do południa pół paczki a do puki nie zasnelam nawet i dwie tak w moim wypadku wypaliłam przez cały dzień 7 papierosów więc to działa. Biore zgodnie z zaleceniem na ulotce niebtworze swoich kombinacji i mam głębokie przekonanie że rzuce palenie i nie wróce do niego. Wczesniej sie zawzielam i bardzo chciałam z plastrami niquitin i tylko straciłam kasę bo niedość że nie przestałam paliç to zaczełam jeszcze więcej. Po desmoxanie i tabeksie są efekty. Wiekszość moich znajomch dzieki cytozynie nie pali  ja sie nie nastawiam na sukces bo wiadomo jak to jest ale skoro po pierwszych tabletkach wypaliłam o 75% papierosów mniej bez ograniczania sie na siłe to wiem że to skutek odniesie. A dla tych zwolenników nikotyny w niquitinie powiedzcie tak szczerze czy alkoholika na odwyku leczy sie wódką? To tak samo jest z niquitinem nikotyną nie wyleczycie sie z nikotynizmu takn samo tymibe papierosami. Co do efektów ubocznych tonja znalasłam na to sposób na stany lękowe mam nerwomix na podjadanie no apettite i nie zastepuje papierosów jedzeniem i jie chodze nabuzowana szczerze to nie potrzebny by mi nawet byl ten no appetite bo straciłam ochote na jedzenie ale przezorny ubezpieczony. Warto zainwestować w cytozyne tylko jezeli nie jesteście przekonani o tym ze juz juz nie chcecie palic to nie kupujcie bo szkoda waszej kasy zawsze ważna jest wola rzucającego palenie tak samo jak w leczeniu chorych ich nastawienie ma znaczenie przy procesie leczenia tak samo z leczeniem się z nikotyny. Jeżeli uwierzycie w sukces to wam się uda jeśli nie no to nawet hipnoza wam nie pomoże. Powodzenia w żucaniu palenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Wydaje mi się , że jak ktoś jest zdecydowany rzucić to to zrobi. Ja paliłam 10 lat bez przerwy (chyba tylko raz 3 dni bez papierosa, ale to było na początku więc nie byłam jeszcze uzależniona). Zawsze twierdziłam ze nie rzucę bo lubię palic i jest mi z tym dobrze, a przyszedł moment, powiedziałam sobie że rzucam i koniec. Kupiłam desmoxan ale gdyby nie silna wola to nic by nie dał. Jestem w 12 dniu kuracji a już nie biore desmoxanu jak miałam brac 25 dni. Dziwią mnie te stany lękowe może to lepiej ze już nie przyjmuje tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłem 15 minut temu Desmoxan i od razu przestałem palić - bez jednej tabletki. Jestem świeżo po ulotce i dwóch stronach tego forum. Więcej nie dałem rady. A tak na poważnie, czy to jest forum reklamowe? czy producenci płacą za posty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak coś wiecie to pomóżcie! 3 lata co dzien myśle zeby przestać. miałem gumy ,plastry, tabex, elektronicznego i biorezonans, książkę też czytałem dwa razy! i nadal pale koło paczki dziennie, jak tylko nie mam pod ręką zaczynam głupieć psychika mi siada i nic sie nie liczy tylko to zeby zapalic. pomóżcie bo nie wiem co juz robic


Przestałam palić po 25 latach palenia po około półtorej paczki dziennie. Nie potrafiłam  wyobrazić sobie życia bez palenia, wydawało mi się, że już nigdy nie będę szczęśliwa. Miałam zakłócenia pracy serca i przekonanie, że odstawienie papierosów wywoła jakąś straszną chorobę. Guma Nicorette używana przez jakiś miesiąc usunęła palpitacje i potem już żułam Orbit, żeby zająć usta /żuję dalej , a to już 19 rok/. Jednak psychicznie nie mogłam udźwignąć tego, że już nigdy nie zapalę. Wtedy postanowiłam, że jeśli wytrzymam cały dzień, to przed samym pójściem spać zapalę jednego papierosa. Miałam na co czekać i to pozwoliło mi wytrwać. Po około roku, ten papieros może być albo nie, bo już się wie, że dobrostan nie zależy od niego. Może Ty też potrzebujesz mieć nadzieję ? Życzę powodzenia.

----------


## leta

ja biorę desmoxan  5 dzień i już od drugiego dnia nie palę i nawet mnie nie ciągnie nie wiem co będzie po odstawieniu desmoxanu ale na pewno nie zamierzam brać kuracji do końca :Wink: a paliłam 18 lat bez przerwy ;( a na rzucenie palenia to przede wszystkim silna wola i chęć rzucenia tego nałogu jak chcesz to się uda na pewno :Wink: POWODZENIA KAŻDEMU Z OSOBNA :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Śmiać mi się chce z tego co czytam... ale nie z Kogokolwiek tylko z samej siebie  :Smile: 
Wielu z Was bardzo dobrze rozumiem. Człowiek jest prostym organizmem, który szybko przywiązuje się do niektórych rzeczy. Jak byłam młoda i głupia zaczęłam palić, żeby sprawdzić jak to smakuje i z pewnością "dla szpanu" : / (do tej pory sobie pukam w głowę jaka ja GŁUPIA byłam! Paliłam, paliłam, paliłam..... lata minęły i nadal paliłam... Jakieś  5 lat temu stwierdziłam, że rzucę- kupiłam plastry- bodajże NiQuitin, jedno opakowanie (nawet nie pamiętam jaki stopień to był) ... i faktycznie rzuciłam ... ale na pewno największa w tym zasługa była moja- bo to ja walczyłam i biłam się z myślami- stwierdziłam, że skoro wydałam już kasę na plastry to szkoda marnować tych pieniędzy .... walczyłam, bo palić nadal mi się chciało... i wywalczyłam! Na krótko jednak bo tylko 4 miesiące : ( później spotkania z osobami palącymi zaciągnęły mnie z powrotem do nałogu i  poraz kolejny sobie pukałam w głowę : ( ... jest ciężko! Próbowałam już kilka razy bez "wspomagaczy" ale jakoś zawsze ulegałam i wracałam do nałogu (po dniu, kilku dniach, tygodniu)... Już palę 13 lat (po 20-25 papierosów dziennie) i to mnie przeraża bo już nie chcę palić ...weszłam na forum bo myślałam, że znajdę jakąś podpowiedź ale widzę, że tylko nasza psychika jest jedynym środkiem by zwalczyć ten nałóg. Myślę jednak by znów zakupić jakieś plastry by mieć motyw, że zapłaciłam "i szkoda zaprzepaścić" .... zdam Wam relację! Wszystkim życzę powodzenia w rzuceniu palenia!!!!! Oby Wam i mi również się udało : )
Ps. Chciałam dodać, że coś się zmieniło w moim życiu .... Jestem "STARA" ale nadal głupia  :Wink: ... więc 3majcie kciuki by to "głupia" się zmieniło  :Wink: 
Pozdrawiam,
S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czeka mnie wkrótce  chemia czv ktoś wie czv przed i w trakcie można stosować desmoxan?


Nie absolutnie nie możesz brać desmoxanu , wiem że będzie ciężko ale próbuj sam/a

----------


## AQQ

Paliłem od matury czyli już jakieś 10 lat po desmoxanie przestałem palić, nie pale już 4 miesiące, ten tabletki nie są super działającym magicznym lekiem na palenie ale przy samozaparciu i silnej woli można wygrać z papierochami. Najpierw musicie bardzo chcieć przestać palic, później tabletki i się uda. Nie ograniczajcie palenia po prostu skończcie z papierosami. 1 paczka= 12zł razy 30 dni = 360 zł razy 4 miesiące = 1440 zł tyle zaoszczędziłęm tej kasy nie widziałem ale poszła na pewno na jakies inne rzeczy bardziej zdrowe niż papierochy a wydałem w aptece 72 zł tabletki :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od 1 dnia kiedy wziąłem tabletkę desmoxan nie pale papierosów, wziąłem tylko połowe kuracji i teraz nie mam co zrobic z resztą tabletek. Czy na imprezie przy alkoholu czy w domu to i tak nie chce mi sie palic. nie palę już4 miesiące, nie byłem nerwowy po kuracji troche przytyłem jakies ok 6kg a tak to wszystko spoko. POLECAM BARDZO !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam ja nie palę juz od 7 dni na desmoxanie jestem zadowolony bo palilem prawie 2 paczki na dobe przez 10lat,ale martwie sie co bedzie po kuracji i czy ciagnac ja przez 25dni czy zakonczyc wczesniej prosze o odpowiedz osoby ktore sa po kuracji z gory dziekuje

----------


## Eryk

Zdecydowanie pomaga przy rzucaniu. Nie palę już dwa miesiące. Zauważyłem, że są tu na forum osoby, które liczą, że tabletka za nie rzuci palenie, że tabletka wymaże z mózgu, że się kiedykolwiek paliło. No i później wypisują, że to nie działa. Przedewszystkim trzeba naprawdę chcieć rzucić, a tabletka tylko pomoże. Za każdym razem jak rzucałem palenie, mój organizm źle reagował na brak nikotyny (wymioty, zawroty głowy). W przypadku desmoxanu tego nie miałem. Czułem się normalnie, co nie oznacza, że nie miałem chęci zapalić. I tu właśnie jest potrzebna silna wola. Jej nie zastąpi żaden plaster ani tabletka. Nie zgodzę się, że jest to placebo. Po całkowitym odstawieniu tabletek, poczułem dużo większą chęć palenia, więc musiały działać. Jednak myśl, że miesiąc dałem radę, w głowie się nie kręci pomimo braku nikotyny, pomogła mi w dalszym nie paleniu. Polecam również przeczytanie Allana Cara. Sam nie wiem co bardziej mi pomogło. Myślę, że desmoxan pomógł mi fizycznie, książka zaś psychicznie.
Jeszcze raz na koniec zaznaczam.  Żadne tabletki, plastry, e-papierosy itp nie rzucą za ciebie palenia

----------


## Eryk

> witam ja nie palę juz od 7 dni na desmoxanie jestem zadowolony bo palilem prawie 2 paczki na dobe przez 10lat,ale martwie sie co bedzie po kuracji i czy ciagnac ja przez 25dni czy zakonczyc wczesniej prosze o odpowiedz osoby ktore sa po kuracji z gory dziekuje


Około 5 cięższych dni po odstawieniu tabletek, ale bez przesady. Da się wytrzymać. Paliłem 22 lata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

50 szt dziennie tyle papierosów dziennie paliłem. Nigdy nie wybierałem się w podróż dłuższą niż 2 godz samolotem bo nie wytrzymałbym bez palenia. Za tydz będzie 2 rocznica od kiedy nie pale. Jakie by nie były skutki uboczne próby rzucenia to na pewno się opłaca. Jakie to szczęście być nie palącym przekonasz się po ok 15-18 miesiącach bez fajek.
Od 1,5 roku jestem wdowcem żona zmarła na raka płuc w wieku 44 lata (ok paczki dziennie WESTy). Wiec czy się opłaca rzucić czy nie ja nie mam żadnych złudzeń. Ja wspomagałem się plastrami Niquitin przezroczyste ok 7 tyg. Przepalałem rocznie ok 12 tyś zł. Za trzy dni lecę z córką na dwa tyg do Cankun w Meksyku za 13 tyś zł. Skąd na to kasa.??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłem 15 minut temu Desmoxan i od razu przestałem palić - bez jednej tabletki. Jestem świeżo po ulotce i dwóch stronach tego forum. Więcej nie dałem rady. A tak na poważnie, czy to jest forum reklamowe? czy producenci płacą za posty?


Tu każdy informuje jak udało mu się przestać palić.
Zmień forum, może na jakieś związane z głową  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj rano od 7 letniego syna dostałem w prezencie Desmoxan z życzeniami zdrowia i niepalenia, od jakiegoś czasu planowałem rzucić palenie, ale nie było okazji. Rano przeczytałem ulotkę z której wynikało, że przez pierwsze dni można "popalać". Przyznam szczerze, że byłem ciekaw działania i co się okazuje...

mam wrażenie że ta możliwość popalania powinna być wskazaniem... gdybym miał zamienić fajki na pastylki to pozostałby żal przed stratą, a tak łykam od rana co 2h te tabletki, z kolegami wychodzę na co 2 fajkę i... z każdą fajką zaczyna mi ona co raz bardziej śmierdzieć i przeszkadzać, do ostatniej prawie zmuszałem się żeby ją dopalić... mam wrażenie że efekt psychiczny palenia w trakcie pierwszych dni, kiedy czujesz się jakby Cię miało skręcić, jest efektem zamierzonym kuracji. zanika radość z palenia, a pozostaje wstręt który ma Ci towarzyszyć przez resztę kuracji. weekend przede mną zobaczymy jak bardzo mi zbrzydną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie palę już. 16lat i powiem tak- po pół roku miałam wpadkę i nawrót nałogu, wziėłam się w karby i znowu wrõciłam na ścieżkę walki. od 3 do 5 lat walczyłam, przytyłam, ale nie palė. papierosy i dym śmierdzã. mam lepszy wėch. powodzenia.



> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłam dwa lata i postanowiłem rzucić. Kupiłem dwa blistry tabexu. Dawkując według ulotki 4dnia nie zapalilem
Ani jednego papierosa. Rok po tym niepalilem- a zuzylem tylko 30 tabletek.
Jednak od miesiąca znowu paliłam. Poszedłem do apteki i poprosiłem o tabex. Niestety mieli tylko desmoxan.
Jednak kupiłem. Jestem drugi dzień na tabletkach i efekty jak po tablexie. Moim zdaniem działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szkoda kasy,nie działa,w bani sie pierdzieli cisnienie spada,człowiek słabnie,tabsa wziołem i nic fajana mnie uspokoiła gówno,szkoda kasy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam ja nie palę juz od 7 dni na desmoxanie jestem zadowolony bo palilem prawie 2 paczki na dobe przez 10lat,ale martwie sie co bedzie po kuracji i czy ciagnac ja przez 25dni czy zakonczyc wczesniej prosze o odpowiedz osoby ktore sa po kuracji z gory dziekuje


Nie pale już ponad miesiąc, nie ciągnie mnie, nie czuję głodu co jest znakomite  :Smile:  Mam silną wolę aby nie palić, wcześniej taką nie miałam.
Po 14 dniach przestałam brać leki i więcej już nie brałam i nie zamierzam. 
Życzę powodzenia, pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja i mój mąż dzięki desmoxanowi nie palimy już od 6 czerwca 2013. Oczywiście że na początku bardzo kusiło, zdarza się ze i teraz mam ochotę zapalic, ale! Jesli naprawde chce sie rzucić palenie, to potrzeba tez odrobine silnej woli - same tabletki nie zrobia nic za nas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

biore desmoxan 8 dzien od 4 nie pale pierwsze dni czulam sie jak by mnie ktos w glowe zdzielil bylam rozkojarzona zmeczona a sny szalone. Nie wiem czy to tylko tabletki wydaje mi sie ze silna wola tez musi sie uruchomic pierwszego i drugiego dnia okropnie chcialo mi sie palic ale jak pomyslalam o cenie fajek od razu przechodzilo. Narazie jakos sie trzymam zobaczymy co bedzie dalej. palilam 14 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak coś wiecie to pomóżcie! 3 lata co dzien myśle zeby przestać. miałem gumy ,plastry, tabex, elektronicznego i biorezonans, książkę też czytałem dwa razy! i nadal pale koło paczki dziennie, jak tylko nie mam pod ręką zaczynam głupieć psychika mi siada i nic sie nie liczy tylko to zeby zapalic. pomóżcie bo nie wiem co juz robic


coż moge dodac do tego co piszecie tez pale  nadal ale raz kupiłem na recepte tabletki champix działąja super tylko lekarz mi nie powiedział bo niewiedzial ze to bierze sie w 3 seriach i uprzedzam nie sa tanie -jak uzbieram na 3 serie kupie jeszcze raz jedna seria około 200 zł ale naprawde super,poczytajcie o nichw necie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ja rowniez zaczelam brac desmoxan aby rzucic palenie. Pierwszy dzien brania tabletki palilam tyle co zwykle, drugi dzien coraz mniej, trzeci dzien moze 3 fajki. 4ego dnia obudzilam sie I nie czulam glodu nikotynowego nie wiem jak to sie stalo, poprostu nie mialam ochoty zapalic. Wzielam "bucha" I az mnie zemdlilo. Ma swoje male minusy, ja np odczuwam zawroty glowy, ospalosc, troche podjadam ale mysle ze to dlatego zeby zajac rece, ja akurat wcinam owoce I warzywa. Sny sa inne, bardzo realistyczne, czasem jak sie obudze to nie wiem czy to byla rzeczywistosc czy sen. Nie jestem zdenerwowana, moze rozkojarzona bardziej. Polecam, ja wierze ze rzuce te wstretne papierosy !!  :Smile:

----------


## kicaj4415

lepszy jest champix i 100% dziala nie palilem 3 lata no ale kosztuje ja wzielem dawke 6 tygodni nie ma nerwowki apetytu naprawde ja jaralem 2 p dziennie brałem tabletki pol minigrama takie mialem zalecenie gdy wzielem 1 mg i palilem zaczelo mi sie krecic w glowie i powiedzialem sobie a wytrzymam dzis do wieczora zobaczymy 
he to bylo w pracy potem poszlismy na wodke  normalnie odmawialem fajki szok bylem taki dumny ze szok 
Pwiem tak ten lek dziala tak ze czlowiek ma wieksza wierw w siebie pomaga i wspiera psychicznie pod bogiem dodaje pewnosci siebie i nie ma dzwieku otwierajacej sie lodowki i nerwowosci nie palilem 3 lata no ale obracalem sie w towarzystwie palaczy gdzie nie poszedlem do tego moja kobieta pali pokusilo mnie zasmakowalo i przegralem jestem zly na siebie bo teraz mnie nie stac na champix szkoda gadac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak coś wiecie to pomóżcie! 3 lata co dzien myśle zeby przestać. miałem gumy ,plastry, tabex, elektronicznego i biorezonans, książkę też czytałem dwa razy! i nadal pale koło paczki dziennie, jak tylko nie mam pod ręką zaczynam głupieć psychika mi siada i nic sie nie liczy tylko to zeby zapalic. pomóżcie bo nie wiem co juz robic


Tylko i wyłącznie silna wola.Rzuciłam z dnia na dzień i nie palę już sześć lat,a paliłam paczkę dziennie.Żadne plastry,gumy itp.nic nie dają,tylko i wyłącznie silna wola.

----------


## Victoriaa

Papierosów nie rzuca się ot tak – to jest nieprzyjemne i musisz się liczyć z takimi rzeczami, jak spadek ciśnienia (papierosy je podnoszą), czy tycie (papierosy przyspieszają metabolizm). 2 mce stosowałam e-papierosa, ale jak skończył mi się liquid z nikotyną a nie miałam gdzie kupić po drodze, kupiłam zwykłe. Może e-papieros nie ma substancji smolistych, ale ma nikotynę, a to ona uzależnia, także e-papieros z uzależnienia nie leczy, podobnie jak tabsy zawierające nikotynę. Desmoxan ją usuwa z organizmu. Jest względnie niedrogi i skuteczny. Mam tydzień do końca, nie palę, e-papieros też leży odłogiem. Paliłam 8 lat. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> faktycznie zajebisty lusksuz zajarac sobie smierdzacego peta, fajki to nie luksus palenie w tych czasach to obciach...


sam jestes obciachem piszac taka wypowiedz, snop siana by tak nie napisal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem osobą niepalącą(aż miło to powiedzieć) niewiele ponad miesiąc. kupiłem desmoxan i poczekałem aż nabierze mocy urzędowej. Odleżał w kuchni okolo 3 tygodni i pewniej pięknej soboty wstałem , złapałem za papierosa i zapalniczkę .... i powiedziałem pier.........ole nie pale!!!!! i zamiast fajeczki , poszły tableteczki :Smile:  po 9 dniach skończyły się bo brałem tyle ile potrzebowałem (razem z żoną). pamiętałem ze gdzieś w samochodzie powinny leżeć ale jakoś nie szukałem, po 3 przyszedł kryzys .. i znalazłem tą zaginioną paczke z 12 tabletką, zaaplikowałem i zpomniałem o paleniu.
Mogę tylko powiedzieć że jeśli ktoś nie chce rzucić to nie rzuci nawet na bezludnej wyspie, bo trawy narwie i w liść banana zawinie i zapali, a jak nie będzie trawy to wodorostów sobie nałowi. Trzeba chcieć i trzeba się przygotować, ze jednak zawsze będzie efekt odstawienia. ja wręcz tańczyłem od baru do okna przy którym paliłem ale udało się, już jest ok, praktycznei cdziennie mam chęć na papierosa, ale codziennie słabsze te ciągotki. Desmoxan pomógł na pewno, bo nie było nerwówki, jak zazwyczaj miewałem przy próbach.napewno z nawykiem trzaeba sobie poradzić samemu, ja staram sie unikać robić rzeczy które kojarzyły się jako przerwa na papierosa.Co do efektów ubocznych- 6 kilo w 14 dni,  :Smile:  opamiętałem się, i jem wszystko ale z umiarem, kolacja naprawde leciutka, i da się żyć. A najfajniesze z tego niepalenia to słowa córki i syna " tata daj buzi", jak paliłem to czoło nadstawiali albo policzek bo poprostu śmierdziałem,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś czas temu rzuciłam palenie  z desmoksanem. Wcześniejsze próby innymi sposobami typu plastry itp. nie przyniosły pożądanego skutku. Preparat ten mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić każdemu. Głodu nikotynowego nie ma , chęć na papierosa znika, pozostają tylko nawyki. Prawdziwa walka z nałogiem zaczyna się po skończonej kuracji kiedy to kończymy zastępować nikotynę inną substancją. U mnie to męka, dolegliwości zdrowotne , różnego rodzaju bóle, depresja, na końcu nerwica . Gdybym wiedziała ,że to mnie czeka nigdy bym nie rzucała palenia, albo tez nie zaczynałabym palić. Wrócić do nałogu nie mam zamiaru , byłaby to porażka po tym co już przeszłam. Mocno wierzę w to ,że mi się uda i za niedługo poczuję się wolna od nałogu trwającego już 13 lat. pozdrawiam wszystkich rzucających palenie i życzę Wam wszystkim powodzenia!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwszym udarze lub zawale to nie papieros będzie dla Ciebie najważniejszy

----------


## gotowy na szystko

wychowany jestem na złym osiedlu na którym wszyscy robili to trzeba. na tym osiedlu jeśli ktoś powiedział że czegoś już nie robi to była święta rzecz. jestem wynikiem wszystkich tych zdarzeń mimo iż mam już 36 lat. te prochy na prawdę działają, jednak musisz przeczytać przeciwwskazania i nie popijać ich browarem. nie palę już 20 dzień ale ostatnio mocno poj.. mi się w głowie bo nie przeczytałem instrukcji obsługi i nie wiedziałem że dawkę jeśli działa trzeba zmniejszać. tydzień byłem chory ale mam przynajmniej 3/4 przeciwwskazań do zażywania  tego leku.  kup 100 kapsułek i przeczytaj instrukcję!!! pozdro. ZIOMEK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lubie palić i każdemu mogę to powiedzieć, ale szkoda mi na to kasy i zdrowia. Desmoxan kupiłem drogo jak cholera w naszej kochanej aptece (69zł - ździercy) 6 lutego 2014. Nie mogę powiedzieć że dużo paliłem ale za to przez 10 lat. Desmoxan zabił chęć - brak chęci zabił odruch trzymania czegoś między paluszkami - zabity odruch zdusił chęć wrócenia i tak od 13 lutego nie palę. Nie mówię, że mi się nie chce bo tak nie jest. Nie wiem czy dam radę się opierać nadal pokusie ale jedno jest pewne Desmoxan mi POMÓGŁ - bez niego na 100% po góra 2 dniach palił bym na nowo.
Żalowo trochę patrzy się na co niektóre posty (chyba od konkurencji). Tak czy inaczej Desmoxan daje szanse a wy róbcie co chcecie ze swoim nałogiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłżebym zapomniał ... Desmoxan brałem tylko przez 7 dni, stwierdziłem że kryzys już za mną więc po co się truć, podejrzewam że nie tylko ja byłem do tego zdolny, tyle że rzucić to trzeba chceć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Minęło 20 lat z petem w zębach...
> Biorę piguły 10 dni.  pierwszy dzień 5 fajek i 6 tabletek..... 2 dzień 1 fajka 6 tabletek.
> 3 dzień bez fajki ,6 tabletek. 4 dzień 2 fajki 5 tabletek. 5 dzień bez fajki i 6 tabletek. 6,7,8 dzień 4 tabletki bez fajek.
> 9-10 dzień 4 tabletki....
> To działa żeby ograniczyć głód nikotynowy...ale nie wiem jak zareaguję gdy zabraknie pigułek.....
> 
> Paliłem paczkę dziennie....czasem więcej.
> 
> Dziś "moje" fajki kosztują 14plnów....czyli skromnie licząc 420pln miesięcznie.... i to mnie przekonuje.
> ...



Witam. Nie palę 36dni. 
W ostatnim tygodniu kuracji nawet zapominałem brać tablety... nadal mam z 10 szt. I biorę po jednej w sytuacjach kryzysowych.

3 dni temu zapaliłem "cieniasa".... zakręciło się w głowie jak w podstawówce...hahahahhaa..... I poczułem się źle.
Także osobiście polecam!!!
Czy ktoś wie czy mogę "jeść" kolejną paczkę???


NIE PALĘ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## była palaczka

Witajcie,

chciałam się podzielić z Wami moją krótką historią. 
Paliłam od 4 lat. Dużo - paczkę dziennie. Uzależniłam się szybko i bardzo mocno. Nie byłam w stanie rzucić mimo wielu prób i sposobów - nicorette, niquitin, elektroniczny papieros... totalnie nic mi nie dawały. Paliłam dokładnie tyle samo, tylko jeszcze więcej nikotyny wciskałam w swój organizm (przypominam, że wszystkie te sposoby mają w sobie nikotynę).
Postanowiłam, że kupię ten Desmoxan, skoro wszędzie go reklamują. Widząc na forach negatywne opinie, cenę - 60zł i znając swoją silną wolę - a raczej jej brak, byłam bardzo sceptycznie nastawiona do tego specyfiku.
Bez przekonania zaczęłam brać i już po I tabletce naprawdę nie chciało mi się palić! Oczywiście mentalne przyzwyczajenie i odruch (to już kwestia w naszej głowie), ale nie ma totalnie chęci na papierosa. Na początku można palić kilka dziennie, ale po prostu papieros nie smakuje i ja nie mogłam nawet jednego dopalić do końca.
Biorę Desmoxan piąty dzień i nie palę wcale trzeci dzień.

Nie jest super łatwo, bo każe wyjście na dwór, każda wolna chwilą powoduje w mojej głowie myśl 'hmmm, to jest przecież pora na fajka'.

Ale nie ma objawów po odstawieniu nikotyny, nie trzęsą się ręce, nie ma nerwów...

Naprawdę polecam w 100%

----------


## Cris

Powiem tak mam 33 lata i paliłem od podstawówki próbowałem plastrów i nic.
Kupiłem Desmoxan i tylko chyba idiota po tym nie żuci REWELACJA nieraz zapominałem o braniu tabletek i nie czułem tego wkurzającego duszenia w mostku że muszę zapalić desmoxan to 99,5 %.0,5% ma się w głowie POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Cris

> wychowany jestem na złym osiedlu na którym wszyscy robili to trzeba. Na tym osiedlu jeśli ktoś powiedział że czegoś już nie robi to była święta rzecz. Jestem wynikiem wszystkich tych zdarzeń mimo iż mam już 36 lat. Te prochy na prawdę działają, jednak musisz przeczytać przeciwwskazania i nie popijać ich browarem. Nie palę już 20 dzień ale ostatnio mocno poj.. Mi się w głowie bo nie przeczytałem instrukcji obsługi i nie wiedziałem że dawkę jeśli działa trzeba zmniejszać. Tydzień byłem chory ale mam przynajmniej 3/4 przeciwwskazań do zażywania  tego leku.  Kup 100 kapsułek i przeczytaj instrukcję!!! Pozdro. Ziomek


ja zapijam browarem i zaraz kończę kuracje

----------


## Cris

> witajcie,
> 
> chciałam się podzielić z wami moją krótką historią. 
> Paliłam od 4 lat. Dużo - paczkę dziennie. Uzależniłam się szybko i bardzo mocno. Nie byłam w stanie rzucić mimo wielu prób i sposobów - nicorette, niquitin, elektroniczny papieros... Totalnie nic mi nie dawały. Paliłam dokładnie tyle samo, tylko jeszcze więcej nikotyny wciskałam w swój organizm (przypominam, że wszystkie te sposoby mają w sobie nikotynę).
> Postanowiłam, że kupię ten desmoxan, skoro wszędzie go reklamują. Widząc na forach negatywne opinie, cenę - 60zł i znając swoją silną wolę - a raczej jej brak, byłam bardzo sceptycznie nastawiona do tego specyfiku.
> Bez przekonania zaczęłam brać i już po i tabletce naprawdę nie chciało mi się palić! Oczywiście mentalne przyzwyczajenie i odruch (to już kwestia w naszej głowie), ale nie ma totalnie chęci na papierosa. Na początku można palić kilka dziennie, ale po prostu papieros nie smakuje i ja nie mogłam nawet jednego dopalić do końca.
> Biorę desmoxan piąty dzień i nie palę wcale trzeci dzień.
> 
> Nie jest super łatwo, bo każe wyjście na dwór, każda wolna chwilą powoduje w mojej głowie myśl 'hmmm, to jest przecież pora na fajka'.
> ...


kłamiesz jak z nut. Desmoxan nie zmienia smaku fajki w żadnej fazie jego brania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paliłem od matury czyli już jakieś 10 lat po desmoxanie przestałem palić, nie pale już 4 miesiące, ten tabletki nie są super działającym magicznym lekiem na palenie ale przy samozaparciu i silnej woli można wygrać z papierochami. Najpierw musicie bardzo chcieć przestać palic, później tabletki i się uda. Nie ograniczajcie palenia po prostu skończcie z papierosami. 1 paczka= 12zł razy 30 dni = 360 zł razy 4 miesiące = 1440 zł tyle zaoszczędziłęm tej kasy nie widziałem ale poszła na pewno na jakies inne rzeczy bardziej zdrowe niż papierochy a wydałem w aptece 72 zł tabletki :P


Nie palę  4 miesiące  a paliłem  38  lat / słownie - trzydzieści osiem / mam 58 lat / wiele razy  próbowałem  , stosowałem  tabletki  , gumy, e-papierosy . Działało  i pomagało na parę dni  a raczej  oszukiwało .
Po Desmoxanie przestałem  palić  w 5-tym  dniu  ale nawyk  sięgania  po papierosa  pozostawał  jeszcze długo .
Powiem  tylko  że po skończonej  terapii  najgorszy  dla mnie był  2 -gi  miesiąc  , szok dla organizmu  , brak  koncentracji ,zaburzenia pamięci  , zaburzenia  wzroku  , problemy  ze snem  - o tym nikt  nie pisał  . Pozdrawiam  szczęśliwców   a  pozostałym  życzę  wytrwałości  w kuracji  .
Proszę  nie traktować  to  jako reklamę produktu  bo  choć  zadziałało w moim  przypadku  to  jednak  głównym  atutem  była  silna wola  no  i  aspekt  ekonomiczny  350 zł  na  miesiąc  do przodu  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

desmoxan, to totalna ściema, nie działa , jak samemu w psychice nie zakodujesz,ze przestajesz palic, to nic nie pomoże. Dzisiaj 1 dzień bez papierocha, nie jest łatwo, ale daję radę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pracuje w służbie zdrowia od ponad 5 lat, widzę ludzi chorych, ze zmienionym głosem, twardym ochrypłym, zniszczoną cerą oraz pożółkłymi paznokciami.... nie przeraża mnie wizja nowotworu, astmy czy jeszcze innych ciekawych chorób jednak wizja pomarszczonej staruszki ochrypłej i okropnie pomarszczonej.... DESMOXAN sam w sobie nie gwarantuje rozstania sie z nałogiem. pewien Pan po 50 latach palenia z dnia na dzień rzucił palenie. Obecnie mówi mi, że brakuje mu tylko tej czynności. 
Nie wydawajcie pieniędzy bez sensu, trzeba znaleźć siłę w sobie. A każdy preparat niesie za sobą jakieś powikłania.
POWODZENIA.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien Dobry,

mieszkam za zachodnia granica i palilem od okolo 17 lat Minimum paczke dziennie. 
Szwagier przywiozl mi Desmoxan z Polski i namawial zebym sprobowal, bo on dal rade.

Powiem tak - same tabletki nie zuca palenie za Ciebie, ale cholernie dobrze pomagaja. Pierwszy dzien mialem wolne, przelezalem w lozku czytajac ksiazki. Jak by mi zona pozwolila wyjsc to mozliwe ze bym spekal i poszedl po fajki. Jednak przelezalem 1. dzien.
Juz od drugiegio bylo duzo lepiej. Duzo jadlem, duzo pilem, duzo cukierkow lub slonecznika zeby miec cos zamiast tego przyzwyczajenia.

Mija akurat miesiac gdzie nie pale - i juz od okolo tygodnia wiem ze tego gowna w zadnej sytuacji nie potrzebuje. Czasami nadal brak czegos jak siedze przy kompie. "Czegos" - nie fajki! Jak wylecze sie terz psychicznie z tego "czegos" to bedzie super.

Lek moge naprawde polecic. 

PS: Mam dosc duze skutki uboczne ale cos za cos. : Bole brzuchy, biegunka, nudnosc, Budze sie w nocy i nie moge spac, sny mam albo horrorowe albo erotyczne *polecam*

----------


## Mariusz19844

> kłamiesz jak z nut. Desmoxan nie zmienia smaku fajki w żadnej fazie jego brania


A mi właśnie po 3 dniach smakowały fajeczki jakbym palił mydło:P
Aktualnie 7 dni bez fajeczki:P

Pozdrawiam i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Palilem 20 lat ostatnie czasy nawet 2 paczki dziennie. Kupilem elektrona i nie palilem 3.5 miesiaca potem znow zaczalem i tak przez kloejne pol roku. Kiedy zaplacilem za paczke 12.50 to stwierdzilem ze koniec. Zeby kupic paczke fajek musialem ponad godzine pracowac!!! Dosc. Kupilem te tabletki 15 lutego. Po czterech dniach przestalem palic. Albo fajki albo leczenie. Mi sie udalo tak bynajmniej mi sie wydaje. Prawie miesiac bez fajki. Kuracji nie skonczylem. Zostalo mi 16 tabletek. Najwiecej to siedzi w glowie. Trzymam kciuki za tych ktorzy prubuja i za tych ktorym sie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłam 7 lat, z małymi przerwami. Jak moje fajki zaczęły kosztować 13,90 to zabolało przy płaceniu, stwierdziłam,że czas najwyższy coś zrobić- kupiłam desmoxan, od razu podjęłam decyzję, że nie palę od pierwszego dnia kuracji. Pierwszego dnia było mi słabo i strasznie duszno/gorąco, ale brałam tabletki dalej, silna wola jest -więc bardzo mocno mnie nie ciągnie do fajków, było parę chwil a zapaliłabym sobie, ale szybko przeszła ta myśl, wczoraj nawet wzięłam tylko jedną tabletkę-cały dzień byłam po za domem, tabletek zapomniałam, ludzie przy mnie palili i mi to nie przeszkadzało, dziś w poniedziałek- standardowo nie chciało mi się wstać z łóżka i po przemyśleniu sprawy, zorientowałam się, że od kiedy biorę desmoxan, mam bardzo dużą potrzebę snu, nie mogę się wyspać, nawet jak śpię bardzo długo. Do tego tak jakby paląca zgaga- też pojawiła się od kiedy zaczęłam brać desmoxan. Także palić mi się nie chce, tabletki dziś odstawiam, bo nie mogę sobie pozwolić na to, że wszędzie, o każdej porze chce mi się spać, nie mogę się skoncentrować i jestem trochę rozdrażniona, więc liczę na silną wolę, na pewno się uda ! Dosyć ze smrodkiem papierosowym  :Smile: ! życzę powodzenia innym " rzucającym" !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja powiem to tak. Kij wam wszystkim w dusze tym ktorzy twierdzicie ze desmoxan to sciema. To ty rzucasz palenie a tabletki tylko maja ci w tym pomoc, one za ciebie tego nie zrobia. Niech wam wszyttkim nadal smierdzi z buzi, nadal miejcie zolte paluchy, mniej kasy w portfelu i nadal twierdzcie ze to sciema. Nam to pomoglo. Miedzy bogiem a prawda kogo wy obchodzicie?Tych co tu sie wypowiadaja?? Watpie. Nie chcecie to nie rzucajcie..Tusek sie bedzie cieszyl ze nadal kasa do budrzetu wplywa a z racji tego ze co raz mniej to tylko WY bedziecie na tym cierpieli. Wy coraz biedniejsi a tusek znow sobie fotel w gabinecie wymien
KIJ WAM W OKO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Palilem z zona duzo. Ponad 2,5 paki dzienni. Kasy n wszytsko brakowalo. Od ryja sobie odejmowalismy by starczalo na dzieci i na fajki. Wszyscy na tym cierpielismy. Ledwo starczalo od wyplaty do wyplaty.Mi sie udalo rzucic bez zadnych wspomagaczy a zona nie chciala bo twierdzila ze jak umrze to bedzie wiedziala na co:-/
Ja zrobilem tak. 
Jak bylem na zakupach fajek jej nie kupywalem szla sobie sama
W samochodzie zakaz palenia i w domu tez. Zreszta ja jak palilem to wychodzilem( nie musicie w to wierzyc). Ona zostawala w domu teraz jest na odwrot.
Zero sexu bo poprostu .......smierdziala. Jak sie rzuci to czuc tem smrod jeszcze bardziej. Wyszedlem z zalorzenia ze walenie gruchy wzmacnia paluchy:-D. Jak zona sobie radzila? Nie wiemB-)
Pare innych sytuacji jeszze bylo ale nie bede sie juz tu rozpisywal.
Kupila wkoncu desmoxan i udalo jej sie.
A teraz pare plusow tego wszystkiego.
Paluchow juz nie wzmacniam, zona pachnie, w domu pachnie, co do kasy to zbytnio tego nie odczuwamy bo.....za ta kase to na papierochy wydawalim splacamy samochodB-) .Co prawda nie nowy ale duuuuuuzo mlodszy od poprzedniego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udalo mi sie z desmoxanem nie pale!!!!!!
P.S podobno ma sie dziwne sny.  Ja mialem praktycznie same erotyki :-D 
Zna ktos tabletki ktore wywoluja takie DZIWNE sny. Mi sie one podobaly B-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak ktos napisal KIJ W OKO tym ktorzy twierdza ze to sciema. Robcie dalej z geby popielniczke i szykajcie zlotego srodka ktory za was rzuci palenie. Zycze wam powodzenia. 
Browarek dla tych ktorzy uwierzyli, zarzyli i sie uwolnili
Po desmoxanie nie pale juz od prawie roku

----------


## Huguki

Paliłem 20 lat paczkę dziennie. Nie używałem desmoxanu ani żadnych innych tabletek. Nie palę od ponad miesiąca. Co mi pomogło? Tylko uświadomienie sobie własnej motywacji do niepalenia! Nie ma silnej woli - trzeba tylko  znaleźć motywację. Nie neguję tabletek czy innych sposobów - jeśli pomogły choć jednej osobie rozstać sie z papierosami to oznacza, że są potrzebne i działają. Ostatnio przeczytałem książkę Allena Carra (jest na necie) ciekawa i bardzo pomocna - zmienia nastawienie do papierosów. Ja powtórzę jeszcze raz - najważniejsza jest nasza motywacja - to ona musi być mocna, konkretna i doskonale przez nas samych zrozumiana. Jeśli tak będzie to bez żalu można sie pożegnać z fajkami. Tak było w moim przypadku - jasno sobie powiedziałem co mnie motywuje do rzucenie i to zrobiłem. Nie mam żadnych nieciekawych przygód zdrowotnych ani psychicznych. Najważniejsze - do papierosów też mnie nie ciągnie. A jeśli mogę polecić - chciałbym aby wszyscy chcący rzucić palenie przeczytali książkę Allena "prosty sposób na rzucenie palenia" - można ściągnąć za free w .pdf

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jarać mi się chce niesamowicie, ale wczoraj postanowiłem że nie będę palił i nie pale, a desmoxan nie działa. To głowa ma działać. Przez pierwsze 3 dni paliłem normalnie. To chyba nie normalne że papieros - drogi, śmierdzący, szpanerski (tudzież obciachowy) rządzi człowiekiem do skrajności - kiedyś brakło fajek, dopalałem pety, bo późno było, nie było gdzie fajek kupić!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ble! Pozdrawiam tych, którzy dumni są z rzucenia nałogu i tych którzy walczą. Niech moc silnej woli będzie z wami, na wieki wieków!

----------


## andrea

Stosowałem i powiem że byłem mile zaskoczony z efektów działania tego leku. Efekt działania widziałem po zastosowaniu 6 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Paliłam 30 lat różnie raz więcej raz mniej.Postanowiłam rozstać się z tym nałogiem. Kupiłam desmoksan. pierwszy dzień 5 tabletek i trzy papierosy , drugi dzień pię ćtabletek powtórka , trzeci dzień cztery tabletki bez papierosa . Mija trzy tygodnie nie biorę tabletek nie palę i nie ciągnie mnie. Oby tak dalej.

----------


## LEKARZ

(TABEX, DESMOXAN) Cytyzyna jest znana i stosowana od bardzo dawna (od co najmniej 30 lat), ale jakoś się nie upowszechniła. Niby ma podobne działanie do nikotyny, ale to niezupełnie prawda. Działa przede wszystkim pobudzająco na układ oddechowy i naczyniowy, przez co u niektórych daje uczucie duszności i skoki ciśnienia krwi. Tylko częściowo blokuje receptor nikotynowy (podobnie jak wareniklina).



Próbowałem jej używać sam i zalecałem pacjentom (lata 80.). U mnie powodowała nudności i wieczorne wymioty, nie mogłem też prowadzić samochodu, bo mocno rozszerzała mi źrenice i czułem się osłabiony a zarazem dziwnie podniecony (rodzaj "rozdygotania psychicznego"). 

 Pacjenci skarżyli się też na osłabienie, zawroty głowy, nudności, swędzenie skóry po położeniu się do łóżka, wymiotów nikt nie zgłaszał, ale dwóch miało niebezpieczne skoki ciśnienia (to się zdarza rzadziej). 

 Osobiście nie znam przypadku skutecznego odzwyczajenia się od palenia dzięki cytyzynie, mimo że pracowałem w poradni przeciwtytoniowej. Znam je jedynie z literatury farmaceutycznej i farmakologicznej. 

 Profesor Piotr Tutka (Lublin), który tę substancję lepiej zna, jest zdaje się jej entuzjastą. Wyniki miał następujące: Spośród 436 biorących udział w badaniach palaczy, po 12 tygodniach zażywania cytyzyny nałóg porzuciło 27,5 proc. Po roku skuteczność spadła do 13,8 proc. Czyli trochę lepiej niż po plastrach i tabletkach z nikotyną. 

 Skuteczność cytyzyny jest więc raczej medialna, a przy tym lek ten prawie zawsze daje przykre objawy uboczne. 

 Cytuję za Indeksem Leków (Medycyna Praktyczna): 

 "Alkaloid pobudzający autonomiczny układ nerwowy w sposób podobny jak nikotyna (działanie agonistyczne, antagonistyczne i obwodowe), występujący m.in. w nasionach złotokapu (Laburnum anagyroides). Mechanizm działania polega na: selektywnym wiązaniu się z receptorami nikotynowymi, 7-krotnie większym niż nikotyna powinowactwie do receptora α4β2, stymulacji wydzielania dopaminy, antagonizowaniu efektu równocześnie podanej nikotyny. Pobudza ośrodek oddechowy i naczynioruchowy, zwiększa wydzielanie adrenaliny, zwiększa ciśnienie tętnicze, znosi objawy występujące w okresie po odstawieniu nikotyny". 

 "Działanie niepożądane: Nudności, wymioty, zawroty głowy, skurcze i osłabienie mięśni. Po przedawkowaniu obserwuje się nudności, wymioty, zwiększenie częstotliwości rytmu serca, podwyższenie ciśnienia tętniczego, zaburzenia oddychania; postępowanie podobnie jak po zatruciu nikotyną, stosować leczenie objawowe (w przypadku pobudzenia można zastosować leki uspokajające lub obniżające ciśnienie krwi)". 

 "Nie stosować u kobiet w ciąży ani w okresie karmienia piersią". 

 "Dawkowanie: P.o. 1,5 mg co 2 h (6 tabl./d) przez 3 dni, w 4.-12. dniu co 2,5 h (5 tabl./d), w 13.-16. dniu co 3 h (4 tabl./d), w 17.-20 dniu co 5 h (3 tabl./d), w 20.-25. dniu 1,5-3 mg/d. Palenie papierosów należy przerwać najpóźniej 5 dni po rozpoczęciu leczenia, we wcześniejszym okresie zmniejszać liczbę wypalanych papierosów. W późniejszym okresie nie wolno zapalić ani jednego papierosa, ponieważ od tego zależy trwałość wyników leczenia. Leczenie można powtórzyć po 4-5 mies.".

 W e-papierosach nie ma zastosowania, bo ma fizykochemiczne i biologiczne cechy inne niż nikotyna, nie może być dawkowana wziewnie. Były próby, ale nieudane. Nie wiem dlaczego, nigdzie nie ma wyjaśnienia, ale chyba chodzi o to, że jest ohydna w smaku (to na pewno, sprawdziłem na sobie). Poza tym prawdopodobnie drażni drogi oddechowe.

 Dodam jeszcze, że wchłania się przez błonę śluzową (przewodu pokarmowego) wolno, działanie wykazuje dopiero po 30 min. W dużych dawkach (ok. 600-1200 mg, czyli 0,6-1,2 g) powoduje zatrzymanie oddychania i śmierć.

----------


## Sadurska

Ale na pewno nie dzięki desmoxanowi. Brałam go 3 czy 4 dni, ale nie pomagał mi jakoś szczególnie...Może psychicznie. 
Paliłam jakieś 16 lat...Rzuciłam, na pewno nie z powodów ekonomicznych, bo paczka fajek za 13 zł to śmieszne pieniądze w porównaniu z przyjemnością jaką mi dostarczały...
Wkurzają mnie ludzie. którzy mówią, że rzucili bo denerwował ich zapach papierosów...
To po co w ogóle palili?
Ja paliłam i lubiłam ten zapach, do tej pory lubię.
Teraz prawie 4 miesiące nie palę ANI JEDNEGO! i BARDZO BARDZO CHCE MI SIĘ PALIĆ...
Te 4 miesiące to jak jakiś sen... Nie mam już przyjemności ze spotykania się z ludźmi. Właściwie to wyjścia do pubu ograniczyłam do minimum. Kiedyś chodziłam raz, 2 razy w tygodniu, teraz może poza Sylwestrem byłam kilka razy jak mnie ktoś zmusił...
Potracę wszystkich znajomych. Wyjście zawsze kojarzyło mi się z paleniem...choć nie wszyscy z nich palą. 
Teraz nie mam przyjemności z wychodzenia i od tych 4 miesięcy jestem w jakiejś  depresji i nic mnie nie cieszy. 
Taka prawda.

----------


## slawuszek

Jakies 2 tygodnie temu wyczailem ze w domu leza tabletki desmoxan
co smieszne mama kupila je w zeszlym roku w lipcu i tak sobie lezaly 
desmoxan tak mnie zaciekawil ze zaczelem szukac jakis info w wujku google 
no i trafilem 
naczytalem sie tu tyle zlego i tyle dobrego az w koncu stwierdzilem ze sam sprobuje skoro juz tabletki leza
chcialem generalnie sprawdzic ile w tym wszystkim silnej woli a ile daja tabletki a wrecz nawet powiem ze nie mialem w planie rzucania palenia
mame rowniez namowilem 
1 dzien - 6 tabletek - poltora paczki fajek spalonych - smak fajek powiedzmy ze taki sam moze troszke inny
2 dzien - kolejne 6 tabletek - paczka fajek spalona - fajki zmienily smak ale dalej sie chcialo palic 
3 dzien - wrocilem rano z pracy spalilem 2 papierosy ,przespalem sie  troszke po nocce ,kolejne 2 papierosy i znow sen od godziny 17
nagle przełom obudzilem sie i jakos dziwnie mi sie nie chcialo palic ,fajki wzielem do pracy specjalnie wyszedlem z kolesiami na przerwe i tez nic no poprostu mi sie nie chcialo 
dzis mija juz 9 dzien jak nie pale i moge smialo powiedziec ze tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i wcale nie trzeba miec do tego silnej woli
na koniec dodam jeszcze ze moja mama rowniez przestala palic dzien pozniej po mnie
po 5 dniach przestalem zazywac tabletki 
skutkow ubocznych nie zaobserwowalem wiec nie jest zle
polecam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zupełnie Cię nie rozumiem!!!po co w takim razie przestałaś palić skoro jesteś teraz tak bardzo nieszczęśliwa?????
Skoro papierosy dawały Ci tyle radości, szczęścia a nwet sens spotykania się ze znjomymi - idź do sklepu kup cały karton papierosó, zapal od razu 10 na raz i znów bądź szczęśliwa!!!!!!!!!porażka!!!!!współczuję Ci Twojej głupoty.

----------


## Sadurska

> zupełnie Cię nie rozumiem!!!po co w takim razie przestałaś palić skoro jesteś teraz tak bardzo nieszczęśliwa?????
> Skoro papierosy dawały Ci tyle radości, szczęścia a nwet sens spotykania się ze znjomymi - idź do sklepu kup cały karton papierosó, zapal od razu 10 na raz i znów bądź szczęśliwa!!!!!!!!!porażka!!!!!współczuję Ci Twojej głupoty.


A ja współczuję Ci Twojej głupoty...oraz chamstwa. Anonimowość w Internecie sprawia, że niektórym ludziom słoma zaczyna wychodzić z butów, ale to już nie mój problem tylko Twój i ludzi z Twojego otoczenia.
Poza powyższą uwagą:
piszę co czuję. Nie możesz wyzywać mnie od głupich tylko dlatego, że piszę, że czuję się nieszczęśliwa bo rzucam palenie. 
Mogłabym to samo powiedzieć o Tobie, że współczuję Ci głupoty, bo zaczęłaś/zacząłeś palić w ogóle. 

Jednak nie porażka, bo nie palę 111 dni!
Czuję się z tym BEZNADZIEJNIE i taka jest prawda. 

Jak to po co rzucałam? Bo nie chcę zachorować na raka lub rozedmę płuc, to oczywiste. 

Denerwuje mnie najbardziej hipokryzja u ludzi rzucających i udających jak to się czują ok. Myślę, że tacy ludzie właśnie najszybciej sięgną po fajka. 
 Skoro tak się czują ok od razu po kilku tygodniach od rzucenia, to oni byli dopiero głupi skoro palili, choć im to nic nie dawało. 
Ja chociaż szczerze przyznaję, że palenie było dla mnie ogromną przyjemnością i że fatalnie czuję się mimo, że mijają już 4 miesiące.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyzuza

> paliłem 20 lat raptem poznałem kochankę która nie znosiła mojego palenia ,i co ,odzwyczaiła mnie od palenia,tyle mi pozostało po niej nie mam już kochanki. Nie paliłem 15 lat ,ale zacząłem znowu palić od 4 miesięcy


Poszukaj kochanki i nie pal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo mi pomogły tabletki. Stosowałem przez 2 tygodnie i wystarczyło. Po 5 latach palenia dzisiaj mija 100 dzień od ostatniego papierosa. W moim przypadku skutkiem ubocznym, lub też *wliczonym* w kurację było otępienie umysłu i spowolniona reakcja, w pierwszych dniach kuracji kontakt ze mną był bardzo trudny, zawieszenie i spowolnienie tak bym nazwał skutek uboczny. W połączeniu z alkoholem było kolorowo:P. Ale już po kilku dniach od odstawienia tabletek wszystko wróciło do normy, ba, jest lepiej. Polecam tabletki znieczulają i zmniejszają tą psycho-fizyczną mękę. Teraz z uśmiechem oceniam siebie przed dzień ostatniego papierosa i całą obawę przed rzucaniem fajek. Naprawdę nic nie stracisz, Twoje życie się nie pogrąży, cierpienia nie będzie..chociaż za taką głupotę jaką jest palenie trochę by się należało. Nieoceniona wolność Twego umysłu. To niesamowite pokonać swojego największego wroga. Więc przy użyciu takiego czy innego *leku* pozbądź się swej słabości!

pozdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kłamiesz jak z nut. Desmoxan nie zmienia smaku fajki w żadnej fazie jego brania


Może u Ciebie tak było ale u mnie i mojego kolegi który namówił mnie na zakup Desmoxanu po dwóch dniach podczas palenia smak jest okropny, nie da się wypalić całej fajki. Mi się udało więc polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej właśnie mija 17 dni od końca kuracji , paliłem 15lat 20 sztuk dziennie. Powiem tyle że desmoxan robi swoje, ale najważniejsza jest silna wola. Trzymam kciuki za wszystkich rzucających i serdecznie pozdrawiam Stacha, który namówił mnie na zakup.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam , wszystko zależy od naszej psychiki i chęci rzucenia palenia , jestem już 3 tygodnie po kuracji z desmoxanem  nie pale czuję się świetnie więcej energii , i więcej w portfelu ;-) , owszem były dni gdzie bardzo chciało mi się sięgnąc po papierosa ale tłumaczylam sobie ze nie warto , ze żaden papieros nie bedzie rządził moim życiem , stany nerwowe tez były ale to normalne  , paliłam 15 lat , Wszystkim chcącym rzucić palenie zyczę powodzenia i wytrwałości bo na prawdę warto !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rowniez dzieki tym tabletka nie pale i nie wiezylam jak ludzie mi mowili ze nie mozna po nich zapalic ja zapalilam i cierpialam prawie caly dzien i po trzech dniach rzucilam i po tym jak przetestowalam na sobie jak to jest jak sie zapali i znalazlam sie z wymiotami w toalecie ciesze sie ze udalo mi sie i wkoncu dzieki desmoxtanowi rzucilam a juz probowalam wszystkiego nawet e-papierosa palilam ale nic nie pomagalo a jak rece zajasc slonecznik skubac powaznie uwiezcie to pomaga i wcale nie prawda ze po zakonczonej kuracij ciagnie to jedynie nasza glupota bo jak ktos chce to nastawi receptory pozytywnie i rzuci.

----------


## patryzjaz

Desmoxan jest po prostu oparty na cytyzynie, która działa na układ nerwowy bardzo podobnie do nikotyny. Dzięki temu zaspokaja głód nikotynowy, mimo że jej nie przyjmujemy. W skrócie Desmoxan po prostu zaspokaja głód nikotynowy, który uważa się jako główny czynnik uzależniający od papierosów, a jest jedynie głównym z czynników. Innymi czynnikami jest sam odruch zaciągania, a nawet smak i zapach. Z nimi łatwiej sobie poradzić, dlatego tabletki odniosły taki sukces. Nie wiecie dlaczego fajki po 2 dniach wam nie smakowały albo po nich wymiotowaliście? Bo są po prostu śmierdzące i niedobre. Krótka przerwa od normalnego papierosa i widać efekty.

----------


## akni

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy


Trzeba jeszcze kupić tonę silnej woli . I wtedy się uda . Dzisiaj zaczęłam i wypaliłam tylko dwa papierosy . Czyli można
jak się naprawdę chce.

----------


## Lysy

Witam, czytam tak wasze watki i nasuwa mi sie pare mysli... mianowicie wiekszosc z was uwaza ze wezmie Desmoxan i nagle w jakis cudowny sposob przestana palic... NIE !!! Podstawa w rzuceniu palenia jest silna wola. To wy sami musicie byc przekonani o tym ze nie chcecie palic. Ja rowniez mialem chwile zwatpienia, lapalem sie na odruchach - palilem zawsze rano przy kawie, w pracy itd... Trzeba to rowniez zwalczyc, zajac sie czyms innym. Ja polecam Desmoxan ludziom ktorzy chca rzucic palenie i sa o tym przekonani a nie tym ktorzy mysla ze to cudowny lek na cale zlo tego swiata, widac macie zbyt slaba wole zeby to zrobic..... POZDRAWIAM  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czytam tak wasze watki i nasuwa mi sie pare mysli... mianowicie wiekszosc z was uwaza ze wezmie Desmoxan i nagle w jakis cudowny sposob przestana palic... NIE !!! Podstawa w rzuceniu palenia jest silna wola. To wy sami musicie byc przekonani o tym ze nie chcecie palic. Ja rowniez mialem chwile zwatpienia, lapalem sie na odruchach - palilem zawsze rano przy kawie, w pracy itd... Trzeba to rowniez zwalczyc, zajac sie czyms innym. Ja polecam Desmoxan ludziom ktorzy chca rzucic palenie i sa o tym przekonani a nie tym ktorzy mysla ze to cudowny lek na cale zlo tego swiata, widac macie zbyt slaba wole zeby to zrobic..... POZDRAWIAM


Zgadzam się w 100% z postem powyżej. Nic i nikt za nas nie rzuci palenia. Desmoxan to nie cud który się zażyje i już ot tak nie palimy. Wiem to po sobie, paliłam 12 lat bez ani jednego dnia przerwy po paczce dziennie. Dziś jej 77 dzień jak nie palę, 77 dni temu zaczęłam stosować desmoxan, jest cholernie ciężko ale daję radę i jestem z siebie dumna że mi się udaje. Podsumowując 80% sukcesu u mnie to silna wola i chęć przestania palenia, 20 % to desmoxan. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najważniejsza jest chęć i silna wola rzucającego palenie. Bez tego ani rusz. A wiem co piszę bo sama doświadczyłam. Paliłam przez 11 lat. Paczka w pracy, paczka w domu. Od 1.09. miały papierosy podrożeć i postanowiłam, że "od jutra NIE PALĘ". Ale następnego dnia oczywiście po przebudzeniu pierwsze co po otwarciu oczu!? no papierosek jak zawsze. Po zapaleniu i pociągnięciu pierwszego dymka miałam tak silne odruchy wymiotne i stwierdziłam, że moje postanowienie jest bardzo mocne i szkoda by było nie spróbować. Pierwszy tydzień był koszmarem, ale wzięłam w pracy urlop żeby koleżanki nie kusiły i udało się. Nie paliłam 12 lat. Aż przyszedł taki dzień że spróbowałam. Myślałam że jak już nie palę tyle lat to przecież od jednego nic się nie stanie. Nic bardziej mylnego. Tak mi smakował ten papieros że zaczęłam swój nałóg od nowa. Paliłam 2,5 roku. Aż znów postanowiłam. KONIEC Z PALENIEM!!! A że akurat trzeba było wymienić lodówkę - to postanowiłam wziąć ją na raty twierdząc że wolę płacić ratę niż wydawać na fajki. I tym razem mocno postanowiłam. Spłaciłam lodówkę, i jeszcze wiele innych rzeczy kupiłam do domu na raty. We wrześniu będzie 9 lat bez papierosa. Nie stosowałam żadnych wspomagaczy tylko moja silna wola i chęć rzucenia a potem wyobraźnia co mogę sobie kupić za zaoszczędzone pieniądze pomogły mi skończyć z nałogiem. Mam nadzieję, że już nie będę tak głupio myśleć że jeden papieros mi nie zaszkodzi. Na razie chęci do zapalenia nie mam. Życzę rzucającym DUŻO WYTRWAŁOŚCI i życzę POWODZENIA. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Sadurska

> Najważniejsza jest chęć i silna wola rzucającego palenie. Bez tego ani rusz. A wiem co piszę bo sama doświadczyłam. Paliłam przez 11 lat. Paczka w pracy, paczka w domu. Od 1.09. miały papierosy podrożeć i postanowiłam, że "od jutra NIE PALĘ". Ale następnego dnia oczywiście po przebudzeniu pierwsze co po otwarciu oczu!? no papierosek jak zawsze. Po zapaleniu i pociągnięciu pierwszego dymka miałam tak silne odruchy wymiotne i stwierdziłam, że moje postanowienie jest bardzo mocne i szkoda by było nie spróbować. Pierwszy tydzień był koszmarem, ale wzięłam w pracy urlop żeby koleżanki nie kusiły i udało się. Nie paliłam 12 lat. Aż przyszedł taki dzień że spróbowałam. Myślałam że jak już nie palę tyle lat to przecież od jednego nic się nie stanie. Nic bardziej mylnego. Tak mi smakował ten papieros że zaczęłam swój nałóg od nowa. Paliłam 2,5 roku. Aż znów postanowiłam. KONIEC Z PALENIEM!!! A że akurat trzeba było wymienić lodówkę - to postanowiłam wziąć ją na raty twierdząc że wolę płacić ratę niż wydawać na fajki. I tym razem mocno postanowiłam. Spłaciłam lodówkę, i jeszcze wiele innych rzeczy kupiłam do domu na raty. We wrześniu będzie 9 lat bez papierosa. Nie stosowałam żadnych wspomagaczy tylko moja silna wola i chęć rzucenia a potem wyobraźnia co mogę sobie kupić za zaoszczędzone pieniądze pomogły mi skończyć z nałogiem. Mam nadzieję, że już nie będę tak głupio myśleć że jeden papieros mi nie zaszkodzi. Na razie chęci do zapalenia nie mam. Życzę rzucającym DUŻO WYTRWAŁOŚCI i życzę POWODZENIA. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.



Nie palę 4 miesiące, czyli 121 dni i cały czas czuję brak papierosa...
Takie posty jak powyższy mnie dołują. Po 12 latach zacząć palić. Myślałam, że po 12 latach człowiek już nie ma ochoty na palenie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie palę 4 miesiące, czyli 121 dni i cały czas czuję brak papierosa...
> Takie posty jak powyższy mnie dołują. Po 12 latach zacząć palić. Myślałam, że po 12 latach człowiek już nie ma ochoty na palenie...


Wiem, ze to przykre ale wydaje mi się , że nawet jak się rzuci palenie - to jest się uzależnionym już do końca życia, i chyba nigdy na zawsze nie mija ochota na zapalenie papieroska...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja dzis MIALAM 80 dzien bez papierosa, i poleglam zapalilam jednego :Frown:  ale jestem na siebie zla. Mam pytanie jak myslicie jezeli kuracje  skonczylam 30 stycznia to czy moge teraz znowu zaczac kolejna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oj kolego zeby skutecznie reklamowac trzeeba sie bardziej postarac. Przeciez od razu widac ze to spam w najczystszej postaci.


Dlaczego zaraz spam? Ja tez rzuciłam dzięki Tabexowi (juz po 7 dniach niedobrze mi było na widok papierosa) i też uważam, że działa, choć na mojego tatę nie podziałał w ogóle, bo na niego nic nie działało, a pomogły mu 2 seanse "rezonansowego" rzucania palenia. Każdy jest inny i co innego na niego działa. Podstawą jest świadomość, że chce sie rzucić palenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> najlepsza metoda jak moze byc to ksiazka Alana Carra PROSTA METODA JAK SKUTECZNIE RZUCIC PALENIE nie pale juz od 3 lat i ani przez chwile nie mialalm watpliwosci ze brakuje mi fajki, najgorsze ze kazdy jak rzuca palenie to mysli ze traci cos jakas przyjemnosc a jaka to przyjemnosc wdychac ten smród rownie dobrze mozna zaciagac sie spalinami z rury wydechowej.`Q1



Mi też pomógł Alan Carr. Nawet nie liczę ile już nie palę, chyba z 4 lata, a paliłam paczkę dziennie i potrafiłam wygrzebywać pety ze śmietnika więc byłam porządnie uzależniona... Jak sobie przypomnę, że paliłam to zawsze się cieszę, że tego nie robię. Nie wydaje tylu pieniędzy, nie truję się, nie śmierdzę, papieros nie włada moim życiem. Ani razu nie zapaliłam, boję się, że zemdleję (kiedyś zemdlałam po zapaleniu papierosa po długim czasie niepalenia). Poza tym jak to śmierdzi ! Po co to?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłam sporo nawet jak chorowałam (choroba nie związana z paleniem ?) nie mogłam przestać do momentu jak przyjechała do nas w odwiedziny siostra mojego Taty jej widok był koszmarny a namiętne palenie nawet w nocy wręcz obsesyjne ja w tym okresie przechodziłam silną nerwicę i ruinę życia osobistego tylko wsparcie mojego syna i rodziny trzymały mnie nie przesadzając przy życiu  ten koszmarny widok przeraził mnie autentycznie  i przestałam ze strach już od tamtego dnia nie sięgnęłam po papierosa a to już 35 lat i jestem gorliwym przeciwnikiem palenia nawet jak na przystanku ktoś pali zwracam uwagę po co mam wąchać smrody.Ciocia niedługo po wizycie zmarła nikomu nie życzę takiej śmierci moja rodzina zawsze była nie paląca ale mój mąż tak.Nigdy nie miałam problemu z tyciem po rzuceniu palenia to kwestia psychiki i silnej woli i wszystkim palaczom życzę dużo silnej woli i wytrwałości to się da zrobić bo gdy przychodzi choroba  ( mój były ma raka płuc i żołądka nieoperacyjne zbyt mała pojemność płuc to papieroski ) to już jest za pózno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

desmoksanPomagaZmiejszaFizyczneObjawyAbstynencyjne  .ITuRobiSieProblemBoPozostajPsychiczneUzaleznienie  AleMoznaSieGoPozbycPalacMarihuane.MiSieUdalo.Probo  walemSamaTrawaPotemSamymaCetyzynaBzSkutku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paliłem 40 lat , nie palę od dwóch.
Stan zdrowia mnie nie zmuszał do rzucenia , jednak stwierdziłem , że najwyższy czas.
Niby sukces , ale ochota na dymka nie przeszła  :Frown:  .
Trzymam się , bo już a'konto poczyniłem spore inwestycje  :Smile: )).
I chyba tylko to mi pomaga w wytrwaniu.
Desmoxan brałem , być może pomógł przetrwać najgorsze chwile.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...


Witam, paliłam  prawie 30 lat z  przerwami na ciążę , karmienie i za każdym razem wracałam do nałogu. Plastry, gumy mi nie pomogły nigdy. Teraz z Desmoksanem spróbowałam jest efekt od piątej doby brania nie palę. Najgorszy był dla mnie pierwszy miesiąc po odstawieniu tabletek a później już dużo lepiej. Choć  nawet teraz zdarza mi się  chęć zapalenia fajeczki ale to do wytrzymania. Najgorsze w tym wszystkim jest 10 kg  do przodu - MASAKRA!!. Teraz moja uwaga skupia się na ograniczeniu jedzenia i już nie myślę o papierosach. W trakcie  "odwyku" skupiłam się na nie paleniu a nie wzięłam pod uwagę przybywających kilogramów.  Życzę  wytrwałości - WARTO!!!!  teraz jazda na  rowerze to przyjemność a kiedyś katorga - zadyszka , brak oddechu, kołatania serca. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, paliłam prawie 30 lat z przerwami na ciążę , karmienie i za każdym razem wracałam do nałogu. Plastry, gumy mi nie pomogły nigdy. Teraz z Desmoksanem spróbowałam jest efekt od piątej doby brania nie palę. Najgorszy był dla mnie pierwszy miesiąc po odstawieniu tabletek a później już dużo lepiej. Choć nawet teraz zdarza mi się chęć zapalenia fajeczki ale to do wytrzymania. Najgorsze w tym wszystkim jest 10 kg do przodu - MASAKRA!!. Teraz moja uwaga skupia się na ograniczeniu jedzenia i już nie myślę o papierosach. W trakcie "odwyku" skupiłam się na nie paleniu a nie wzięłam pod uwagę przybywających kilogramów. Życzę wytrwałości - WARTO!!!! teraz jazda na rowerze to przyjemność a kiedyś katorga - zadyszka , brak oddechu, kołatania serca. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> najlepsza metoda jak moze byc to ksiazka Alana Carra PROSTA METODA JAK SKUTECZNIE RZUCIC PALENIE nie pale juz od 3 lat i ani przez chwile nie mialalm watpliwosci ze brakuje mi fajki, najgorsze ze kazdy jak rzuca palenie to mysli ze traci cos jakas przyjemnosc a jaka to przyjemnosc wdychac ten smród rownie dobrze mozna zaciagac sie spalinami z rury wydechowej.`Q1


a moja corka nauczyła sie huśtać na huśtawce po przeczytaniu ksiażki PROSTA METODA JAK SKUTECZNIE NAUCZYĆ SIE HUŚTAĆ NA HUŚTAWCE i huśta się juz od 5 lat.

ta metoda niezle ryje w deklu, skoro dalas sobie wmowic to widze ze latwo mozna cie przekonac do wstapienia do jakiejs sekty.

czytalem ksiazke a nawet chodzilem na spotkania z pewna pania ktora promowala zucanie palenia wlasnie ta metada i nic to nie dalo. "rownie dobrze mozna zaciagac sie spalinami z rury wydechowej" troche glupie porownanie pamietam je ze spotkania :P

 a po desmoksanie juz 3 miesace niepale wiec kazdy moze powiedziec ze dla niego najlepsza metoda jest jest ta, ktora pozwolila mu pozbyc sie nalogu.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba mieć mozg, żeby srodek zadzialal. A działa na żądanie. Chce przestać, to przestaje z jego pomocą. Trzeba stworzyć sobie takie warunki, aby chcieć. Najlepszy jest problem ze zdrowiem, niepalaca zona, dzieci zatruwane dymem, smrod i smierdzacy widok moczących się w brunatnej wodzie petów w porównaniu z tym co mamy w pluckach. Powodzenia. Ja moglem, wy tez możecie jak zechcecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Palilem 9 lat, paczke dziennie. Kupilem desmoxan, bo dowiedzialem sie, ze moj kuzyn dzieki temu rzucil palenie. Przygotowalem sie psychicznie, ale rzucilem w inny sposob niz zalecano. Wypalilem ostatnia fajke wieczorem w czwartek, przed snem wzialem jedna tabletke i nastepnego dnie 3 tabletki w rownych  odstepach czasu. Uzylem w sumie 16 tabletek i od 4 tygoni nie pale.

----------


## diabelek

Nie pale już 10 miechów lek działa nie utyłam nie schudłam nie czuje głodu nikotynowego 
nie raz chciałam żucić i ten lek działa rewelacyjnie jedynie musiałam walczyć z przyzwyczajeniem 
tz łapy nie miałam gdzie podziać a komentarze że nic nie podziałało to bzdura bo lek zwalcza głód a nie przyzwyczajenia lek za nas wszystkiego nie zrobi jak wiekszość myśli .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,

Jestem niepijącym alkoholikiem i nikotynistą. Nie piję od 4 lat, ale doskonale pamiętam każdy dzień odchodzenia od nałogu. Pamiętam te góry i doły, pamiętam ten żal po stracie, pamiętam jaki to ja biedny miś byłem, pamiętam jak to chciałem orderu za "nie picie", pamiętam wszystko co zrobiłem po alkoholu :-( 

Pamiętam też słowa terapeuty, że przymus picia w końcu mija i że przestaję pić ... dla siebie.
O wiele łatwiej było mi znieść ten czas ... kiedy zrozumiałem (długo to trwało, kilka zapić po drodze), że robiłem WRESZCIE coś WYŁĄCZNIE dla siebie !

Wódą zabijałem siebie, ale też i kochających ludzi w okół. Papierosami zabijałem wyłącznie siebie ...

Po 4 latach abstynencji stosuję tą samą skuteczną dla mnie metodę do rzucenia palenia (2 paczki dziennie, przez 25 lat), wierzę, że przymus palenia (jak picia) kiedyś po prostu minie. Trzeba tylko dużo cierpliwości, a każda minuta bez papierosa to małe zwycięstwo ... 

Desmoxan brałem - wszystko co może pomóc jest skuteczne :-), ale najskuteczniejsza jest sama chęć i świadomość, że robię to dla samego siebie. Dla świeżego oddechu, czucia zapachów, smaków. Dla braku zadyszki po wejściu na pierwsze piętro, dla oszczędności, na złość szyderczym kumplom - nie dasz rady ! ... dla wszystkiego co chcecie, by stać się wolnym człowiekiem !

Czy Desmoxna mi pomógł ? Pewnie tak, choć szarpało mną przez całą kurację (jedynie z przerwą trzeciego dnia). Sądzę jednak, że złagodził objawy odstawienia nikotyny, a szarpanie powolutku się wycisza ...
Jak to mówią - suma uzależnień musi być równa, ale teraz powolutku staję się wolny, również od kompulsywnego jedzenia ;-)

Uzależniony będę do końca życia. Chce wierzyć, że nie wrócę do picia, że nie wrócę do palenia ... ale przede wszystkim chcę po prostu żyć !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cała kuracja przebiegała tak jak opisano w ulotce.Piątego dnia rano wstalam i nie zapaliłam.Nie mialam ochoty na papierosa! Po trzydziestu pięciu latach palenia rzuciłam papierosy.A co najważniejsze - bez objawów odstawienia.Nie czułam potrzeby palenia,nie mialam też problemów z rekami,caly odwyk przeszedł bezboleśnie.Szkoda,że dopiero teraz stworzyli taki lek,ale lepiej póżno niż wcale.Odzyskalam węch i wolnośc.Już nie jestem niewolnikiem nałogu,nie biegam po mieście w poszukiwaniu swoich fajek,już nie denerwuję się na myśl,ze zabraknie mi fajek,nie szukam miejsca do palenia,nie marznę i nie moknę na ulicy z fajką w ręku.Jestem wolnym czlowiekiem.!!! Trzeba brac desmoksan i trzeba chciec rzucic,kazdy powód do zerwania z nałogiem jest dobry.Warto też wesprzec odpowiednią literaturą.powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam champix po 3dniach zucilem lecz kuracja trwala okolo 8tygodni ale juz 1rok i 4 miesiace niepale. Jedyny skutek uboczny pare kilo przytylem okolo 10.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisałaś : 


> 1 dzien 2 fajki; 2 dzien pol papierocha, 3 nic . Mija tydzien i nic. Kosztowaly mnie 55zl a w momencie, gdy dziennie kupowalam paczke juz wyszlam na plus.
> Skutki uboczne: 1. Totalny brak apetytu, wmuszam w siebie batonika dziennie bo tylko to mi jest w stanie przez gardlo przejsc, schudlam 3 kg, odruch wymiotny w momencie gdy popatrze na coś do jedzienia
> Ogolnie nie jestem zadowolona, meczarnia a efektów takich jak chcialam zero, ale moze kadzy organizm reaguje inaczej...


no to jakich efektów oczekiwałaś?? 
Domyślam się, że nie chciałaś aby był odruch wymiotny i brak apetytu. Jednak jeśli piszesz:" 1 dzien 2 fajki; 2 dzien pol papierocha, 3 nic . Mija tydzien i nic. Kosztowaly mnie 55zl a w momencie, gdy dziennie kupowalam paczke juz wyszlam na plus." czyli jednak jakiś efekt jest-mniej palisz-czyli to do czego ten lek był :P Wiec dlaczego masz temta: nie działa szkoda kasy??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak narazie działa dzisiaj mija 10 dzien bez papierosa paliłem 30 lat paczke dziennie nie wierzyłem w to ze mi pomogą o dziwo nie odczuwam głodu nikotynowego poprzednie próby rzucenia byly mizerne plastry czy e-papierosy są oszukiwaniem samego siebie zero rezultatu. Jedyny skutek uboczny po tabletkach jaki mam to sny ktorych wczesniej nie miałem nigdy. Ale to nie przeszkoda.

----------


## Paff

A co sądzicie o tabletkach Tabex (to jest zamiennik Desmoxanu) parę złotych tańszy, ale podobno sktueczność identyczna. Właśnie kupiłam i zamierzam przetestować, kuracja trwa 25 dni. Trzymcie za mnie kciuku... :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć wszystkim 
> Ja mam pytanie z innej beczki, ktoś wie, jak długo cytyzyna utrzymuje się w organizmie po odstawieniu ?
> Po około dwóch tygodni przyjmowania zacząłem mieć zawroty głowy, jest to dziwne, bo nie miałem ich na początku, a pojawiły się, jak już byłem przy 2 czy 3 tabletkach dziennie. Odstawiłem ten desmoksan, zacząłem popalać, po około 2 tygodniach zacząłem mieć duszności, włącznie z takimi akcjami jak opisał kolega wyżej - ze 2, 3 razy mega kołatanie serca z mega dusznościami, po 10, 20 minutach przechodzi. 
> Oczywiście zacząłem palić coraz więcej co zapewne też może mieć znaczenie. 
> Dziwne jest tylko dla mnie, że takie skutki utrzymują się tak długo. Pomyślałby, że to co innego, ale niektóre z innych, mniejdokuczliwych objawów również występują, w tym osławione dziwne sny. 
> Niestety nie mogę się doszukać informacji jak długo to siedzi w organizmie. 
> 
> Co do samej skuteczności - bezapelacyjnie działa. 
> Zacząłem jeść tabletki przy zerowej motywacji i nie mając pojęcia co to jest, poprostu obiecałem komuś, że spróbuję 
> ...


To było 4 lata temu, nigdy wcześniej nie czułam się tak źle. Duszności, ból i kołatanie serca, odruch wymiotny - okropieństwo, a wszysko przez to, że nadal paliłam biorąc tabletki, nie róbcie tego przenigdy. Moja pierwsza przygoda z tabexem wyglądała tak, że przez 3 miesiące nie palilam. Druga, opisana wyżej - 8 lat temu. Teraz czas na desmoksan. juro kupuję, zobaczymy jak tym razem się potoczy. n

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co sądzicie o tabletkach Tabex (to jest zamiennik Desmoxanu) parę złotych tańszy, ale podobno sktueczność identyczna. Właśnie kupiłam i zamierzam przetestować, kuracja trwa 25 dni. Trzymcie za mnie kciuku... :/


A ja sądziłam, że Desmoxan jest zamiennikiem Tabexu i jest tańszy. Ja 3 lata temu płaciłam 70 złotych za Tabex.  Myslę, że jest to to samo - czyli cytozyna w składzie. 
Trzymam kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## Frecia24

Witam wszystkich. Przeczytałam część opini . W Większości negatywne...hmm... ja  rzuciłam z desmoksanem .... po 10 latach palenia co najmniej paczki dziennie. Bodziec motywacyjny  ... chce starac sie o dziecko. Najważniejsze ...to znaleźć sobie bodziec motywacyjny ...ale taki naprawde soildny. Rzucałam juz palenie kilkukrotne ale nigd y mi sie to ie udało .... na tabexie ...nie paliłam ae tylko w trakcie brania tabletek.....poxniej wróciłam bo kuracja jest na tyle długa ze przestałam systematycznie brac tabletki i sie złapałam. N plastrach bardzo fajnie mi sie rzucało , bo przyklejam plaster i zapominałam na cały dzień. a palic mi sie nie chciało. Niestety po 4 tygodniach plastrów dostałam takiej reakcji alergicznej ze nawet Pani Dermatolog była przerażona...miałam wręcz poparzenia na ciele po plastrach. Po odstawieniu plastrów jeszcze tydizen sie trzymałam ale tez pękłam. Dopiero teraz kiedy  w telewizji zaczęli reklamować desmoxan stwierdziłam ...co mi zkodzi ... to tylko  kilkadziesiąt złotych ( tyle co w tygodniu wydaje na fajki ) i jedynie 25 dni.. Zaczęłam brać...nastawiłam sobie z telefonie przypomnienia o której mam brac tabletki na kazdy dzień . POza tym w pracy kolega z pokoju tez mi przypominał i pilnował  włączając "weź pigułkę"  .... i tak poszło.  pierwszych 5 dni paliłam po 5 paierosów  bo powiedziałam sobie ze to ostanie fajki w moim życiu i nie zamierzałam ich sobie odmawiać. 6 dnia .... koniec. Zero . Bałam sie ze najgorsze beda przyzwyczajenia...ale szczerze powiedziawszy najwiekszy poblem z przyzwyczajeniami minął po 5 dniach. I każdego dnia chwaliłam sie kolegom w pracy którzy mi wierni kibicowali  ze kolejny dzien nie pale i tak całą kuracje.  Maż w mojej obecności zapalił raptem kilka papierosów. Tez starał sie mnie  nie kusic. I teraz po miesiącu czasu od zakończenia kuracji... nie pale i nie mam najmniejszej ochoty ..a mąż i inni znajomi nadal pala i palą w mojej obecności.  
Nie rusza mnie to . Nawet w sytuacjach stresowych juz nie potrzebuje fajki.  Na imprezie taz nie brakowało mi szczególnie papierosa. Duza motywacja i  przeprowadzenie tej kuracji do konca tak jak trzeba  naprawdę daje ogromna szanse na sukces. i cos ważnego dla kobiet ..... może ze 2- 3 kg na plusie tylko.  To niewielka cena za rzucenie palenia. Naprawdę  czuje sie świetnie, nie jestem nerwowa,  nie mam porannego kapcia w buzi,, zgagi, zęby odzyskały jasny kolor  i smak wyraźniejszy a do tego ...ma 3 stówy kieszonkowego miesięcznie . Czyli mniej wiecej tyle ile wydawałam na fajki....  :Wink:   Naprawdę POLECAM!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Desmoxan jako jedyny srodek na rzucanie palenia pomogl mi I mezowi rzucic palenie. Wczesniej probowalismy wszystkiego, tabexu, tabletek do ssania, gum , plastrow, nawet ksiazki 'jak zucic palenie' Carreya. Nic niestety ni pomoglo. Stwierdzilismy ze nalezy dalej probowac no I kupilam Desmoxan. Obydwoje z mezem przestalismy palic juz po dwoch dniach I do dzis nie palimy a to juz ponad pol roku. Ani na moment nie chcielismy znowu zapalic I nie tesknimy. Wazne jest zeby chciec. Aby zrozumiec na czym uzaleznienie polega polecam przeczytac ksiazke Carreya to duzo pomoze w nastawieniu sie do rzucania. Dzieki serdeczne wynalazcy bo wreszcie jestesmy wolni.

----------


## wrocławianin

Paliłem przez 18lat tak ok paczki dziennie wystarczyło kupić Desmoxan brać jak pisało w ulotce i najważniejsze nastawić się psychicznie na żucenie palenia. po 5 dniach kuracji już nie paliłem a Desmoxan odstawiłem 7 dnia. Nie palę już miesiąc i nie czuje potrzeby zapalenia a wręcz przeciwnie brzydzi mnie smród papierosów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Desmoxan jako jedyny srodek na rzucanie palenia pomogl mi I mezowi rzucic palenie. Wczesniej probowalismy wszystkiego, tabexu, tabletek do ssania, gum , plastrow, nawet ksiazki 'jak zucic palenie' Carreya. Nic niestety ni pomoglo. Stwierdzilismy ze nalezy dalej probowac no I kupilam Desmoxan. Obydwoje z mezem przestalismy palic juz po dwoch dniach I do dzis nie palimy a to juz ponad pol roku. Ani na moment nie chcielismy znowu zapalic I nie tesknimy. Wazne jest zeby chciec. Aby zrozumiec na czym uzaleznienie polega polecam przeczytac ksiazke Carreya to duzo pomoze w nastawieniu sie do rzucania. Dzieki serdeczne wynalazcy bo wreszcie jestesmy wolni.


Nie rozumiem jak desmoxan pomógł a tabex nie?? Jak przeczytasz skład to się okazuje, że mają dokładnie to samo: 1,5 mg cytyzyny. Czyżby cudowna moc reklamy? Po co przepłacać za desmoxan jak tabex jest dużo tańszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się! Ja już, albo dopiero dotarłam do 9 dnia kuracji MAGICZNYM lekiem. Przez pierwsze dni paliłam 1-2 papierosy. Od 5 dnia staram się być konsekwentna i nie palić w ogóle. Miało być pięknie i lekko! Przecież najgorsze mam za sobą- nie palę! Ale tak naprawdę nie ma chwili bez myśli o papierosie. Mam chyba wszystkie możliwe skutki uboczne tego leku, które zawiera ulotka.
- problem ze snem (w nocy spie po 4h. Męczą mnie sny. Przez to, że nie śpię w nocy w dzień jestem nieprzytomna)
-mam problem z koncentracją
-bardzo boli mnie głowa 
- 2 lata temu leczyłam depresję, która mi teraz powraca w dodatku jestem agresywna i mam wahania nastrojów
-mam potworne wzdęcia. 
- Wysychają mi oczy i w gardle zasycha.

Konsultowałam się z lekarzem, dowiedziałam się, że są to typowe objawy odstawienia nikotyny. 
Nie chcę się tak męczyć i wprowadzać w ten satan! Z jednej strony pocieszam, się że owa kuracja trwa tylko 25 dni. Ale co potem? Przestane palić? Od nowa zacznę walczyć z papierosami? A może już teraz przerwać kurację i darować sobie MAGICZNE tabletki? Przecież na jedno wychodzi. Ta walka toczy się w mojej głowie. A tak to przynajmniej się wyśpię i będę silniejsza do "walki" ze strasznym papierosem. W tym momencie czuję się ciągle jakbym była przynajmniej po jednym piwie. I pisząc to nadal myślę o tym żeby zapalić. Eh, trzeba było w ogóle nie zaczynać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja brałem tabex rewelacja nie pale

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, paliłem w sumie krótko, kilka lat, probowałem rzucić ze 3 raz, po desmoxan sięgnąłem po opini kumpli, przestałem palic po 3 dniach a po 4 przestałem brac tabletki, głównie przez dziwne, sny, nie wiem jak wy ale ja miałem jakieś psycho-metafizyczne, swoją drogą jak pytałem znajomych mieli podobnie, jak na razie nie pale miesiac i jakoś nie zamierzam; nie polecam palenia w czasie kuracji, chyba ze jest to naprawde konieczne

----------


## izunia_40

W rzuceniu palenia to silna wola, a nie jakieś tableteczki. Te środki to moim zdaniem tylko wyciąganie kasy. To wszystko. Jak masz palić dalej, to dalej będziesz palić, a jak masz rzucić to nie potrzebujesz takich suplementów. Takie moje zdanie. Szkoda kasy i już.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 3 tydzień na kuracji i ponad 2 tydzień nie palę  :Smile:  nawet dość gładko poszło... być może rzeczywiście desmoxan pomógł ... paliłam długo, kilkanaście lat z przerwami, ale nie bardzo dużo - z dwie paczki tygodniowo, czasem ciut mniej, czasem więcej. Na razie "skutki niepalenia" są takie sobie - trochę lepsza wydolność oddechowa przy uprawianiu sportów, nie śmierdzę po... , dobrze się śni i chyba tyle.... Ciągle myślę o paleniu, jak to fajnie było do kawki porannej zakurzyć..... Wiem, XXI wiek - nie pali się, to jest nie zdrowe, paskudne, śmierdzi z buzi i nie tylko, przyspiesza śmierć....  Mam nadzieję, że dam radę chociaż lubię palić....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomogl " irydolog" ,nie pale juz 6 lat. Odruch palenia zostal wymazany z mojego mozgu. Jestem najszczesliwszym czlowiekiem na ziemi. 
:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi pomogl " irydolog" ,nie pale juz 6 lat. Odruch palenia zostal wymazany z mojego mozgu. Jestem najszczesliwszym czlowiekiem na ziemi. 
> :-)


Na drugi dzien ni mialam pojecia co zrobic z papierosem , nie moglam sie skupic na papierosie. To niesamowite tym bardziej ,ze moj maz pali i papierosy byly w zaskegu mojej reki :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Palenie  rzuca się w głowie, tabletki czy inni "pomocnicy" dają nam tylko złudzenie, że mamy sojusznika, który nam pomaga. Palę papierosy nałogowo. Przerwy miałam tylko na czas dwóch ciąż. W momencie kiedy dowiadywałam się ,że jestem w ciąży przestawałam palić z automatu, w ogóle mnie nie ciągnęło. Natomiast później znowu wracałam. Wydaje mi się, że do rzucenia palenia potrzebny jest impuls, bodziec, który wpłynie na nas i po prostu przestaniemy palić. Mój mąż chce rzucić z desmoxanem, zobaczymy czy tak naprawdę wystarczy mu silnej woli i czy uwierzy w siłę tabletki?

----------


## szymoo

dokladnie 15 stycznia tego roku (2014) kupilem z kolega ze zmiany pelna kuracje i nastepnego dnia zaraz po przebudzeniu 2 szklanki wody i pigulka. pierwszy dzien byl koszmarem ale nie zapalilem ani jednego. wiadomo nie ma co z rekoma zrobic, brakuje czegos. trzeba czyms sie zajac zeby nie myslec i wyzbyc sie wczesniejszych nawykow typu w samochodzie, jadac do pracy, nawet w toalecie, mozna wymieniac setki przykladow.  nie pale juz 4ty miesiac. moj kolega takze, pracujemy razem juz 9 lat i oboje palilismy duzo.palilem przez 15 lat (mam31). trzeba nauczyc sie odmawiac bo ci ktorzy pala nie pomoga ci w rzuceniu nalogu. za zaoszczedzone w 2 miesiace 700zl kupilem kilka rzeczy i ciesze sie z tego. w zeszlym tygodniu nerwy - wypalilem raz pol potem pare "machów" wrocil glod ale w bardzo malym stopniu, kupilem listek i mysle ze bedzie dobrze. przy okazji panowie moja narzeczona takze zauwazyla poprawe choc zawsze bylismy w pelni satyfakcji z zycia sexualnego, mozna powiedziec ze nie-palenie poprawia jeszcze bardziej nasza sprawnosc. moim zdaniem naprawde warto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czytałam kilka komentarzy , że jest to pic na wodę to też zależy kto z jakim nastawieniem do tego podchodzi . Żeby się oduczyć to przede wszystkim trzeba samemu chcieć .Znam 3 osoby które brały desmoxan ok 3 tyg i jedna nie pali już rok a dwie ok miesiąca także do kuracji nie tylko są potrzebne tabletki gumy czy plastry ale przede wszystkim SILNA wola!!!Jestem osobą niepalącą i jestem z tego dumna że nigdy nie skusiłam się na ten nałóg bo ciężko z nim wygrać Pozdraawiam

----------


## karo_25

Dla mnie to wyciąganie kasy. Jak ktoś chce rzucić palenie, to zrobi to i tak. A jak ktoś ma palić dalej to żadne tabletki, plastry, kremy, żele czy co tam jeszcze mu nie pomogą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Podjęłam kurację Desmoxanem. Skończyłam ją w połowie opakowania. Piątego dnia wypaliłam ostatniego papierosa i od tamtej pory (ponad miesiąc) nie palę. Nie ciągnie mnie, a każdego dnia odkładam 12,9zł - tyle codziennie wydawałam na papierosy. Polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Podjęłam kurację Desmoxanem. Skończyłam ją w połowie opakowania. Piątego dnia wypaliłam ostatniego papierosa i od tamtej pory (ponad miesiąc) nie palę. Nie ciągnie mnie, a każdego dnia odkładam 12,9zł - tyle codziennie wydawałam na papierosy. Polecam


Gratuluję, chociaż ja jestem rozgoryczona. Paliłam 20 lat i wiele prób rzucania  :Frown:  z tabletkami udało się. Ale.........
Łatwiej było rzucić palenie niż utrzymać wagę. Przytylam ok 7-8 kg od stycznia. Szok totaly. Uważałam ze jak nie bede więcej jadła to bedzie ok. a to "guzik prawda" :Frown:  Musisz jeść o połowe mniej niż zwykle jadłaś. Ja dopiero doczytałam to po czterech miesiącach gdy było za późno niestety. Teraz walcze z nadwaga i jestem o krok od wrócenia do palenia. Nikotyna niestety hamuje uczucie głodu i podczas palenia spalasz również kalorie :Frown:  nie chce mi sie palić ale nie mogę patrzeć na siebie w lustrze i jestem o krok od powrotu do palenia ze względu na kilogramy- nosiłam rozmiar 38 teraz 40/42. Szok. Życzę ci powodzenia i przestrzegam - nie musisz więcej jeść a i tak przytyjesz. Jedz połowę tego co zawsze i bedzie ok. Trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W rzuceniu palenia to silna wola, a nie jakieś tableteczki. Te środki to moim zdaniem tylko wyciąganie kasy. To wszystko. Jak masz palić dalej, to dalej będziesz palić, a jak masz rzucić to nie potrzebujesz takich suplementów. Takie moje zdanie. Szkoda kasy i już.


To samo mówią alkoholicy. To jest człowieku nałóg i nie wszystkim pomoże tylko silna wola, a poza tym nie każdy ja ma tak silna. Ja rzucałam wiele razy- mój rekord - 3 godz bez papierosa. Potrafiłam wyjść z kościoła zeby zapalić. To jest nałóg. Szukałam wymówek-- bo smakują, bo fajnie, bo piwo lepsze, bo na coś trzeba umrzec itd. Desmoksan zmienił to. Cięzko było tylko z nawykami a nie z potrzebą nikotyny. Rzucałam palenie a mój mąz przy mnie palił i to nie był problem. I do dziś ( 5 m-cy) moi znajomi palą obok mnie i jest ok. Jedyny problem to NAWYKI i chęć samego rzucenia.

----------


## rgan23

Witam!!! Moim zdaniem zanim sięgniemy po cokolwiek innego niż papierosy trzeba odpowiedzieć sobie na kilka pytań:
1 Czy chce rzucić 
2 Czy na pewno chce rzucić 
3 Czy jak uda mi się rzucić to moje życie będzie cudowne i wspaniałe czy raczej do dupy,   bo palenie na stałe związane ze wszystkimi przyjemnościami które mnie spotykają 
4 Jak wiele dają mi fajki w zamian za jedyną dyche dziennie np. z kawką, z piwkiem, rano na kibelku(to chyba najlepsze ), z przyjaciółmi, z nowymi osobami, jak mi smutno, jak jestem zły, z nudów, jak jestem z siebie dumny , żeby nie zasnąć,żeby sie obudzić ,po jedzonku  :Big Grin: ,  w samochodzie, na przystanku , w domu , na balkonie ,przy grilu, itd. itd. itd
można tak jeszcze dlugo.
5 Po co tak naprawdę chce rzucić: dla kasy? dla Zdrowia? presja otoczenia? bo tak?
6 Czy warto się męczyć 
OPCJONALNIE
Jeżeli wydaje Ci się że chcesz rzucić to masz racje tylko Ci się wydaje .Zaczynając od końca jeśli chcesz rzucić ot tak sobie bez powodu to na pewno się uda bo z tego samego powodu zacząłeś palić polecam desmoxan gumy landrynki i wszystko inne 100% dziala. Skoro presja otoczenia to zostawię to bez komentarza. Dla Zdrowia ? po co jesteś przecież zdrowy nie próbuj nie uda się dopóki nie zachorujesz. Jeżeli chodzi o pieniądze to naprawdę trafiłeś w 10 bo przecież 400 stówy na śmietniku nie leżą to najlepszy powód do działania tylko jak to zrobić .
Przepis 
Kilkoro prawdziwych przyjaciół , miła atrakcyjna wyrozumiała kobieta bez brody (facet jesli ktoś woli może byc z broda -ale nie polecam) przydała by kochająca mama , paluszki sucharki wafle ryżowe , gry planszowe itp. wszystko dokladnie mieszamy dosypujemy szczypte desmoxanu. teraz trzeba poczekać aż nasz portwel powoli sie napełni i gotowe. Dopiero po pewnym czasie trzeba użyć  silnej woli aby nie wrócic do nałogu. 
UWAGA!!!!!
SKUTKI UBOCZNE RZUCENIA PALENIA
1 Tycie w dziale zdrowia i uroda  znajdziecie dietę cud w skrócie ,,MŻ " nowa rewolucyjna metoda wynaleziona przez amerykańskich naukowców lata  badań i setki mld dolarów jej pelna nazwa to mniej żreć . Jedzenie to nałóg podobny do palenia latwiej chyba rzucic pączka niz fajki (przepraszam wszystkich którzy sa otyli z powodu choroby bądź przypadkow losowych)
2 Nadmiar pieniedzy ; oto mój nr konta 00007564738....... wpłaty proszę przekazywać do pierwszego dnia każdego miesiąca
3 Wiecej grzechów nie pamiętam  
Jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem e-papierosa ani mi w głowie rzucanie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja napisze tak )
> Skusiłem się na biorezonans magnetyczny, 15 minut frajdy 100 zł w portfelu mniej..... efekt, już pisze. Na kuracji 15 minutowej byłem około 18.30. Przez 12 godzin tylko woda niegazowana 3 litry.
> Rano wstałem, kawa i no właśnie, popielniczka i paczka fajek leżała na biurku, ale o dziwo nie skusiłem się, nie czułem potrzeby zapalenia. Cała sztuczka polega, na blokowaniu receptorów odpowiedzialnych za głod nikotynowy, własnie poprzez rezonans. Nie pale juz 4 lata. Polecam.


Nie podziałało, nawet tam siedząc myślałam o fajce. Szkoda forsy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy


A ja sie nie zgodze , bo mnie te tabletki pomogly. Wczesniej odpalalam papierosa od papierosa praktycznie i probowalam wielu metod. Wszystkie konczyly sie fiaskiem. Dopiero Desmoxan uwolnil mnie od papierochow. Dodam jeszcze ze czulam sie normalnie, nawet bardzo dobrze. Apetyt mi sie nie zwiekszyl wiec tez nic nie przytylam. Moze tez to efekt cwiczen bo z dniem gdy zaczelam brac desmoxan - zaczelam cwiczyc. Polecam te tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie palę od 6 marca.
tabletki brałam od 4.03. tak jak podano na ulotce. Pierwszy dzień 3 fajki- tragedia. cały czas myślałam żeby zapalić więcej. Drugi dzień 2 fajki, dalej było ciężko, ale pocieszał mnie fakt że to dopiero początek. 3 dnia jeden papieros. i od 4 dnia 0 fajek. Brakowało mi mojego przyzwyczajenia, palenia po jedzeniu, wychodzenia na fajkę. Nie miałam co ze sobą zrobić. Ale zawzięłam się na poważnie. 6 dnia miałam zjazd na uczelni i mimo tego, że brakowało mi rutynowych czynności zapomniałam o papierosach i o tabletkach. Wpoiłam sobie do głowy że nie palę i nie potrzebowałam nawet tabletek. Więc prawie cała paczka desmoxanu została mi w domu - leży koło reszty papierosów. 
Jako studentka uczestniczę często w różnych imprezach więc bałam sie ze podczas jakiegoś piwka zatęsknie i pod wpływem alkoholu namówią mnie znajomi czy nawet sama będę chciała zadymić  :Wink:  jednak nic z tych rzeczy. 
W ramach nagrody często chodzę na zakupy i tlumacze nowe buty, sukienki i wszystko inne tym że skoro nie palę to mogę kupić.
Paliłam ok. 5 lat i nie palę ponad 2 miesiące. Nie wiem czy będzie to na stałe bo kto tam wie. Póki co nie mam takiej potrzeby, a najbardziej cieszę się tym, że nic nie ma nade mną kontroli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 12 latach palenia żułem gumy, paliłem elektryka, jadłem tabletki i postanowiłem że z dziewczyną kupimy desmoxan. Podzieliliśmy paczkę i .... nie palę od 7 stycznia 2014. Czy lek podziałał czy jest to zwykły cukierek placebo nie wiem. Zasada uważam musi być prosta chce rzucić palenie i koniec. Nie ma żadnego podpalania, że na przykład dzisiaj wypalam jednego za tydzień 2 bo mnie się chcę, bo mnie coś w środku gryzie. Mnie osobiście też aż zjadało przez tydzień potem coraz mniej i rzadziej aż w końcu mogę się pochwalić że nie palę i nie chcę.

pozdrawiam tych którzy próbują.
Konrad

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Desmoxan działa również próbowałem różnych a nawet wszystkich sposobów na rzucenie palenia bez skutku zrezygnowany rezultatami z niechęcią kupiłem desmoxan ku mojemu ździwieniu nie czułem potrzeby zapalenia papierosa po 4 dniu przestałem palić dziś mija 2 miesiąc bez fajki jak narazie to jest rekord pierwszy raz od 30 lat tyle czasu nie pale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja zacząłem palić jakieś 5 lat temu...przez ostatnie 3 lata rzucałem już chyba z 10-15 razy- max 1 tydzień udawało mi się wytrzymać bez fajek. ostatnio 3 miesiące temu wytrzymałem dokładnie 79godzin bez papierosa. wróciłem do fajek bo sobie wmówiłem, że tracę coś normalnego/ fajnego/ odprężającego itp. dzisiaj spojrzałem na siebie w lustrze....wyglądam jak w 2 klasie liceum- 78kg wagi przy 185 wzrostu- brak mięśni klatki piersiowej, 30cm w bicu, nogi jak zapałki, tłuszczyk na brzuszku- ale niewielki. dodam, że mam 27lat, żonę i dziecko więc w głowie powinno być poukładane a jednak...(a jeszcze jedna sprawa- od końca liceum czyli jakieś 8 lat temu zacząłem regularnie ćwiczyć ważąc 93kg-95kg, biorąc na klatę 120kg a tym samym ciężarem potrafiłem ćwiczyć wyciskania nogami- zawsze miałem silniejsze nogi od reszty ciała,). dzisiaj wypalam 15-20 fajek dziennie. I jak skończę to pisać to idę wyrzucić śmieci i zapalić ostatniego papierosa. następnie kładę się na ziemię i robię 100 brzuszków(krótko przed rozpoczęciem przygody z nałogiem tytoniowym kończyłem 6weidera- dwukrotnie), następnie idę spać a rano zamiast fajki kupuję przez neta rolki ok 200zł z jakiegoś outletu, całuję żonę i dziecko i śmigam do pracy z 3 paczkami chipsów/ landrynek/miętówek oraz paczką wykałaczek(ach ta fiksacja oralna...). po drodze kupuję e-papierosa(na czarną godzinę) .i w poważaniu mam tabletki/ listki/ plastry itp. wydaję rocznie 1500zł na fajki- niezłe last minute np do egiptu można w tej cenie kupić. żeby nie było za łatwo z rzucaniem to na dobitkę umawiam się do dentystki(4 dziurki w ząbkach) bo mam dosyć smrodu z japy. tak zaopatrzony i poturbowany (zwłaszcza przez denystkę) wmówię sobie, że to przez papierosy te męki i bóle.
a jak mi pójdzie napiszę jutro. pioniersko-masochistyczny sposób na rzucenie notorycznego nałogu. pozdrawiam- jogi. ps. jak wytrzymam tydzień to wezmę jakiś sprzęt rtv(mistrzostwa idą!!!) koniecznie na raty(żeby rata wyszła ok 300pln/m-c) w wysokości miesięcznych wydatków na fajki i nie będzie za co palić  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja nie pale juz 2 miesiace

----------


## CRIS

Paliłem od podstawówki mam 33 lata i szczerze nie jaram cztery lub pięć miechów.nie działa tylko u kretynów! Pozdro i nie żebym namawiał do kupna tego gówna mi pomogło pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłam ... hmm.. na pewno ze 20 lat. 
Postanowiłam rzucić, obiecałam sobie w 2013 roku, że będzie to moje postanowienie noworoczne, ale jakoś nie wyszło.
13 maja 2014r. rozpoczęłam kurację desmoxanem, w aptece powiedzieli mi, że po 5 dniach już się nie pali, u mnie wyszło, że po 6 przestałam palić. W ulotce napisane jest, że jeżeli po 5 dniach nadal chce się palić, to trzeba przerwać kurację, ja nie przerwałam, ale dlatego, że wydałam na tabletki prawie 80 zł - i postanowiłam brać do końca, bo może któregoś dnia rzucę.
Od 19 maja 2014r. już nie palę, na początku było ciężko, bo rano do kawy spalałam 4 sztuki, później w pracy jakieś 4-5 szt, najgorzej było wieczorem, bo co robić, ale w końcu się udało.
Nadal od czasu do czasu mam ochotę zapalić, ale się nie poddaję - noszę w torebce niewypalone papierosy, została mi prawie cała paczka :Smile: 
Najgorsze są pierwsze dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, dziś mija mi 3 dzień  bez papierosa  :Smile:  paliłam jak komin, wiec kupiłam desmoksan, przez pierwsze 5 dni brania tabletek paliłam nadal, bardziej z przyzwyczajenia niż potrzeby nikotyny, wiec gdy zdałam sobie z tego sprawe zaczęła się prawdziwa walka! postanowiłam, że koniec z tym, odstawiłam papierosy z dnia na dzień, a i tabletki czasem zapominałam łykać. dziś trzeci dzień nie palę i nie biorę już tabletek (chyba ze najdzie mnie potworna ochota), teraz toczę bój z nawykami i to tak na prawdę jest najgorsze. aby zająć ręce ciągle coś jem, ale nie dlatego że mam wilczy apetyt, tylko tak mi jest łatwiej. w sumie nawet jeśli przybędzie mi kilka kilo to i tak warto, może w końcu nie będę ŚMIERDZIAŁA swojej rodzinie. polecam osobom naprawdę zdecydowanym na rzucenie palenia, desmoksan wg mnie łagodzi niepożądane działanie odstawienia nikotyny, ale z przyzwyczajeniem trzeba walczyć samemu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. Paliłem 25 lat, od 1 do 2 paczek dziennie. Rzucałem wielokrotnie palenie, były gumy do żucia, plastry, itp. wspomagacze. Były postanowienia noworoczne, urodzinowe, itp. Bez skutku...Postanowiłem spróbować rzucić palenie z użyciem e-papierosa. Stopniowo obniżałem nikotynę i jednocześnie ilość wypalanych papierosów (tak, tak -popalałem sobie). Przy zejściu na 6mg ( po ok. 3 m-cach ), odstawiłem papierosy i popalanie. Na końcu było już 0mg nikotyny (okres ok. 1 m-c). Przygoda z e-papierosami trwała łącznie pół roku. Po tym zacząłem brać desmoxan. W czasie kuracji: o wiele więcej chodzenia z kijkami, więcej wody do picia, rower a raz w tygodniu basen i sauna. Dieta - norma. Po kuracji - zmiana diety (więcej kaszy, owoców i warzyw). Efekt - nie palę, nie ciągnie mnie, nie przytyłem (waga jak przed rzuceniem palenia - cud się nie zdarzył!). Uważam, że do problemu rzucenia palenia trzeba podchodzić mniej szaleńczo, na już, od razu, itd. W technice ad hoc , prędzej czy później wrócimy do nałogu (oczywiście są wyjątki ! ). Wiem to z autopsji. Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupiłam mamie która paliła jak smok ok 40 lat i naprawde niepali, przez 1 tydzien niemogła spac, ale po tygodniu wszystko wróciło do normy, niechce jej sie palic tylko z przyzwyczajenia czegos jej brakuje do kawy, po jedzeniu i mówi że dziwnie  , ale jest zachwycona tym ze niepali że obiecuje juz nigdy nie wróci do tego smierdzacego nałogu, dodam ze plastry i gumy na nia nie działały,

----------


## C a s s y

Choć to dopiero drugi dzień kuracji, to jak na tę chwilę głód nikotynowy nie doskwiera tak bardzo jak przedtem. Pierwszego dnia, rano, po wzięciu pierwszej tabletki i zapaleniu pierwszego papierosa stwierdziłam, że stają się one tak ohydne i obrzydliwe w smaku jak kiedyś, kiedy zaczynałam palić. Fakt, są momenty kryzysowe, mimo że palę od 5 lat paczkę dziennie, to i tak nadal ciągnie. Dziś, drugiego dnia kuracji efekty są ciut słabsze, rano odczuwałam silną chęć zapalenia. Ale, teraz o godzinie 12:30 już się uspokoiło. Nie ma tragedii, samozaparcie i silna wola w połączeniu z tabletkami Desmoxan są mieszanką, która pozwala rzucić. Tak czy inaczej twierdzę, że jest w tym trochę efektu placebo, bo człowiek wie, że od 5 dnia nie może palić, i trzyma się tego w obawie o własne zdrowie. Ale czy nie lepiej przeczytać wytłuszczone litery na każdej paczce papierosów mówiące "palenie zabija, lekarz lub farmaceuta pomoże ci rzucić, palenie powoduje raka itd"? Desmoxan - koszt 65zł, zadowolenie z efektów 6/10, może dalsze stosowanie je zwiększy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> najlepsza metoda jak moze byc to ksiazka Alana Carra PROSTA METODA JAK SKUTECZNIE RZUCIC PALENIE nie pale juz od 3 lat i ani przez chwile nie mialalm watpliwosci ze brakuje mi fajki, najgorsze ze kazdy jak rzuca palenie to mysli ze traci cos jakas przyjemnosc a jaka to przyjemnosc wdychac ten smród rownie dobrze mozna zaciagac sie spalinami z rury wydechowej.`Q1



również rzuciłam palenie po przeczytaniu tej ksiązki,nie paliłam dwa lata- a rzuciłam dla mnie bardzo trudnym okresie- utrata pracy po 30 latach. Nie miałam skutków ubocznych i inni palacze mi nie przeszkadzali, ani tez nie sięgałam po większą ilość jedzenia czy też słodyczy. Nie miałam też "myśli palacza" że skoro nie pale dzień , dwa , tydzień miesiąc to moze jeden dziennie - byłoby fajnie. Niestety po dwóch latach _ nie czułam takiej potrzeby, w czasie urlopu sięgnełam po tego jednego i tak mija juz trzeci rok. Przeczytanie po raz drugi ksiązki nie pomogło. 
Palenie mamy w psychice więc moim zdaniem żadne środki nie pomogą nam w rzuceniu nałogu, strata pienioędzy
Agnieszka

----------


## Bigon

Przymierzam się do brania. Czytam uważnie, niektóre komentarze przyprawiają mnie o mdłości, nic nie wnoszące, mało tego wqrfiające. Piszcie konkrety, wszyscy WIEMY, że potrzeba woli ze strony rzucającego, słodkim dobrym radom mówię nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w skrócie powiem tak paliłem 5 lat jak próbowałem rzucić palenie to po 4, 6 godzinach bez palenia odczuwałem straszne kołatanie serca bardzo nie przyjemne uczucie a nawet ostry ból, ale z desmoxanem nie było żadnego kołatania,bólu czy innego niepożądanego efektu po 30 dniach z tabletkami nie pale nic mi nie jest wszystko pięknie brakuje mi tylko tych crazy snów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy


Palilam 31 lat nalogowo,raz udalo mi sie rzucic na 3 tygodnie-ale to bylo pieklo,nie udalo sie ,teraz sprobowalam z Desmoxanem,nie pale juz czwarty miesiac,jestem w szoku,nawet nie mysle o papierosach,moi znajomi nie wierza ze rzucilam.W domu maz pali nadal,nie moze zazywac Desmoxanu,mnie to wogole nie przeszkadza ze ktos kolo mnie pali,moze to smieszne-ale dziennie dziekuje Bogu za te tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój facet jak i kilku innych znajomych zażywali właśnie desmoxan.. I teraz kolej na mnie. :Smile:  i powiem tak biorę go od paru dni i nie ciągnie mnie aby zapalić a desmoxan jak i wiele wiele innych tabletek pomagają w rzucaniu palenia ale do tego potrzebna jest silna wola powiedzieć sobie nie pale i tyle.. Nie jest to łatwe ja wiem, ja palilam 2 paczki na dzień a już nie wspomnę o jakiejś imprezie gdzie tych papierosów idzie znacznie więcej z reszta chyba każdy wie o czym mowa  :Smile:  jak dla mnie desmoxan działa jak powinien ale przypominam przez same tabletki nie rzucimy palenia (silna wola) ona nas tylko wspomogą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam paliłam papierosy przez 6lat ze względu na stan zdrowia nie powinnam wg palić osłabia to mi to mięśnie .moim problemem było to ze otwierałam oczy i szukałam papierosów nie wstając z. Łóżka dopiero gdy odpaliłam papierosa to wstawałam . Silna wola mi wystarczała tylko w ciągu dnia ale nie mogłam sobie poradzić rano a kiedy już zapaliłam rano to miałam już ochotę na kolejnego i kolejnego . Jednen dzien. Nie paliłam następnepo spaliłam  dwie paczki .... :-( jednego dnia kiedy naprawdę źle się czułam i byłam strasznie osłabiona moje mięśnie juz były na wykończeniu podniosłam się i poszłam do apteki znają mnie tam wszyscy wiec mowie słuchaj musisz mi pomóc daj mi coś żebym odzyskała siły wiec znajoma aptekarka wzięła moja torebkę wyciągnęła mi dwie paczki papierosów które w drodze do apteki kupiłam i mówi tu masz papierosy w tabletkach kiedy już je wszystkie zjesz w określonym czasie będziesz miała siły i energię :-D wiec wkurzona wzięłam te tabletki kupiłam sobie jeszcze papierosy . Tabletki biorę od 15 dni nie palę. W ciągu całej kuracji wypaliłam 2 papierosy a reszta cały czas leży w widocznym miejscu ... Przebywam z. Palaczami nie chce ich unikać stwierdziłam ze MNĄ PAPIEROS NIE BĘDZIN RZĄDZIŁ :-D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wierzyłam że tabletki mogą pomóc mi przestać palić dwie paczki czerwonych papierosów dziennie a tu masz ... po czwartym dniu przestałam palić i z każdym dniem ciągnęło mnie coraz mniej. Nie pale już pół roku i jestem z tego dumna. Wiadomo że niema jakiegoś cudownego leku i trzeba sobie troszkę powalczyć swoją siłą woli ale brałam wiele specyfików i nic nie pomogło mi jak desmoxaN.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja paliłam ponad 30 lat, rzucałam kilka razy ale po kilku miesiącach wracałam do nałogu, przecież to była ogromna przyjemność zapalić dobrego papieroska. Aż nagle stwierdziłam że przecież jestem silna, kto jak kto ale ja na pewno poradzę sobie z nałogiem, muszę tylko bardzo chcieć, i nie palę już 14 lat. Wystarczyła silna wola i szczere chęci. Mój mąż wciąż pali mimo ciężkiej choroby serca. Ja chciałam mu udowodnić że można rzucić i udowodniłam.

----------


## katatina

> paliłem 20 lat raptem poznałem kochankę która nie znosiła mojego palenia ,i co ,odzwyczaiła mnie od palenia,tyle mi pozostało po niej nie mam już kochanki. Nie paliłem 15 lat ,ale zacząłem znowu palić od 4 miesięcy


poszukaj nowej kochanki  :Big Grin:

----------


## katatina

nie pale 6miesiecy , troche silnej woli + desmoxan i jest skutek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie pale 3 dzien od pierwszego dnia zażywania (paliłem ok 10 fajek dziennie chyba że był wekkendzik i melanż to paczka pękała jak nic mimo ze wczoraj wypiłem kilka piwek dałem rade nie zapalic POLECAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy


A od kiedy to tabletki Desmoxan są sprzedawane w pojedynczych tabletkach? To jakiś fake!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
palę (albo i paliłam) od około 7 lat, przez ten czas różne ilości o 10 paoierosów do 1,5 paczki na dobę). Próbowałam różnych metod, w tym uzależnieniłam się od e-papierosa. Udawało się z dnia na dzień ale na krótki czas - na największym głodzie ręce mi się trzęsły, agresja i wściekłość. Chcę rzucić palenie dla siebie, przestać być niewolnikiem nikotyny, dla partnera, dla zdrowia i pieniędzy, a przede wszystkim niedugo planuje starać  się o dzidziusia. Problem w tym, że palenie było dla mnie ogromną przyjemnością, kochałam to robić - dosłownie to była chwila rozkoszy! Znajomi polecali tabex. W swojej aptece tabexu nie znalazłam, a więc zakupiłam desmoxan. Biorę od 05.08.2014, przez pierwszy tydzień regularnie jak w zegarku zgodnie z ulotką. Ostatniego papierosa wypaliłam 6tego dnia (nie 5tego). Efekt bardzo dobry ! Nie ciągnie mnie do papierosa fizycznie i w sumie psychicznie też nie. To czego obawiałam się, największy test to papierosek do piwa w towarzystwie no i wspolna kawka z palącą babcią - dałam radę bez większego wysiłku, chcociaż miałam moment " a może jednego bym zapaliła, potrzymała ?" - bardziej z głupoty ale odgoniłam od siebie tą myśl bo pomyślałam po co ? i tak mi nie zasmakuje. Dziś jest 14-sty dzeń jak biorę te tabletki, 8 dzień jak nie palę, nie pilnuje odstępów czasowych pomiędzy tabletkami - w sensie biorę mniej o 1 tabletkę mniej więcej, jak sobie przypomne. Zastanawiam się czy nie przerwać kuracji ( zaczęli byśmy starać się już o dziecko ), czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć ? Albo czy jeśli w trakcie kuracji zaszłabym w ciąże miało by to jakieś negatywne skutki na dziecko ? Czy lepiej odczekać i nie przerywać kuracji ? Wiem, w ulotce jest napisane aby nie zażywać tabletek, ale może ktoś bardziej się wypowie ?
PS - co do samych tabletek - jestem bardzo a to bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczona, brak głodu nikotynowego ale główka musi pracować. Mam bardzo realistyczne sny (ale skutkiem ubocznym bym tego nie nazwała).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> faktycznie zajebisty lusksuz zajarac sobie smierdzacego peta, fajki to nie luksus palenie w tych czasach to obciach...


Robienie rażących błędów to jeszcze większy obciach :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paliłem przez 12 lat, udało mi się rzucić palenie i nie paliłem 7,5 roku. Napięcie przez pierwszy miesiąc jest straszne. Gdy ktoś przechodził pod oknem i palił ( a mieszkałem na 4 piętrze) i palił czułem zapach dymka i mnie skręcało. Gdy znajomi palili odchodziłem na 10 metrów a i tak czułem masakryczną chęć zapalenia. Ratowałem się przez pierwsze miesiące kawą ( 5-8 filiżanek mocnej , bardzo mocnej). Po kilku miesiącach miałem sny ze pale i budziłem się z wielką ochotą by zapalić papierosa. Po roku latach było mi lżej. Natomiast po 4-5 latach nie czułem już potrzeby zapalenia. 
> Niestety tej zimy nastał mały kryzys, nerwy maksymalne i zapaliłem jednego, po 2 tygodniach paliłem już praktycznie na nowo. Nikotyna jest straszna.


Także rzuciłem palenie, po5 latach, (niquitin i elektroniczne pety ani polecana powyżej książka nie pomagały) przez miesiąc  paliłem tylko R1, potem rzuciłem, było strasznie zawroty głowy,lęki, ale palić mi się nie chciało trwało to jakieś 2 miesiące potem było już OK . Po 2 latach nie palenia zapaliłem jednego papierosa i po miesiącu paliłem na nowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie są to cudowne tabletki jak ktoś tak myśli to jest w błędzie działa  ale ty tez musisz chcieć rzucić ... nie pale 7 miesięcy pomógł mi desmoxan  ale resztę musiałem zrobić  sam teraz czasem myślę o paleniu lecz coraz mniej  i idzie to przetrzymać jestem pewien ,ze z czasem zapomnę wiem jedno nie chce palić   ...

----------


## palacz lol

Przestalem palić na drugi dzień od rozpoczęcia kuracji... I nie sadze żebym kiedyś zapalil. Wbrew innym opiniom nie musialem ze sobą walczyc ani się stresowac. Po prostu wstalem i nie palilem chociaż mialem kilkanaście propozycji zapalenia. Nawet nie biorę tyle tabletek ile zalecają... tzn mniej oczywiście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja napisze tak )
> Skusiłem się na biorezonans magnetyczny, 15 minut frajdy 100 zł w portfelu mniej..... efekt, już pisze. Na kuracji 15 minutowej byłem około 18.30. Przez 12 godzin tylko woda niegazowana 3 litry.
> Rano wstałem, kawa i no właśnie, popielniczka i paczka fajek leżała na biurku, ale o dziwo nie skusiłem się, nie czułem potrzeby zapalenia. Cała sztuczka polega, na blokowaniu receptorów odpowiedzialnych za głod nikotynowy, własnie poprzez rezonans. Nie pale juz 4 lata. Polecam.


Poptwierdzam Ja nie palę 12 lat po jednym seansie i to absolutnie bez jednego dnia cierpienia.Wysłałem ośmiu kolegów i siedmiu nie pali. Trzy koleżanki, jedna nie pali. A, paliłem 25 lat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupiłam desmoxan 2 dni temu pierwszy dzien spoko co 2h tabletka drugi dzien zaczyna mnie bolec glowa nie wiem czy od nie palenia od razu czy po prostu jest słabe cisnienie. powinnam dostac okres wczoraj i nic mozliwe ze od tych tabletek mi sie spoznia miesiaczka ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupilam wlasnie tabex od jutra zaczynam kiedys probowalam ale z tabexem nie wyszlo. Udalo mi sie rzucic palenie za pomoca tabletek champix tylko na recepte bez najmniejszego problemu poszlo jak z platka nie palilam 3 lata. A tu nagle w lipcu tego roku jeden drugi grill i sie zaczelo po dwoch miesiacach powrotu do palenia mam dosyc od jutra startuje z tabexem bo champix strasznie drogi (ale napewno dziala) tabex to sprawdze sumiennie przeprowadze cala kuracje i zobaczymy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak ktoś już przede mną napisał, polecam z całego serca  książkę Alana Carra. Nie wiem, na czym polega jej fenomen. Może są to czyste, logiczne fakty a nie pranie mózgu? Nigdy nie wierzyłam w cudowne działanie tabletek i pewnie dlatego nigdy mi nie pomogły. Jednak po odsłuchaniu audiobooka Alana Carra postanowiłam, że nie palę. I muszę przyznać, że po ponad tygodniu nie miałam już chęci na papierosa. Czułam jedynie dumę i radość. Portfel też się cudownie wypełnił banknotami Tak więc polecam Wam tę metodę i życzę samych sukcesów!


-Kuriozum stanowi fakt, że z jednej strony ,każdy nałóg usiłuje i uzalezniając pierze nam Nasz mózg ,a wychodzenie z 
uzaleznienia ,to kolejne pranie mózgu ,w celu wrócenia do rzeczywistości oraz odbierania bodzcow w sposob włąsciwy.-Nałóg to choroba poplątanych mysli i gdyby ,byc może nie ten fakt, ,,nałog i uzależnienie nie byłoby niczym strasznym ,a niestety !!!-Dzisiaj w Polsce ,oprocz samego faktu ,że palenie szkodzi zdrowiu,to z cała pewnością tak zwanym zwykłym ludziom zarabiającym od 1000-1600złotych netto[a takich  mamy w Polsce najwięcej]szkodzi to też mocno kieszeni!!1-Osobiście twierdze,ze do rzucenia nałogu typu papierosy trzeba dorosnąc ,policzyc zyski i straty,oraz poczytac dokładnie czym sa paierosy i czy rzeczywiście na cos pomagaja ,czy jest to własnie platanie mysli ,zaklamywanie rzeczywistości.--Owszem ,tym bardziej ,że kiedyś sam rownież palilem ,wiem że jest to trudne,ale dopiero po tz. dorosnięciu i przeanalizowaniu zysków i strat, mozna zacząć cierpieć ale  rzucać to gó....,a każdy dzień bez paierosa ,czy tez w stopniowym ograniczaniu ,tym bardziej powinien motywowac ,pomimo  istotnie cięzkich chwil.-Wszak z każdym dniem jest lżej i zasadnicza sprawa nigdy  nie udawadniac sobie ,czy innym ,ze poniewaz nie p[alę ,to mogę sobie pociągnąc choćby jednego dymka !!-Jest to moja  metoda ,ktora okazala się dla mnie bardzo skuteczna ,poniewaz nie pale od 2000roku i naprawde się z tego powodu ciesze !!!!

----------


## Maras21

Paliłem ponad 25 lat., po 1.5 paczki dziennie. I pewnego dnia, po obiedzie, usiadłem we fotelu i pomyślałem sobie - teraz sobie zapalę - i w tym momencie zapytałem się sam sobie - kto mi będzie dyktował, co mam zrobić? Ten papieros bez mózgu? To w końcu ja jestem myślący! Odłożyłem papierosa. Wstałem z fotela, wziołem prawie całą paczkę papiersoów i ją wyrzuciłem. I od ponad 9. lat juz nie palę. Bez jakichkolwiek środków pomocniczych i nie przytyłem ani 1 grama.
Rzucenie palenia tkwi w naszej głowie, a rzucenie jest prostsze - nieznany jest ani jeden przypadek, że ktoś rzucił palenie i ...umarł! - niz wielu się poprostu wydaje! To nie kwestia silnej woli, a wyłącznie zrozumienie bezsensu tkwienia w takiej sytuacji - dyktowanie nam postępowania, przez coś, co samo nie myśli!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Super rzecz polecam wszystkim.Palilem 17 lat nigdy nie mialem przerwy w paleniu krotszej niz 1 dzien probowalem wszystkiego.Z desmoxanem nie pale juz 2 tydzien od pierwszego dnia.Tylko nie stosujcie sie do ulotki Zeby palic po pare lepiej od razu zero papierosow tylko tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zanim napiszę jak przebiegło rzucanie palenia może nakreślę jak wyglądał nałóg. Mam obecnie 25 lat 180cm wrostu, ponad 100kg wagi i siusiaka (tzn. chłopcem jestem  :Big Grin: ) Podpalać zacząłem w wieku lat 16, w wieku lat 17 natomiast, paliłem już 05-3/4 paczki dziennie. Obudziłem się pewnego lipcowego poranka br. paląc ponad paczkę czerwonych marlboro dziennie i powiedziałem sobie dość. Postanowiłem spróbować desmoxanu.

Muszę zaznaczyć, że nie poddawałem się żadnemu praniu mózgu w wykonaniu własnym, ani trzeciej osoby, w stylu jakiejś afirmacji, przekonywaniu samego siebie, że tak trzeba, że dam radę itp. nie czytałem też osławionej książki A.Carra. Ba, podszedłem do całej sprawy z lekką dozą sceptycyzmu i podejściem na zasadzie "Może nie pomoże, ale na pewno nie zaszkodzi".

Zgodnie z zaleceniami przyjmowałem kapsułki, jednocześnie zmniejszając liczbę wypalanych fajek i wszystko szło zgodnie z planem- 5 dnia odstawiłem papierosy i jechałem na samych kapsułkach. Przez pierwsze kilka dni czułem tylko niepokojące "świerzbienie" w drogach oddechowych- znak że organizm domagał się dymka, ale nie było to jakieś upierdliwe uczucie. Miałem trochę problemów z psychą, bo cała moja rodzina pali i w sumie trudno było wytrzymać w domu, w którym kiedy się nie wejdzie jest najarane jak w palarni, ale i to przeżyłem  :Smile: 

Po dwóch tygodniach od wzięcia pierwszej kapsułki obudziłem się jak co rano (hmm, gdybym się nie obudził to nie pisałbym tego, ale niech już zostanie jak jest :P) i stwierdziłem że nie potrzebuję już kapsułek.
Tak oto stałem się niepalącym z 50 kapsułkami Desmoxanu na półce. Kuracja przerwana w połowie okazała się w 100% skuteczna. Mamy 06.09, nie palę od 7 tygodni i mam nadzieję, że tak zostanie.

A dla tych którzy mają wątpliwości co wybrać: Desmoxan czy Tabex, powiem tak: ta sama substancja, w tej samej dawce. Stosunek cen 1:2. Pytania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wieszasz wieczorem nad łóżkiem kartkę z napisem :"od jutra nie palę". Budzisz się rano, czytasz ...........o qurwa  jak dobrze ze to od jutra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w trakcie kuracji desmoxanem, paliłem nałogowo przez 8 lat ponad paczka dziennie jestem w 2 tyg kuracji od tygodnia nie pale czasem zapominam lub całkiem nie mam czasu wziąć desmoxana i w ogóle mi się nie chce palić, nie czuje potrzeby, nie mam już odruchów aby znowu się truć. Oczywiście nie ma co mydlić oczu że dzięki desmoxanowi rzucisz palenie, bez naprawdę silnej woli nie zrobisz tego nigdy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pomogą plastry, tabletki ani czary mary, jeśli się po prostu nie chce rzucić. Szkoda kasy, energii i nerwów. Trzeba CHCIEĆ. Koniec dyskusji  :Smile:

----------


## pomaranczowa

Ja nie próbowałam, udało mi się rzucić bez pomocy tabletek, plastrów itp. ale tym osobom, które próbują rzucić i nic im nie pomaga polecam Telefoniczna Poradnia Pomocy Palącym, tutaj nr telefonu: 801 108 108

----------


## goofykk

działanie desmoxanu  byc moze ale nie dla mnie . Uwazajcie bo moze zaszkodzic ! siadaja nerki,spada zelazo i magnez

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak w tytule.śmiało moge powiedzieć że desmoxan działa.nie pale od 1.01.2014 zużyłam ok 65 tabletek.początki były trudne całyczas myślałam o papierosach,brakowało ich rytualnie(przy kawie,piwku,po jedzeniu),liczyłam dni ile to jiż nie pale.przestałam po ok dwóch miesiącach liczyć.skutki uboczne to u mnie bezsenność.cała kuracja plus jeszcze z miesiąć po.mimo wszystko warto było.już papierosy mną nie rządzą uwolniłam sie od nich.i ja i moje otoczenie jest zdrowsze(9czyt:dzieci).i dodam że mąż pali wiec papierosy były w moim zasiegu a mimo wszystko nie skusiłam sie.wcześniej wypalałam 1,5 paczki dziennie.czasami sama sie dziwie że mi sie udało.powodzenia dla wszystkich walczących z nałogiem,pamietajcie że wszystko zaczyna sie w naszej głowie.jesli nie chcecie rzucić to zaden super lek nam nie pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...


Kłamiesz moja droga i tyle.

----------


## marmed

Ja rzucając palenie nie używałem żadnych specyfików. Zafundowałem sobie terapię z dnia na dzień, pewnego dnia powiedziałem sobie dość. Ale niestety musiałem się także odciąć od innych palaczy, ponieważ pokusa sięgnięcia po kolejnego papierosa była duża. Wiem, że nie każdy może sobie pozwolić na rzucenie palenia tylko przy pomocy silnej woli. Jestem przykładem, że da się rzucić palenie bez pomocy takich specyfików  :Wink:  i jestem z tego dumny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko silna wola i pełna desperacja!!! paliłem 40 lat - od 2 m-cy e-papieros z nikotyną 3 mg,
żadne tabletki, ryją wątrobę. obudźcie się, albo rzucacie-  albo przemysł farmaceutyczny kwitnie
za waszą kasę i przez waszą głupotę!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś pisał o rezonansie i nie palił - większej głupoty nie czytałem,bo byłem,stara mnie 
zaciągnęła i stówę zapłaciła babie za swoją głupotę! Potem sama tej stówy żałowała!
Kto ma rzucić -rzuci,taka prawda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

marmed  I W TO WIERZĘ,MĄDRZE NAPISAŁEŚ!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kłamiesz moja droga i tyle.


oczywiście, masz rację i cię popieram - kłamstwo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem drugi dzień na Desmoksanie,wczoraj nie paliłam wogule,dzisiaj rano tez mnie nie ciagnelo,a ok 13myślałam,że umre,złapała mnie jakaś dusznośc w klatce piersiowej,kołatanie serca,ból i zawroty głowy,naprawde sie wystraszyłam.Przypomniało mi sie,że gdzieś słyszałam,że nie wolno tak drastycznie rzucić,trzeba stopniowo,zapaliłam pól fajki i przeszło.Mam 47 lat,paliłam w sumie 30lat,z przerwami n ciąże i karmienie,raz rzuciłam po tabeksach,były super,ale w głupiej pracy,człowiek robi głupie rzeczy i zaczelam palic.Mam nadzieje,że po Desmoksanie,tez mi sie uda,tylko ze teraz postanowiłam sobie solennie,zadyszka juz jest okropna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja napisze tak )
> Skusiłem się na biorezonans magnetyczny, 15 minut frajdy 100 zł w portfelu mniej..... efekt, już pisze. Na kuracji 15 minutowej byłem około 18.30. Przez 12 godzin tylko woda niegazowana 3 litry.
> Rano wstałem, kawa i no właśnie, popielniczka i paczka fajek leżała na biurku, ale o dziwo nie skusiłem się, nie czułem potrzeby zapalenia. Cała sztuczka polega, na blokowaniu receptorów odpowiedzialnych za głod nikotynowy, własnie poprzez rezonans. Nie pale juz 4 lata. Polecam.


Na mnie rezonans nie podzialal... Pilem 3 litry wody czulem jak wypacam cala nikotyne i smierdze wiec bralem co chwile prysznic niestety glod nikotyny nadal mialem i nic to nie pomoglo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie pale juz 10 dni a paliłem ponad 2 paczki dziennie jestem w 16 dniu kuracji a silnej woli niem wogule rzucać tez jakos zabardzo mi sie niechciało żona mi kupiła desmoxan i po prostu niechce mi sie palić a tym bardziej wychodzic na zewnątrz bo w domu nigdy niepaliłem. Na moim przykładzie działa choć niemogłem usnąc jak niemiałem fajek na rano taki to nałóg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

biorę desmoxan już piąty dzień i pale nadal,co zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oj kolego zeby skutecznie reklamowac trzeeba sie bardziej postarac. Przeciez od razu widac ze to spam w najczystszej postaci.


potwierdzam skuteczność,paliłem 40lat po 20sztuk dziennie,dzięki tabexowi nie palę od 5ciu lat,polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wg. mnie tabex działa ale uzależnia jak fajki i ciężko go odstawić. Od kilku dni jadę na desmoxanie i nie pale ale aż boję się co będzie jak zakończę kurację. Jak mi się tabex skończył (a wtedy jeszcze był na recepty) to nawet papieros nie pomagał taki głód. Poniekąd mam wrażenie że desmoxan podnosi poziom serotoniny w organizmie i dlatego tak się dobrze po nim czuje ale coś mi się wydaje że odstawienie będzie się wiązało ze stanami depresyjnymi. No cóż. Zobaczymy.

----------


## rosalinda

Jest fajna stronka, której celem jest pomoc w przejściu przez proces rzucania palenia jakrzucicpalenie .pl myślę, że warto sobie poczytać. Ja ze swojej strony powiem, że nie palę już jakieś 6 lat, ale moje przechodzenie przez to było bardzo trudne. Przez pierwsze kilka dni nie wiedziałam co mam zrobić z rękami, ciązko było się rozstać z papierosem, ale pozytywy są dużo większe niż trudność rzucania palenia. Jestem zdrowsza, wyglądam lepiej, nie pachnę papierosami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Któregoś dnia znalazłem informację z telefonem - komputerowe rzucenie palenia. Udałem sie pod wskazany adres. Starszy Pan założył mi obręcz na głowę, w dłonie dał dwie elektrody i tak siedziałem kilka minut. Przed wizystą musiałe zapalić papierosa i niedopałek dać temu specjalistka. W czasie gdy tak siedziałem pan mówił mi czego mi nie wolno, jak będę sie czuł. Mowił, że muszę pić duzo wody mineralnej. No i najważniejsze - dzisiaj nie mogę zapalić żadnego papierosa. Wytrzymałem i nie zapaliłem. Następnego dnia sie budzę i o dziwo, nie mam ssania. Tak było przez cztery miesiące. Nie paliłem. W pierwszym miesiącu przytyłem 7 kg, a potem już nic.  Po czterech miesiącach na jakimś spotkaniu służbowym ktoś poczęstował papierosem, a ja bezwiednie wziołem i zapaliłem. Po dwóch tygodniach paliłem już dwie paczki dziennie. Ponownie poszedłem na ten komputer, ale już nie zadziałało. Pozostało mi jednak po tej kuracji, przeświadczenie, że mogę walczyć z nałogiem. Palę, ale mogę np powiedziec sobie, że dzisiaj do 14 nie będe palił i nie palę. Jednak zupełnie zrezygnować nie potrafię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja rzuciłam palenie z dnia na dzień. 13 września 2011 roku wstałam rano i powiedziałam sobie że nie palę, zostało mi wtedy 15 moich ukochanych cieniuśkich papierosków. Nie palę do dziś, ale raz na jakiś czas wyjmuję z szafy swoje papieroski z ceną 8,6 zł  :Smile:  :Smile:  powącham je i z powrotem chowam na dno szuflady. Nie palę już 3 lata i naprawdę dobrez mi z tym. Nie wierzę w żadne plastry,tabletki i inne bzdury, najważniejsze to zmiana myślenia,psychiki no i opór i oczywiście szczera chęć rzucenia fajek. Trzymam za Was kciuki, zobaczycie że któregoś dnia się uda :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja rzuciłam palenie z dnia na dzień. 13 września 2011 roku wstałam rano i powiedziałam sobie że nie palę, zostało mi wtedy 15 moich ukochanych cieniuśkich papierosków. Nie palę do dziś, ale raz na jakiś czas wyjmuję z szafy swoje papieroski z ceną 8,6 zł  powącham je i z powrotem chowam na dno szuflady. Nie palę już 3 lata i naprawdę dobrez mi z tym. Nie wierzę w żadne plastry,tabletki i inne bzdury, najważniejsze to zmiana myślenia,psychiki no i opór i oczywiście szczera chęć rzucenia fajek. Trzymam za Was kciuki, zobaczycie że któregoś dnia się uda


Rzucałam palenie kilka razy. Wierzcie mi, że chciałam przestać. Nawet się dwa razy udało. Za pierwszym razem na rok, za drugim na 9 miesięcy. Niestety zawsze wracam do nałogu. Mam 30 lat więc będę próbować dalej. Desmoxan słyszałam od znajomej, która właśnie juz od miesiąca uzywa i bardzo sobie chwali. Ale niestety jest drogi, przynajmniej jak dla mnie. Jak sprawdzałam w necie, to na aptekach internetowych kosztuje ok. 70 zł za 100 kapsułek. W jednej tylko (wapteka) znalazłam za 49.98 więc sporo taniej. Ale co tam, chcę być zdrowa, i rzucić w cholerę to cholerstwo!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi lekarz przepisał Desmoxan- czytam ulotke i smiech . "Przez pierwsze 3  dni należy stosować po 1kapsulce co 2 godziny(6kapsulek na dobe) .Jednoczesnie nalezy stopniowo zmniejszac liczbe wypalanych papieroswo."Smieszne to jak nie zmniejsze ilosci wypalanych papieroswow to nie rzuce palenia bo tabletki nie dzialaja.Tak to jak bede chcial to sam rzuce bez tabeltek hehehe.Ale potrafia mydlic oczy i naciagac na kase.

----------


## mysli

Nieprzyszlo wam do glowy ze wiekszosc tych negatywnych komentow pisza dystrybutorzy fajek... Najlepiej pogadac z ludzmi ktorzy to brali.. ale na zywo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zaczęłam dziś rano brać desmoxan. Jak na razie jest ok. Normalnie po wyjściu z pracy pierwsze po co sięgałam to był papieros. Dziś nawet za bardzo nie miałam na niego ochoty. Spaliłam połowe mniej papierosów niż zawsze. Wiem,że to dopiero pierwszy dzień i że jeszcze długa droga przede mną ale jestem dobrej myśli  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłem od 13 lat niby nie dużo, choć pewnie każdy tak mówi powiedzmy plus minus 10 na dzień, jeśli dzień był z imprezą  to do dwóch, trzech.... Ostatnimi  czasem (rok) próbowałem rzucić jakieś 5-6 razy bardzo chciałem ale zawsze  kończyło się to oczekiwaniem do  jednego papierosa, jeden papieros na dzień, jeden  na dwa dni, jeden  na tydzień, jeden przy piwku i w rezultacie  po pewnym czasie  okazywało się że palę tyle co przed  zaczęciem palenia... Nie pomagało  nawet szantaż dziewczyny że póki  nie  rzuce palenia nie mam co myśleć o zrobieniu efektywnie synka :P...  Szukałem różnych rozwiązań  bo stwierdziłem że jak mi palenia ktoś gilotyną  nie odetnie   to sam nie rzuce- "przecież to lubie". Gumy, tabletki, mocne postanowienia nic nie dawało- i tak czekałem do okazji tylko do zapalenia( stres, albo impreza).... Pewnego razu padł na test Desmoksan podchodziłem sceptycznie  stwierdziłem oki można spróbować... Już na samym początku ucieszyłem się że do 3 dnia można  przy rzucaniu palić i że można  co pół roku powtarzać terapie (w duchu się śmiałem  tak przy 2,3 może się uda).... Jedyne postanowienie jakie powziąłem żeby dać tabletką  szanse to  regularnie łykać  co do minuty i przy pierwszym  "niesmaku" z palenia  odstawić....  Pierwsze  trzy dni  były super i potworne zarazem....  Ból głowy był niewiarygodny - chyba pierwszy raz w życiu miałem migreny... Na opakowaniu  jest  że nie można  przekraczać dawki 6 tabletek na dobe ale  jak funkcjonowałem od  6 rano do 3 w nocy  to trochę więcej wychodziło, bo co 2 godziny tabletka póki nie poszedłem spać... Do  tego sporadyczny papieros  bo gdy zapomniałem  łyknąć tabletki o danej godzinie pojawiała  się chęć palenia  więc że mogłem to paliłem...  Przy trzecim dniu  papieros przestał smakować, był bezpłuciowy przy paleniu...  przy 4 dniu  bóle głowy  znikły, 5 dnia byłem tak pewny że  nie chce mi się palić że stwierdziłem że będe łykać tabletke tylko wtedy kiedy zachce mi się palić....  Efekt --od  7 dnia przestałem łykać tabletki w dzień... Jedynie przed wyjściem  tak 30 minut ze znajomymi  wieczór na piwo łykałem  2 naraz....    Od 10 dnia przestałem wogóle ich potrzebować nawet przy piwie.... Jedyne co pozostało to zmiana  postępowania  swojego z kupą wolnego czasu który zajmowało mi palenie  i nauczenie  się robienie  krótkich przerw w pracy ale nie na papierosa  ale  na picie, czy przejście  się do samochodu po cukierka  i wrócenie... Tak żeby szefu nie krzyczał że się człowiek włóczy.... 

Podsumowując  byłem sceptykiem nie wierzyłem że coś jest w stanie mi pomóc w paleniu... Nie chce  robić  reklamy ale  to działa.... Oczywiście   mam czasem  "ochotę"  żeby sobie zapalić  ale nie jest to "potrzeba" zapalenia - nie wiem czy rozumiecie... Tabletki działają tylko wydaje mi się że  trzeba  przy pierwszym niesmaku przestać a potem starać się wymyśleć  co robić jak reszta wychodzi na dymka i chyba to jest najgorsze.... 
Po kuracji  zostało mi  35 tabletek z 100 nie były mi wszystkie potrzebne może dlatego że nie paliłem za wiele...

Pozdrawiam  i życzę sukcesów reszcie.... Trzymta się  i powodzenia  Wam i sobie życzę Jaśko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zaczęłam dziś rano brać desmoxan. Jak na razie jest ok. Normalnie po wyjściu z pracy pierwsze po co sięgałam to był papieros. Dziś nawet za bardzo nie miałam na niego ochoty. Spaliłam połowe mniej papierosów niż zawsze. Wiem,że to dopiero pierwszy dzień i że jeszcze długa droga przede mną ale jestem dobrej myśli


   Pilnuj tylko  dokładnie godzin przyjęcia  bo każde opóźnienie  powodowało u mnie zapalenie papierosa i ostrzegam przed bólami głowy ale to może tylko u mnie... Teraz cały czas walcze z irytacją co robić jak inni idą palić ale spokojnie mogę usiąść koło nich i wcale nie ciągnie mnie, nigdy nie umiałem odmówić papierosa gdy ktoś częstował.... Chyba że  tak dla szpanu mówiłem nie dziękuję rzucam... Teraz mówię prawdę Nie dziękuje na razie nie potrzebuje... I to mnie cieszy... Powodzenia

----------


## flatter

dzień dobry,

paliłem 19 lat, 4 miesiące temu postanowiłem odstawić fajki - udało się!
1.5 opakowania wynalazku pt desmoxan i od 4 miesięcy spokój.
powodzenia dla wszystkich szukających pomocy

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak na razie 10 dni jadę na Desmoxanie, myślę że działa... oczywiście zapaliłbym prawdziwego dymka, jednak nie ma takiego ciśnienia jak bez wspomagacza Desmoxana.
Jeśli chodzi o skutki uboczne, to 3 dni od rozpoczęcia kuracji mam problemy żołądkowe... nie jestem pewien czy to akurat lek jest temu winien - może przypadek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłam 21 lat. Przy koncu 2 paczki dziennie. Rzucic pomogła mi córka, bo pani w szkole ciągle powtarzała, że od palenia dostaje się raka i umiera. Dziecko miało dopiero 7 lat i bardzo się martwiło, namawiając mnie, abym rzuciła. I w pewien listopadowy długi weekend przestałam palic. I tak codziennie liczyłam "dziś znowu mi się udało nie zapalić" jeden dzień, dwa, trzy, pięc, miesiąc, rok, jedenaście lat. A potem koleżanka namówiła mnie abym spróbowała jednego, bo przecież od jednego nic się nie stanie. I tak najpierw był jeden, potem dwa, dziesięć, cała paczka i dalej już poszło. W czasie niepalenia najgorszy kryzys miałam po trzech miesiącach - pracowałam z palącymi i można było palić w biurze - miałam wtedy takie momenty, że wydawało mi się iż moje włosy na głowie odchodzą mi od czaszki razem ze skórą. Chwilami nie słyszałam co koleżanki do mnie mówią. Ale to przeszło i potem było coraz lepiej. Palacze i ci, którzy rzucili palenie powinni pamiętać, że to jest tak samo jak z alkoholem. NAŁOGOWCEM jest się do końca życia. Nawet wtedy kiedy się już nie pali albo nie pije i jest się AA.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paliłam 21 lat. Przy koncu 2 paczki dziennie. Rzucic pomogła mi córka, bo pani w szkole ciągle powtarzała, że od palenia dostaje się raka i umiera. Dziecko miało dopiero 7 lat i bardzo się martwiło, namawiając mnie, abym rzuciła. I w pewien listopadowy długi weekend przestałam palic. I tak codziennie liczyłam "dziś znowu mi się udało nie zapalić" jeden dzień, dwa, trzy, pięc, miesiąc, rok, jedenaście lat. A potem koleżanka namówiła mnie abym spróbowała jednego, bo przecież od jednego nic się nie stanie. I tak najpierw był jeden, potem dwa, dziesięć, cała paczka i dalej już poszło. W czasie niepalenia najgorszy kryzys miałam po trzech miesiącach - pracowałam z palącymi i można było palić w biurze - miałam wtedy takie momenty, że wydawało mi się iż moje włosy na głowie odchodzą mi od czaszki razem ze skórą. Chwilami nie słyszałam co koleżanki do mnie mówią. Ale to przeszło i potem było coraz lepiej. Palacze i ci, którzy rzucili palenie powinni pamiętać, że to jest tak samo jak z alkoholem. NAŁOGOWCEM jest się do końca życia. Nawet wtedy kiedy się już nie pali albo nie pije i jest się AA.


Zapomniałąm dodać, że przez te jedenaście lat przybyło mi 10 kg i do dziś się z nimi nie mogę uporać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No, biore desmoxan 3 dzien. Pierwszego dnia spalilam 2 papieroski, drugiego dnia - rzadnego i dzis tez rzadnego. Wszystko fajnie, ale szlak mnie trafia bo na glodzie jestem non stop. Te tabletki nie pomagaja, to kwestia checi i psychiki - silnej woli. Albo chce palic albo nie. Wytrzymalam juz dwa dni bez palenia i chce naprawde rzucic. Trudne to bardzo. Kupilam desmoxan wiec go biore ale juz wiem ze mi nie pomaga. Tylko silna wola pozostaje i tyle. Pozdrawiam. M.

----------


## Marcin30

Stosowałem, 5 dnia brania desmoxanu przestałem palić. Nawet nie było źle, aż się tabletki się nie skończyły. Po tygodniu po skończonej kuracji wróciłem do nałogu. Szumy i zawroty głowy mnie w końcu złamały (moje 2 z 3 typowe objawy głodu nikotynowego). Inne objawy odstawienne typu nerwowość już nie występowała. Ale spróbuję od stycznia jeszcze raz z desmoxanem rzucić.

----------


## Marcohonia

Dlugo juz o tym myslalem,aby rozstac sie z dymkiem.Palilem 15 lat i zawsze myslalem ,ze umre z fajka w ustach :Smile: .
Udalo sie.Podztawa to nastawienie,desmoxan byl dla mnie okresem przyzwyczajenia ,ze mozna zyc bez papierosa i z czsem stawalem sie z tego dumny,ze nie pale...mimo otaczajacych mnie znajomyczh palaczy :Smile: Sny...ciekawe ale tesknie za nimi :Smile: Obecnie..Jestem wygrany, Dzieki i Powodzenia Wszystkim Bo Warto..

----------


## ciastolini

Postanowiłem rzucić fajki, najnormalniej zaczęły mi przeszkadzać. 17 lat miałem założoną obrożę i jak piesek codziennie kupowałem paczkę papierosów. Imprezy powodowały, że schodziły prawie 2 paczki. Pobudka-papieros, jedzenie-papieros, spacer-papieros itd. aż do papierosa przed snem. Przez 17 lat przepaliłem około 50 tysięcy złotych, mniej więcej ( pamiętam jak kupowałem red&white w miękkim opakowaniu po 3,65zł) Jako nałogowy palacz rzucałem 1000 razy i 1000 razy wracałem do palenia po 2-4 (max) dniach. Już byłem blisko kupienia e-fajka, ale zdecydowałem się*kupić Desmoxan. Pierwsze 2 dni paliłem normalnie, już żałowałem, że wydałem 70zł na niedziałające "coś" Drugiego dnia brania tabletek miałem imprezę na której wypaliłem sporo. Następny dzień obudziłem się bez kaca i bez chęci zapalenia papierosa! To był dla mnie szok. Jakby ktoś normalnie wykasował mi palenie z głowy. Ale.... no właśnie zaczęły się objawy z ulotki. Duszności, szumy w uszach i przynajmniej jeszcze 5 innych. Po 5 dniach wszystko ustało  :Smile:  Moim zdaniem, to jest moment w którym organizm walczy z pomocą tabletek i dlatego występują objawy. Późniejsza kuracja to kwestia nauczenia się życia bez papierosa, dlatego jest 25 dni na nauczenie się życia bez dymku. Dzisiaj wziąłem ostatnią pigułę. Zaoszczędziłem w tym czasie ponad 300zł, kondycja zdecydowanie na plus (zauważone w łóżku  :Big Grin: ) oddycha się inaczej i nie mam już tego zamulenia, które codziennie powodowało, że nie chciało mi się nic. Dla czytających komentarze. Każdy organizm jest inny, u każdego mogą wystąpić różne objawy, więc skoro ja miałem duszności, nie znaczy z TY będziesz je miał. Jedno co mogę napisać, to to, że wyleczyłem się z palenia i jestem z tego dumny! Walcz i pokaż innym że jesteś zwycięzcą!
Ja jestem  :Big Grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

7 dzień na razie działa pozytywnie wystarczą mi 4 tabletki jednak ma swoje działanie boję się jak będę musiał całkiem odstawić desmoxan dlatego staram się szybciej zmniejszyć dawkę niż jest zalecane paliłem 15 lat min. paczka dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nałóg to taka choroba która jest nigdy nie uleczalna może żyć np nie paląc nie pijąc ale osoba która była w tym nałogu wróci po jednym np papierosie z powrotem do czynnego nałogu, dla tych co sądzą że się wyleczyli ??? uważajcie bo nie trzeba dużo więcej pokory

----------


## masi

ja brałam tabex, myli się ten kto myśli, że wystarczy kupić, brać i samo się rzuci  :Big Grin:  Potrzebna jest jeszcze silna wola ALE z tego co ja zauważyłam to faktycznie nie odczuwałam fizycznej chęci zapalenia, brakowało mi papierosa w momentach kiedy zawsze paliłam, czyli np przy kawie, na przystanku gdzie zawsze paliłam czekając na autobus. Osobiście uważam, ze pomagają ale sny..... koszmar przez pierwsze 4 dni myślałam, ze na głowę dostaje dopiero później przeczytałam, że takie skutki uboczne mogą się pojawić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie skonczylam brac desmoxan, w trakcie brania tabletek wcale nie chce sie palic, ale to jest juz 3 dzien jak nie biore tabletek i strasznie chce mi sie palic. Ktos tutaj dobrze napisal , ze tymi tabletkami to tylko zastepuje sie jeden nałog drugim. Prawdą jest tylko to ze dzieki tym tabletkom nie mam juz tego odruchu palenia.

----------


## Gall

Tylko dojrzała decyzja i samozaparcie pozwoli rzucić palenie. Ja właśnie po 21 latach palenia dojrzałem do tej decyzji i od tygodnia nie palę. Próbowałem różnych środków i bez silnej woli one nie zadziałają i nie spowodują cudu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wydaje mi się, że o wiele skuteczniejszym sposobem na rzucenie palenia jest e-papieros. powstały nawet specjalne programy na tym oparte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> faktycznie zajebisty lusksuz zajarac sobie smierdzacego peta, fajki to nie luksus palenie w tych czasach to obciach...


Jasne, palenie papierosów to w dzisiejszych czasach obciach(?) Natomiast obciachem współcześnie nie jest palenie marychy - to tak z moich obserwacji. Zamienił stryjek siekierkę na kijek.Tylko tak dalej, a społeczeństwo marnie skończy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy rzucaniu próbowałem już prawie wszystkiego gum, plastrów, tabletek i nawet się udawało na jakiś czas. Udawało się tylko wtedy, gdy wymusiłem na sobie kilka dni całkowicie bez papierosa - nie da rady palić i brać medykamenty. Najdłuższy dotychczas okres bez papierosów to 5 lat, a palę 39 (!) aktualnie udaje mi się być 2 miesiące bez papierosa. Po trzech dniach z wymuszonym niepaleniem zacząłem sobie wmawiać, że szkoda tych trzech dni przez które udało się niepalić (ta metoda działała również poprzednio), tyle, że tym razem podparłem się kilkoma kapsułkami Desmoxanu (został po poprzedniej nieskutecznej "kuracji") i jakoś na razie jest OK. Dla rzucających dwa dłuższe okresy niepalenia to 5 i 3 lata i za każdym razem wróciłem do palenia, bo chciałem spróbować czy papieros mi będzie jeszcze smakował. Pierwszy nie smakował, ale następne już tak. Nie ważne jaką metodą będziecie rzucać i czym się w tym wspomagać (Desmoxan jest najtańszy w stosunku do skutku) ważne, żebyście pod żadnym piozorem nie sięgnęli po papierosa, bo znów zaczniecie palić!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie może trudno uwierzyć ale to naprawdę działa !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no ale nie wierzycie w skuteczność e-papierosów?

----------


## teresaNie zarejestrowany

Zawsze robiłam przerwy używając / ściśle z ulotką/Tabex  i wracałam  do nałogu / wystarczy jeden papieros zapalić/  Po DESMOXANIEi nawalał mi żołądek.... E-papieros jest oszustwem-bo to jest palenie!!W tym roku kupiłam TABEX / co do dnia , godziny -używałam/ Nie palę .Jeżeli przemknie mi przez myśl palenie : wmawiam sobie że nigdy nie paliłam- nie wiem o co mi chodzi.To jest najlepsze , bo się nie katuję myślą ,że palenie było fajne. Teraz już rzuciłam na stałe i nawet nie spróbuję / 20 lat wystarczy /Mam więcej pieniędzy ,czasu -nie jestem niewolnikiem i uprawiam sport.Jestem z siebie b.dumna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

29 lat, 12 lat stażu w paleniu - od 8 dni biorę desmoxan, 5 dnia przestałam palić, papieros po desmoxanie smakuje inaczej (ohyda) zbiera na wymioty, skutki uboczne: senność, masakryczny brak apetytu. desmoxan + pozytywne nastawienie i będzie sukces (na jak długo nie wiem :Smile: ))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama szukałam opinii jak zaczęłam brać więc teraz i ja mogę się wypowiedzieć.
Desmoxan działa ale trzeba chcieć, ja próbowałam 2 razy za pierwszym razem nie chciałam tak naprawdę liczyłam, że samo sie zrobi. po ok 3 dniu zaczęło mnie odrzucac od papierosów ale ja z uporem maniaka paliłam. nic dziwnego, ze 5go dnia uznała, ze nie działa i przestałam rzucac. Po jakims czasie znów uznałam ,ze chcę rzucic i zaczełam czytać książkę Allena Carr i efekt jaki i  moje podejście  jak przy pierwszej probie z desmoxanem. Samo nic się nie zrobi! Postanowiłam 2 raz podejść do desmoxanu ale ze swiadomoscia co przeczytałam w książce oraz szczerymi chęciami. Po ok 3 dniu znów mnie odrzucało i nie podchodziłam do papierosów, rzuciłam 4 dnia. Nie palę od 7 mc.  Najszczęśliwsza jestem z tego, ze pachnę moja córka jest ze mnie dumna. Nawet nie wiedizałam jak mećzył mnie nałóg. jestem dumna z tego że nie palę. polecam i desmoxan i Allena Carr - choc jeśli ktos ksiażkę przeczyta będzie wiedział, ze to sie kłóci. Nie istotne - mi pomogło  :Smile:  powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

palę od 16 życia, mam teraz 42 .....więc o wiele za długo miałem kilka epizodów bez papierosa, 6 m-cy, 3 ,4 raz nawet udało się 18 m-cy, i starczyło że w sylwestra strasznie wiało i chciałem tylko....odpalać rakiety i peatrdy i wziąłem od kolegi 1 fajka no i poszło 2 stycznia kiosk i paka......masakra ,mam nadzieję że uda się to zmienić,od kilku dni nastawiam się do nie palenia, zawsze dawało rade, jak chciałem zapalić sięgałem po tik-taka lub bardzo mocną gumę i nie paliłem, mam nadzieję że się uda, nie wierzę w żadne preparaty i wspomagacze, to siedzi w psychice i albo my sami chcemy albo będziemy sami siebie oszukiwać ,borykam się z nadwagą, są to skutki m/innymi tych przerw w niepaleniu ale mam dla kogo żyć i wolę przez miesiąc pocierpieć i później nie palić niż dostać jakiegoś zawału czy wylewu
a tym którzy chca skończyć z nałogiem, 1 miesiąc jest najgorszy, myślisz o fajce, ktoś pali to najchętniej byś mu faje wyrwał z reki, ale naprawdę, miałem takich ok 5-6 podejść i zawsze działało, no ale niestety zawsze wracał też nałóg i zaczynałem na nowo, mam nadzieję że tym razem się uda, bo warto dłużej pożyć......a jest dla kogo

----------


## Adam 24 lata nałogu

Biorę już 7 dzień. Od czterech nie palę w ogóle. Ssie mnie najgorzej rano ale na razie wytrzymuję. Mam nadzieję że dam rade bo obiecałem dzieciom. Wcześniej rzucałem ale  popalałem co chwilę i z powrotem wracałem do 2 paczek dziennie. Teraz wydaje mi się że jest trochę lżej a może po prostu chcę rzucić, jak nie dla siebie to przynajmniej dla dzieci i żony.  To jest chyba wystarczająca motywacja. Powodzenia wszystkim którzy chcą zerwać z tym paskudnym nałogiem.

----------


## Łukasz L.

> Palilem 20 lat ostatnie czasy nawet 2 paczki dziennie. Kupilem elektrona i nie palilem 3.5 miesiaca potem znow zaczalem i tak przez kloejne pol roku. Kiedy zaplacilem za paczke 12.50 to stwierdzilem ze koniec. Zeby kupic paczke fajek musialem ponad godzine pracowac!!! Dosc. Kupilem te tabletki 15 lutego. Po czterech dniach przestalem palic. Albo fajki albo leczenie. Mi sie udalo tak bynajmniej mi sie wydaje. Prawie miesiac bez fajki. Kuracji nie skonczylem. Zostalo mi 16 tabletek. Najwiecej to siedzi w glowie. Trzymam kciuki za tych ktorzy prubuja i za tych ktorym sie udalo.



Jest 10 grudzień i nadal nie pale. Udało mi się namówić nawet znajomych na kurację. Trzymam kciuki za nich

----------


## Łukasz L.

Swego czasu jeszcze próbowałem namówić ojca. Tabsy mu nawet kupilem. Pali 3 paczki dziennie i nawet czasem mu to brakuje.Jak wejdzie na 4 pietro to ma taka zadyszke jakby maraton przebiegł sprintem. Niestety okazał się niereformowalny.Ostatnio stwierdził że cholernie duzo kasy wydaje na fajki i ........... ( już myslałem, że spróbuje jednak  desmoxanu ponownie) a on zaczał kupować te pseudo cygara za 1.30 i kręci śmierdziele. szkoda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 5 dniu kuracji, od początku założyłam sobie że w grę nie wchodzi zmniejszanie wypalonych papierosów, tylko odcięcie ich od 1 dnia. Póki co działa, nie odczuwam chęci zapalenia papierosa, bardziej odczuwam pewne nawyki: do kawy, po jedzeniu, do piwka, przy prostych czynnościach typu odśnieżanie auta... :Wink:  Podjęłam rygorystyczną dietę ( oczywiście częściej odczuwam chęć na coś słodkiego- gdzie wcześniej słodyczy nie jadałam ), trener ułożył mi trening nastawiony intensywny wysiłek. Zależy mi na tym aby rzucić i nie przytyć. Dopiero co wróciłam do formy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy przyjmując tabletki można pić alkohol????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po 23 latach palenia nie jaram już około 6 miesięcy , zjadłem całe opakowanie ,dziękuję

----------


## Seth

Wcześniej próbowałem kilka razy rzucić palenie - raz się udało na 2 miesiące, innym razem do pierwszego wyjścia na piwo. W tym roku kupiłem desmoxan brałem 3 dni i przestałem - czułem się dziwnie.. ale po miesiącu spróbowałem ponownie - czwartego dnia "ssało" mnie niesamowicie ale przetrzymałem. Nie palę od lutego tego roku. Nie myślę już o papierosie po wypiciu piwka czy kawy... Mnie desmoxan pomógł...

----------


## Santi

Paliłem ponad 5 lat, paczkę na dwa dni. Może to nie jest zbyt długi staż palenia w porównaniu z większością z Was, ale tak naprawdę miałem już dość tego 'źródła przyjemności' z powodów, których nie będę wymieniał, gdyż każdy palacz bardzo dobrze je zna. Oczywiście miałem za sobą próby rzucenia, ale zwykle szybko się kończyły (max. 17 dni bez). Zawsze sądziłem, że rzucę bez jakichkolwiek wspomagaczy, tym bardziej po przeczytaniu książki, o której wspominaliście. Do tabletek przekonał mnie znajomy, który palił kilkanaście lat i rzucił z dnia na dzień po zażywaniu Tabexu. W sumie i tak nic nie tracę to dlaczego by nie spróbować. W aptece z powodu braku leku polecono mi zamiennik, Desmoxan. Nie miałem w ostatnim czasie jakiegoś wielkiego ciśnienia jeśli chodzi o rzucenie, ale kupując jakoś tak się nastawiłem i nabrałem motywacji, że trwam z tym do dzisiaj. Paliłem przez pierwszych 5 dni kuracji, zmniejszając dawkę ilości papierosów, nie umyślnie, ale po prostu nie chciało mi się palić tak jak przed kuracją. Jeśli chodzi o skutki uboczne to nie zauważyłem, może jedynie te wspomniane przez Was sny, bardziej wyraźne i dziwne, ale to akurat chyba na plus  :Wink:  Najważniejszą rzeczą jest nastawienie. Trzeba naprawdę chcieć rzucić, bo same tabletki cudów nie zdziałają. Moim zdaniem Desmoxan łagodzi fizyczne uzależnienie podczas rzucania, nie odczuwasz takiego zdenerwowania i rozdrażnienia jak podczas rzucania 'na czysto'. Jednak z uzależnieniem psychicznym trzeba się już zmierzyć samemu co nie jest łatwe. Mi pozostają wciąż chęci zapalenia z przyzwyczajenia w sytuacjach, w których zawsze paliłem czyli np. w drodze do pracy, przy piwku, na przerwie itd. Ale teraz taka chęć szybko mija z tego też względu, że papierosy śmierdzą jak pali ktoś przy mnie. Osobiście jestem zadowolony z zakupu i mam nadzieję, że wytrwam w postanowieniu i nigdy do tego nie wrócę. Dopiero 10 dzień i chyba za wcześnie, aby zbytnio chwalić ten wspomagacz, ale jak do tej pory pomaga. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam ksiazke Allen Carr Easy way to stop smoking.
 Mnie osobiscie uratowala 5 lat temu, nie mam ochoty na palenie 
ani zadne gumy czy tabletki tylko pogarszajace samopoczucie przy odstawieniu 
"ulubionego uczucia palenia". Tak samo powiedzenie papierosy mi smakujato brzmi jak lubie cudowny i zniewalajacy zapach krowiego jajna, mmmmm moj ulubiony!
nie dajcie sie wkrecic w pseudo pomagacze w rzucaniu palenia. Koszt jest ogromny, a rezultatow nie ma. Ale to i tak twoja "wina"  ze nie udalo sie rzucic. Ale jakie udalo ?! Jedyne co musisz zrobic to przestac to robic!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbowałam wszystkiego -tabletek plastrów przeczytałam 2 książki ALLENA CARA -JAK RZUCIĆ PALENIE I TAKASAMA DLA KOBIET i nic. Nie pomaga mi nawet hipnoza -co mam zrobić? Pale nawet na ulicy chociaż się wstydzę i ukrywam papierosa -CZY JESTEM JUŻ STACONA??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak to nigdy nie zadziala ! Plastry, tabletki, gumy i wszystkie inne tego typu "sposoby" na rzucenie palenia to tylko zbijanie ogromnej kasy na nieszczesliwych palaczach ! 
> 
> Nikotyna to narkotyk. Tak, NARKOTYK. Pierwsze co powinniście zrobic to uswiadomic sobie ten aspekt Waszego problemu. Jestescie uzaleznieni od bardzo silnego narkotyku. 
> On Was zabija. Najpierw zabiera Wam pewnosc siebie, pozniej konsekwentnie odbiera Wam radosc z kazdej chwili zycia. Poza tym zabiera Wam pieniadze i przede wszystkim zdrowie ! 
> 
> Co daje Wam w zamian ? Pomyslmy... NIC ! 
> 
> Te wszystkie moemnty przyjemnosci o ktorych wielu z Was wlasnie pomyslalo (papieros przy kawie, papieros na imprezie, przy piwie, winie. Papieros po pysznym obiedzie, papieros po wysilku fizycznym....). Zastanowcie sie teraz... gdzie widzicie przyjemnosc ? 
> 
> ...


Dziękuję bardzo mi pomogłs/es dzięki Tobie nie pale juz 15 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałem książkę Allen Carr - Prosta metoda jak skutecznie rzucić palenie. Ponoć rewelacja po jej przeczytaniu dużo moich znajomych rzuciło przyszłą kolej na mnie, ale jakoś ciężko mi zasiąść do lektury ale w końcu muszę. Podobno można ją znaleźć w internecie i ściągnąć. Moi znajomi polecają

----------


## herbaciarka

Kolega na tym rzucił, ale chyba i tak przy tym musimy mieć silną wolę by jednak nie zapalić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłem 11 lat po 1,5-2 paczki dziennie, nadszedł czas, żeby zmienić swoje życie. Kiedyś rzucałem z gumami, szło nieźle dopóki nie zabrakło mi gum - kupiłem fajki w kiosku, pierwsza obrzydliwa, następne już dobre. Nie polecam.

Dzisiaj 13 dzień z Tabexem, a 8 dzień bez papierosa. Nie mam fizycznych objawów odstawienia nikotyny, ani fizycznej potrzeby/chęci palenia. Jedynie po głowie mi chodzi czasem, żeby sobie usiąść i zapalić z domownikami (o zgrozo wszyscy palą) tak jak zawsze, do kawy, po jedzeniu i w wannie. Przez pierwsze kilka dni papierosy śmierdziały mi niemiłosiernie, teraz jest lepiej. Mam nadzieję, że wytrzymam.

Wszystkim, którym jest trudno polecam moją metodę: cały czas sobie wmawiam, że jestem nie palący (bez roztrząsanie czy kiedyś paliłem, to nie ważne) - teraz NIE PALĘ.
Ktoś pali obok mnie to patrzę z politowaniem i ten stan akceptuję, zapalniczki leżą obok kuchenki, popielniczki w kuchni, trzy pozostałe zamknięte paczki na stole - patrzę na to wszystko i wkręcam sobie, że nie jest to moje i tego nie dotykam.
Trzeba silnej woli, a nagroda jest wspaniała, brak uzależniania wszystkiego od durnego papierosa: stania jak kretyn w mrozie przed knajpą, kręcenia w pracy, żeby wyjść na 5 min, obrzydliwego smrodu i ciężko zarobionej kasy podpalanej 30 razy dziennie...i zdrowie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozpoczynając dbanie o zdrowie, poszedłem (dość niedawno) do apteki z zamiarem kupienia tabletek TABEX. Jednak ich nie było. 
Farmaceutka poleciła Desmoxan. Wziąłem od niechcenia, bo środek ok. 1,5 raza droższy niż TABEX. Jednak produkt jest produkcji polskiej i powiedziałem sobie, że dam zarobić Naszym. Wezmę na próbę. 
TABEX jest produkcji bułgarskiej.

Od kilku dni stosuje Desmoxan. Objawy które występują: złe samopoczucie, drażliwość, zmiany nastroju, trudności w koncentracji, spadek apetytu, trudności w zasypianiu i dziwne sny, a także mam wrażenie zwiększenia, a nie - zmniejszenia popędu (jak napisano w ulotce).

Na marginesie, przeanalizowałem skład otoczki pigułki z poradnikiem, pt. „Wiesz, co jesz?”, Ringier Axel Springer Polska. 
Indygotyna (e132 - możliwe działanie kancerogenne) w dużych ilościach połączona z azotynem sodu (e250 - możliwe działanie kancerogenne) może powodować uszkodzenia materiału genetycznego, jak stwierdzono podczas badań na zwierzętach.
Z kolei E171 - dwutlenek tytanu, choć uznany za bezpieczny, wymaga dalszych testów. 
Tylko pytanie, co znaczą te duże ilości, w końcu tabletki łyka się dość intensywnie podczas kuracji.

W każdym razie nie palę! Nie chce mi się palić.

Decyzję o wyborze środka pozostawiam Wam. Osobiście zdecydowałbym się tylko na TABEX, gdyż wcześniej ww. objawów nie miałem.

----------


## aga_szczerba@o2.pl

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy


Jestem żywym dowodem po 20 latach nałogu,że dzialają!!! wystarczy chcieć,ja nie pale już pół roku z dnia na dzień...
Cudowne tabletki....cudowny sukces...cudowna JA...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...


Wystarczy walczyć,ja paliłam 20 lat,to Ty kierujesz swoimi ruchami i chęciami,nie nalogi!!!! moc jest w Tobie kobieto!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> najlepsza metoda jak moze byc to ksiazka Alana Carra PROSTA METODA JAK SKUTECZNIE RZUCIC PALENIE nie pale juz od 3 lat i ani przez chwile nie mialalm watpliwosci ze brakuje mi fajki, najgorsze ze kazdy jak rzuca palenie to mysli ze traci cos jakas przyjemnosc a jaka to przyjemnosc wdychac ten smród rownie dobrze mozna zaciagac sie spalinami z rury wydechowej.`Q1



Dokładnie tak :Smile: 

Polecam ta książkę  :Smile:  Wiele osob z nią rzuciło palenie. Palenie jest w głowie - reszta to uzależnienie od nikotyny, które wcale nie jest tak silne jak się wydaje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w czasie brania desmoxanu i OKROPNIE walczę z tym by tego papierosa nie ZAPALIĆ. Jeśli komuś to pomaga to tylko ludzka podświadomość ze one dzialaja, parę dni nie palę z wielkim cierpieniem ALE jednego JESTEM pewna ze zawdzięczam to sobie nie tabletkom....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w czasie brania desmoxanu i OKROPNIE walczę z tym by tego papierosa nie ZAPALIĆ. Jeśli komuś to pomaga to tylko ludzka podświadomość ze one dzialaja, parę dni nie palę z wielkim cierpieniem ALE jednego JESTEM pewna ze zawdzięczam to sobie nie tabletkom....


Ja po 18 latach palenia, skonczyłem z tym własnie przy pomocy desmoxanu ( nie palę ponad dwa lata  ). wcześniej wykonałem wiele nieudanych prób.  To że to działa jest udowodnione (wysyca receptory odpowiedzialne za rozklad nikotyny). Zastanów się więc, co by się z Tobą działo gdybyś nie brała tego desmoxanu. Polecam wszystkim również Tabex, działanie to samo.
Pozdr

----------


## PALACZ NAŁOGOWY

Do takiego wniosku doszłam już dawno temu. Paliłam ponad 10 lat, a zaczęłam niestety bardzo wcześnie bo jako nastolatka. Parę lat temu próbowałam rzucić jednak po 3 dniach bez dymka nie wytrzymałam. Sięgnęłam po papierosa jednak mój organizm próbował chyba nadrobić i zaczęłam palić zamiast paczki dziennie jak wcześniej to skończyłam spalając ok 40 papierosów na dobę. Bardzo długo zajęło powrócenie do pierwotnej ilości wypalanych papierosów i doszłam do wniosku, że rzucanie w moim przypadku to głupota!!! Myślę że po prostu nie byłam gotowa na to żeby rozstać się z dymkiem, aż do sierpnia tamtego roku. W sumie to nie wiem co się stało po prostu pomyślałam że mogłabym rzucić, ale co nagle to po diable. Robiłam własnie prawko i postanowiłam że spróbuje po tym jak zdam egzaminy. Zdałam na początku grudnia, dałam sobie kilka dni na to żeby emocje opadły kupiłam DESMOKSAN i zaczęłam go brać. Przez pierwsze 2 dni paliłam normalnie bo doszłam do wniosku że jeśli cytyzyna ma wyprzeć nikotynę z mojego organizmu to musi mieć na to czas. Ustaliłam sobie przypomnienia w telefonie i brałam tabletki wg wskazań na ulotce, początkowo z zegarkiem w ręku co 2 godz, potem co 2,5 co 3 godz i tak dalej. Trzeciego dnia kuracji pilnowałam się i paliłam co 2 godziny, czwartego dnia co 3 godz, a piątego dnia co 5 godzin, szóstego dnia ostawiłam papierosy całkowicie. Łatwo nie było, ale nie sądziłam że będzie. Przede wszystkim trzeba sobie uświadomić że Desmoksan nie rzuci palenia za ciebie on ma w tym jedynie pomóc aby walka z nałogiem była możliwa do wygrania. Kosztowało mnie to bardzo dużo. Przerobiłam wszystkie skutki uboczne z ulotki, brzuch mi tak wydęło że kupiłam test ciążowy i musiałam zrezygnować całkowicie z kawy bo ciśnienie skakało mi do 160/100. Niestety nadal nachodzą mnie myśli że palenie było fajne i ciągnie do papierosa w miejscach gdzie zawsze paliłam, jednak jest to do opanowania i nie jest niczym niezwykłym bo towarzyszy to każdemu byłemu palaczowi. Jak narazie mi się udało od kilku tygodni nie pale i nie zamierzam wracać do nałogu mimo że wciąż myślę że palenie było fajne, ale to chyba reakcja mózgu na detoks. Znam kilka osób które próbowały rzucać przy użyciu tych tabletek i te które naprawdę tego chciały rzuciły z powodzeniem, a te które rzucały bo kasa ( bądźmy szczerzy jako palacz nigdy nie miałam problemu z kasą na fajki prędzej z jedzenia zrezygnowałam ) bo ktoś je ciśnie albo z innych powodów na które zawsze nałogowiec znajdzie kontr-powód niestety poległy. Dlatego uważam że do rzucenia trzeba dorosnąć, a nie szukać powodów jak np mąż mnie namawia, bo mąż mnie wkurzy i wracam do palenia dając sobie tym samym wymówkę że to przez męża mi się nie udało.

Jednym słowem jeżeli dojrzałeś do rzucenia palenia to polecam desmoksan, jednak nie licz że tabletki rzucą fajki za ciebie będzie ciężko ale jak naprawdę chcesz to ci się uda!

----------


## Elektronik

Mam 31 lat, jestem palaczem około 11. Próby rzucania miałem 2 - 2 poważne i to w ostatnich latach. Po pierwszej próbie nie paliłem pół roku. Wspomagałem się wtedy Nicorette (inhalator). Przytyłem wtedy około 8-10 kg to bardzo dużo ale mój apetyt był ogromny, jadłem dosłownie wszystko. Oczywiście moje rozdrażnienie było ogromne!!! 
Druga próba to również inhalator. Nie paliłem 2 miesiące do momentu spróbowania "elektryka". I tak do dziś czyli 2 lata.
4 dzień na Dezmoxanie - dziś raz pociągłem elektryka i uważam że to sukces bo normalnie paliłem go Non Stop, cały czas z papierochem przy ustach. W aucie, przed snem, w nocy gdy się przebudziłem.
Nie wiem czy to efekt Dezmoxanu czy to że rzucam elektryka ale jest w miarę ok. Chce mi się jeść ale bez porównania jak pamiętam co było kiedyś, rozdrażnienie też jest o niebo mniejsze. Zobaczymy co będzie dalej - droga jeszcze bardzo daleka...  :Smile: 
Dał bym dużo aby cofnąć czas i nie zapalić tego pierwszego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja rzucilam 11 lat temu dzieki tabexowi  2 lata temu wrocilam dorywczo do palenia myslalam ze mam to pod kontrola ale niestety bez fajki mnie trzeslo i znow wrocilam do tabexu  -po 3 tabletkach juz mnie nie ssie  :Smile: ))))

----------


## niepale

4 dzien nie pale co 2 h biore i nie chce mi sie palic tak jak na ulotce  jutro bede brał co 2,5 h nie ciagnie mnie . 10 lat jestem palaczem 1,5 paczki dziennie zjaralem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś mija dziesiąty dzień bez papieroska.Pierwsze dni na Desmoxan były ok,ale teraz czym dłużej tym gorzej.Jestem zawzięta i powiedziałam sobie DASZ RADE!!!!Paliłam jakieś 20lat po paczce dziennie.Desmoxan pomaga jak najbardziej ale wszystko zależy od nas samych,to my sami musimy sobie powiedzieć STOP,nie papieros będzie mną rządził tylko ja nim  :Smile:  Życzę powodzenia wszystkim rzucającym i sobie również,pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kwestia nastawienia, palilem 15 lat mam za sobą kilka prób, jedno musze powiedzieć.  Trzeba do tego inaczej podejść !!! Nie mówić,  ze to walka, że to nie wykonalne, że to jakces straszne wyrzeczenie !!!!! Ciężko po w kręcono nam ze jest ciężko !!! Jest łatwo, trzeba po prostu nie jaraj i być przekonanym o swojej decyzji, nie myśleć - O boże juz 3 dni o matko ile wytrzymam. Nie ma sensu nie pale i juz, bez zmiany podejścia będzie ciężko !!!! Palimy nie dlatego że nam w czymś te szlugi pomagają w sumie palimy dlatego, że jesteśmy ćpunami, to narkotyk  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga! Dobrze przeczytajcie ulotkę i dobrze się zastanówcie, zanim zaczniecie to łykać.
Kurację rozpocząłem, przy tym nie paliłem. Stosowałem się do zaleceń z ulotki i.... Zacząłem odczuwać mdłości i dziwny smak w ustach. W nocy serce chciało mi wyskoczyć, żołądek walczył tak jak po mocno zakrapinej impezie. Nad ranem spostrzegłem w lustrze że jestem blady jak ściana, do tego też dłonie i stopy. Chwilę po tym pożygałem się jak kot. Poprawiło się, ale napewno już tego do gęby nie włożę a rzucić i tak dam radę bo chcę, tylko inaczej, normalnie. Trochę sportu i samozaparcia i musi się udać. Do tego wspiera mnie mój ośmioletni synek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...


nałogowy palacz dwie paczki dziennie 2 tabletki i już pół roku abstynencji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
polecam Allen Carr "Prosta metoda jak skutecznie rzucić palenie". Po przeczytaniu po prostu nie palisz  :Smile:  Tak łatwo to napisać a trudniej uwierzyć  :Smile:  Paliłam 10 lat, mąż 15  :Smile:  Oboje nie palimy - ja 3 lata, mąż kilka miesięcy - tyle zajęło mi namówienie go do przeczytania książki, a teraz sam mówi, że głupi był, że jej wcześniej nie przeczytał. Dodam, że książka wędruje z rąk do rąk i rezultat jest taki sam. Moja mama nie pali, moja koleżanka nie pali itd. Jeżeli ktoś chce rzucić palenie bez stresów, nerwów i bez chęci powrotu do palenia to ja polecam tą książkę (niebieska okładka).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## byly palacz

Na spokojnie.

Bylem (Mezczyzna 38 lat) dużym  palaczem od 20 lat (30 papierosów dziennie Mal. czerwone) próbowałem rzucić już z 20 razy, raz mi się udało po strasznych katorgach odstawić dwa lata temu na 3 miesiące pierwszy raz w życiu (metodą Allen Carra) ale popełniłem grzech pychy i zapaliłem sobie na wakacjach bo myślałem ze już mnie to nie dotyczy . 

przed leczeniem w miesiąc ograniczyłem palenie do 10/12 papierosów max dziennie i przeszedłem na lighty
od 1 stycznia stosuje desmoxan. od 3 dnia zażywania leku poczułem dużą różnicę, tylko 4 papierosy. popalałem 1 do 3 do 10 dnia kuracji, od 11 już nic. jest 17 i spróbuje aby to był ostatni dzień na desmoxanie. 

lek pomaga i to bardzo, chęć zapalenia jest ewidentnie już tylko z przyzwyczajenia, da się funkcjonować normalnie podczas leczenia. 

działania uboczne leku i/lub braku nikotyny : senność, tendencja do szybkiej irytacji drobiazgami ale da się kontrolować, niski popęd seksualny, tendencja do izolowania się, dołek. 

pozytywy : nie kompensuje jedzeniem ani alkoholem braku nikotyny, jak przestałem palić poprzednio wziąłem kilka dni wolnego bo nie bylem w stanie funkcjonować i przytyłem z 10 kilo.

kilka rad z doświadczenia: nie popadajcie w skrajności, jeżeli czujecie ze lek przynosi efekty  ale po 5 dniu chcecie zapalić jednego bo inaczej szlak was trafi albo potrzebujecie trochę poluzować psychicznie, pozwólcie sobie na to ustępstwo ale 1 a nie pól paczki i może jak ja zauważycie brak zmiany nastroju po papierosie, on już nie pomaga, nie smakuje. jest neutralny. To wtedy sukces a nie porażka, nie odpuszczajcie.

Poproście o wsparcie partnera szczególnie jeżeli nie pali. 

Szczera pozytywna motywacja od żony była dla mnie bezcenna i duża dawka wyrozumiałości. Spróbujcie nie zajmować się sprawami stresogennymi. Bo jeżeli samo determinacja jest ważna to są okoliczności które pomagają nałogowi i nie słuchajcie innych ze to wymówka tylko ich unikajcie.  

0 papierosów w domu, nic na boku, to ważne.

i jedna rada żony która mi pomogła : jedna rzecz na raz, nie zaczynajcie jakiś ekstremalnych diet, sportu codziennego lub np abstynencji alkoholowej bo nic nie wyjdzie. sukces nad papierosami da wam sile na resztę później. To walka sama z sobą, rodzina i znajomi mogą wam pomóc ale nie zrobią tego za was.  

od jutra wyłączam desmoxan bo jednak czuje ze nie jest neutralny (dołek) i zobaczymy jak trudno będzie ale do papierosów nie wrócę nawet jeżeli miał bym się zamknąć na kilka dni w domu.  

 wiem po pierwszym okresie bez palenia ze jestem w połowie drogi ale tej połowy najtrudniejszej dla mnie i tym razem mam doświadczenie i wiem jakich błędów nie powtarzać  ... uda się. powrót do nałogu był by duża porażką osobistą. W tych kategoriach trzeba to rozgrywać... własne duże ego tutaj może pomóc bo jednak to tylko papierosy  a nie np opiaty... to kwestia samooceny i ambicji. nie uda się unikać ciągle palących i papierosów . porównując do metody Carra (którą można jednocześnie stosować po 5 dniu), z desmoxanem idzie mi łatwiej. 

a jak już przestaniecie palić to nie dołączajcie do ekstremistów którzy ciągle krytykują palaczy i wytykają im brak silnej woli. To śmieszne. Raczej motywujcie pozytywnie i służcie poradą innym ale rozumiejąc ze każdy działa inaczej i nie zawsze wasz sposób na papierosa u innego zadziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki.25 lat palilem i nie moglem przestac ,w koncu  dosc.poszedlem do apteki pani poradzila mi Desmoxan i zaczalem brac .po 25 dniach przestalem brac tabletki i palic papierosy .Wszyscy kturzy mnie znali nie moga uwierzyc.Juz nie pale rok i 3 miesiace .Pozdrawiam  wszystkich .Palilem okolo 30papierosow dziennie a nieraz wiecej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mogę polecić e-papierosa. Po dwóch tygodniach nie ciągnie mnie do zwykłej fajki. Oczywiście ciągnie mnie do nikotyny,  ale nie biorę do płuc dymu z substancjami rakotworczymi.  No i jestem jakieś 200 zł do przodu.


Tylko dlaczego na szystkich liqidach jest tupia czaszka ,a na papierosach nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> faktycznie zajebisty lusksuz zajarac sobie smierdzacego peta, fajki to nie luksus palenie w tych czasach to obciach...


"w tych czasach"? co jeszcze w tych czasach jest obciachem? największym obciachem są takie trolle jak ty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , 
Ja i narzeczony długo palilismy . Postanowilismy rzucić . Kupilismy desmoxan bo reklamowali go w telewizji , w internecie , znajomi polecali. Co prawda  na poczatku paliliśmy przez około 4/5 dni ,  ale  po tym czasie  odstawiliśmy papierosy na dobre. Minęły 3 tyg  ja już nie biorę tabletek , bo nie potrzebuję. Mój chłopak  postanowił, że będzie brał do końca opakowania.  Powiem  tak : najgorsze były pierwsze dwa dni  bez papierosa.  Desmoxan to nie jest cudotwórczy lek.  Bez silnej woli nie rzucisz palenia. Ten lek tylko zmniejsza " ssanie " w brzuchu . Dzięki niemu nie ciągnie tak do jedzenia. A wiadomo to jest najgorszy problem dla rzucajacego palenie.  Ja od 3 tyg także ćwicze. Postanowiłam sobie, że zrobie wszystko by nie przytyć. Dzięki temu 3 kg mniej  :Smile:   polecam ewe chodakowską - turbo spalanie  :Smile:  
Podsumowując 
- polecam lek. Warto jest wydać to 60 zł. 
- skutki uboczne : ospałość,  zmęczenie , rozdrażnienie , koszmary nocne, suchość ust (  mój chłopak je miał , ja nie  miałam żadnych )  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam
I zyczę wszystkim rzucającym powodzenia   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po zazyciu pierwszej tabletki stanol mi penis i tak przez godzine i mam tak po kazdej tabletce najgorzej w pracy bo jestem instruktorem plywania na miejskim basenie. Nawet trzepanie nie pomaga. A z nerwow pale wiecej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

twierdzisz że e papierosy są lepsze?? weź poczytaj o tym gównie to jeszcze gorsze niż zwykły papieros

----------


## nnn123

Zależy co do danego tytoniu dodają i co do tych kropelek. Arty w necie są po to tylko aby na reklamie zarobić. Do tabletek też dodają szkodliwe substancje jako s. wypełniające. Oj wy niewierni. Iść po rozum do... apteki. Książki czytać a nie pseudo-wypociny w necie.

----------


## Dawidw

23.12.2014 Udalem sie do apteki i kupilem desmoxan . 1 dzien co 2 godziny tabletka i papieros max 6 tabletek na dove wiec tylko 6 papierosow drugi dzien tak samo Dzien 3. Tabletka co 2 godziny mac 6 doba ale wypalilem 5 papierisow
Dzien 4 - 3  papierosy Dzien 5 -2 papierosy Dzien 6. 1,5 papierosa. Dzien 7 - pol papierosa Sylwester 24 godzina 1 papieros dzis juz jest 24 styczen nie wypalilem ani jednego od 31 grudnia.

----------


## mjodzio

Chcę się podzielić z wami moimi odczuciami i walką z nałogiem. Jestem palaczem od 25 lat, sam siebie nazywam narkomanem, kilka razy próbowałem walczyć z tym okropnym nałogiem. Wypalałem ok 1 paczki dziennie. Rano jak brakowało papieroska a żona wrcała z pracy a nie kupiła to byłem zły na cały świat. Wszędzie papieros, w pracy papieros, w domu papieros, do kawy, po sniadaniu, obiedzie, kolacji, przed snem, w samochodzie, w sklepie, na stacji paliw, życie tylko z papierosem, kieszenie wypchane paczką od fajek i tak można bez końca. W telewizji coraz częściej pojawiała się reklama desmoxanu ale przecież mi on nie pomoże. W grudniu całkiem przypadkowo będąc w aptece i rozmawiając z Panią z apteki postanowiłem zaryzykować i kupić coś na pozbycie się nałogu. Przecież lata lecą, siły coraz mniej, coraz gorzej chodzi się, brakuje siły, Pani poleciła desmoxan, mówiąc że wiele osób własnie dzięki niemu przestało palić, kupiłem. Po powrocie z apteki desmoxan trafił do szafy w garażu i tak sobie tam leżał, a ja zacząłem czytać o skutakach ubocznych, czy pomaga itd. Postanowiłem podjąć wyzwanie. Ponieważ Sylwester i Nowy Rok to pozwoliłem sobie w styczniu rozpocząć kurację, ale że nikt we mnie nie wierzył, żona szydziła ze mnie,  zawziąłem się. Postanowiłem stopniowo zmniejszać dziennie ilości wypalanych fajek, i tak rano przy kawce mniej, w pracy 1,2, wieczorem mniej, postanowiłem palić tylko wtedy kiedy będzie mi się bardzo chciało a nie że jest na to czas i okazja, i tak zszedłem do 10, kolejny dzień do 9, 2 kolejne dni do 8, kolejny dzień tylko 6 i.... skoro już tylko 6 i jakoś żyję znaczy że mogę brać desmoxan i tak 12.01 podjąłem się kuracji, pierwszy dzień brania tabletek i rano spaliłem 2 fajki a potem w pracy dwie, po pracy nie żeby palić mi się chciało ale z przyzwyczajenia jeszcze dwie. Następnego dnia rano znowu kawa i....... spaliłem jednego papierosa i to był już mój ostatni, wcale mi się palić nie chciało, to przyzwyczajenie i miejsca w którym jarałem. Biorę desmoxan wg wskazań, nie ciągnie mnie do fajek ale miejsca z nimi związane to fajkowe życie, tam często przypomina mi się papierosek. Pierwszego dnia niestety serce mi okropnie waliło, bałem się, jednak strach minął, w nocy zaczeły się sny, przebudzałem się co noc zawsze ok 2 nad ranem przez 3 kolejne noce, teraz jest już dobrze, jestem tylko jakoś senny, są to moje początki więc nie wiem jak się to skończy, ale myślę że skoro sam z siebie mogłem ograniczyć palenie do kilku fajek znaczy że wiele zależy od nas samych, od tego co mamy w głowie i co chcemy zrobić, czy nam zależy na tym aby walczyć  z nałogiem, mi pomogło chyba to że nikt nie wierzył we mnie, ja sam nie wierzyłem i tu znalazłem siłę aby walczyć. Moja walka dopiero się rozpoczeła ale uważam te kilka dni za sukces, którego do tej pory nigdy nie osiągnąłem, dużo zależy od nas samych, wszystko siedzi w głowie, mam nadzieję, że gdy skończę brać tabletki nie sięgnę po fajkę, a zapach papierosa wyczuwam z daleka, osoba paląca stojąc obok mnie śmierdzi-ja też tak musiałem śmierdzieć a to kolejny argument aby przestać palić.

----------


## nnn123

> postanowiłem palić tylko wtedy kiedy będzie mi się bardzo chciało a nie że jest na to czas i okazja


Z mojego doświadczenia (bez farmakologii) najlepszy sposób na ograniczenie palenia. Znam osobę co w ten sposób rzuciła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Więc zaczynam walkę zobaczę na własnej skórze jak to działa DESMOXAN. Odezwę się za tydzień . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę! Stosowałam się do ulotki tylko przez pierwsze 3 dni. Potem przez 10 dni przyjmowałam po 
2 tabletki.Kolejne  dni po 1. Paliłam 25 lat i jestem głęboko zdziwiona jak łatwo i bezboleśnie nie palę 
już ponad miesiąc. Miałam i mam dużą motywacje ,co oczywiście jest mega pomocne, ale z pewnością tabletki 
pomogły mi pozbyć się nerwowości i  drażliwości. Skutki uboczne to:koszmarne sny w pierwszym tygodniu i
 w ogóle kłopoty z zasypianiem, metaliczny posmak w ustach oraz  piekący język przez cały czas, kompletny
 brak apetytu. Jeżeli przychodziła ochota na jedzenie to na produkty,których wcześniej nie jadłam, a nawet nie lubiłam.
Nie umiem jednoznacznie stwierdzić czy to moja silna chęć niepalenia czy też tabletki pomogły mi tak cudownie lekko nie palić. Celowo nie używam "rzucić" bo to jeszcze długa droga i praca ,aby nie ulec ten jeden jedyny raz. Ale o tym wszyscy wiemy. Porównując ze znajomymi którzy próbują nie palić dokładnie w tym samym momencie bez tabletek i plastrów to są zdecydowanie bardziej rozdrażnieni i nerwowi. Odkryli że mają dużo czasu z którym nie wiadomo co zrobić więc zabijają go jedzeniem.Przytyli jednak dlatego,że jedzą, a nie dlatego, że nie palą (tycie to tylko skutek sięgania po kolejnego batona). Jestem szczęśliwa,że moje włosy, dłonie i ubrania nie mają zapachu papierosów, a kaszel minął mam nadzieję bezpowrotnie. Niestety nie jestem ani ładniejsza, ani młodsza ,ale może za to będę trochę zdrowsza czego Wam też życzę. Poza tym fajne uczucie jak po miesiącu okazało się, że uzbierałam ponad 300 zł :Smile: 
Teraz nie brakuje mi smaku, zapachu papierosa tylko sytuacji w których paliłam.Z tymi przyzwyczajeniami trzeba sobie poradzić już indywidualnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w połowie kuracji. Nie palę od tygodnia. Drugiego dnia znacznie ograniczyłem, troche wymuszenie. Ale dałem radę. Dodam, że paliłem co godzinę. Czasem rzadziej. Nie motywowały mnie oszczędnosci, nie skusiłem sie na książkę. Tabletki nei wiem czy pomogą na dłuższą metę. Za to dopinguje mnie jedna rzecz. Chwilę przed rzuceniem palenia wrociłem do biegania. Oczywiście, przed bieganiem dymek. Po bieganiu- dymek. Po jakiś trzech dniach abstynencji nikotynowej zauważyłem znaczny wzrost formy. Biegłem, biegłem i biegłem. Wróciłem z biegania, zakończonego lekkim sprintem. Jeżeli rzucanie palenia bierze się z głowy, to te proszki pomogły znaleźć mi powód by spróbować rzucić.

----------


## amor_79

Witam wszystkich.
Zagladajac tutaj zastanawiacie sie nad tym co ja 15 dni temu  :Wink: .

Ja nastawialem sie do skonczenia z tym nalogiem od sylwestra...
Desmoksan kupilem wczesniej lecz kuracje rozpoczolem 20 stycznia.
Na co dzien palilem 20 papierosow dziennie, wiec kuracje rozpoczolem z 1 pelna paczka w kieszeni z nastawieniem ze TO TA OSTATNIA !!!!

1 dzien - postanowilem sobie ze bede palil 1 papierosa po kazdej zazytej tabletce ( 15 min po zarzyciu )
              bylo baaardzo ciezko, ale tego dnia udalo mi sie ograniczyc do 10 papierosow przy 7 tabletkach ca 2 godz.
2 dzien - poranek przy kawie ciezko, ale postanowilem ze zajme se czas na maxa zeby nie myslec o nikotynie no i                                            
              2 pierwsze papierosy spalone .... a 3 i 4 tylko spalone w 50%. Staralem sie  :Wink:  i tego dnia spalilem tylko 4.
3 dzien - oczywiscie od ooczatku kuracji trzymalem sie scisle do zalecen 1 tabletka co 2h ...
              no i na koniec dnia zostaly mi 2 papierosy w paczce  ktore SPALILEM W PIECU.

Dzisiaj jest moj 15 dzien bez nikotyny, bylo ciezko BARDZO ciezko ....    ale warto !!!
Ja zrobilem to dla swoich 2 córek zeby spedzic z nimi te chwile ktore tracilem z nikotyna.

WARTO PROBOWAC
TO BYLE MOJE 2 PODEJSCIE DO ROZSTANIA SIE Z PAPIEROSAMI.
DRUGIE I OSTATNIE

POWODZENIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i nie pale teraz ... jutro ani zadnego innego dnia bez wzgledu na okolicznisci !!

Ja palilem 15 lat ale (tak jak i ty) mam MOCNA motywacje !


POWODZENIA

----------


## palacz

Desmoxan kupiłem w piątek. W sobotę zacząłem brać i paliłem dalej normalnie (fajeczka co godzine/pół godziny), w niedziele wypaliłem 3 papierosy (od 13:00 nie palę), a dzisiaj już nic, nawet tabletki biorę jak sobie przypomnę, skutki uboczne? wczoraj troszkę rozkojażony, ale nie miałem potrzeby sięgnąć po papierosa, dziwny posmak w buzi, ale kupuje sobię lizaka i jest ok

----------


## Tomaszsszszszsz

Myślałem, że się przekręcę. Serducho napierniczało jakbym przebiegł maraton, najgorzej było w nocy, co chwilę pobudka i wrażenie jakby serce miało wyskoczyć z klatki. Oprócz tego duszności, paląc nie miałem takich problemów z wejściem po schodach, jak podczas brania kapsułek. Waga +10 do miśkowatości  :Smile:  ledwo się w spodnie mieszczę, masakra! Generalnie nie skończyłem opakowania, połowę wykorzystałem i odstawiłem, kiepsko się czułem, ale do palenia póki co nie wróciłem, chociaż im dłużej nie palę tym bardziej nerwowy jestem i coraz bardziej mnie ciągnie, żeby sobie zapalić, a to już ponad miesiąc jak nie palę.

----------


## magda11

Desmoxan działa.Niestety nie można go przyjmować do końca życia, no chyba że będzie dość krótkie...
Zabawa zaczyna się po odstawieniu tabletek! Teraz to dopiero chce mi się palić ! Codziennie,permanentnie myślę o paleniu,co przekłada się też na sny. Tylko chwilę jestem mega szczęśliwa - po sennym paleniu. Jak tak dalej będzie to oszaleję.Jestem nerwowa i wybuchowa,to znów melancholijna i dziwnie szczęśliwa. Nastrój od zakochanej nastolatki po przekwitającą teściową, a w między czasie  zachowania jak u starej panny nauczycielki francuskiego!
Jest ciężko! Zazdroszczę ludziom na ulicy,że palą! Kiedy brałam te proszki nie miałam ani takich myśli ani zachowań. To,że przytyłam 4 kilo to tylko nic nie znaczący drobiżdżek. Efekt uboczny.
Ale jestem dzielna i nie palę już 50 dni.
Moja rodzina też jest dzielna. I znajomi też.
Praca...eh nie jest dzielna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli decyzja o rzuceniu palenia jest Twoja, a nie np żony/męża, mamy czy kolegi to desmoksan plus odrobina silnej woli dziala cuda. Nie palilam od pierwszego dnia kuracji (20 lipiec 2014), nie pale do dziś, a refleksja i decyzja o rzuceniu palenia przyszla po 9 latach wypalania paczki dziennie. 
Jeśli faktycznie chcesz rzucić, desmoksan bardzo Ci w tym pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paliłam wiele lat... nigdy nie myślałam by nie palić wręcz nie wyobrażałam swojej osoby bez palenia sprawiało mi to przyjemność i możecie mówić ze to nie jest przyjemność dla mnie była i nadal uważam że może złe ale dobre.
kolezanka z powodów finansowych musiała zrezygnować z potworka nikotynowego a ja jako dobra koleżanka chciałm jej pomóc i równiez zaczęłam przyjmować tabletki, skutki ..? 1 dzień - 4 papierosy 2dzień- 1,5 papierosa 3,4,5... nic 
jestem z siebie dumna bo wczesniej wypalalam minimum 1,5 paczki dziennie fakt nadal mam odruch wstawania by iść zapalić poczym po chwili uświadamiam sobie '' kurcze ty nie palisz'' czasami wydaje się to zabawne a czasami denerwujące ale nie mam ochoty palić nie jestem na głodzie i widze tą wygodę . jest fajnie!
na poczatku nie mogłam sypiać , bolała mnie czesto głowa ,koszmary, duzo jadłam ale wiesz co ... 
powiedziałam sobie że wolę żucić palenie i przytyć by później przejść na dietę niż palić i nie miec siły by biegać!|
tabletki, plastry, gumy do wszystkich tych pomagaczy musisz mieć dobrą motywację i nastawienie to jest najważniejsze.
Powodzenia

----------


## Marcin gdgd

a bo nie tylko tabletki pomogą tylko głowa musi jeszcze chcieć .po 15 latach bez problemu udAŁO MI SIĘ RZUCIĆ FAJECZKI trzeba tylko chciec. a jak ktoś jest "miętki "   :Big Grin:  to będzie palić dalej
.pozdrawiam tych co rzucili palenie  :Smile:

----------


## marcin gdgd

tak jak nie ma diety cud tak bez pomocy głowy desmoxan nie pomoże . ooOOO!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> faktycznie zajebisty lusksuz zajarac sobie smierdzacego peta, fajki to nie luksus palenie w tych czasach to obciach...


piszesz że to obciach a postaw się w mojej sytuacji, palę już 23 lata, po 10 latach palenia mogłem rzucić z dnia na dzień mam na tyle silną wolę, teraz już nie dałbym rady, jaki obciach czy mogę na to zwracać uwagę jeżeli uzależnienie jest silniejsze ode mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kłamiesz jak z nut. Desmoxan nie zmienia smaku fajki w żadnej fazie jego brania


Zmienia smak i to cholernie....!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie!

Po 7 latach palenia paczki do dwóch dziennie zacząłem brać Desmoxan. Do 3ciego dnia nie czulem zadnej roznicy. Jaralem dalej jak smok. 4tego dnia jakos dziwnie nie chcialo mi sie palic podczas dojazdu do pracy. W pracy wypalilem moze z 5 papieroskow a po pracy moze 2 (w pracy moglem wczesniej wypalic nawet 2 paczki). Nie czulem az takiego parcia na palenie lecz jeszcze wystepowalo.
Dzisiaj jest 5ty dzien i od rana 0 papierosa. Lecz chce mi sie jarac jak smok. Specjalnie wszedlem na forum zeby znalesc jakas "inspiracje" zeby nie palic. Najchetniej wyszedlbym na balkon i sciagnal maszka  :Smile: . Lecz zobaczymy jak dalej pojdzie. Moja ocena dzialania Desmoxanu? To samo jak Tabex. Troszeczke pomaga (mniej chce sie palic, papieros smakuje inaczej i troszeczke irytuje od 5 dnia mnie zapach jak ktos pali) lecz to silna wola pomoze Wam zakonczyc kariere palaczy  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam i zycze wytrwalosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> faktycznie zajebisty lusksuz zajarac sobie smierdzacego peta, fajki to nie luksus palenie w tych czasach to obciach...


wszedzie chemia poczytaj etykietk iz dzemu tam dopiero syf

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszyscy cały czas w temacie rzucania papierosów i innych używek wspominają o silnej woli. Jak na mnie to nigdy nie działało. Wg mnie nie ma czegoś takiego jak ''silna wola'' u nałogowca (chyba, że do palenia). Coś takiego jak pojęcie ''silnej woli'' przerzuca umysł nałogowca na ciągłe myślenie o nałogu, poczucie winy, zapaliłem jednego to już koniec ''silnej woli''. Ja polecam tzw. poddanie się nałogowi. Jestem uzależniony od papierosów, to jest ponad mój stan umysłu i koniec. Poddanie i akceptacja bardzo szybko zmienia nasze przyzwyczajenia. Wyjście z nałogu z takim podejściem jest dużo łatwiejsze, bo tak naprawdę wszystko jest w ''umyśle''. Po pewnym czasie ''bez walki z nałogiem'' chęć zapalenia papierosa ustępuje samoistnie. Tak po prostu. 
Gdy nadchodzą natarczywe myśli zapalenia, w naszym umyśle polecam intensywny wysiłek, jako formę oczyszczenia umysłu. 
Rzucałem kilkanaście razy palenie, chociaż paliłem tylko niecałą paczę dziennie. Były to próby całkiem udane kilka po 4 miesiące. I tak jak to przeanalizowałem, to zawsze wracałem do nałogu z powodu tzw. ''braku silnej woli''. Uznałem, więc, że coś takiego jak ''silna wola'' w moim przypadku nie istnieje. Nie palę już 5 lat (no może do 10 papierosów w tym czasie w towarzystwie, do połowy było). Raz (w trakcie imprezy) kupiłem nawet paczkę papierosów, która leżała z 2 miesiące, ale że tak powiem nie trenowałem ''silnej woli'', leżała i miałem ją gdzieś. Oddałem koledzy, bo pomyślałem, że papierosy wyschną się zmarnują.

----------


## niktorek

W lecie kupiłem sobie opakowanie wspomnianego cudeńka. Z rana postanowiłem zacząć kurację w/g załączonej ulotki. Pierwszego dnia, zaraz po kawie zapaliłem, i tak cały dzień (na zmianę z tabletkami) ciągle licząc na działanie. Następnego dnia, to samo, trzeciego... 
Czwartego dnia, coś zaczęło się dziać, coś inaczej. Dostałem biegunki!!!

No i po całym dniu spędzonym na desce (nie mylić z surfingową) rzuciłem/odstawiłem (kapsułki)

Z doświadczenia powiem, że na mnie jedynie co działa, to plastry (niekoniecznie nicorette, mogą być zwykłe). Warunek, że sobie nim gębę zakleję.
Pozdrawiam ludzi z mocnej woli, może kiedyś też do mnie przyjdzie.

----------


## Mateusz przestałem Palić

Witam wszystkich jak to każdy mówi przestał palić na chwile i znowu pali ;p dlaczego ? imprezy, i nagadywanie innnych. najgorsze jest to jeśli pomyślisz sobie w czasie jak i po kuracji ze jeden buch lub papieros nic nie zmieni, ze nie bedziesz palil. ja nie pale od 10 października zacząłem kuracje dokładnie z ulotką pierwsze tabletki od godziny 7:00 w pracy. po paru dniach jak w ulotce przestalem palić, co do tabletek duzo dają nie czuć efektu głodu jak i chęci zapalenia. jadłem tabletki tylko 2 tyg a zalecane jest miesiac. wspomne takze ze dziennie wypalalem 2 paczki a w weekend dochodzilo do 3 takze sporo i palilem 7.5 lat. moja silna wola pomogla mi nie palic do teraz bo nie raz jeszcze mam odruch (Myśli) "Przerwa w filmie ide se zajarać" po czym uświadamiam sobie że nie pale i uśmiecham sie sam do siebie  :Wink:  bo 14.20zł na paczce do przodu  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam Desmoxan 30 stycznia i od tej pory nie zapaliłam ani jednego papierosa, nie jest tak źle, mąż jest w gorszej sytuacji, bo u niego w pracy palą, ale trzyma się także. Myślę o papierosie, nie powiem, ale mam siłę, by po niego nie sięgać. Zaoszczędziłam przez dwa tygodnie 203 zł, idę do kosmetyczki - zaszaleć, mąż - opłacił kartę wędkarską - więc oboje jesteśmy szczęśliwi. Tabletki chyba na każdego inaczej działają. Zachęcil nas kolega, który już rok nie pali a "kopcił" 2 paczki dziennie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Powiem szczerze, że jestem strasznie zadowolony. Nie wykorzystałem nawet połowy opakowania. Paliłem min. paczkę dziennie. Nie ciągnie mnie w ogóle do papierosów, nawet podczas imprezy %%% ze znajomymi. 
Zacząć palić to najgorsza rzecz na jaką człowiek się decyduje. Same minusy poza przyjemnym puszczeniem sobie dymka. Ludzie walczcie o swoje zdrowie, pieniądze. Życie jest jedno, szkoda go przepalić. Pozdrawiam !!!

----------


## DAVSON

Koniec kuracji! Nie pale! 1 dzień - 7 papierosów, 2 dzień - 5 papierosów, 3 dzień - 3 papierosy, 4 dzień - 1 papieros i do końca kuracji nic.

Nie traktujcie tej kuracji tak, że nie macie potrzeby palenia to nie łykacie tabletek. Macie 100szt. to te 100szt. w pełni wykorzystajcie w ciągu całej kuracji, stosując się do zaleceń ulotki.

Pozdrawiam, i wytrwałości wszystkim!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany90

Od wynalazków tego typu też się można uzależnić. Ostatnio żuję takie gumy z nikotyną i jak mi wyszły, to o dwunastej w nocy szukałem apteki, na szczęście we Włocławku zrobili całodobowe Kwiaty Polskie, więc bez problemu dostałem te gumy. Nie będę wymieniał nazw, ale szczerze mówiąc to też nikotyka, podawana organizmowi w zdrowszy sposób, ale nikotyna...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mi moja narzeczona, która jest przeciwniczką palenia i wiecznie o moje fajki są jakieś kłótnie niepotrzebne w ramach pomocy w rzucaniu palenia wraz z desmoxanem zaproponowała, że za każdym razem kiedy mi przyjdzie ochota na papierosa zamiast niego Ona zrobi "mi loda". Powiem Wam - to działa !!! i choć dopiero dziś zaczynam kurację to motywacja jest na prawdę silna  :Smile:

----------


## Larek

Desmoxan na mnie średnio zadziałał. Skończyłem kurację i w sumie nic się nie zmieniło. Nadal palę, może trochę mniej. Ale jak widać moja wola jest słaba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie na początku też nie działało, zaczęło przynosić efekt po 5 dni stosowania tabletek i poskutkowało od 2 tygodni  nie palę.... polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

desmoxan działa po 26 latach nieprzerwalnego palenia udało się nie pale już 1 miesiąc w 1 dzień 13 fajek bo one traciły smak co było czymś niepojętym nie pomogło nawet odrywanie filtra ,2 dzień 5 sztuk ,3 to 2 fajeczki no a 4 odpalone 2 i wyrzucone od razu i potem jeszcze przez 5 dni desmoxan ale brałam tylko jak zaczynały mi się myśli o fajkach wystarczyła mi połowa opakowania drugą podarowałam przyjaciółce ona też zaczyna mieć sukcesy ale musi dokupić jeszcze 2 listki -w niektórych aptekach można kupić pojedyncze listki ,w madea 58 całe op ,5.80 za 1 listek pozdrawiam i życze sukcesów aga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie!
> 
> Po 7 latach palenia paczki do dwóch dziennie zacząłem brać Desmoxan. Do 3ciego dnia nie czulem zadnej roznicy. Jaralem dalej jak smok. 4tego dnia jakos dziwnie nie chcialo mi sie palic podczas dojazdu do pracy. W pracy wypalilem moze z 5 papieroskow a po pracy moze 2 (w pracy moglem wczesniej wypalic nawet 2 paczki). Nie czulem az takiego parcia na palenie lecz jeszcze wystepowalo.
> Dzisiaj jest 5ty dzien i od rana 0 papierosa. Lecz chce mi sie jarac jak smok. Specjalnie wszedlem na forum zeby znalesc jakas "inspiracje" zeby nie palic. Najchetniej wyszedlbym na balkon i sciagnal maszka . Lecz zobaczymy jak dalej pojdzie. Moja ocena dzialania Desmoxanu? To samo jak Tabex. Troszeczke pomaga (mniej chce sie palic, papieros smakuje inaczej i troszeczke irytuje od 5 dnia mnie zapach jak ktos pali) lecz to silna wola pomoze Wam zakonczyc kariere palaczy 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i zycze wytrwalosci.


a zjedz jabłuszko ,podlej kwiatki,wyjdź na balkon przejrzyj gazetę lub cokolwiek innego problemem jest brak zajecia na chwilę w której się paliło pozdrawiam aga -pełen sukces po 26 latach ciągłego palenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany seba

Palilem od 17 roku dzis mam 37 najwiecej w samochodzie po pracy lub na stres a tez z relaksu desmoxan kupilem  zaczolem brac zeby skonczyc z tytoniem zdrowie siada przez papierosy pozatem dotarlo domnie ile kasy puszczam z dymem ulotke czytalem jednym okiem bralem tabletke poswojemu  poprostu prubowalem brac jak chcialo mi sie palic z calek paczki tabletek zjadlem ok 20 sz i niepale juz 2 miesiac myslalem ze to nastepny bajer ale na mnie zadziałało polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . Paląc nałogowo 21 lat nigdy nie myślałam .że Desmoxan mi pomoże pozbyć się tej chęci palenia a najgorsze to że ja poprostu uwielbiałam palić a zmusiło mnie do porzucenia palenia to że muszę iść na operację i nie chciałam się męczyć w szpitalu bez papierosa. Dziś jest tydzień jak zaczęłam brać desmoksan. Pierwszy dzień- 10 papierosów , drugi - 6 , trzeci -3 , czwartego -0 poprostu nie chciało się palić-CUD... Dziś ósmy dzień jest spoko . tabletki biorę sporadycznie jak mnie nachodzą myśli, np dziś wzięłam 2 szt. Obym wytrwała . Pozdrawiam palących i niepalących

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłam 5 lat. Od 6 dnia kuracji nie palę, czyli już od pół roku  :Smile:   Podchodziłam dosyc sceptycznie do "cudownych tabletek", jednak z czystym sumieniem polecam znajomym, którzy walczą z nałogiem. Jedyny skutek uboczy jaki zaobserwowałam podczas kuracji to lekka bezsennośc przez kilka początkowych dni a poza tym same plusy - nie palę, więcej pieniędzy zostaje w kieszeni no i najważniejsze - oszczędzam zdrowie  :Smile:

----------


## kowalart

Witam . Od ponad 3 miesiące nie pale. Desmoxsan pomógł ale to nie lek. Jak sam, (sama) nie będzisz chiała rzucić to nie kupuj. Szkoda pieniędzy.
Po Pierwsze musisz znaleźć odpowiedni moment żeby zacząć kuracje( tzn nie stresujący). I postępuj zgodnie z insrukcją. 
Ważne, tylko nie pal. proszę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamilooloo

Nie dajmy się nabrać... Lek na pewno nie pomoże rzucić palenia. Znam ludzi którzy jedli desmoxan nawet w 2-3 opakowaniach (kuracjach)
jak landrynki i dopiero samo zaparcie pozwalało im zwalczyć ten nałóg. Brałem desmoksan i nie przynosił on żadnego rezultatu ani nie dawał ulgi gdy rzucałem palenie. 
W nocy pociłem się tak samo i czułem brak dymu w płucach.Dla rzucających polecam wydrukować kolorowe zdjęcia nowotworów płuc 
i rozwiesić w pokoju, to wa dam na pewno lepszą motywację niż wydanie 50 zł w błoto.
Nie dajcię się też nabrać komentarzom bo większość z nich jest pisana zapewne przez firmę farmaceutyczną produkującą ten niby "lek".

Pozdrawia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziala ale trzeba byc silnym i zdecydowanym,  bo wszystko jest sprawa psychiki....Ponad 30 lat palilam papierosy i wielokrotnie probowalam przestac z nalogiem za pomoca innych srodkow jak plastry gumy itp. i dopiero desmoxan pomogl.. 5-go dnia juz nie palilam i nawet 20 tabletek mi zostalo bo nie czulam potrzeby dalszego  brania. Od 16 miesiecy nie pale i jestem bardzo szczesliwa z tego powodu.... :-) Goraco polecam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

razem z gościem od niepotrzebnej emerytury możecie zbić majątek na durnych książkowych poradach dla nikogo. Trzeba tylko, żeby ktoś w was uwierzył. Łomatko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie bądź śmieszny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twój lekarz na pewno to wie. Nie eksperymentuj, zapytaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brawo ~fantasmagoria. Ciekawe, czy ktoś inny oprócz mnie połapał się, ze twoj nick i tytul ksiazki paduja do siebie..,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mi moja narzeczona, która jest przeciwniczką palenia i wiecznie o moje fajki są jakieś kłótnie niepotrzebne w ramach pomocy w rzucaniu palenia wraz z desmoxanem zaproponowała, że za każdym razem kiedy mi przyjdzie ochota na papierosa zamiast niego Ona zrobi "mi loda". Powiem Wam - to działa !!! i choć dopiero dziś zaczynam kurację to motywacja jest na prawdę silna


szkoda.... 40 i pare lat temu nie bylo jeszcze takich narzeczonych.

-oczekuje oczywiscie tutaj na jakas dzialke od wytworcy za chwalenie tych tabletek-

po tylu latach nie ma mocnych na niko... temu D-N ma zastapic analogowo niko w glowie.
Tak sie stalo i bez "innych motywacji" czy szczegolnej woli...z 20 szt na 3 ,na 3 i na 1 szt w ciagu pierwszych 3 dni....
a dalej 0 szt przez 4 dni

Mysle ze warto sprobowac....czy sie uda do konca nie wiem...ale wyglada pozytywnie -bez szczegolnych skutkow ubocznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłem od 1990 roku, a więc 25 lat. Przeważnie paczkę dziennie. Rzucałem kilka razy. Najdłużej wytrzymałem 2 miesiące. Bez wspomagaczy. Męczarnia straszna. Później były plastry. Działały, że źle się po nich czułem. Jakiś rok temu zacząłem brać Desmoxan. 4-5 prób. Za każdym razem po kilku dniach znów wracałem do palenia. Teraz powiedziałem sobie dość. 11 dzień bez papierosa. Ściśle trzymam się dawkowania. Uśmiałem się z opisów tych dziwnych snów, bo też takie mam  :Big Grin: . Na razie jest dobrze. Nie ciągnie, ale wzrósł apetyt. Dla mnie to ok, bo całę życie miałem niedowagę  :Big Grin:  Wciąż mam ochotę na coś do jedzenia, ale takiego "niecodziennego" np. coś do chrupania, albo kilogram lodów  :Big Grin: . Wiem, że już nie wrócę do tego, ale kurację pociągnę do ostatniego dnia, bo wcześniej przerywałem, albo ograniczałem liczbę tabletek i później znów wracałem do palenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam właśnie postanowiłem też coś napisać na temat rzucania palenia przy pomocy Desmoxan, ponieważ też z tego forum czerpałem informacje na ten temat. Mam 30lat palić zacząłem naprawdę bardzo wcześnie w wieku 8 lat ostatnie parę miesięcy jakieś +/- pół roku temu przerzuciłem się z papierosów na elektronicznego papierosa. A żeby się do tego przyzwyczaić, zajęło mi około tygodnia, po tygodniu już nie paliłem papierosów tylko tego elektrycznego cały czas. Mimo tego, że elektryczny to rzucanie tego jest równie ciężkie, jak rzucanie papierosów, ponieważ jak wiadomo, w olejkach jest nikotyna. Szukałem informacji czy ktoś rzucał elektrycznego papierosa przy pomocy desmoxan, lecz niestety nie znalazłem. Mimo wszystko kupiłem ten lek i postanowiłem, że spróbuje, O dziwo bardzo się zaskoczyłem, gdyż ten lek, mimo że nie posiada nikotyny to naprawdę działa. Zastosowałem się do ulotki z instrukcją kuracji, ale tylko na początku, ponieważ moja kuracja zakończyła się po zażyciu 25 tabletki pod czas kuracji zdarzało się również zapomnieć i pominąć dawkę mimo tego palić się nie chciało brałem je jakiś tydzień. Teraz nie pale już siódmy tydzień czuje wstręt do papierosów i jest mi z tym naprawdę super. Mam nadzieję, że komuś pomoże moja informacja. To by było na tyle Pozdrawiam i sukcesów życzę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi tak samo ciężko bylo sie do tego zabrac, ale postanowilam w koncu sie za to zabrac i kupilam desmoxan. Pierwsze 3 dni palilam 4,5  papierosy na dzien. 4 dnia chec palenia sie zmniejszyla, spalilam tylko 2.
Dziś mija 17 dzien kuracji i od 13 dni jestem bez papierosa  :Wink: 
Moim zdaniem desmoxan pomaga, na jednego dziala szybciej, na drugiego wolniej, ale po kilku dniach nie nalezy sie poddawac i brac dalej. Przez 1 tydz  mysl o papierosie byla lecz nie bylo ochoty na niego. Pozniej juz wgl o nich nie myslalam.
Polecam !!!  :Wink: )

----------


## kierowca

Witam jestem kierowcą z zawodu 30 lat palę o przez ostatnie 6 lat po 2 do 2,5 paczki dziennie.
W kabinie człowiek jest sam , nocna jazda tez swoje zrobiła ze tak się wciągnąłem 
przez pierwsze 2 dni ograniczyłem palenie do jednego papierosa na godzinę a rano potrafiłem się ubrać i zrobić kawę bez papierosa normalnie wstałem papieros  ubrałem się papieros kawę zalałem papieros 
3-4 dzień dalsze ograniczenia paliłem nawet  co 3 godziny 
4 dzień sobota wieczorem podałem się 12 papierosów w 5 godzin (pomyślałem spróbuje za dwa miesiące)
5 dzień niedziela rano wstałem o 8 siadłem pomyślałem ze jednak warto spróbować mija 11 godzina bez papierosa    
cały czas walczę by nie zapalić ale mogę przy tym skupić się na innych czynnościach 
zobaczymy co dalej trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## kierowca

3dzień bez papierosa, słonecznik i gumy czasami jest tragedia tak ciągnie ale tabletki pomagają

----------


## Janusz3020

Gdy pierwszy raz rzucałem palenie to organizm mi szalał, zawory głowy, nerwy itp. Drugie podejście zrobiłem jednak zamiast papierosów kupiłem gumy nicorett. Nie pale już 4 lata, jednak całym czas żuję gumy, na przemian z orbit. Wniosek taki ze wpadłem w kolejny nałóg, czyli gumy nicorett. Dziś kupiłem desmoxan, chce stosować by pozbyć się tych gum, jednak po przeczytaniu jakie mogą być skutki uboczne aż boję się go stosować

----------


## wiejas2409@gmail.com

CO TO TAKIEGO?jakie dzialala rezonans magetyczny-jakie sa zasady dzialania MSR wiem.
nie wiem jak wplywa na palenie-prosze o odpowiedz.
wiejas2409@gmail.com

----------


## Nałogowa palaczka

40 lat palenia, kilka lub kilkanaście prób rzucania: tabex, Zyban, Niquitin, Nicorette, akupunktura, elektroniczne papierosy. Chyba dopiero teraz dojrzałam do rzucenia. 14 dzień kuracji z desmoksanem. Jakoś wytrzymuję, choć początek był trudny. Dzień zaczynałam od wypalenia kilku papierosów. Do południa to już była paczka.
Zmieniłam co nieco tryb życia:  wstaję bardzo wcześnie i serwuję sobie marsz z kijkami (nawet się nie myję tylko ubieram i idę). Potem prysznic, śniadanie. W ciągu dnia o ile czas i pogoda pozwalają wsiadam na rower. Poza ruchem fizycznym żyję na zwolnionych obrotach, dużo śpię, pod ręką mam słonecznik, gumy, picie (herbaty owocowe). Nie wiem czy wytrwam bez palenia ale trochę mi szkoda zapalić, żeby po raz kolejny zaprzepaścić szansę rzucenia nałogu.
Rano powtarzam sobie: dziś nie zapalę, tylko dziś, co będzie dalej nie wiem. Moja wola jest krucha. 
Podkreślam korzyści: osłabły bóle w klatce piersiowej, przeszedł kaszel, poprawia się cera, kondycja, finanse.

----------


## robix3

Można zajrzeć tutaj znamlek.pl. To mój ulubiony serwis, w którym zawsze znajduje rzetelne opinie zamieszczane przez użytkowników sieci na temat skuteczności leku który zamierzam zażyć. Do serwisu zaglądam nawet wtedy kiedy potrzebuję jakiegoś dobrego kosmetyku i bazując na doświadczeniach innych osób zawsze dokonuje idealnego wyboru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chodzi o Desmoxan, to on nie powoduje rzucenia palenia (jak wielu osobom się wydaje) a po prostu pomaga przy zminimalizowaniu fizycznych dolegliwości związnych z głodem nikotynowym i tylko o to w tym chodzi. Desmoxan nie działa fizycznie na psychikę człowieka, tylko na chemiczne reakcje w organiżmie  :Wink: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To zdecydowanie za dużo. Wystarczy. Jestem drugi dzień na desmoxanie i palę mniej . Trochę mnie trzęsie ale dam radę. Jest mi zimno. Nie wiem czy to wynik tabletek czy nałogu . Jedno wiem napewno. To moje ostatnie dni z papierosem.

----------


## rzucam od poniedziałku

Witam, ja może trochę od innej strony podchodzę do tego ale zobaczymy efekty. Wszyscy moi najbliżsi znajomi stwierdzili w jednym czasie że razem kupią desmoxan i przestana palić, razem większa siła. Po piątym dniu każdy odstawił całkowicie papierosy i od tamtej pory nikt nie pali. Mówili ze najgorzej do 3go miesiąca wytrzymać,ale dali rade. Ja za to bardzo lubię palić, jednak lubię wyjść na tego papierosa z kimś a nie samemu palić. Zaczęło mnie to strasznie denerwować i sam zakupiłem desmoxan. Paliłem 10 lat, ale stwierdziłem ze nie mam ochoty ciągle wychodzić na papierosa bo im teraz to przeszkadza i śmierdzi. Dzisiaj zakończyłem 2gi dzień kuracji i widzę różnicę: czuję się znudzony i czasem serce szybciej bije, ale efekt widzę już. Z ponad paczki dziennie zeskoczyłem do wczoraj 7,dziś 6 papierosów, postęp jest. Jedyne czego się martwię to to że będzie mi brakowało samego odruchu palenia, jednak nie mam zamiaru papierosów zastępować innym zajęciem jak, słonecznik, gumy, cukierki. Wierzę że uda mi się przestać palić dzięki tym tabletkom tak jak moim znajomym. Trzymajcie kciuki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  jak sobie w głowie nie poukładasz to żadne cuda aby rzucić palenie nie pomogą

----------


## Henry_ka

Wg mnie trzeba mieć silną wolę, tabletki, leki czy inne cudowności nic tutaj nie pomogą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Paliłem 8 lat papierosy, paczkę dziennie, pracuję w warunkach szkodliwych (duże pylenie), dlatego postanowiłem rzucić fajki, żeby zmniejszyć ryzyko pylicy, poprawić kondycję fizyczną. Desmoxan zacząłem brać od początku lutego, wszystko tak jak na ulotce, zostawiłem sobie 10 papierosów na te pierwsze 5 dni podczas których stopniowo należy zaprzestać palenia. Kiedyś żułem gumy nikotynowe, było mi po nich niedobrze, a i tak paliłem, a ten związek chemiczny w desmoxanie działa dosłownie jak "ban" na papierosy, podczas kuracji nie chce się palić. Po kuracji miałem ochotę na papierosa, przyznaję, ale tłumaczyłem sobie w głowie "nie palisz już miesiąc, a paliłeś 8 lat non stop paczkę dziennie, jeśli zapalisz chociaż jednego jesteś debilem", bardzo mi to pomogło, dlatego uważam, że kluczem do sukcesu zarówno podczas kuracji, jak i po jest podejście człowieka, sam lek nic nie zdziała!! Jestem bardziej nerwowy jak nie palę papierosów, ale mam na to naturalną medycynę - marihuanę, którą co prawda też się pali, ale nie paczkę dziennie, wystarczy jeden mach i głowa jest spokojna; jest to kolejny dowód na jej działanie medyczne, ale to tak na marginesie. Od początku kuracji przytyłem 18 kg, co jest dla mnie rewelacją, gdyż jak paliłem ważyłem 67 kg przy wzroście 184 cm i nie było mowy o tym, żeby chociaż 1kg przytyć, teraz ważę 85 kg i wreszcie mam siły, jeżdżę na rowerze, chodzę po lesie, wszystko jest super i wcale nie ma nic złego w tym, że mi się trochę przytyło. Tak więc polecam Desmoxan jak najbardziej, gdy masz słabą psychikę zapal sobie skuna i Ci przejdzie chęć na papierosa, zjesz porządnie, nie będziesz miał niedowagi, a jak nie będziesz palił papierosów, to kondycja wyjdzie na plus, do tego jakiś rower, spacer, siłownia i jesteś całkowicie innym człowiekiem!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam Desmoxan bo mialam już dosyć palenia. Po około 2 tyg przeszła mi ochota na dymka.Nie palę już od miesiąca i gdyby nie zaparcia wszystko bylo by ok.

----------


## Belo

Kupiłem desmoxan i już po 7 dniach nie paliłem teraz nie pale już 9 miesięcy naprawdę pomaga .

----------


## Kinga27

wujek stosował i puki co nie pali ponad 3 mies...jednak tutaj silna wolna to wg nie 80% sukcesu

----------


## tylkorzucać

> wujek stosował i puki co nie pali ponad 3 mies...jednak tutaj silna wolna to wg nie 80% sukcesu


Bzdura!!! Tu nawet nie trzeba silnej woli. Rzuciłem tak łatwo, że aż mi głupio, że 19lat paliłem. Nawet nie dokończyłem kuracji i został mi jeszcze listek desmoxanu bo nie mogłem sie doczekać by sprawdzić czy już jestem wolny od nikotyny, czy to może jeszcze wpływ cytyzyny (substancja z desmoxanu). Nie palę już 3 miesiące i jestem na prawdę zadowolony. Nie ma co sie zastanawiać, trzeba być wielką d.... życiową, albo jakimś maminsynkiem aby  sobie nie poradzić z nałogiem z desmoxanem. 
Wcześniej zawiodłem z każdą metodą: plastry (2razy), gumy (raz), na sucho (kilka razy), rezonans (3 razy), ziołowe tabletki do ssania (raz), spray do ust (raz), tylko elektronicznego nie kupiłem ale byłem blisko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oglądając reklamę przypomniałam sobie, że kiedyś myślałam, ze jak rzucę palenie, powinnam wesprzeć innych i dodać swój wpis, choćby tam , gdzie kiedyś czytałam  innych,  szukając wsparcia. W końcu mi się udało. Już prawie rok nie palę, za półtora tygodnia będzie rok. Paliłam prawie 40 lat, ostatnie kilka  lat po 2 paczki.
 Fakt, ze miałam silną motywację, ale jestem pewna, że desmoxsan istotnie mnie wspomógł.  Wcześniej próbowałam kilka razy rzucić palenie: plastry, guma, pastylki nikotynowe i nic.  Elektroniczny papieros mi nie służył, szczypał w język, drapał w gardło, zaczęłam się bać, że zaszkodzi, wolałam palić zwykłe. Po akupunkturze, to zaczęłam te papierosy "żreć garściami" , właśnie wtedy do szło już do 2 paczek dziennie.  Jak próbowałam bez niczego, odczuwałam  bóle żołądka , totalne rozbicie, nie dałam rady. O desmoxanie usłyszałam od brata, który nie dał rady i przestał brać tabletki. Mnie zainteresowało to, że nie były one z nikotyną. Bo ja już sprawdziłam, ze rzucanie nikotyny, za pomocą środków z nikotyną na mnie nie działa. Odkupiłam od Niego  i do dzieła.
Desmoxan  brałam trochę dłużej ( o dzień, dwa, każdy etap) i udało się. Było bardzo ciężko, bo paliłam wszędzie, w każdym pokoju , kuchni, miałam papierosy, popielniczkę, zapalniczkę. ( biuro w domu) Oddałam wszystkie papierosy zostawiając dwie sztuki w pudełku w szafce, w przewidywaniu kryzysu, żeby powąchać, żeby nie lecieć do sklepu i  nie kupować całej paczki. Łapałam się na tym, że w czasie rozmowy telefonicznej , sięgałam ręką w to miejsce, gdzie zazwyczaj na biurku były papierosy i jak ręka trafiała w próżnię, przypominałam sobie, że właśnie już nie palę.  Bywało, ze  odrywałam sie od jakiegoś koncepcyjnego zajęcia, bo  po rzuceniu błędnym spojrzeniem na biurko, stwierdzałam, ze skończyły papierosy i szłam do kuchni po inną otwartą otwartą paczkę. Czasem w drodze, a czasem dopiero w kuchni, gdzie już papierosów nie było, przypominałam sobie, ze nie pale. Czasem tak bardzo chciało się palić, że wąchałam te 2 papierosy z szafki, a czasem rzewnymi łzami płakałam, co tam płakałam, wyłam prawie. Jak już się wyryczałam i umyłam szłam na spacer. W czasie sprzątania, łapałam sie na tym , że muszę zrobić przerwę na papierosa, oczywiście już nie paliłam i zaczęłam sobie tłumaczyć, że chęć na papierosa, to potrzeba przerwy, odpoczynku. Nie przeszkadza mi dym, bardzo bym chciała, zeby przeszkadzał, to może kilka osób z mojego otoczenia zrozumiałoby, że naprawdę mi zależy, żeby nie paliły w moim domu, nawet w oknie, nawet na balkonie.  Na początku to lubiłam choć powąchać jak ktoś palił, ale teraz wydaje  mi się, , że dym jakoś wpływa jednak na te moje napadowe chcice na papierosa. Na szczęście już coraz rzadziej dopada mnie chęć na papierosy i o dziwo i na szczęście nie jest to już związane z żadnymi  czynnościami, a nawet ze stresem, a przynajmniej  tak tego nie kojarzę. Dopada znienacka, bez związku, odganiam jak natrętna muchę. Myślę sobie, "oho, znowu", ale już nie płaczę. Przestałam pokasływać, oszczędzam na kasie, nie śmierdzę ja, ciuchy i mieszkanie. Niestety utyłam, bo choć próbowałam wodę pic zamiast palić, ale też i jadłam więcej, no i zmienił się metabolizm, jak to z wiekiem i jak to po rzuceniu palenia. Teraz próbuje bardziej przestrzegać diety i schudnąć, Powolutku, ale  do przodu. Nie mam uczucia, że poprawił mi się węch, ale zdecydowanie wyostrzył smak, tak jakby wszystko co jem było zdecydowanie smaczniejsze. No nie wiem, czy to akurat dobrze, choć pewnie smaczniej gotuję  :Smile: 
No i tak to wygląda. Było naprawdę mi ciężko, ale udało się. Wiem, ze już nigdy nie zapalę, bo nie dałabym rady powtórnie przechodzić przez te katusze rzucania palenia. Życzę sukcesów wszystkim, którzy za rzucanie palenia się biorą. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy


Każdy jest inny i na każdego inne rzeczy działają. 

Dlatego nie zgodzę się z tym co napisałeś. Rzucałem wiele razy. Parę lat temu testowałem elektroniczne papierosy. Paliłem w rezultacie więcej niż wcześniej, po paru tygodniach miałem dość smaku płynu i w ogóle całego tematu elektronicznych papierosów, a jak przestałem je palić to wróciłem do zwykłych i paliłem więcej niż wcześniej, zwłaszcza w krótkim czasie po elektronicznych.

Desmoxan testuję 3ci raz. Działa wyśmienicie, podczas brania leku można palić pierwszych 3-5 dni, potem właściwie to się naturalnie rzuca bo papierosy "nie wchodzą". Przez okres brania tabletek nie jest źle. Na prawdę całkiem łatwo jest niepalić i zapomnieć prawie w ogóle o głodzie nikotynowym. Najgorsze jest to, że jak się skończy kuracje człowiek myśli, że nie pali. Tak było w moim przypadku dwukrotnie. Wcześniej parę lat temu zrobiłem to samo po kuracji Zybanem. Nie palę...no to sobie jednego zapalę. To jest podstawowy, głupi błąd. Pomimo, że o tym wiedziałem i za pierwszym razem i za drugim i również za trzecim, to zawsze sięgnąłem po papierosa. Różnie...ppo miesiącu, dwóch, raz było to po trzech miesiącach. Za każdym razem już po kolejnych 2 tygodniach jarałem. 

Po zakończeniu brania Desmoxanu lub czegokolwiek innego trzeba sobie powiedzieć nie. Nigdy więcej papierosa. I wcale nie jest to takie trudne bo po miesięcznym niepaleniu nie jest aż tak trudno się opanować. Ja po sobie wiem, że nie będę palaczem od okazji od okazji. Jestem ciężkim przypadkiem nałogu, więc albo palę, albo nie palę. Póki co od 4 tygodni nie palę, właśnie po Desmoxanie. Tym razem powiedziałem sobie, że nie sięgnę po papierosa. Jak będzie...to się okaże  :Smile: 

Polecam Desmoxan wszystkim, którzy są zdecydowani rzucić.

Pozdrawiam, Tomek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się udało, nie palę już 23 miesiące, ja potrzebowałam desmoxanu , żeby rzucić palenie,cieszę się z tego,ale najbardziej,że mój mąż, który palił 40 lat,rzucił palenie 4 dni po mnie bez pomocy desmoxanu i nie pali do dzisiaj,jestem z nas dumna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja paliłem 38 lat z jedną małą pół roczną przerwą.w końcu kaszel mnie zmusił do zakupu desmoxanu i próby odzwyczajenia się od palenia .fakt postawiłem sobie ultimatum z chwilą zażycia 1 tabletki nie palę.trzy dni mnie trochę ciągnęło by zapalić ale nie,bo w sumie na zdrowy rozsądek po co się odzwyczajać jak się nie walczy z nałogiem.nie ma takich specyfików które same odzwyczają ,trochę własnej woli trzeba też dodać .no i w 20 dniu uznałem że nie trzeba jeść tabletek by nie palić .co lepsze że jak przestałem palić to i piwo mi przestało smakować więc mam 2w1.nie palę jak na razie rok,chociaż przebywam czasami z palącymi nie przeszkadza mi to i nie mam ochoty na papierosa  ot tak jakbym nigdy nie palił .zobaczymy czy ten stan się utrzyma do końca życia bo mam nadzieję do 100ki pociągnąć .jeśli bym miał komuś coś radzić to tylko tyle jak nie spróbujesz to się nie dowiesz .każdy organizm inaczej reaguje dla mnie to było tak proste że żałuję że prędzej tego specyfiku nie było w aptece to bym pewnie go kupił i już bym 10 lat nie palił.ale dobre i to pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości i dużo silnej woli tym co twierdzą że to nie działa.bo to działa tylko trzeba w to wierzyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KIlla ludzi po prostu robi darmowa lekrame 
.kilka napisalo totalne bzdury a kilka prawde.  Teraz moja kolej : tabletka Za ciebie nie rzuci.  Nie badz idiota i zrob pelna kuracje ale nie uzywaj nikotyny. 2-5 dni nie palenia nic nie oznacza. ..Jak sie nie pali miesiac -2 To juz jest z gorki.  Desmoxan likwiduje nerwa. ..To znaczy tego nerwa od glodu nikotynowego a reszta zalezy od ciebie.  Uzaleznienie fizyczne od nikotyny trwa kilka dni.  A psychiczne prawdopodnie dlugo.  Wmawiajcie sobie Sami "rzucam bo sie boje Ze dostane zawalu, wylewu bo mi Skoda kasy bo lepiej sie bez tego zyje itd" "nie zapale wiecej i juz" . Najwazniejsze : glod nikotynowy moze pojawic sie z kazdym lekiem w zaleznosci od niskiego czy wiekszego poziomu stezenia substancji zastepujacej nikotyne. ..Ale trwa narawde kilka minut. Wtedy zrec cukierki,  oddychac,  Pic wode.  Pod zadnym warunkiem nie kupowac fajek ani nie szukac kipa w smieciach.  Te kryzysy pojawiaja sie coraz zadziej.  Zaklada sie Ze 21 dni To standardowy termin w ktorym zdrowieje sie od nalogu. ..w takim sensie Ze receptory nikotynowe nie sa juz glodne.  Desmoxan niestety pozostawia je po czesci glodne ale nie tak Jak nikotyna. ..wiec To takie stopniowe rzucanie. .bo dawka cytyzyny w miedzy czasie z zostaje zmniejszana.  Najgorzej jest Jak Ktos sie upiera Ze nie da rady rzucic.  Ten Lek To troche wiecej niz placebo,  trzeba chciec tez uwolnic sie.  Wtedy pomaga.  Nie ma apteki nie handluje tym.  Ex nalogowa palaczka 1,5 paczki dziennie przez 16 lat. To pozioni Wam wyatarczyc

----------


## niezrejestrowany

palilam ponad 30 lat, probowalam rzucic pare razy a to z nicoret i in. ale dopiero teraz z desmoxanem udalo sie, nie pale 4 miesiace, musze przyznac, ze chce sie szczegolnie do drinka, po obiedzie czy przy kawie ale idzie wytrzymac, zadnych potow, snow-koszmarow czy kolatanie serca nie mialam czy bezsennosci a mam 60 lat, ale uwazam ze poprostu dojrzalam do rzucenia nalogu a te tabletki mi pomogly, zycze wam rowniez pozyc bez nalogu

----------


## Fejsbukowicz

Jak najbardziej porządny preparat na rzucenie palenia. Paliłem dobre 15 lat i dzięki desmoxanowi rzuciłem palenie po kilku miesiącach, a teraz nie ciągnie mnie do palenia zupełnie.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> faktycznie zajebisty lusksuz zajarac sobie smierdzacego peta, fajki to nie luksus palenie w tych czasach to obciach...


  Obciach to być gejem

----------


## Evern

Paliłem przez 16 lat i dzięki Desmoxan nie palę już  27 miesięcy! Po pięciu dniach miałem chęć na dymka, więc spaliłem jednego do połowy, ale bez zaciągania. Zrobiłem tak 4-5 razy. Ale uwierzcie mi nie palę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to chyba zależy od organizmu, znam nalogowca który bez papierosa nie mogl wytrzumac 10 minut, po tabletkach -pierwszy dzień 5 ,drugi 3 ,trzeci bez ....ale kuracje dokonczyl !Dzis 3 miesiące po nie pali, nie ciagnie ...ale utyl chyba z 10kg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja pale od ok 11 lat, powiem wam ze przeraza mnie mysl o tych chorobach ktore powoduje nikotyna i te wszystkie syfy w papierosie, moim prpblemem jest slaba wola jestem nerwoowa osoba i wgl nie mam pojecia jak sie zabrac za rzucenie:-( kiedys probowalam wytrzymalam ok 6 godzin ale odbilo sie to na innych domownikach:-( nie wiem jak rzucic to swinstwo tak zeby nie denerwowac innych.. pomocy:-(!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie palę i nie mam jakichkolwiek chęci na papierosa. Kuracja trwa trzeci dzień, ale ogromnym negatywnym skutkiem jest już 48h bezsenność. Noc nieprzespana, próbuję zasnąc i nic... nigdy czegoś takiego nie odczuwałam a biore po 3 tabletki dziennie. może to jest spowodowane obecną sytuacją stresową. Męczący jest ten brak snu.. zaleta jest taka że mniej się denerwuję, bo zażywając przedtem nicorette wychodzilam z siebie.. Zobaczę czy dziś zasnę jak nie odstawie tabletki

----------


## Sebastian L.

Witajcie drodzy palacze! :-)

Paliłem bez żadnych przerw przez 14 lat, prawie całe moje dorosłe życie oglądałem przez chmurę papierosowego dymu. Podejmowałem wielokrotnie próby rzucania na własną rękę, jednakże moje okresy abstynencji rzadko kiedy dochodziły do jednego dnia, zazwyczaj "pękałem" już po kilku godzinach. W ekstremach mojego nałogu potrafiłem palić do 3 paczek dziennie Marlboro Goldów (tak, fajka za fajką), średnio było to około 2 paczek a w momentach opamiętania czasem udawało się zejść do jednej paczki. Ja po prostu uwielbiałem palić, sprawiało mi to radość i smakowało.

Po ogromnym, życiowym krachu i bliski depresji podjąłem walkę ze swoimi słabościami, w tym ze wszystkimi nałogami. Wiedząc o Desmoxanie postanowiłem spróbować, nigdy nie leczyłem się wcześniej "chemią", "plastrami" itp. magicznymi metodami rodem z reklam TV, aczkolwiek ciekawość wygrała. W pierwszy dzień kuracji zapaliłem mniej niż 10 papierosów (z 60 dotychczas!), zrzuciłem to jednak na dużą samo-motywację i zaparcie do rzucenia. W drugi dzień zapaliłem 3 papierosy, poczęstowany przez znajomą bo sam swojej paczki nie miałem (pierwszy raz od 14 lat!). W trzeci dzień zapach papierosa kumpla spowodował odruch wymiotny.

Kuracja Desmoxanem zajęła 25 dni, jestem po dziś dzień w szoku, że ten preparat działa... Kilka spostrzeżeń:
- w pierwszych dniach kuracji trzeba mieć*ogromną motywację, w następnych dniach papierosy zwyczajnie już nie smakują,
- Desmoxan skutecznie zabija "myślenie palacza", czyli charakterystyczne 'muszę zapalić, muszę zapalić' w naszych głowach. Po prostu nie ma się*w ogóle tych myśli - zauważyłem to już 3 dnia kuracji, gdy po 9 godzinach pracy zdałem sobie sprawę, że nawet nie zapaliłem...
- kilka dni po kuracji (26 -> 40 dzień) trzeba znaleźć sobie jakiś odstresowywacz. Na pewno nie siedzieć w domu/pubie/pracy, nie przebywać w miejscach gdzie ludzie palą. Te pierwsze kilka dni po zakończeniu Desmoxanu najlepiej spędzić w relaksującym miejscu i znaleźć sobie mnóstwo pasji/hobby. Ja spędzałem czas z rodziną. Pojawiają*się: ogromne rozdrażnienie, nerwowość, rozkojarzenie.
- sny po Desmo - POTWIERDZAM! Rewelacja! Tęsknię :-)
- łaknienie - w moim przypadku kuracja zadziałała inaczej niż u większości, straciłem bowiem całkowicie apetyt w pierwszych 2 tygodniach. Po tym czasie wrócił do normy ale schudłem 2.5 kg. Znajomi nie mogą się*nadziwić, że rzuciłem fajki i brzuch na raz ;-)

Sceptycznie nastawionym do tego leku palaczom, którzy naprawdę chcą rzucić*palenie ogromnie polecam zakup na próbę. To koszt 3-4 paczek, jeśli się nie uda mówi się*trudno. A nie wierzę, że się*nie uda.
Mi się udało!

PS. moja wypowiedź*brzmi jak reklama ale uwierzcie, spędziłem 20 minut aby to Wam przekazać - jak palacz palaczowi. To coś*serio działa!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po co udzielasz się w tematach o których zapewne nie masz pojęcia?
Jestem palaczem i właśnie rzucam palenie, biorę Desmoxan pierwszy dzień i po zapaleniu tak cierpiałam że już więcej nie zapalę przynajmniej przez najbliższy czas tak długo jak będę pamiętała wymioty i zawroty głowy, masakra!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry  u mnie  było 
Podobnie  stosowałem te tabl.i powiem szczerze  nie
Miałem  ochoty  na papierosa nawet  gdzie koledzy  
Palili . Tak  przybiera  się kilka  kilogramów to prawda 
U mnie po skończeniu  zażywania  table. Była  walka
I to bardzo  silna  .Ale wytrwalem  nie palilem ponad 8 miesięcy  gdzie  naprawde jadłem  papierosy  .
Spróbuję  jeszcze raz  i chyba  dam tym razem  rade. 
Życzę  wytrwałości. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam .też postanowiłem w zeszłym roku by przestać palić i tu miałem dylemat czym sobie pomóc .w końcu decyzja i desmoxan .od pierwszego dnia postanowiłem nie palić . i to była dobra decyzja .minął rok i nie palę i nie mam ochoty zapalenia nawet w otoczeniu palących.fakt parę kilo przybyło ale już sie zaczyna stabilizować czyli zaczynam powoli dochodzić do wagi dla mnie zdrowej czyli 78 kg.gdybym to woedział że z desmoxanem jest tak łatwo przestać palić to może bym próbował parę lat prędzej .ale jak to się mówi lepiej późno niż wcale .przy okazji niepalenia przestałem pić piwo ,przestało mi smakować . więc wszystkim chcącym rzucić palenie życzę wytrwałości i pozytywnej kuracji .nie palę rok i 3 dni nie piję piwa też tyle samo .a te parę kilo powoli spalę i będzie ok pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów i zapewniam z własnej autopsji same tabletki nic nie dają trzeba jeszcze 3 albo 4 dni silnej woli potem to już z górki do sukcesu.

----------


## sylka33

Zdecydowanie polecam Ci pastę z tatarakiem. To naturalny produkt dający wiele pozytywnych efektów. Wykonując jedną czynność zapewniamy prawidłową higienę jamy ustnej, oczyszczamy organizm z toksyn, poprawiamy przemianę materii ( szczuplejemy )Pastę znajdziesz tutaj: allegro.pl/listing/user/listing.php?us_id=40282799 .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie są skutki uboczne tylko normalna reakcja organizmu kołatanie serca czy silny kaszel to normalne.Człowiek przez parę lat truje organizm a gdy odstawisz palenie organizm się oczyszcza kaszel oznacza np.to że twoje kubki smakowe się oczyszczają i wydzielają oczyszczają się z substancji smolistych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paliłem 14 lat, różnie, był czas że i 3 paczki mentoli/dziennie, ale ostatnie kilka lat około 1 paczki dziennie. Jak byłem młodszy to nawet udało mi sie rzucić na kilka miesięcy dwukrotnie. ale zawsze coś mnie wyprowadziło z równowago więc na uspokojenie zapaliłem jednego, no i tak wracałem do nałogu. ostatnie 4 lata próbowałem rzucić stosując gumy, plasterki i e-papierosy (tymi elektronicznymi to sie strułem całkiem nieźle) ale głowa była za słaba. w końcu spróbowałem konkurencji. Wybrałem T... bo małe tabletki łatwiejsze do noszenia i łykania, ale skład podobno ten sam. w każdym razie znając swój organizm zacząłem od podwójnej dawki pierwszego dnia, drugiego 7 lub 8 tabletek, trzeciego też 8 i stwierdziłem że to "g" nie działa (bo cały czas wciągałem paczkę dziennie) no ale spróbuję jeszcze 2-3 dni. czwartego dnia obudziłem się w środku nocy z myślą "już nie chcę palić". przedłużyłem dawkowanie do 3 miesięcy (kupiłem drugą paczkę i zażywałem po 1 -2 tabletki na dzień. obecnie zawsze mam pod ręką i kiedy poczuję chęć pt.:" MUSZĘ zapalić", albo wiem że będzie ciężko biorę jedną tabletke (podejrzewam że to nie ma żadnego fizjologicznego sensu ale nie ufam sobie). Skutki uboczne: sny (po prostu dziwne, ani złe ani dobre), przytyłem około 5kg - ciekawe czy to woda czy tłuszcz? suchość w gardle (ale zawsze dużo piłem więc to nie problem) nieprzyjemny smak w ustach rano, tak jakbym wieczorem wypalił pół paczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieje ,że nadal trzymasz się twardo i nie sięgasz po papierosa to procentuje na przyszłość .Ja zaczynam .
Jestem senna ale mam nadzieje ,że tym razem mi sie uda .Pozdrawiam





> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Bardzo dziękuję za te informację są one nastawiające pozytywnie .Raz jeszcze dziękuję 
Patrycja 



> Witajcie drodzy palacze! :-)
> 
> Paliłem bez żadnych przerw przez 14 lat, prawie całe moje dorosłe życie oglądałem przez chmurę papierosowego dymu. Podejmowałem wielokrotnie próby rzucania na własną rękę, jednakże moje okresy abstynencji rzadko kiedy dochodziły do jednego dnia, zazwyczaj "pękałem" już po kilku godzinach. W ekstremach mojego nałogu potrafiłem palić do 3 paczek dziennie Marlboro Goldów (tak, fajka za fajką), średnio było to około 2 paczek a w momentach opamiętania czasem udawało się zejść do jednej paczki. Ja po prostu uwielbiałem palić, sprawiało mi to radość i smakowało.
> 
> Po ogromnym, życiowym krachu i bliski depresji podjąłem walkę ze swoimi słabościami, w tym ze wszystkimi nałogami. Wiedząc o Desmoxanie postanowiłem spróbować, nigdy nie leczyłem się wcześniej "chemią", "plastrami" itp. magicznymi metodami rodem z reklam TV, aczkolwiek ciekawość wygrała. W pierwszy dzień kuracji zapaliłem mniej niż 10 papierosów (z 60 dotychczas!), zrzuciłem to jednak na dużą samo-motywację i zaparcie do rzucenia. W drugi dzień zapaliłem 3 papierosy, poczęstowany przez znajomą bo sam swojej paczki nie miałem (pierwszy raz od 14 lat!). W trzeci dzień zapach papierosa kumpla spowodował odruch wymiotny.
> 
> Kuracja Desmoxanem zajęła 25 dni, jestem po dziś dzień w szoku, że ten preparat działa... Kilka spostrzeżeń:
> - w pierwszych dniach kuracji trzeba mieć*ogromną motywację, w następnych dniach papierosy zwyczajnie już nie smakują,
> - Desmoxan skutecznie zabija "myślenie palacza", czyli charakterystyczne 'muszę zapalić, muszę zapalić' w naszych głowach. Po prostu nie ma się*w ogóle tych myśli - zauważyłem to już 3 dnia kuracji, gdy po 9 godzinach pracy zdałem sobie sprawę, że nawet nie zapaliłem...
> ...

----------


## bighert

Desmoxan bardzo dobry preparat, polecam.  :Smile:

----------


## miro3

Jak w tytule. Na mnie desmoxan działa świetnie. Mam 59 lat i paliłem około 40 lat. Wielokrotnie w tym czasie rzucałem, różnymi metodami i abstynencja trwała od kilku dni do nawet kilku miesięcy. Zawsze wracałem. Dlaczego? Bo to jest nałóg identyczny jak uzależnienie od wódki. I nawet po paru miesiącach niepalenia nie wolno zapalić jednego papierosa bo zaczajony nałóg wróci. Teraz nie palę już rok, czasem przychodzi mi do głowy, żeby sobie zapalić bo już jestem wyleczony, ale tego nie robię. Bo wiem, że jestem niepalącym, ale wciąż uzależnionym palaczem. Uzależnienie polega na tym, że mózg nam robi psikusy. Po jakimś czasie nie pamiętamy już co nam te papierosy właściwie przeszkadzały, ale pamiętamy tę przyjemność, która z zapaleniem się wiązała. 
Nie palę rok, ale wcale nie ma gwarancji, że do palenia nie wrócę. Na razie mi się udaje tylko dlatego, że wiem, że jestem nadal nałogowcem i żadnego jednego papierosa mi nie wolno. Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia i wytrwałości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak piałam wcześniej mam problem ze snem po tych tabletkach jak i na początku tak i w czasie odstawienia. Na początku przez 3 lub 4 dni nie mogłam spać tak i teraz jak juz biorę jedną tabletkę w południe bezsenność zaczyna się odzywać.. trudności z zasypianiem i pobudka o 4 lub 5...
Dodam, że tabletki są na prawdę świetne. Palenie rzucałam od około 2óch lat bezskutecznie... a tu nawet o tych papierosach nie myślę, oczywiście zdarzały się sytuacje krytyczne ale dało się je przetrwać. Dodam, że nawet nie jedząc słodyczy przytyłam nie wiem jakim cudem 7kg.. To chyba typowy przykład człowieka uzależnionego od nikotyny.. ale udało się! czasem zapominam o tabletce i w ciągu dnia juz nie myślę o paleniu..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to teraz moja historia:
Paliłemprzez kilka lat, w ostatnich dwu, trzech latach po 3 paczki dziennie. Z papierosem praktycznie nie rozstawałem się nigdy. Od pewnego czasu podejmowałem próby rzucenia, jednak bezskuteczne. Nadmienię, że kilka lat wcześniej udało mi się rzucić, ale nałóg wrócił.
W ostatniej fazie mojego palenia byłem już zły na samego siebie, że palę to świństwo. 60 papierosów na dobę  to wszechobecny smród w domu, w samochodzie, śmierdzące ubrania, ręce, sam palacz tego niestety nie czuje a szkoda. Do tego zauważyłem spadek mojej formy ogólnej, doszedł lęk przed chorobami ( przychodzi wraz z wiekiem ). Decyzja nasunęła się sama: rzucam palenie.
Nie było to proste, kilka podejść skończyło się niepowodzeniem, ale wiadomo przecież,  że można przegrać kilka bitew, byleby wygrać wojnę.
Okazja do kolejnej wielkiej bitwy zdarzyła się przypadkiem. Były to czasy kiedy jeszcze oprócz palenia trochę  za dużo piłem. Trafiła się impreza w czwartek, nie pamiętam nawet jak wróciłem do domu. Piątek miałem wolny i całe szczęście  bo i tak raczej do pracy bym nie poszedł, czułem się masakrycznie, kac gigant. Czułem się do tego stopnia źle, że cały dzień wytrzymałem bez papierosa. I narodziła się w mojej głowie myśl: TERAZ ALBO NIGDY. Postanowiłem, że jeżeli wytrzymam bez papierosa do końca weekendu to od poniedziałku żadna siła nie zmusi mnie do zapalenia. W pracy miałem duże stresy, ale okres 4 dni bez fajki to na tyle dużo, że powinno się  udać. 
Do końca tygodnia wytrzymałem, chyba nawet niespecjalnie wychodziłem z domu żeby nie było pokus. Nadszedł poniedziałek. Nerwówka od rana, telefony dzwonią od siódmej, poranna kawa wypita bez dymka. Wsiadam do samochodu i kurcze, ręce same odruchowo szukają papierosa (zawsze zapalałem po wejściu do auta). Tym razem wziąłem doręki długopis, w końcu też jest długi i cienki i udało się-mózg chyba dał się oszukać  :Wink:  Potem wizyta w moim kiosku, w kiosku w którym codziennie kupowałem moje kochane fajeczki, kioskarz na widok mojego samochodu już  naszykował trzy ramki fajek, butelkę wody i nawet nabił to na kasę. Byłem jednak nieugięty, poprosiłem tylko o wodę i poprosiłem go żeby już nigdy nie sprzedał mi fajek, nawet jakbym błagał i klęczał  przed okienkiem.
Potem przyszło najgorsze - praca. Na dzień dobry zapowiedziałem wszystkim, że od czterech dni nie palę i poprosiłem żeby mnie nie częstować i nie denerwować  :Wink: .
Godziny mijały a ja nie zapaliłem. Następnego dnia scenariusz się powtórzył.
Cały czas czekałem nakryzys i wreszcie nadszedł. Było to chyba w czwartek a więc po 6 dniach niepalenia. Nie rzuciło mną o ziemię,  ale jednak poczułem, że bardzo mi brak nikotyny. Pojechałem do apteki i kupiłem gumy ( nie wiem czy w ogóle wtedy były takie tabletki jak teraz). Wsiadłem do samochodu, odpakowałem gumę i zacząłem rzuć... kurczs, jaka niedobra, brrr. Po minucie otworzyłem okno i wyrzuciłem gumę. 
Chyba wtedy zrozumiałem, że już więcej nie zapalę i to bez żadnych wspomagaczy. Dziś mogę powiedzieć, że zrobiłem to, nie palę już  kilka lat. W ten sam sposób rzuciłem picie. Da się. 
Wszystko siedzi w waszych głowach, od tego trzeba zacząć, motywacja działa lepiej niż wszystkie środki chemiczne.
Po czasie wiem, że najważniejsze to chcieć rzucić i do tego dążyć. I cały czas wierzyć  że się uda, bo musi się udać.  Będą lepsze i gorsze chwile, ale nie można się poddawać. Nie można utracić wiary nawet na chwilę, nawet po przegranej bitwie.
Pamiętajcie, że jedyną porażką jest rezygnacja, wszystko inne jest krokiem naprzód. Nie poddawajcie się i walczcie, myślcie o celu i do niego zmierzajcie, nawet jeżeli jest ciężko  ( i nie dotyczy to tylko rzucania palenia czy innych używek). Pamiętajcie w każdej sekundzie,  że cel jest już blisko, w zasięgu ręki,  trzeba się tylko jeszcze trochę postarać. 
Nałogi można rzucić jeśli się tego na prawdę chce  czego i Wam życzę z całego serca.  :Wink: 

P.S.
na wadze nie przybrałem, na stare lata znowu czerpię radość z różnych form wysiłku fizycznego, mój puls spadł do normalnego poziomu, jedzenie ma inny, lapszy smak, nie muszę już szukać wszędzie palarni, samochód i ciuchy pachnące,  same pozytywy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko fajnie jak się przyjmuje desmoxan  (cytyzyna działa - dawno to udowodniono), ale po skończonej kuracji (jestem 5 dni od ostatniej tabletki) człowiek zaczyna być nerwowy i dopiero tak naprawdę zaczyna się walka z nałogiem (brakuje dymka!!! - tu trochę elektroniczny może pomóc - olejek 0 mg nikotyny), ciągle mam w głowie te durne odruchy i zwyczaje, które się miało i za którymi wciąż tęsknie - rano do kawy, po jedzeniu, po przyjściu do domu, w pracy jako przerwa, jazda samochodem itp. - rozumiecie "luzik". 
> Skutki uboczne:
> - w trakcie łykania desmoxanu - sny jakich dotąd nie miałam (polubiłam je;>)
> - w trakcie i po - ogromna chęć na jedzenie wszystkiego - dla kobiety to może być problem (ja już sporo przytyłam - ok 6 kg:<).
> - po - napięcie, prawie wszystko mnie wnerwia
> Opłacalność:
> noo w porównaniu z plastrami zdecydowanie się opłaca (zakup desmoxanu przez internet - z przesyłką ok. 55 zł i to cała kuracja). 
> Próbowałam różnych sposobów (nałogowcom!! nie pomogą gumy, plastry czy papierosy elektroniczne - tylko człowiek marnuje siły i czas na sztuczną nikotynę) i zawsze wracałam. Jak narazie się trzymam - dlatego skuteczność oceniam póki co na 3/5. 
> Paliłam przez 9 lat, po ok.1,5 paczki dziennie - straszne:< 
> ...


a ja rzuciłam palenie na elektronicznym papierosie - praktycznie 3 dni mi wystarczyły. A ja byłam nałogowcem mocno uzależnionym 20 lat palenia?? Wiec po zakupie ODPOWIEDNIEGO elektronicznego papierosa - rzuciłam - dmucham dymkiem z zawartością 0mg nikotyny - działa. I polecam - każdy jest inny - ale warto w walce z nałogiem wypróbować wszystko ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłam 40 papierosów dziennie. Potrafiłam wstać w nocy żeby zapalić. Mnóstwo razy rzucałam.... bezskutecznie.
Bardzo chciałam zajść w ciążę i w duchu sobie obiecywałam: jak będę w ciąży to..... I byłam. W pierwszym miesiącu paliłam jak smok. Chowałam papierosy, aby pozostali domownicy nie widzieli, że palę. W  pewnym momencie uzmysłowiłam sobie, że jestem jak tania .... Papieros robił ze mną co chciał. Wołałam nie kupić sobie śniadania, ale papierosy kupiłam zawsze. Argument był jeden: śniadanie zjem i co... nie ma co palić, a jak człowiek zapali to nie jest głodny. Poczułam się sama  przed sobą upokorzona. Rzuciłam w jeden dzień. Oczekiwałam na głód tytoniowy.... 
Byłam tak struta tymi fajami, ze jak się pojawił to już dawno zapomniałam ze paliłam. Tak najbardziej brakowało mi   machania skrzydłem obarczonym papierosem. Trzeba chcieć naprawdę  rzucić i to wystarcza. Jak nie chciałam, a tylko mówiłam ze chce,  to nawet fakt, ze lekarz mi powiedział ze najprawdopodobniej mam raka języka nic nie znaczył. Co sobie miałam darować jak i tak do piachu. Długo już nie pale ale do dzisiaj nie mogę się nadziwic jaki ze mnie był pustak.  Jak się nie chce rzucić, a tylko się o tym mówi to żadna terapia nie pomoże. Zycze wam powodzenia

----------


## biegacz

Ja nie palę, bo przy bieganiu to nie pomaga  :Wink:  mój kumpel palił i bił w tym rekordy... jednego dnia rzucił sam z siebie bez wspomagaczy... mówił, że na początku miał problemy z erekcją.Jego dziewczyna potrafiła mu pomóc i szybko wszystko wróciło do normy. Kupiła sobie jakieś wdzianka w sensile.eu i nawet poleciła mojej dziewczynie ten sklep. Dzięki rzuceniu palenia mojego kumpla i  ja na tym skorzystałem  :Wink:  a tak serio fakt, miał problem z seksem jak ktoś tu pisał ale w sumie z wieloma rzeczami ja się na początku problem... później jest o wiele lepiej, nie kaszle się, jedzenie lepiej smakuje itd.

----------


## bajo78

nie ma nic lepszego . rzuciłem po 22 latach palenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłem 2 paczki dziennie, teraz 2,5 roku nie pale nadal czasami mam chętkę na dymka bo fajnie tak do drinka czy do kawy itp... To sa głupie nawyki ktore najbardziej cieszą koncerny tytoniowe. A co do twojego pytania to nie pamietam dokładnie ale umnie po paru miesiącach przeszło mi takie duze ciśnienie na to aby zapalić tylko ze ja rzucałem bez wspomagaczy poprostu przestałem palić po 16 latach nałogowego palenia. Powodzenia i wytrwałości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak naprawdę w każdej próbie niepalenia nie tyla ważna jest metoda czy środek ale właśnie chęć i motywacja w osiągnięciu celu. Paliłem prawie 20 lat Desmoxan kupiłem bo hmmm ma pomóc. Owszem działa fajnie ale to nie jest główny czynnik rzucenia palenia. Trzeba uświadomić sobie, że chcę to zrobić chcę rzucić. W żadnej terapii żaden lek nie spowoduje że przestaniesz palić dopóki sam tego nie chcesz. Uważam że mój sukces wiąże się z tym że z chwilą zażycia pierwszej tabletki nie zapaliłem już ani jednego papierosa. Po 5 dniach przeszły wszystkie nerwówki i chęć zapalenia. Nie palę już 1,5 roku i po skończonej kuracji desmoxanem nie czułem ani przez chwilę chęci zapalenia. Moim zdaniem jeśli chcesz stosowac jakiekolwiek środki to z chwilą zaczęcia kuracji nie sięgaj już po papierosa

----------


## jerry53

Paliłem 44 lata, mam dziś 62 lata i postanowiłem rzucić to świństwo. Kupiłem Desmoxan , w czasie jego brania wszystko było OK - nie ciągnęło mocno, dało się wytrzymać. Paliłem już mało pierwsze trzy dni , od czwartego ZERO papierosów.
Przez okres zażywania Desmoxanu (25 dni) i chyba 5 kolejnych nie miałem większych problemów. Od 30 go dnia, a dziś jest 37 dzień jak nie palę przeżywam prawdziwe katusze i męki. Nie wiem czy dam radę!!! Tak cholernie chce się zapalić. Kiedy to minie? Nie wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy




Głupoty gadasz. wiem, zę robię reklame ... ale po 10 latach kupiłem desmoxan, nie bedac nastawiony na rzucenie papierosow .... nawet kuracji nie musialam kończyc ... rzuciłem i nie palę od 6 miesięcy

----------


## venere

> Ja napisze tak )
> Skusiłem się na biorezonans magnetyczny, 15 minut frajdy 100 zł w portfelu mniej..... efekt, już pisze. Na kuracji 15 minutowej byłem około 18.30. Przez 12 godzin tylko woda niegazowana 3 litry.
> Rano wstałem, kawa i no właśnie, popielniczka i paczka fajek leżała na biurku, ale o dziwo nie skusiłem się, nie czułem potrzeby zapalenia. Cała sztuczka polega, na blokowaniu receptorów odpowiedzialnych za głod nikotynowy, własnie poprzez rezonans. Nie pale juz 4 lata. Polecam.


 Bylam na tym rezonansie z 7 razy w kilku miejscach w warszawie ,nic z tego na mnie nie dziala,po prostu powiedziano mi za na 5%osob moze nie dzialac i tyle w temacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zacznij skubac slonecznik co prawda jest bardzo wciagajacy ale przynajmniej czlowiek mniej pali dzieki czemu potem sa wedlug mnie wieksze szanse na rzucenie fajek co do desmoxanu kuracje zaczalem od wczoraj wieczora gdy mialem chec isc po kolejna paczke i pigulka i spokoj dzis narazie bez fajki. po jednej pigulce czas wziac nastepna ale poki co jest ok pozdrawiam i zycze wytrzymalosci i rzucenia tego dziadostwa!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę od 3 mcy. Dla mnie swoisty rekord. Nie jest łatwo i trzeba pamiętać że lek jest tylko wsparciem a nie całkowitym rowiazaniem problemu. Jeżeli nie poukłada się odpowiednio w głowie to i Desmoxan nie pomorze  :Wink:

----------


## makorq

Według mnie to gówno i nie warto. Strata kasy. Trzeba być samemu zapartym, a nie zjebem i palić fajki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój mąż nie pali już 8 miesięcy, rzucał kilka razy ale z desmoksanem mu się udało :Smile: ) jestem z niego bardzo dumna bo tak naprawdę to już przestałam w to wierzyć że kiedykolwiek mu się uda :Smile: ))))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rzuciłem palenie, nie pale juz 2 tyg :Smile: 
co prawdna zacząłem pic czysta wodke i pale dopalaczy najlepszy jest mocarz ale juz wole to niz te fajki okropne.

----------


## Jam

> faktycznie zajebisty lusksuz zajarac sobie smierdzacego peta, fajki to nie luksus palenie w tych czasach to obciach...


Jak to taki obciach to dlacxzego tylu ludzi pali? Sam wiem jak ciezko to zucic a palilem bo lubilem dawalo mi to przyjemnosc, dopiero jak kostucha zajrzala do du...y ( serce ) zucilem,wiec nie pieprz bzdur bo to jest obciach to tak jak gadac o lataniu samolotem a nigdy nawet w nim nie siedziec!

----------


## Jam

> ja rzuciłem palenie, nie pale juz 2 tyg
> co prawdna zacząłem pic czysta wodke i pale dopalaczy najlepszy jest mocarz ale juz wole to niz te fajki okropne.


ty debilu!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Długo szukałam jak skutecznie rzucić palenie. Nic nie pomogło. Dziś jednak nie palę.
Dzięki temu, że wmówiłam sobie, że palenie jest wszechstronnie szkodliwe, a
przede wszystkim, że dam radę. Kupiłam desmoksan, ale brałam tylko dwa dni.
Później już nie musiałam. Mam 40 lat. Paliłam 20 lat 20papierosów dziennie. Dziś czuję się jakbym 
nigdy nie paliła. Uwierzyć w siebie to podstawa. Nie palę 2 miesiące. Wiem, że to niedługo.
Jednak nigdy wcześniej nie czułam takiej odrazy do papierosów. Lepiej śpię, mam 
chęć do życia i więcej energii. Nie śmierdzę. Teraz jak to czuje od kogoś, to mi wstyd.
Żałuję, że wcześniej nie udało mi się tego zrobić. Jestem z siebie 
dumna i wierzę w siebie. Pomyślcie ludzie. Jak można na własne życzenie ubezwłasnowolnić
siebie samego. Decydujcie szybko i konkretnie. Szkoda czasu. Poczujcie się wolni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paliłem 20 lat raptem poznałem kochankę która nie znosiła mojego palenia ,i co ,odzwyczaiła mnie od palenia,tyle mi pozostało po niej nie mam już kochanki. Nie paliłem 15 lat ,ale zacząłem znowu palić od 4 miesięcy


no to niedobrze zrobiłeś że znowu zacząłeś palić. lepiej było nową niepaląca kochankę poszukać  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poprostu trzeba chcieć ,po 3 dniach nie chciało ni sie palić ani nie musiałam brać tabletek ( paliłam 15 lat)
Troche silnej woli i da sie rade, jeżeli ktoś nie ma motywacji to żadne tabletki gumy a tym bardziej papieros elektroniczny nie pomoze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam co m zrobić biorę desmoxan dziś 7 dzien wczoraj zapaliłam 1 papierosa i dziś jednego czy mam dalej zażywać tabletki??? Mimo iż w ulotce jest napisane ze jeżeli zapale po 5 dniu trzeba przerwać leczenie
Nie wiem ci robic czy brać i walczyć dalej czy odstawić desmoxan proszę o pomoc

----------


## dchudy91

lek jest dobry, ale bez silnej woli będzie cięzko rzucić  :Smile:

----------


## naturka

Żaden lek nie pomoże, jeśli nie jesteśmy odpowiednio nastawieni psychicznie do rzucenia palenia. To na prawdę nie jest takie trudne, jakby mogło się wydawać. Po prostu wystarczy przestać palić  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomogl champix. Jest to psychfarmaka. Trzeba uwazac.

----------


## dch91

Próbowałem gum z nikotyną na rzucenie palenia. Nic nie warte. Szkoda pieniędzy.

----------


## Piotr Szymczak

Witam pisze ponieważ biorę "Desmoxan" tydzień jak narazie  nie pale od początku kuracji czyli jakieś 7 dni wcześniej paczka dziennie tak przez 8 lat. Odczuwam częsty głód jem za dwóch wszysko lepiej smakuje, jakieś dwa dni temu zapaliłem fajke i po dwóch dymach ja zgasiłem poczułem jak bym własnie wsadził język do popielniczki  :Big Grin: 
teraz tez wiem jak moje ciuchy przeszły fajkami. Myśle ze po zakończeniu kuracji nie bede potrzebował tych tabletek bo bede miał wtedy nowy nałóg  :Big Grin:  No nie bede sie juz rozpisywał bo muszę isć zajarać  "w Piecu " :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> najlepsza metoda jak moze byc to ksiazka Alana Carra PROSTA METODA JAK SKUTECZNIE RZUCIC PALENIE nie pale juz od 3 lat i ani przez chwile nie mialalm watpliwosci ze brakuje mi fajki, najgorsze ze kazdy jak rzuca palenie to mysli ze traci cos jakas przyjemnosc a jaka to przyjemnosc wdychac ten smród rownie dobrze mozna zaciagac sie spalinami z rury wydechowej.`Q1


przeczytałam tą książkę 2 razy  :Big Grin:  lekka lektura, ale nie działa  :Wink:  Tabex też nie działa. Nie próbowałam nikotynowych gum itd. bo to mija się z celem. Desmoxan to podobno to samo co tabex więc szkoda mi kasy. Wychodzi na to, że jestem skazana na to i marnowanie kasy ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja paliłem przez 5 lat. Po desmoxanie nie chciało mi się palić i przez 5 miesięcy miałem spokój. Od razu człowiek się lepiej czuje, mniej się męczy no i nie śmierdzi. Niestety z głupoty i stresu znowu wróciłem do palenia, ale zamierzam ponownie rzucać nałóg z desmoxanem. Tym razem mam nadzieję na dobre  :Wink:

----------


## claudiamcg

Ja próbowałem tabletek Tabex ale nie pomogło. Palę nadal. Spróbuję Desmoksanu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ponad pol roku i dalej jest ok- nie pale




> szkoda.... 40 i pare lat temu nie bylo jeszcze takich narzeczonych.
> 
> -oczekuje oczywiscie tutaj na jakas dzialke od wytworcy za chwalenie tych tabletek-
> 
> po tylu latach nie ma mocnych na niko... temu D-N ma zastapic analogowo niko w glowie.
> Tak sie stalo i bez "innych motywacji" czy szczegolnej woli...z 20 szt na 3 ,na 3 i na 1 szt w ciagu pierwszych 3 dni....
> a dalej 0 szt przez 4 dni
> 
> Mysle ze warto sprobowac....czy sie uda do konca nie wiem...ale wyglada pozytywnie -bez szczegolnych skutkow ubocznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Palilam paczke dziennie. Wszystko smierdzialo. Teraz mam e papierosa z mala zawartoscią nikotyny.. Nie śmierdzi,nie ma osadzania syfu na płucach. Jestem zadowolona. Menthol z truskawką:-) :-) :-)

----------


## erkaa

moim zdaniem szkoda forsy, tutaj tylko silna wola pomoże

----------


## pehaep

Dokładnie, kolega wyżej dobrze mówi. Lepiej silną wolę ćwiczyć, niż takie dziadostwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W sumie sam nie wiem. Ja w każdym razie nie palę 4 dni. Mam 31 lat i palę (ponieważ wiem, że jestem nałogowcem) od 15 lat. Zawsze paczka dziennie czasem 1,5 ale najgorsze, że prowadzę bardzo nieregularny tryb życia. Praca (nocne zmiany), dzień dzieci, długie dystanse samochodem. I zawsze papieros w ręku. Tak dla zabicia czasu, chwila przerwy, relaks. Palący wiedzą o co chodzi. Nie palący nie zrozumieją. Nigdy nie paliłem, w domu, przy dzieciach. Syn raz widział mnie z papierosem w wieku 2 lat i chwilę później chodził z paluszkiem mówił - Pach, pach jak tata. To było 3 lata temu i wtedy przestałem palić tak, żeby mnie dziecko widziało. Żeby była jasność nie paliłem przy dziecku w domu, zawsze balkon. Później rzuciłem na 9 miesięcy. Jednak stres, praca, pęd życia i brak tego "relaksu" po pracy, w trakcie pracy tak żeby pomyśleć. Tu zapaliłem jednego, ktoś poczęstował.... później kupiłem paczkę. Tak po jednym dzienne, a to może dwa, i paczka się skończyła. Szybko wróciłem.

Miesiąc temu w niedzielę start kuracja ze zmniejszaniem wypalanych papierosów. W samochodzie stałe trasy samochodem bez papierosa, kawa bez fajki, po obiedzie bez fajki. Trzeba było przygotować psychikę. I tak zacząłem palić trochę mniej. 

W zeszłą niedzielę stwierdziłem, że czas odstawić całkowicie i sięgnąłem po Desmoxan. Nie powiem nie do końca wierzyłem, że pomoże. Jednak jak na razie pomaga przetrwać ten najgorszy okres. To uporczywe kłucie w płucach, kiedy się nie pali przez godzinę czy dwie. Palacze wiedzą o co chodzi. Po tych tabletkach tego nie mam. Łatwiej mi nie myśleć o papierosach. Pierwsze 3 dni przyjmowałem zgodnie z ulotką. Później mniej niż zalecenia. Generalnie główne punkty dnia - kawa, obiad, dłuższa trasa samochodem. Wieczorem nie przyjmuje wcale, no chyba że jestem na nocce. Wtedy muszę sobie policzyć dawkę. 

Najbardziej podoba mi się, że nie czuję tego kłucia. Dzięki temu jest mi dużo łatwiej. Mam blister zawsze przy sobie, w szafce w pracy, w samochodzie. Poza tym jestem bardzo zmotywowany. Nie chce już palić. Szkoda kasy, zdrowie każdy palacz ma na drugim miejscy do czasu jak kostucha nie zajrzy w oczy. Wtedy jest już za późno. Mnie ruszyła śmierć męża koleżanki na raka, i pomylenie oddziałów w szpitalu onkologicznym. Wtedy zdałem sobie sprawę jak mogę zakończyć. Wiedziałem, to wcześniej jednak.... trzeba to zobaczyć na własne oczy, i poczuć. Obrazki w necie nic nie dają. 

Kasę z niekupionych fajek wrzucam na razie do słoika. Uzbiera się niezła sumka. 

Tak szczerze do rzucenia trzeba się dobrze przygotować. Uświadomić sobie wiele aspektów. 

Kasa - zbierałem paragony przez miesiąc od 1 do 30 i podliczyłem to. Wyszła rata za fajną plazmę i to nie na rok  :Smile: 
Zdrowie - wizyta na oddziale. Zwala z nóg.
Rodzina - wreszcie wracam do domu całuję żonę i nie słyszę ale się napaliłeś. Miała rację
Dzieci - nie widziały ale czuły. Syn czasem mówił, ale pachnie papierosami. Tato gdzie ty byłeś.

W sumie nie wiem ile i jak długo wytrwam. Jestem zdeterminowany i chcę się z tym nałogiem pożegnać raz ma zawsze. 

Ogólnie z tabletkami, e fajkami, czy innymi wspomagaczami życzę wszystkim palącym sukcesu. Naprawdę warto.

Skutki uboczne zauważyłem tylko sny. Mam koszmary. Jednak lubię horrory i całkiem fajnie się przy tym bawię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę trzeci miesiąc,nie mam efektów odstawienia nikotyny,troche przytyłam. Mój brat tez rzucił z desmoxane  i nie pali już pół roku. Warto chocby spróbować .

----------


## maciasek

> Hej. Ja przez ostatnie 2 lata próbowałam rzucić palenie i nic. Brakowało mi silnej woli. Kupiłam opakowanie desmoxanu i zaczęłam przyjmować zgodnie z zaleceniami na ulotce. Początkowo brałam tabletki i paliłam paperosy. To trwało zaledwie trzy dni bo w pewnym momencie przestałam odczuwać chęć zapalenia. Czwartego dnia nie zapaliłam już ani jednego papierosa (paląc wcześniej paczkę-20 sztuk dziennie). Tabletki przyjmowałam jeszcze przez dwa dni, po czy zupełnie je odstawiłam, kończąc kurację 7-go dnia. Od tego dnia nie odczuwałam chęci zapalenia. Absolutnie nic. Bez zmiany nastroju, nerwów czy obsesyjnego objedania się. Jakbym poprostu nigdy w życiu nie paliła. Teraz po upływie 2 miesięcy chcę się podzielić tym doświadczeniem. Jeśli jesteście zdecydowani na rzucenie palenia, a brakuje wam bodźca do motywacji polecam DESMOXAN. Mnie wyzwolił z palenia po zaledwie 4 dniach.Szczerze polecam.


Hey Paula
Mam nadzieję że trzymasz sie dobrze bez palenia, ja pale 8 lat i to duzo, ''czerwony'' tytoń i ''skręty samoróbki'' dały o sobie znać na płucach, prześwietlenie dopiero za 2 tygodnie  :Frown:  Teraz mija 2 dzień na Desmoxan'ie i nie chce mi sie zapalić, mimo że mam piwo (a nie piję zbyt często, chyba że piątek jak dzisiaj) i papierosa to piję ale nie palę, dziwnie jakbym sie poczuł tak jak ''kiedyś'', bez nałogów i używek  :Smile:  Z piwem to sobie poradzę bo łatwiej je kontrolować niż papierosa, a jedno w piątek to i ksiądz wypije, ale co innego ten mały podstępny NAŁÓG NIKOTYNIZM... Na szczęście po kilku nie udanych próbach na pigułkach z nikotyną i czytaniu książek w końcu czuję że uda się WYGRAĆ TĄ WOJNĘ i muszę się z kimś podzielić zwycięśtwem i chwałą z wygranej wojny, a ty Paula jesteś jedną z takich wygranych Państw na tej wojnie i z tobą pragnę podzielić sie szczęściem, może jeszcze kiedyś przeczytasz to stare forum... Wytrwałości w walce z nałogiem życzę wszystkim ''zagorzałym palaczom'', takim jak ja ktory już stwierdziłem że będę palił do końca życia, a tu niespodzianka  :Smile:  DA SIĘ!!!!!

----------


## M@ci@$ek

> W sumie sam nie wiem. Ja w każdym razie nie palę 4 dni. Mam 31 lat i palę (ponieważ wiem, że jestem nałogowcem) od 15 lat. Zawsze paczka dziennie czasem 1,5 ale najgorsze, że prowadzę bardzo nieregularny tryb życia. Praca (nocne zmiany), dzień dzieci, długie dystanse samochodem. I zawsze papieros w ręku. Tak dla zabicia czasu, chwila przerwy, relaks. Palący wiedzą o co chodzi. Nie palący nie zrozumieją. Nigdy nie paliłem, w domu, przy dzieciach. Syn raz widział mnie z papierosem w wieku 2 lat i chwilę później chodził z paluszkiem mówił - Pach, pach jak tata. To było 3 lata temu i wtedy przestałem palić tak, żeby mnie dziecko widziało. Żeby była jasność nie paliłem przy dziecku w domu, zawsze balkon. Później rzuciłem na 9 miesięcy. Jednak stres, praca, pęd życia i brak tego "relaksu" po pracy, w trakcie pracy tak żeby pomyśleć. Tu zapaliłem jednego, ktoś poczęstował.... później kupiłem paczkę. Tak po jednym dzienne, a to może dwa, i paczka się skończyła. Szybko wróciłem.
> 
> Miesiąc temu w niedzielę start kuracja ze zmniejszaniem wypalanych papierosów. W samochodzie stałe trasy samochodem bez papierosa, kawa bez fajki, po obiedzie bez fajki. Trzeba było przygotować psychikę. I tak zacząłem palić trochę mniej. 
> 
> W zeszłą niedzielę stwierdziłem, że czas odstawić całkowicie i sięgnąłem po Desmoxan. Nie powiem nie do końca wierzyłem, że pomoże. Jednak jak na razie pomaga przetrwać ten najgorszy okres. To uporczywe kłucie w płucach, kiedy się nie pali przez godzinę czy dwie. Palacze wiedzą o co chodzi. Po tych tabletkach tego nie mam. Łatwiej mi nie myśleć o papierosach. Pierwsze 3 dni przyjmowałem zgodnie z ulotką. Później mniej niż zalecenia. Generalnie główne punkty dnia - kawa, obiad, dłuższa trasa samochodem. Wieczorem nie przyjmuje wcale, no chyba że jestem na nocce. Wtedy muszę sobie policzyć dawkę. 
> 
> Najbardziej podoba mi się, że nie czuję tego kłucia. Dzięki temu jest mi dużo łatwiej. Mam blister zawsze przy sobie, w szafce w pracy, w samochodzie. Poza tym jestem bardzo zmotywowany. Nie chce już palić. Szkoda kasy, zdrowie każdy palacz ma na drugim miejscy do czasu jak kostucha nie zajrzy w oczy. Wtedy jest już za późno. Mnie ruszyła śmierć męża koleżanki na raka, i pomylenie oddziałów w szpitalu onkologicznym. Wtedy zdałem sobie sprawę jak mogę zakończyć. Wiedziałem, to wcześniej jednak.... trzeba to zobaczyć na własne oczy, i poczuć. Obrazki w necie nic nie dają. 
> 
> Kasę z niekupionych fajek wrzucam na razie do słoika. Uzbiera się niezła sumka. 
> ...


Dobrze Ci idzie, oby tak dalej!!! Ja pale jakieś 8 lat tak nałogowo i właśnie mija 2 doba na tym Desmoxan'ie i jakos mnie nie ciągnie do tego palenia ale jednak palę, z ''nawyku''... Strasznie smakuje i czuje sie po tym faju jak ten pet, taki sam... I to motywuje, czuję że to działa i mam nadzieję że efekty będą leprze niż  przy samej książce, teraz powinno się udać. A nawet jeśli nie to itak się nie poddam w walce o zdrowie własne i bliskich którzy sami palą albo sa za młodzi więc wdychają zatrute przezemnie samego powietrze. Głupota ludzka nie zna granic, głód nikotynowy także... Nisko się upada prosząc o chociażby ''pojarę''.
W związku z powyższym zaczynam poważne starcie z siłami wroga nr1,
nikotynizm vs Desmoxan
wojna musi się kiedyś zakończycz dla mnie albo dla wroga klęską, a ja jestem zawzięty i kiedyś ( prawdopodobnie niedługo) uporam sie z nikotynową pałeczką rakotwórcza. jak nie wiedzą i intelgencją to klin klinem, zawziętym tesh trzeba być i chcieć rzucić, nikt nie kazał palić to i nikt nie zabroni.
Więc palcie ile się da puki płuca albo serce nie powie stop tak jak mi, to najleprza motywacja...

----------


## M@c!@sek

> ty debilu!!!


Mocarz??? To sztywny temat, może kiedyś spróbuję.... Ale lepiej zamiast ganić za postawę proponuję rozejm w postaci wspulnej walki z nałogiem, czyli lolka z dobrej samosiejki   :Smile: 
 Dla mnie niema nic leprzego od wycieczki motocyklem pod las na polane... Relax z piwem, ziomkiem i tłustym batem, przed wyjazdem poprzedzonych rurą z wodno-lodowym przelotem i cybantem na 5g, a papierosy precz!!!!
Testowane były ksiązki i pigułki ale jednak, Desmoxan okazuje się jedynym w miare działającym specyfikiem jaki testowałam, e-fajki tesh mam tylko grzałki spalone i tyle, Desmoxan i zero tematu ''nikotyna'' to jest sposób na rzucenie palenia, silna wola także robi swoje!!!
Więc rzucajmy te papierosy bo znudziło mi się to całe palenie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paliłem 14 lat, różnie, był czas że i 3 paczki mentoli/dziennie, ale ostatnie kilka lat około 1 paczki dziennie. Jak byłem młodszy to nawet udało mi sie rzucić na kilka miesięcy dwukrotnie. ale zawsze coś mnie wyprowadziło z równowago więc na uspokojenie zapaliłem jednego, no i tak wracałem do nałogu. ostatnie 4 lata próbowałem rzucić stosując gumy, plasterki i e-papierosy (tymi elektronicznymi to sie strułem całkiem nieźle) ale głowa była za słaba. w końcu spróbowałem konkurencji. Wybrałem T... bo małe tabletki łatwiejsze do noszenia i łykania, ale skład podobno ten sam. w każdym razie znając swój organizm zacząłem od podwójnej dawki pierwszego dnia, drugiego 7 lub 8 tabletek, trzeciego też 8 i stwierdziłem że to "g" nie działa (bo cały czas wciągałem paczkę dziennie) no ale spróbuję jeszcze 2-3 dni. czwartego dnia obudziłem się w środku nocy z myślą "już nie chcę palić". przedłużyłem dawkowanie do 3 miesięcy (kupiłem drugą paczkę i zażywałem po 1 -2 tabletki na dzień. obecnie zawsze mam pod ręką i kiedy poczuję chęć pt.:" MUSZĘ zapalić", albo wiem że będzie ciężko biorę jedną tabletke (podejrzewam że to nie ma żadnego fizjologicznego sensu ale nie ufam sobie). Skutki uboczne: sny (po prostu dziwne, ani złe ani dobre), przytyłem około 5kg - ciekawe czy to woda czy tłuszcz? suchość w gardle (ale zawsze dużo piłem więc to nie problem) nieprzyjemny smak w ustach rano, tak jakbym wieczorem wypalił pół paczki.


Nie bierz już tych pigułek, za dużo to też niezdrowo. Sądzę że musisz sobie darować ten pseudoluksus wydatku i marnowania zdrowia na piguły (lekomania) czy papierosy (nikotynizm). Ja także próbuję rzucić, trzeci dzień sie zaczyna a ja nie śpie i nie chce mi sie palić, zaraz padnę i sprawdzę jakie są te sny po Desmoxan'ie. Wytrwałości rzyczę i pewności siebie  :Smile:  Z fartem, fajki i piguły z daleka od siebie i tyle, próbujemy....
 Bo kto nie próbuje temu sie nie udaje i nie smakuje zwycięztwa, a jest po co próbować i to nie tylko dla siebie...  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie palę trzeci miesiąc,nie mam efektów odstawienia nikotyny,troche przytyłam. Mój brat tez rzucił z desmoxane  i nie pali już pół roku. Warto chocby spróbować .


 .
Ja dopiero trzeci dzień i tesh nieźle sie trzymam, dobre piguły na starych palaczy, tylko że trzeba chcieć ''niechcieć''.... I tyle, zero problemu z papierosem, żadneg smrodu i duszenia i zaoszczędzi się na święta i okazje, zamiast na nich palić można zarobić, tj. zaoszczędzić, jakbym dostawał za każdego spalonego faja zeta to bym palił dalej  :| a tak ja musiałem płacić, aż do teraz....

----------


## M@c!@$eK

Trzecia doba na Desmoxan sie zacznie, ide spac bez fajka chociaz mam w zapasie.
Dzisiaj to wyglada tak.
Spalanie spada jak po remoncie instalacj gazowej w starym polo'nezie, 
pierwszy dzień - normalne spalanie lecz uciazliwe, niewygodne, wrecz niesmaczne,
drógi dzien - po walce, z wlasnym ja doszedlem do porozumienia i podjalem sie wyzwania ogranczenia spalania w pracy, po pracy spalilem jednego czy dwa i nie pale od paru godzin,
czyzbym nie pametal smaku tej sadzy ktora mam w plucach od przeszlo 8 czy 9 lat nalogu....
Jutro spale jednego albo dwa albo wogole juz nie zapale....
Mam taka nadzieje na plan C, bo pierwsze 2 pomysly zwykle konczyly sie w sklepie z tytoniem, nikt niema takiego spalania jak tylko 1 fajek dziennie czy co pare dni, to jest gra w ciemno a ja mam latarkę, !!!MOTYWACJE!!! Ta mała motywacja to desmoxan i cała masa komentarzy na jego temat, trochę jak reklama ale fakt faktem motywuje do działania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja akurat zdecydowałem się na kuracje tabletkami -> track.nicorix.pl/product/Nicorix/?uid=29080&sid=4318&pid=160&bid=advandec
Może w głównej mierze tabletki nie są kluczem do sukcesu lecz silna wola to mogę je polecić z powodu ze pomogły mi one skutecznie rzucić palenie mimo iż większość osób podchodzi sceptycznie do zażywania tabletek ja zarazykowałem i pieniadze zwrociły mi sie juz po 2 miesiacach przy 6 miesiecznej kuracji, bez nich rzucałem kilkakrotnie lecz nie paliłem jakies 2-3 tyg i wracałem przy ich pomocy nie czuje aż tak wielkiego pociągu do nikotyny.
Życze powodzenia i Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1-szy dzień 4tabletki i 4 papierosy, 2-gi dzień 4 tabletki 5papierosów. 3-ci dzień 4 tabletki 3 papierosy, 4-ty,5-tyi kolejne
 dni po 2 tabletki ale już bez papierosa,dzisiaj jest siódmy dzień bez papierosa i bez tabletek,i brak silnej potrzeby zapalenia.Jednak od 3-ch dni mam silne  bóle głowy  i problemy ze spaniem,ale myślę, że warto było-Polecam. Moja
żona w podobny sposób stosowania desmoxanu nie pali od 1 października. Ja paliłem ponad 40 lat, żona niewiele
krócej.Polecamy Desmoxan ale też i silną wolę i zakodowane w głowie niepalenie. Życzymy sukcesów.

----------


## zdeterminowana

Witam wszystkich ,w chwili obecnej  już po raz 3-ci podejmuję próbę "zerwania z NALOGIEM " okazuje się że dla mnie najtrudniejszy jest czas w drugim tygodniu po zakończeniu zażywania tabletek . nadal czegoś brak ,jak do tej pory udało mi się zerwać z paleniem tylko w czasie zażywania desmoxanu ale co gdy kończą się tabletki ,kiedy nie paląc mogę zażywać kolejną kurację a może są inne wspomagacze .C o robić gdy niespodziewanie wraca ochota a ja jestem 6-8 dni bez tabletek  :Frown:  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też brałam desmoxan i nie paliłam już w trzecim dniu. Moja sąsiadka od razu pierwszego dnia przestała palić, a wcześniej  dymiła jak parowóz. Uważam, że desmoxan bardzo pomaga. Fakt, że nie mogę zasnąć i są trudności z wypróżnianiem a przed nie miałam takich problemów ale to minie. Jest tylko jedno ważne, tabletki trzeba zażywać zgodnie z instrukcją a nie tak jak się chce, bo po co w takim razie potrzeba by było 100 tabletek, jeżeli ma się rzucić palenie już w trzecim dniu, bo inaczej trzeba kurację przerwać i powtórzyć za m-c.Tabletki mają za zadanie usunąć z organizmu nikotynę więc trzeba je zażywać wg ulotki. A to, że chce się zapalić to normalne ale na początku, raczej trzeba się skupić nad tym aby za dużo nie przytyć, bo z jednego nawyku wpadnie się w drugi. Najlepiej rzucać palenie w okresie letnim, kiedy mamy możliwość większego ruchu. Ja w każdym bądź razie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich ,w chwili obecnej  już po raz 3-ci podejmuję próbę "zerwania z NALOGIEM " okazuje się że dla mnie najtrudniejszy jest czas w drugim tygodniu po zakończeniu zażywania tabletek . nadal czegoś brak ,jak do tej pory udało mi się zerwać z paleniem tylko w czasie zażywania desmoxanu ale co gdy kończą się tabletki ,kiedy nie paląc mogę zażywać kolejną kurację a może są inne wspomagacze .C o robić gdy niespodziewanie wraca ochota a ja jestem 6-8 dni bez tabletek  .


jSkoro tak jest trudno to proszę sobie kupić e-papierosa tego najsłabszego ewentualnie można kupić papierosy ziołowe.

----------


## zdeterminowana

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;113824]jSkoro tak jest trudno to proszę sobie kupić e-papierosa tego najsłabszego ewentualnie można kupić papierosy ziołowe. E-Epapierosów próbowałam przed DESMOXANEM niestety ,podwajały chęć zapalenia (w moim przypadku ).Natomiast nigdy nie spotkałam się z papierosami ziołowymi gdzie się je kupuje ,jaki mają skład itp... Czy warto i jak działają

----------


## wiolka.klaman

Ja również brałam desmoxan i nie palę od dwóch lat. Co prawda sam desmoxan nie starcza- trzeba mieć silną wolę. Co prawda też nie spałam, miałam  bóle głowy , ale jest warto!!!

----------


## esemka

Mój mężczyzna go zażywał. Nie palił przez miesiąc z haczykiem, a później wrócił do fajek  :Frown:  Zwalam to jednak na jego mega słabą wolę :/

----------


## Zybercik

Mój mąż też wrócił po desmoxanie szybko do palenia, ale odczekał chyba 3 miesiące i znowu zaczął zażywać

----------


## tomasz76543

Paliłem 3 lata koleżanka na studiach wyciągała mnie na "fajkę" aż w końcu wpadłem w nałóg. Tragedia mój dzień rozpoczynał się od razu po wstaniu z łóżka od papierosa i tak do godziny 12-13 bez śniadania tylko te przeklęte papierosy, nie wspominając o wydawaniu (marnowaniu) pieniędzy na to dziadostwo. Wolałem wydać te 13-14 zł na paczkę niż na prawdziwe przyjemności.  Stało się powiedziałem dość dziewczyna przyszła narzeczona :Smile:  kupiła mi od tak sobie desmoxsan pomyślałem ok ale czy coś to da?. Tylko tyle mogę powiedzieć  chyba coś daje to już mój 2 dzień kuracji a czuje efekt. Jadąc samochodem z osoba palącą nie ciągnęło mnie za bardzo do palenia i jakoś tak zaczął mi ten dym przeszkadzać 1 dzień kuracji przebiegł spokojnie tylko 6 fajek ale to i tak mało w porównaniu do tego jak paliłem wcześniej. Widać silna wola to podstawa wiadomo stres różne sytuacje w naszym indywidualnym życiu mają bardzo duży wpływ aby nie popadać w depresje lub nałogi. Wiem jedno jak to dziadostwo (palenie) rzucę odezwę się i mam nadzieje że juz do nałogu nie wrócę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowan

Witam,

pierwszy dzień zażywania tabletek, zaskakująco dobry rezultat - 4 papierosy w ciągu jednego dnia.
Pierwsza tabletka o 9:30, zaraz po małym śniadaniu i tak co dwie godziny.
W między czasie.. występowały chwilowe nudności, a przy tym ogromna chęć na sen.
No, może czasami lekka dezorientacja w pracy. Ochoty na papierosa tak silnej już nie odczuwam.
Także jestem zadowolony i czekam na drugi dzień kuracji.

Pozdrawiam i do napisania.

----------


## wiolka.klaman

Życzę wam wszystkim dużo cierpliwości, to najważniejsze. No i motywacja- moją był mój facet bo rzucał razem ze mną. Mi się udało jemu troszkę gorzej, ale będzie próbował teraz z e- papierosami. Teraz po takim czasie papierosy mi śmierdzą i nie wyobrażam sobie palić z powrotem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

jestem dumny, chęci na papierosa praktycznie zero, przez cały dzień spaliłem tylko pół papierosa.
Martwię się tylko o ten mój brak apetytu.. mam nadzieje, że minie, wszak po to rzucam aby przytyć.
Nocą problem z zaśnięciem, ale okej.

Podsumowując, mogę śmiało stwierdzić, że desmoxan działa.

Pozdrawiam, do napisania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> dzialaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniedzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy



Witam nie wierzylem w ten lek DESMOXAN zjadlem 24 tabletki i przestalem palic pierwsze 3 dni po 6 tabletek na dobe a 4 i 5 dzien jadlem 4 do 2 tabletek i przestalem ale jak przestalem to mam takie jazdy jakies mroczki przed oczami zachwiania rownowagi normalnie szok czy to jest spowodowane brakiem nikotyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

,palilam moze 20 lat ,nie pale juz 15 lat .Rzucilam papierosy w latwy sposob.Otoz nosilam w kieszenie paczke papierosow ,ale nigdy jej nie otworzylam,gdy mialam chcec na papieroska ,zaciskalam dlon na paczce papierosow,tej paczce w kieszeni oczywiscie,wmawialam sobie ze to jeszcze nie ten moment aby zapalic,poczekam jeszcze kilka minut, zajmowalam sie wtedy intensywnie praca i na pracy skupialam uwage ,nodchodzily chwile kryzysowe ,sciskalam paczke w dloni.Trwalo to okolo3 miesiecy.Gdy wytrzymalam pierwsze 3 dni,wmawialam sobie ze dam rade ,bo 3 dni moglam wytrzymac to i wytrzymam 4 dzien.Tak bylo okolo miesiaca ,gdy nachodzila mnie ochota znowu sciskalam paczszke.CZasami wychalam papierosa takiego niezapalonego, pomagalo .Itak juz nie pale 15 lat

----------


## A.A.

Paliłam z 14 lat często paczkę dziennie, bodajże 3 lata temu przerzuciłam się na e-fajki i to już był sukces. 
Zauważyłam jednak w pewnym momencie, że nie wypuszczam e-fajki z rąk/ust, pykam prawie non stop, poczułam się zażenowana. Ok. rok temu pierwszy raz spróbowałam z desmoxan-em, wybrałam  tylko pół opakowania. Byłam w szoku z jaką łatwością mi to przyszło, żadnej nerwowości, wściekłości czy głodu nikotynowego. 
Wolność od fajek na 3 miesiące, zaczęło się od popalania na imprezach bo wszystko jest dla ludzi  :Wink:  ale to tak nie działa... wróciłam do e-fajek. 
Teraz postanowienie noworoczne  :Smile:  od 1 nie palę ale dopiero od 3 biorę desmoxan, gdyż zaczęły się pojawiać objawy odstawienia i bałam się że wymięknę, odkąd biorę desmoxan objawów głodu brak, generalnie myślenie mi się wyłączyło na palenie ale tym razem wyjem całe opakowanie i zero popalania. 
Uważam, że desmoxan to duża pomoc i działa POLECAM, ale bez naszej chęci i woli to nawet święty boże nie pomoże  :Smile:  POWODZENIA DLA WSZYSTKICH RZUCAJĄCYCH  :Smile:

----------


## belladonna

Na pewno nic nie zrobi się samo  :Smile:  Paliłam lat.... 26... co prawda trzymałam zasady pół paczki na dzień , ale.... Desmoxan jest pomocny, ale nie zrobi za nas wszystkiego. trzeba mieć motyw. Do mnie nie docierało zdrowie, wydatek mnie wkurzał, no ale było mnie stać.... że śmierdzę? no niefajnie, ale jakoś się kombinowało. Aż pewnego dnia powiedziałam DOŚĆ, a wpadł mi w ręce artykuł, że ponad 80 ceny w paczce papierosów to obciążenia podatkowe.... powiedziałam, dziękuję, postoje, finansować nie będę. Kupiłam desmoxan, wystarczyło pół paczki tego preparatu na niepalenie (drugie pół sprzedałam). 4 lutego 2016 roku będę świętować ROK NIEPALENIA. Było warto  :Smile: 
Uważam, że dobry motyw + dsmoxan = sukces  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, Ja brałem TABEX bo tak polecił mi farmaceuta (znajomy) jest tańszy i niczym się nie różni od innych tabletek poza tym że jest mniej reklamowany. Efek - paliłem w ciągu 2 tygodni kuracji ,ale zdecydowanie mniej niż przed kuracją. Bardzo fajny efekt w postaci snów ,których dawno nie miałem ,a teraz co noc mi się coś śni (najgorzej jest jak się ogląda wieczorem film z fajną laską - tylko efekt taki ,że chce się zajarać po czymś takim rano ,albo można się wystraszyć żony  :Wink:  ). W każdym razie działa biorę po 3 tygodniach 1 - 2 tabletki zależy od nastroju i nie palę od 17 dni oraz nie mam ochoty na palenie. Zaoszczędziłem kasę na razie tylko zastanawiam się czy rzucę teraz tabletki  :Wink: . 

Jak wspomniałem te tabletki działają na mnie pozytywnie nie mam apetytu ,większa koncentracja (nie których nocy nie mogłem przespać bo cały czas myślałem o różnych rzeczach do tej spory zasypiałem na życzenie)

Dlatego polecam bo próbowałem też e-papierosa ,ale uważam ,że nie jest zdrowy bo czułem po nim drapanie w gardle no i te znaczki o toksyczności.

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Działa tak jak powinien ;-) już miesiąc jestem wolny od palenia. Drogi ale skuteczny;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mija rok od czasu rzucenia papierosów z pomocą desmoksanu a właściwie swojej woli bedzie bliższe prawdy. Jednak polecam ten specyfik ponieważ w pierwszym okresie, czyli 3-4 rygodni (zaznaczam że na niektórych słabo działa. Wiem z doświadczenia) od zaprzestania palenia, praktycznie likwiduje głód nikotynowy i jego skutki uboczne. W moim przypadku również nie miałem zwiekszonego apetytu.Ale jsk każde lekarstwo, dzialanie jego się kończy i wtedy zacztna sie prawdziwa walka z rzuceniem palenia. Bywają okresy w których chęć zapalenia papirrosa jest duża alae do wytrzymania. Trzeba to przeczekać i przez jskis czas znów jest dobrze.
Te okresy chęci zapalenia stają sie coraz dłuższe ale są. 
Po swoim doświadczeniu rocznego nie palenis, dalej czasami bym zapalił, ale nie jest to takie uciążliwe jak na początku,  przytylem tylko 2 kg  no i brakuje mi tego kopa po papiero papierosku. Poza tym mniej sie męczę,  lepiej wysypiam no i jestem bogatszy o prawie 5 tysi.Zaznaczam że paliłem prawie 30 lat.
Pozdroeienia dls rzucsjacych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbowałem w przeszłości różne rzeczy by rzucić palenie nie pomogło. Pomógł dopiero desmoxan. Przez pierwszy tydzień nie wiedziałem czy pomoże paliłem po paczce dziennie i jadłem po 7-8 tabletek dziennie. Dopiero na 8 dzień gdy wstałem to zobaczyłem, że nie jest tak źle. Nie palę już prawie miesiąc nadal biorę desmoxan 2-3 razy dziennie. Trochę ciągnie ale idzie wytrzymać. Przy porannej kawie czy wódce też mocniej nie ciągnie. Skutki uboczne-można przeżyć. Gorzej z apetytem. Przytyłem 1 kg. Myślę, że ćwiczeniami i jazda na rowerku to zgubie. NIE MYŚLCIE, że desmoxan rozwiążę za was sprawę. NIE MYŚLCIE , że desmoxan przestanie za was palić. On jest po to aby niedobór nikotyny nie powodował napadów wściekłości - szału aby nas nie telepało. Najważniejsza jest psychika i nastawienie, że rano jak wstanę nie chwycę pierwsze za papierosa.

----------


## lernny

Najwazniejsze jest samozaparrcie moi drodzy.  :Smile:

----------


## raf28

Desmoxan pomaga na poziomie placebo ..............można wziąć i wyrzucić do kosza !!! Bo nie działa a to co tu czytam to szeroko zakrojona akcja internetowej reklamy za pomocą manipulacji i wpisów !!! PLUS pare oszołomów co się podłączyło pod temat !!!!!

Ludzie lek psychotropowy Zyban po rozmowie z psychologiem zawsze z ośrodka terapii uzależnień działa tak jak ma działać ten desmoxan  ,tabex, Powoduje bardzo wiele skutków uboczych i po trzecim dniu jest się tak nawalonym że przestaje się palić i faktycznie się rzuca w tydzień do dwóch !

Desmoxan jest to manipulacja ,tak jak tabex czyli cyctyzna nie działa (pomyślcie że jest bez recepty )

Natomiast jak ktoś chce rzuć zamieszczam przepis
4 blistry 4 mg niquitin/nicoret
4 blistry 2 mg

pierwszy dzień ataku 2 termosy z gorącą herbatą indyjską mocną bez cytryny 

Siadamy wieczorem odplamy nową gierkę do geby pakujemy 3 nikoretki i żujemy po godzinie do kladamy dwie i zujemy , wypluwamy znowu 3 nicoretki po dwóch godzinach dokładamy dwie i potem lecimy po dwie  Cały czas zapijam to gorąca herbatą , nie pijemy kawy żadnej .........Rączkami tniemy wgierkę

Pobudka 3 gumy  a potem po dwie gumy i pijemy gorącą herbatę osłodzona litrami  i gierka
Od 3 dnia lecimy na dwojkach po tygodniu zmniejszamy liczbę gum do 3 dnai zaczynamy rzuć orbitki polecam truskawkowe po 5 po 10 do gęby i to działa
A nie jakieś desmoxany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze 6 dni i koniec kuracji desmoxanem. Mnie pomogło od 6-tego dnia  :Smile: . Nie palę, nie myślę o paleniu, nie znoszę zapachu dymu, jak pomyślę o paleniu to mam odruch wymiotny, większego apetytu nie mam.... dwa razy mi się śniły papierochy  :Smile:  Ra na początku- kopciłam we śnie  :Big Grin:  i dziś ale dziś mnie odrzucało od nich we śnie  :Smile: 
Mam motywację i myślę, że po zakończeniu kuracji ( za 6l dni) nie sięgnę po ćmika!!!
Mam świadomość, że najwcześniej po miesiącu po kuracji będę mogła powiedzieć, że NIE PALĘ!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koniec kuracji oczywiście za 6 dni a nie 61  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Desmoxan działa. Jest lekiem . Ja paliłem przez 25 lat i postanowiłem zastosować ten lek. Nie palę od miesiąca.
Wskazówka - przez pierwsze 6-7 dni łykajcie kapsułkę co 2 godziny. Najlepiej zaczynać rano o 8 i konczyc o 20
Polecam

----------


## raf28

Przykład płatnych trolli Desmoxanu .  3 Posty powyżej .Wystarczy pomyśleć że akurat kupili przypadkowo 
desmoxan i postanowili się podzielić z Nami tutaj :Confused:  .......wygalada na to że akcja jest masowa każdy łyka desmoxan ........ Noi każdy dzieli się na tym forum .....Jest to obrzydliwa manipulacja....................  Pomyslcie sobie że ci ludzie musieli by kupic desmoxan i chcieć się podzielić z wami informacją................a to jest nieprawdopodobne  :Cool: A osobiście poinformuje na temat manipulacji UKOIK ............Bo taki jestem !!! :Big Grin:

----------


## PaulinaO

według mnie to działa :Smile:  znam dwie osoby, które dzięki temu rzuciły palenie :Smile:

----------


## agus2

Witam, jestem już po kuracji z Desmoxanem i nie palę od 3 stycznia. Nie zażyłam całej dawki leków i udało się. Muszę przyznać że tabletki pomagają, ale trzeba mieć bardzo dużo silnej woli, bo są chwilę kiedy nie myślę o niczym innym jak o tym żeby sobie zapalić. Mój mąż także przyjmował Desmoxan ale tylko kilka dni, bo miał problemy z żołądkiem i musiał przerwać stosowanie tabletek ALE NIE PALI. Bardzo go ciągnie do palenia i moje pytanie czy aby zmniejszyć chęć palenia może zacząć zażywać od nowa Desmoxan czy musi odczekać te 3 m-c o których piszą w ulotce, jeżeli nie to w jakiej dawce powinien teraz zażywać Desmoxan. Proszę o informację może ktoś też przerywał kurację nie paląc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TEN LEK DZIAŁA W 100%,W CZWARTEJ DOBIE ZAŻYWANIA  DESMOXANU,PRZESTAŁAM PALIĆ A DZIŚ JUŻ MIJA ponad 10 MIESIĘCY I WIEM ŻE JUŻ NIGDY TEGO ŚWIŃSTWA NIE WEZMĘ DO UST. Paliłam 12 lat ,nieustannie, regularnie co godzinę, budząc się myślałam tylko o nim,nie przeszkadzał mnie żadna choroba czy też tz.kac,zawsze musiał być papieros.Myślałam ,że nigdy nie poradzę sobie z zrzuceniem palenia ale na szczęście wypróbowałam ten lek. Ubóstwiałam palenie ale jednocześnie zawsze bałam się raka płuc, do tego ciągle miałam świsty i zgrzyty przy oddychaniu,odrywającą się flegmę itp.Media również informowały ,że rak płuc jest najgorszym nowotworem i na koniec żywota dusi się człowiek żywcem, ale pomimo tego nic mi nie pomagało,żeby mieć motywację do zrzucenia, dopiero desmoxan zwalczył ten okrutny głód nikotynowy i pomogło,z dnia na dzień czułam się tak jakbym nigdy nie paliła. I gdyby było więcej takich osób jak ja to firmy nikotynowy by zbankrutowały!!!!!!!!!! Piszę dlatego ,żeby udowodnić ,że nie tylko w negatywnych opiniach Polacy się wypowiadają,ale również wtedy kiedy naprawdę coś pomogło. Nie słuchajcie osób,które piszą,że to ściema i nic nie pomaga, mnie też nie słuchajcie tylko po prostu przekonajcie się na własnej skórze,że to działa,jeżeli naprawdę chcecie zrzucić palenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paliłam jakieś 10lat. Tak naprawdę nie chciałam rzucać palenia. Desmoxan dostałam od koleżanki. Stwierdziłam że spróbuję. Muszę powiedzieć że paliłam paczkę dziennie. Wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę i przestałam palić! Wzięłam pół opakowania Desmoxanu a resztę dałam koleżance bo więcej nie potrzebowałam. Jeżeli chodzi o skutki uboczne to sny były koszmarne! Ale tylko przez dwa dni :-) no i zaczęło się podjadanie, ale jak szaleć to szaleć, jak już rzucam palenie to dlaczego nie przejść od razu na dietę? I tak mija 3 miesiące bez papierosa i już 10 kg mniej! Trzymam kciuki za palaczy którzy chcą rzucić nałóg, a Desmoxan szczerze polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od lat rzucam palenie, probowalem epapieros , gumy do zucia plasterki, i nic mi to nie dalo , trzeba wyczekac moment i sie przygotowac do rzucania palenia, ja nie pale od dwuch miesiecy bralem desmoxan , ale zrobilem to inaczej , on nie dziala jak inne srodki ... jak chcesz zapalic bierzesz pigulke.......  pisza ze brac co dwie godziny, 1 dzien tak drugi juz bralem co 4 , a trzeci 2x dziennie , pomaga napewno ale trzeba miec duza motywacje do tego i sie przygotowac jak pisalem ja dwa lata sie przygotowywalem , teraz nawet nie mysle o tym i nie mam glodu nikotyny , tylko nawyk . palilem ponad dwadziescia lat ...  myslalem ze juz nigdy nie uda mi sie tego zrobic, ale nie mowie ze zucilem ,  :Smile:  narazie nie pale.....  to tez duzo zmienia... powodzenia

----------


## Protaktyn

Czy podczas brania desmoxanu przez pierwsze 3 dni TRZEBA palić i ograniczać stopniowo przez właśnie te 3pierwsze dni czy można już po prostu przestać palić od pierwszego dnia brania desmoxanu? Chodzi mi o to czy jest to w jakikolwiek sposób zależne.

----------


## Nie zarejesktrowany

> jak coś wiecie to pomóżcie! 3 lata co dzien myśle zeby przestać. miałem gumy ,plastry, tabex, elektronicznego i biorezonans, książkę też czytałem dwa razy! i nadal pale koło paczki dziennie, jak tylko nie mam pod ręką zaczynam głupieć psychika mi siada i nic sie nie liczy tylko to zeby zapalic. pomóżcie bo nie wiem co juz robic


Spróbuj rzucić przy pomocy Champixu.Niestety to jest lek na receptę i chyba już nie refundowany a jest dosyć drogi.Bierze się go dwa razy dziennie .Najpierw kupuje się zestaw startowy a pożniej odpowiednio mniejsze dawki.Paliłam ponad trzydzieści lat około paczki dziennie aż w końcu doszłam do wniosku, że to wstyd żeby babcia  z w nukiem w wózku z papierosem.Widzę że jesteś zmotywowana a to najważniejsze.Jak rzucałam palenie to miałam na widoku i przy sobie papierosy, żeby w razie porażki nie martwić się  że nie mam co zapalić.A i co najważniejsze nikomu nie powiedziałam, że podjęłam taką próbę .Ja nie paliłam około dwóch lat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy podczas brania desmoxanu przez pierwsze 3 dni TRZEBA palić i ograniczać stopniowo przez właśnie te 3pierwsze dni czy można już po prostu przestać palić od pierwszego dnia brania desmoxanu? Chodzi mi o to czy jest to w jakikolwiek sposób zależne.


W ulotce podają że możesz palić  przez  pierwsze 3 dni  stopniowo ograniczać ilość wypalanych papierosów.Z każdym dniem mi bardziej nie smakowały.Rzucałam dwa razy i dwa razy udało mi się wytrwać około 2 lat bez palenia.Jeżeli nie uda Ci się rzucić przy pomocy desmoxsanu spróbuj  Champixu.Tylko to jest lek na receptę no i niestety dosyć drogi.Mnie kuracja 5 lat temu kosztowała ok 500zł ale jest wygodniejszy w użyciu bo bierze się go 2 razy dziennie a nie   jak desmoxsan na początku co 2 godziny

----------


## kosimazaki

witam. Paliłem sobie 15 lat pewnej niedzieli naszła mnie myśl koniec  palenie i tu zabity gwóźdź nie dam rady słaba wola. no to co po cos co może wspomoże mnie w tym procederze i cały czas i wszędzie ciągle tylko desmoxan w radiu tele wiec a co tam 70zł nie zbiednieje. zakupiłem owy lek po przeczytaniu ulotki hymmm.,... tabletka jak chce się palić i co 2 godziny (a paliłem jak dobry diesel 4.0  :Smile:  ) wiec zaczynamy kuracje dzień pierwszy chce sie palić to fajka i po fajce tabletka zjadłem tak chyba pierwszego dnia 10 tabletek dzień 2 to samo chce sie palic najpierw fajka pozniej tabletka ale juz 1 mniej dzien 3 to samo wstaje fajka tabletka i kawka. lecz 4 dnia wstaje i nie chce mi sie jakosś palić mysle hymm moze cos z tego bedzie wiec przez caly dzien moze z 4 fajki wypalilem i 6 tabletek zjadlem no i dzien 4 faktycznie odrzuciło mnie od fajek mam 2 palaczy w domu i mimo to jakoś mi super mocno nie chcialo sie palic a wiec mówie sobie nie zapale wiec do sklepu słonacznik zakupic i miętowki tabletki bralem 6 dni bo jak mialem 2 sny to mi sie odechciało brać wiecej  :Smile:  nie pale już ponad miesiąc i jak przechodzi koło mnie palacz tylko mnie motywuje żeby nie palić po poprostu czuje jak ten nałóg smierdzi... teraz pije piwko i nawet nie mysle zeby do niego zapalić. pozdrawiam i sorrry za pisownie leniwy jestem  :Smile:

----------


## Lukasz123456

ps. Czy może mi ktoś z byłych palaczy napisać - po jakim czasie przechodzi ta największa chęć sięgnięcia po papierosa (kiedy przestanę się tak spinać)? Proszę o odpowiedz.[/QUOTE]

Obawiam sie ze to zalezy od kazdego indywidualnie.
Palilem 22 lata, mam 35 lat, przez ostatnie kilka lat nawet do 30 dziennie, niepale juz rok i nadal chec czasami mnie dopada ale nie poddaje sie bo calkowicie zmienilem styl zycia, zona nadal pali a mnie to nie rusza, zapalil bym ale nie chce i taka motywacja mi wystarcza,
Wydaje mi sie ze w przypadkach mocnego uzaleznienia to moze potrwac troche...

----------


## annamalina

Po co tabletki, trzeba po prostu się zmusić i rzucić nie ma innego wyjścia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupilen te tabletki bez recepty, mialy mi pomoc w rzuceniu palenia do ktorego zbieram sie juz od 2 lat, 
> działaja tyle co nic , szkoda pieniędzy lepsze sa elektroniczne papierosy


 ... Brawo - lepiej nie palić liści tytoniu tylko olejki z trupią czaszką (trucizna)?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wstyd się przyznać,ale pale ponad 42 lata. Jestem dziwnym palaczem,nałogowcem. Jadąc pociągiem czy na jakiejś dłuższej imprezie potrafię nie palić cztery pięć godzin,ale w domu robię wszystko praktycznie z papierochem w ustach. Rzucam i rzucam i rzucam .............. i rzucić nie mogę. Szlak mnie trafia te  wszystkie plastry, tabletki, gumy i inne cuda wianki dla mnie są nieskuteczne. Wstaję rano i obiecuję sobie już nigdy nie zapalę, ale to tylko myśli . Podziwiam tych wytrwałych i bardzo im zazdroszczę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Palenia się nie rzuca, po prostu przestaje się palić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przedewszystkim jak rzucamy palenie z Desmoxanem to nie  palimy od 1 dnia a nie jak piszą w ulotce ,że na początku można popalać przez pięć dni . ZERO palenia od początku bo inaczej nigdy nie rzucicie. Druga sprawa to przestrzeganie rygorystyczne harmonogramu brania pastylek.Trzecia sprawa można jakieś tabletki ziołowe uspokajające do tego łykać np.NEOPERSEN FORTE.Dotergo psychikę ustawić i będzie pełen sukces .Paliłem 35 lat zawsze conajmniej 40 papierosów dziennie.Próbowałem różnych cudnych tabletek ,plastrów ,bio prądów itd... Tylko Desmoxan pozwala  osiągnąć sukces.
Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki za wszystkich rzucających palenie

----------


## bonitos 333

Witam , jestem przy 8 dniu brania leku desmoxan, nie paliłem już od pierwszego dnia brania leku, nie ciągnie mnie nadal, tylko mam pewien problem ze skutkami ubocznymi, w nocy sny , nie zawsze straszne jak piszą inni, niektóre są nawet fajne. Mam problemy z zaśnięciem a jak już zasne to przebudzę się w środku nocy i z 1,5 h się męcze i nie moge ponownie zasnąć. Jestem dziwnie ospały całymi dniami, rozdrażniony, niekiedy kręci się w głowie. Pytanie brzmi , czy rzucić lek czy wybrać go do końca. pomóżcie

----------


## slajs

Witam,
używanie preparatów, zamienników, wspomagaczy itp., itd. to zwykle wymówka w razie niepowodzenia. Jeżeli chcesz rzucić palenie to je rzuć i tyle. W końcu kto kieruje Twoim życiem? Ja paliłem 23 lata i rzuciłem z dnia na dzień. Od tamtej chwili nie zapaliłem ani jednego papierosa, a było to prawie 8 lat temu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomogło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej☺Nie wiem skąd tyle negatywnych opinii o desmoxanie. Dzięki niemu właśnie rzuciłam palenie. Całkowicie znosi głód nikotynowy,przez który nie mogłam rzucić tego syfu.Od rozpoczęcia kuracji mimo że nie palę,nie chodzę wściekła i nie mam problemów z koncentracją. W ogóle żadnych efektów ubocznych nie odnotowalam. Paliłam 10,kilkanaście papierosów na dobę. Byłam uzależniona zarówno fizycznie jak i psychicznie. Nie wiem co gorsze. Rano od razu fajka,w ciagu dnia tez co chwile,nawet o 2 godz w nocy przed spaniem też koniecznie. Pogoda nieważna,pora dnia i nocy też. Dzięki desmoxan nie czułam głodu nikotynowego a jak mi sie przypomnialo o paleniu to szukałam zajęcia dla rąk-scierka, mop i posprzatane przy okazji. Jeśli ktoś liczy ,że jakikolwiek specyfik załatwi problem od A do Z bez odrobiny silnej woli to się przelicza. Trzeba być pewnym że chce się rozstać z nałogiem. Życzę powodzenia☺

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich.
Paliłem papierochy 20 lat od ponad roku jestem wolny.Nie brałem żadnych tabletek ani gum czy tam plastrów jakis dziwnych. Pewnego dnia owtorzyłem sloik w którym trzymalem pety i zaczalem wachac tak dlugo az sie  pożygalem .Odechciało sie palić bezpowrotnie dziś brzydzę się tym ścierwem a sposób jest naprawde skuteczny. Polecam chcącym rzucić. Tanio i skutecznie. Pozdro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
a powiedzcie mi jak mają się problemy ze snem do stosowania desmoxanu? czasem mam zwyczajny problem z zaśnięciem, desmoxan może to spotęgować albo wręcz odwrotnie? i najważniejsze, jak sobie poradziliście z trzymaniem czegoś (czyt. papierosa) w dłoni? nie wiem przygotowac sobie fake papieros, sięgać po niego jak po papierosa i udawać że po prostu zajmuję czymś dłonie?  :Smile:  może głupie pytanie ale serio te zajęcie dłoni podczas palenia, jakoś cięzko mi się przebić z tą myślą  :Smile:  ważne że motywacja jest w tyg bedę ruszał na podbój wolności od nikotyny,

----------


## Palacz

Palę od 8lat, miałam za sobą kilka prób rzucenia palenia i nic.. W weekend coś mnie tchnęlo i powiedziałam sobie "DOŚĆ" wstałam z kanapy i poszłam do apteki po Desmoxan. Czy działa? Nie wiem, napewno trochę pomaga, wiadomo, że najważniejsza jest silna wolna. Wcześniej paliłam dużą paczkę dziennie, dziś jestem w trakcie kuracji - 3dzień i palę ok,6-7 papierosów. Nie muszę się jakoś specjalnie zmuszać zeby ograniczac ta liczbę. Mam nadzieję, że po zakończonej kuracji będę mogła wrócić tu na forum i napisać, że działa. Życzę Wam jak i sobie POWODZENIA!

----------


## scan

Witam, 

póki co nie palę tydzień i jest wszystko git. Lek oceniam, jako bardzo skuteczny. Mimo wszystko najważniejsza wojna toczy się w głowie, tabletki są tylko bardzo skutecznym uzbrojeniem. Ja paliłem (używanie tego słowa w czasie przeszłym napawa mnie szczęściem) 20lat. To moje palenie starałem się balansować aktywnym trybem życia, bez problemu przepływam 25m pod wodą, na nartach lub rowerze mogę jeździć godzinami. Niestety w ostatnio praca bardzo mnie absorbuje fizycznie i psychicznie, a jednocześnie brakuje mi czasu na aktywność. Efekt łatwy do przewidzenia: wysoki cholesterol i ciśnienie. Stało się jasne, że trzeba się pożegnać z fajkami. Wybór padł na Desmoxan, ponieważ w pracy dwie osoby poradziły sobie z nałogiem przy jego pomocy i mi go poleciły. Od razu napisze, że u mnie (w organizmie) wszystko przebiega tak, jak napisali w ulotce. Pierwszy dzień to "napełnianie" organizmu cytyzyną, a od drugiego zaczyna się wypieranie nikotyny. Powiem tak, po pierwsze nie należy zbyt dużo o tym myśleć (co będzie, jak zachce mi się palić??? ojejku!!! - a nic nie będzie), w razie czego wystarczy pomyśleć o czymkolwiek innym, najlepiej o tym ile jeszcze mam do zrobienia. Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to na wszelki wypadek zaplanowałem cały tydzień: wiosenne porządki, mały remoncik, wymianę opon, przegląd motocykla i całą masę innych, których nie robię na co dzień - póki co myślę, że i tak przesadziłem, bo nie czuje potrzeby zapalenia. Czekam jeszcze na zwrot z podatku, za który kupię nowy rower. Jest to konieczne, ponieważ trzeba zbalansować bardzo prawdopodobny wzrost masy ciała. Po tygodniu noszę przy sobie tabletki, ale nie zażywam wg jakiegoś scenariusza. Po pierwsze, jak wpadnę w wir zajęć to o nich zapominam, po drugie nie chcę wyrabiać w sobie nawyku ich zażywania. Wiem tylko tyle, żeby jedną  lub dwie mam łyknąć w ciągu dnia, ale za dużo o tym nie myślę. Jak teraz reaguje na palaczy? Czuje ten smród jak nigdy dotąd do tego stopnia, że w piekarni czekałem na zewnątrz aż zrobi zakupy kobieta i wyjdzie, dopiero wtedy ja wszedłem.

----------


## scan

> Witam,
> a powiedzcie mi jak mają się problemy ze snem do stosowania desmoxanu? czasem mam zwyczajny problem z zaśnięciem, desmoxan może to spotęgować albo wręcz odwrotnie? i najważniejsze, jak sobie poradziliście z trzymaniem czegoś (czyt. papierosa) w dłoni? nie wiem przygotowac sobie fake papieros, sięgać po niego jak po papierosa i udawać że po prostu zajmuję czymś dłonie?  może głupie pytanie ale serio te zajęcie dłoni podczas palenia, jakoś cięzko mi się przebić z tą myślą  ważne że motywacja jest w tyg bedę ruszał na podbój wolności od nikotyny,


ja nie mam problemu ze snem. Jestem mimo to pod tym względem lekko rozczarowany. Nigdy mi się nic nie śniło, a podczas kuracji tak - jak w ulotce. Myślałem, że będą to sny erotyczne przynajmniej, ale niestety - śnią mi się jakieś bzury  :Wink: 
Jeśli chodzi o zajęcie dla dłoni, to ja kupiłem sobie paczkę słonecznika, ale okazała się w sumie zbędna. Zjadłem trochę podczas meczu na który się wybrałem, a teraz leży i córka sobie czasem skubie.

----------


## To ja :)

Dzien dobry. Zaczelam z desmoxanem cztery dni temu, to nie jest lek cud, po ktorym sie odstawi natychmiast papierosy. Lubilam palic ale strasznie odbijalo sie to na moim zdrowiu, wiec postanowienie, ze rzucam: konieczne. Pierwsze dni glod jak zawsze... po wzieciu tabletki wydawalo mi sie , ze znacznie mniejszy... do wytrzymania. Nastawilam sie, ze rzucam! Od kilku dni nie kaszle juz tak co rano. Nie boli mnie glowa, mam wiecej energii i to wszystko wlasnie jest moja motywacja, lepsze samopoczucie. Zaczelam nawet trenowac :Wink:  Do Desmoxanu kupilam sobie tabletki blokujace apetyt, a jak juz mam naprawde ochote na przekaske, to siegam po owoca. Mi Desmoxan pomaga. Nie wiem czy to dzialanie samych tabletek czy tez moje nastawienie i przekonanie mozgu, ze jednak mi pomoga.  Kazdy sposob na rzucenie jest dobry, ale nic nie zastapi silnej woli, bez niej nawet cudowny lek nie pomoze. Moim kilku znajomym sie udalo. Przez caly okres kuracji ani jedna fajka! Lepsze samopoczucie sprawilo, ze nadal chca przy tym pozostac  :Wink:   Trzeba chciec! Za jakis czas sie do Was odezwe i powiem jak bedzie to wygladalo po calej kuracji :Smile:  Osobiscie polecam. Naprawde warto sprobowac, ale glowka musi byc przestawiona, ze CHCE!

----------


## niereformowalny

Nikt nie mówił, że jest to lek cud, ale z doświadczenia stwierdzam, że jest bardzo blisko cudu. Paliłem 20 lat, dzień w dzień paczka szła jak nic. Próbowałem rzucić chyba już na wszystkie możliwe sposoby (plasterki, spraye, tabletki gumy, rezonans magnetyczny; chyba tylko hipnozy nie próbowałem) zawsze poległem. Dopiero gdy spróbowałem desmoxanu sie udało.
Taka uwaga: desmoxan niweluje twój głód fizyczny, ale by rzucić trzeba mieć już wszystko poukładane w głowie, musisz wiedzieć czego chcesz i się do tego przygotować. Ja trochę poczytałem sobie na ten temat i obejrzałem na youtubie "TOP 40: SCARIEST ANTI-SMOKING COMMERCIALS" (jest w 4 częściach) Nie trzeba znać angielskiego, wystarczą wrażenia wizualne.
Kolejną rzeczą która mnie zmotywowała jest rodzina, właściwie nie cała rodzina bo oni truli mi przez 20 lat bym rzucił- jedna osoba, mój 4 letni syn. Nie zostawię mu w dzidzictwie tego nałogu jaki ja otrzymałem od mojego ojca. Przez całe moje życie podświadomie myślałem, że ten co pali to twardziel, reszta to cioty. W szkole najfajniejsi ludzie na przerwach chodzili do palarni. Nie chcę przekazać mojemu synowi tych stereotypów świadomi czy nieświadomie.

Suma sumarum, nie palę i jestem twardzielem  :Smile:

----------


## ania110

mój szwagier rzucił palenie za pomocą niquittinu, i nie pali już drugi rok, podziwiam go za zapał, być może to również zasługa odpowiedniego doboru tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w trakcie trwania kuracji Desmoxanem. Dzien 5-ty. Pierwsze 3 dni palilam po 5 papierosow/dzien. Dzien 4- nie zapalilam ani jednego, tylko dlatego, ze postanowilam nie zapalic. Desmoxan jedynie pomagaja w ten sposob, ze nie odczuwa sie fizycznego pociagu do fajki, rozdraznienia, a wrecz wkur*****. Uwielbialam palic, ale sa rzeczy wazniejsze, jak zdrowie, zycie..Nie chce smierdziec, nie chce byc uzalezniona od trucizny i jeszcze za nia placic! To jak samobojstwo, bez sensu. Zycze wszystkim rzucajacym duzo wytrwalosci, podjelismy sluszna decyzje!

----------


## lewap

Nie palę już 17 dni. Połączyłem biorezonans, tlenoterapię , książkę Alana Clara i desmoxan plus słoiczek do którego wrzucam co dzień 30 złotych, tyle ile wydawałem na fajki. Ani ja, ani znajomi nie zauważyli żebym świrował. Mam nadzieję, że mi się uda. Możecie również spróbować. Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Popieram tych, co widzą sedno problemu w motywacji i silnej woli. Po 25 latach palenia (paczka dziennie i kilka rzucań, w tym jedno na ponad rok) bez środków postanowiłem rzucić z dnia na dzień i wytrzymałem prawie 11 lat. Przez otoczenie palaczy i próby zapalenia "tylko jeden raz" znowu paliłem przez kolejne 6 lat. Jak poczułem, że tak się nie da żyć (wciąż więcej fajek, stresu, zmęczenia, kaszlu i zadyszek) - znów rzuciłem i trzymam tak od grudnia 2012r. Zamiast przytyć, schudłem, bo wprowadziłem codzienną 45minutową gimnastykę, 5km spaceru i od wiosny do jesieni 15km rowerem - latem pływanie, zimą łyżwy lub narty. Warto spróbować bez wspomagania lekami czy innymi terapiami - po 2-3 dniach niepalenia znika nerwowość i jakiekolwiek negatywne objawy, a poprawia się wszystko! Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim sukcesów w zerwaniu z tym nałogiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzis mija tydzien jak zaczolem brac i nie widze zadnego  rezultatu 1dzien  5pap 2dzien 5pap  3dzien5pap i do tej pory nic to chyba naprwde nie dziala. NIE POLECAM!


jeśli będziesz brała tabletki sumiennie, 5 dnia nie będziesz w stanie skończyć papierosa. 
Substancja czynna musi się nagromadzić w organizmie, aby zaczęło działać.

----------


## VIKING

Od trzech miesięcy obiecałem sobie iż napiszę  coś o Desmoxanie. Palę (paliłem ) od ponad 30 lat i nie bardzo wierzyłem iż tabletki pomogą mi  w walce z nałogiem. Udało mi się. Przez dwa tygodnie łykałem pastylki i paliłem. Czasem więcej czasem mniej . Po 12 dniach próbowałem odstawić papierosy , pamiętam był to czwartek. Nie udało się . Pognałem po kolejną paczkę papierosów. Spróbowałem  jeszcze raz w piątek. Nie palę od 15 stycznia, nie ciągnie mnie.
Przytyłem 3 kilo. Będę z tym walczył. Uwierzcie to pomaga. Były palacz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę desmoksan 2 tydzień jak paliłem paczkę dziennie zjechałem do 2 fajek ostatnio miałem silny  ból głowy 
Ale jestem na piwie i nie pale przy nim jak dla mnie to sukces bo pale 23 lata ale migrena była straszna w życiu takiej nie miałem myśle ze to skutek desmokasamy i sporadycznego podpalania 
Pozdrawiam 3m cię sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Zaczynam przygodę z Desmoxanem. Dzisiaj 3 dzień kuracji. Kapsułki wg instrukcji, 6 na dobę co 2 godz.
1 dnia wypaliłam 8 fajek, drugiego tyle samo, dzisiaj na razie 1 szt. i nie czuję większej potrzeby. Palę od 28 lat ( z przerwami na ciąże) po paczce dziennie i nie wyobrażałam sobie większej przyjemności. Nieprzewidziany brak papierosów to był "koniec świata", zero innych myśli, zero działania, wszystkie myśli podporządkowane zdobyciu fajek. 
Z desmoxanem jest inaczej. Nie czuję bólu psychicznego związanego z ograniczeniem palenia, bardzo mała potrzeba zapalenia. Przyznaję wielu osobom, które się tu wypowiadały, że sny są w "3D", u mnie doszły jeszcze problemy z zasypianiem - dziwne mrowienie w kościach.
Od jutra definitywny koniec z fajami.
Trzymajcie kciuki, odezwę się za jakiś czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi desmoxan pomógł w walce z papierosami. Nie palę już rok i nie ciągnie mnie do fajek. Po za tym, pomógł mi nie podjadać i mniej się denerwowałam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę piąty dzień i jestem pozytywnie zaskoczona działaniem desmoxanu. Ne mam ochoty i nie przeszkadzają mi osoby palące. Obawiam się tylko, czy po kuracji nie pojawią się jakieś dziwne "zmory".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już 11 dzień bez papierosa. Ogólnie dobrze, ale 9 dnia miałam kryzys. Tego dnia widziałam tylko minusy rzucania palenia, byłam na siebie zła. Najważniejsze, że wytrzymałam i walczę dalej. Cały czas biorę desmoxan.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeżeli rzucisz, to nie dotykaj już nigdy więcej ani jednego, bo NA Pewno zaczniesz znów. nigdy znaczy NIGDY.
 Ja rzuciłam, nie paliłam 23 lata, 12 kg w 3 miesiące, diety odchudzjące ...a potem jeden "poczęstunek" koleżanki i .... wróciłam do nałogu ...jak wraca nałogowy alkoholik.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj 25 - ostatni dzień kuracji. Od 3 dnia nie palę. Wcześniej paczka dziennie (28 lat). Lek w moim przypadku zadziałał  doskonale. Znajomi są bardzo zdziwieni, że nie palę - chyba mnie o to nie podejrzewali, ale z drugiej strony mówią, że jestem bardzo podatna na sugestie i może nawet witamina C mogłaby zastąpić desmoxan. Nie wiem, czy przytyłam, bo się nie ważę, a rzeczy lubię obszerne. 
Jestem bardzo ciekawa, czy tak lekko będzie po zakończeniu kuracji. Odezwę się za jakiś czas. Trzymam kciuki za wszystkich rzucających!

----------


## skurczycpun

Ja pierdole jaki wylew botów xddddddddd :v

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę od miesiąca i nie biorę już desmoxanu. Jest łatwiej niż myślałam. Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę, że lek nie jest antidotum na rzucenie palenia lecz w tym pomaga. Przede wszystkim trzeba do tej decyzji dorosnąć jak i potraktować swoje wyzwanie poważnie. Mi Desmoksan pomógł  i już 2 dnia nie paliłam do tego pojawiło się odrzucenie od nikotyny. Paliłam 14 lat i  wcześniej próbowałam rzucić z Tabexem, ale bez skutku. Desmoksan jak i Tabex to w sumie to samo bo jest ta sama dawka jak i ta sama substancji w tych dwóch preparatach. Moim zdaniem to zależy od nastawienia i silnej woli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szanowni Państwo , jak zwykle wszystko w naszych rękach . 
Mój  mąż  palił tytoń około 1 paczki dziennie , trzy lata temu odstawił i przeszedł na e papierosa , którego palił do zeszłego miesiąca . Początki e papierosa były  straszne , mąż natychmiast po takiej zmianie zachorował  ( ale nałóg to nałóg i ciągnął e papierosa dalej ). Po 3 latach na wieść o tym , że jego teściowa , a moja mama rzuciła palenie po listku desmoxanu ( paląc już 50 lat tytoń -  sam spróbował i po 8 tabletkach czyli 2 dniach kuracji  rzucił palenie ( oby tak zostało i nie wrócił do nałogu ) .Oczywiście  próbowałam różnych gum i perswazji nic nie skutkowało . Teraz jestem zadowolona ekonomicznie , zapachowo i co najważniejsze zdrowotnie dla mamy  męża i otoczenia. 
Lek można kupić na listki  szczerze , polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę już 2 miesiące. Początkowo pełna kuracja z desmoxanem, który bardzo mi pomógł. Działa na psychikę jak żaden inny lek. Teraz radzę sobie sama i nie jest źle. Oczywiście są chwile, że przychodzi ochota na papieroska, ale trwa krótko i umiem jak na razie z tym walczyć. Mam nadzieję, że na dobre pozbędę się nałogu i będę w pełni kontrolować swoje życie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juz miesiąc nie pale naprawde pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę już 3 miesiące. Jest dobrze !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogólnie jak się nie jest pewnym na co się zdecydować to warto sobie poczytać efarmaceuta bo są tam i opinie innych użytkowników i wszystkie potrzebne informacje o leku więc łatwiej ogarnąć który rzeczywiście warto sobie kupić bo natłok tego w reklamach jest ogromny, wgl mają tam taką fajną kategorię leki z reklam gdzie właśnie sprawnie można sobie prześwietlić co tak naprawdę nam w tej telewizji sugerują łykać i czy rzeczywiście jest tak skutecznie jak się producenci próbują chwalić  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żadna tabletka nie rzuci za Was palenia! Jedynie może w tym pomóc. Przede wszystkim samemu trzeba chcieć przestać palić. Paliłem 29 lat, ponad 2 paczki dziennie, w tym czasie próbowałem rzucić przynajmniej kilkanaście razy bezskutecznie i kiedy stwierdziłem że już nic mi nie pomoże, dostałem na gwiazdkę desmoxan. Od początku stosowania zaskoczyło mnie to że nie czułem się tak jak przy poprzednich próbach rzucenia, nie byłem zdenerwowany, ani rozdrażniony, chęć zapalenia też była mniejsza. Przestałem palić po 9 dniach kuracji, a lek odstawiłem po 14 dniach, w sumie użyłem 60 tabletek. Nie pale już 8 miesięcy i na dzień dzisiejszy nie mam żadnych chęci powrotu do nałogu. Jestem wolny dzięki desmoxanowi i polecam gorąco każdemu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę 4 miesiąc. Początek z desmoxanem super, następne 2 miesiące też, a teraz coś zaczyna się dziać. Dziwi mnie to, bo mój obecny stan przypomina stan osoby, która nie pali tydzień (tak dla zobrazowania). Mam nadzieję, że zdrowy rozsądek zwycięży. Szczerze, to głupio bym się czuła, bo parę osób wzięło ze mnie przykład i przestało palić, a inni trzymają kciuki. Walczę dalej!

----------


## Asia8313

Ja nie palilam 4 tygodnie ale mąż wrócił z trasy i pali

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rzuciłam po 10 latach palenia. Bardzo schudłam biorąc desmoxan ale tez dlatego że zaczęłam ćwiczyć, lepiej się odżywiać. Nie paliłam 4 lata do tego lata... Odbiło mi i zapaliłam. Po jednym, po jednym i już palę codziennie. Ale desmoxasn znowu kupiłam. Tylko teraz aż tak nie mam ochoty rzucać jak poprzednio więc nie wiem czy pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę, że Desmoxan pomoże.  Osobiście nigdy nie wierzyłam, że rzucę palenie. Paliłam jak smok. desmoxan kupiłam raczej z przekory i stał się cud. Musisz złapać dobrą myśl, przypomnieć sobie jak fajnie było być "wolną" od nałogu i wspomóc się kapsułkami. DASZ RADĘ!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeci tydzień kuracji własnie trwa. Skusiłam się na Desmoksan widząc ,że pomógł siostrze rzucić palenie . 
Początki wcale nie były takie straszne jak przy "zwykłych " próbach rzucenia palenia. Paliłam do 4 dnia , właściwie 4 zapaliłam 1,5 papierosa. Od tamtej pory nic.Jakieś trzy dni to była walka psychiczna, bo korciło, ale byłam twarda. A jaka dumna kiedy pierwszy cały dzień wytrwałam bez fajki! Miewam chęć , a właściwie nie tyle chęć co odruchy "wyjścia" na dymek. Nie ma co się oszukiwać , przyzwyczajenia pozbyć się nie jest łatwo.
Do tej pory po za odruchami i w pierwszych dniach dziwnymi  snami było ok. O kilku dni zrobiłam się nerwowa , ale zagryzam to słonecznikiem i zauważyłam ,że pocę się . Do końca kuracji dużo nie zostało, mam nadzieje że wytrwam ( i utrę nosa niedowiarkom takim jak mój mąż ;P ) , Tylko tak teraz czytam wypowiedzi i widzę ,że najgorsze to dopiero po zakończeniu kuracji mnie czeka?!
Paliłam od 14 lat, dwie paczki dziennie lekko szły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam desmoxan jak tylko zaczęli go reklamować, sami wiecie jak człowiek ma już dosyć palenia łapie się wszystkich sposobów ( przerobiłam plastry,gumy, książki...i nadal paliłam )
Pamiętam, że po desmoxanie nie paliłam już w 3 dzień. Nie wybrałam nawet do końca całej tej kuracji i ne palę do dziś. 
Tylko zasada jest jedna desmoxan bardzo pomaga ale sami też musimy nie chcieć palić. Życzę wszystkim powodzenia, bo życie bez papierosów jest naprawdę fajne  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po kilku dniach bez papierosa będziesz w takiej euforii, że już nie palisz i nie śmierdzisz, że nawet jak przestaniesz brać desmoxan nie będziesz już chciała patrzeć na papierosy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę piąty miesiąc i mam nadzieję, że już nie zapalę. Bezpośrednio po kuracji nie miałam ochoty na papierosa, dopiero ok. 3 miesiąca pojawiły się dziwne ciągotki. Ale po takim czasie człowiek jest już w stanie sobie wytłumaczyć, że bez papierosa można żyć. Trzymam kciuki za nas wszystkich! Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co mi doradzicie ja paliłam 20 lat trzy razy próbowałam rzucać ten jest czwarty oczywiście z desmoxanemi mi się nie udało ponieważ stosowałam się do ulotki teraz rzucam czwarty raz i niestosuje się do zaleceń w opakowaniu i w pierwszym dniu brania tabletek już nie paliłam w ogóle papierosów dzisiaj jest drugi dzień i nadal nie zapaliłam w ogóle papierosa to mam już odstawić czy dokończyć kuracje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O Desmoxanie opinie warto poczytać , może warto to zrobić zanim się kupi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę 6 miesiąc.  Rzucanie zaczynałam z desmoxanem, który brałam ściśle wg ulotki. Nie jest źle, można żyć bez fajek. Zdarzają się trudne chwile, ale nie można się poddać. Aby tak dalej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## chianti

Kolega palił i poszedł do znachora, który go zahipnotyzował i kolega nie pali już z 10 lat  :Smile:  Autentyk. Słyszałem, że jest jakaś fajna książka o rzucaniu palenia i działa. Autor to chyba Carr? Sprawdź w necie. A inna sprawa, że niektórzy rzucają od razu, a inni muszą mieć rytuał wyjścia i z dwóch paczek dziennie stopniowo schodzą do zera. Kwestia osobnicza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piłem desmoxan, nic nie pomagał. Nie palę już miesiąc. Co jest najlepsze? Silna wola! Mnie osobiście przemawia 800zł które wydawałem na palenie ;-) Naprawdę dużo paliłem, w tygodniu po półtorej paczki dziennie, sobota, niedziela po dwie-trzy paczki /na dzień/. Miesiąc nie palę, jest ok. POLECAM !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Pół roku temu spróbowałam tabex i niestety nie sprawdził sie. Wytrzymalam dwa tygodnie nie wiem jak to określić dziwnie się czułam jakby szok. Przerwalam tabletki i przez chwilę palilam dwa razy więcej niż wcześniej. Później jak zwykle paczka na dwa trzy dni. Podjęłam próbę ponownie jednak wybrałam desmoksan i jest lepszy jeśli o mnie chodzi. Od dnia drugiego nie palę i brzydze się na mysl o paleniu. Trochę mam jakby doła jakby coś brakowało ale nie wiem co bo nie chce zapalic, sny wspaniałe. Jestem wyspana nawet jak śpię mało. Ciężko mi się skupić ale Nie wiem jak to wytłumaczyć. Trochę czuje się inaczej ale podoba mi się ta faza tymczasowa, nie poddam się wezmę kurację do końca i po prostu czuje ze wlasnie teraz chce rzucić. To trzeba przede wszystkim chcieć a desmoksan robi resztę.
Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Desmoxan bardzo pomaga. Paliłam 28 lat po paczce dziennie. Teraz nie palę 6 miesięcy. Papierosy cały czas mi pachną, ale mam nadzieję, że silna wola i rozum zwyciężą.

----------


## karaloosh

> kłamiesz jak z nut. Desmoxan nie zmienia smaku fajki w żadnej fazie jego brania



a ten suchy kapeć w pysku to nic?!?!!? i ślinienie się jakbyś ciumał puszkę coca coli!?...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

40 lat palenia.....  desmoxan nie pale 9 miesiecy . na mnie zadzialalo  troche inaczej nie ograniczalem jak w ulotce odrazu przestalem palic tylko tabletki zazywalem jak w ulotce .Jak rzucac to rzucac ale organizm dostal szoku  tylko dwa dni . polecam ten sposob od razu a nie stopniowo... troszke przytylem i zamienilem to w miesnie na silowni 
jak palilem nie moglem zdobyc masy miesniowej a tu bez wysilku .... sylwetka szok jak porownuje zdjecia
Polecam Desmoxan i rzucanie od razu zamiast papierosa tabletki nic nie stopniowo.
Palenie elektroniczne to taki kit ktory przyszedl z usa do kanady i sie nie sprawdzil to wcisneli w europejczykom
mieszkam w Kanadzie i siagnelem z Polski ten desmoxan i za o dziekuje nic mi nie pomagalo 20$ dziennie na fajki 600$ miesiecznie ... elektroniczne papierosy nie sa na rzucene palenia to tylko taki trik marketingowy w ameryce to wymyslono bo zakazy palenia zrobili prawie wszedzie to miala byc alternatywa  ludzie tylko po czesci oszczedzaja pieniadze fakt nikotyny nie ma ale sa uzalezniacze wolejku i wierz mi po roku palenia i tak cie bedzie ciagnac do normalnego papierosa i jak by byl wybor zapalic po romu elektronika czy papierosa to wybor bedzie na papierosa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zapomnialem w czasie brania desmoxanu mialem problemy ze skupieniem i problem z aktywnoscia sexualna wrocilo wszystko do normy jak skonczylem kuracje takze sie nie obawiajcie ze cos sie dzieje nie tak. .... no i jak toksyny sie usuwaja z organizmu to troche nie mily zapach najszybciej je wypacac bieganiem ... pijcie duzo wody ijak ciagnie do papierosa ... najlepiej zastapic to woda .chce sie ci palic lyk wody woda powinna pomoc wydalac toksyny niej pozwoli tak szybko przytyc zaspokaja glod ..... duzo miety pijcie i bedzie. ok Dacie rade bo warto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

HURRA nie palę już 7 miesięcy!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> najlepsza metoda jak moze byc to ksiazka Alana Carra PROSTA METODA JAK SKUTECZNIE RZUCIC PALENIE nie pale juz od 3 lat i ani przez chwile nie mialalm watpliwosci ze brakuje mi fajki, najgorsze ze kazdy jak rzuca palenie to mysli ze traci cos jakas przyjemnosc a jaka to przyjemnosc wdychac ten smród rownie dobrze mozna zaciagac sie spalinami z rury wydechowej.`Q1



prawdziwemu nałogowcowi papierosy smakują i ja się do tego zawsze przyznawałam, a jśli pani twierdzi inaczej, to w życiu nie była pani prawdziwym nałogowcem, dla tego jest nam tak ciężko to rzucić, też jestem na desmooxanie i też mam z tym problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zyban to naprawdę rewelacyjny sposób, naprawdę...

----------


## Nie zarejebezstrowany

We wrześniu 2015 r. kupiłam 1 listek Desmoxanu- tak na próbę. Po 1 dniu ograniczyłam palenie do połowy> z każdym dniem paliłam o 1 papierosa mniej. Na szczęście nie przeczytałam ulotki, bo pewno bym się zniechęciła. Cała moja kuracja to 1 opakowanie i 2 listki. To co podają w reklamie (przestajesz palić po 4 dniach) NIE JEST PRAWDĄ ale ogólnie- to skuteczne tabletki. Brałam tak, jak tego potrzebował mój organizm i zakończyłam kurację też wtedy, gdy byłam na to gotowa i już mnie nie ciągnięło. A przez dłuższy czas nosiłam ze sobą kilka tabletek tak na wypadek, gdyby mi się zachciało zapalić.Ale nie było takiej konieczności do dnia dzisiejszego NIE PALĘ! Bardzo chciałam przestać palić i cieszę się, że mi się udało i nie ciągnie mnie do palenia. A paliłam 14 lat po 6,5 latach niepalenia. Wszystkim życzę powodzenia w rzucaniu tego nałogu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę desmoksan. Na początku był o ok. Nie czułam tego ssania w brzuchu i ograniczalam.  Teraz 5 dzień bez papierosa minął. Nie czuję się dobrze. Obniżenie nastroju. Wszystko mnie dobija. Mam ochotę wypalić paczkę bo czuje ze inaczej się rozlece. Zdaje sobie sprawę że zapalenie w niczym mi nie pomoże ale jak pomyśle że już nie mogę zapalić to chce mi się płakać. Nie wiem jak mam się relaksiwac jak sobie robić przerwy w ciągu dnia na zebranie myśli. Głupie to i jeszcze bardziej mnie dobija, że takie głupie. W pracy akurat mam taki okres, że piekielnie nudna robotę mam i to tym bardziej mi się dłuży. Jem i jem i pije wodę i kawę i cukierki i gumy. Nie cieszy mnie nic. Co by można zrobić?  Jakieś nagradzanie by się przydało ale nie jedzeniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oglądam program surwiwalowy. Nie mają co jeść ani pić na wyspie i pomyślałam że moja chęć zapalenia to totalna głupota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biorę desmoksan. Na początku był o ok. Nie czułam tego ssania w brzuchu i ograniczalam.  Teraz 5 dzień bez papierosa minął. Nie czuję się dobrze. Obniżenie nastroju. Wszystko mnie dobija. Mam ochotę wypalić paczkę bo czuje ze inaczej się rozlece. Zdaje sobie sprawę że zapalenie w niczym mi nie pomoże ale jak pomyśle że już nie mogę zapalić to chce mi się płakać. Nie wiem jak mam się relaksiwac jak sobie robić przerwy w ciągu dnia na zebranie myśli. Głupie to i jeszcze bardziej mnie dobija, że takie głupie. W pracy akurat mam taki okres, że piekielnie nudna robotę mam i to tym bardziej mi się dłuży. Jem i jem i pije wodę i kawę i cukierki i gumy. Nie cieszy mnie nic. Co by można zrobić?  Jakieś nagradzanie by się przydało ale nie jedzeniem.


Cześć, 
Czy desmoxan bierzesz wg ulotki? Ja nie palę już 8 miesięcy, ale stan, który opisujesz miałam parę lat temu jak rzucałam bez tabletek. Nie paliłam 4 lata, cały czas byłam nieszczęśliwa, a w nocy miałam sny ,że palę.
W maju kupiłam desmoxan i byłam bardzo zadowolona, że w miarę lekko udało się przestać palić. Oczywiście nawet teraz zdarzają się chwile, że przychodzi ogromna ochota...ale odrobina silnej woli i wraca spokój. Znam parę osób, które brały desmoxan i żadna nie przechodziła tak ciężko I fazy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po biorezonansie nie paliłem 8 lat miałem ciezki okres i wystarczyl 1 papieros i wszystko zaczelo się od nowa 
teraz chce sprobowac desmoxan albo najlepiej z biorezonansem

----------


## Zadowolona

Działa tylko trzeba przyjmowac wg ulotki. Rok temu poprosiłam męża by podjechał do apteki, spytał w jakim celu więc odpowiedziałam że chce kupić właśnie te tabletki- wysmial mnie. Palilam prawie 2 paczki dziennie!! Po 2 chyba dniach po każdej fajce czułam metaliczny smak bleeeeee . 5 dni palilam, od 6 dnia nic nic nie wiem po prostu nie chciałam. Wykorzystałam tylko połowę tabletek! Sama w siebie nie wierzyłam NIKT nie wierzył nie miałam parcia by rzucić bo kochałam palić i wsparcia również bo sama nie wierzyłam. Rok nie palę!!!! I JEST ZAJEBISCIE!!!!!!!

----------


## Paula1213

Dziś kupiłam swojemu tacie jeden listek Desmoxanu, bo zadeklarował się że będzie brał tabletki i rzuci, a cała rodzina mu gorąco kibicuje bo nikt w domu oprócz niego nie pali (skuteczna antypapierosowa propaganda mamy - nigdy nie popierała palenia). Jest niecałe 2h po PIERWSZEJ tabletce, a już mówi że czuje dziwny smak w gardle i jakby go mdliło, chyba zaczęło działać, a pali już grubo ponad 30 lat (!!!) Dam znać za kilka dni jak się czuje i jak z papierosami, póki co ma paczkę i ma być to jego ostatnia w życiu! Oby się udało  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam pytanie jak się. Ma Desmoksan to tabletek na ciśnienie ?

----------


## To masz

Desmoksan działa fantastycznie. Jem go juz 3 rok dzien w dzien po 6 tabletek i ta substancja , ktora jest zawarta w nim w połaczeniu z prozakiem daje kopa. Jest mega zwidy, halunu i nawet zmarłych widziałem. Dilerzy u mnie w miescie zbankrutowali bo cale miasto ssie desmoksan. Trudniej jest z prozakiem ale z turcji kumpel zamowil 200 tys tabletek .  Skutki uboczne- nie ma tylko moze troche Ci zmarli co przychodza to odejsc nie potrafią. Wynająlem wieksze mieszkanie bo sie pomiescic nie dało. Polecam jest mega. Chyba rozbije obuz z namiotem na cmentarzu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę już 9 miesięcy. Są gorsze chwile, ale korzyści jest znacznie więcej!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od siebię mogę polecić produkt, który mi pomógł, 9 tygodni bez palenia
strona producenta: nicorix.usa.cc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj mija 10 miesięcy! Brawo JA!

----------


## fanko

O dziwo to jeden z niewielu preparatów który naprawdę działa. Nie mogłem rzucić palenia a gdy zacząłem stosować Desmoxan przestałem czuć potrzebę zapalenia. W ten sposób uwolniłem się od nałogu. Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z Dezmoxanem przestałam palić już po 4 dniach.  Nie palę już ponad 2 miesiące. Żeby rzucić palenie rzeźba też chcieć mili Panstwo.

----------


## 20Letni stażw paleniu

Mija 21 lat. Dziś wypaliłam tylko jednego i nie pamiętam kiedy tak było. 
Desmoksan brałam kilka razy, ba nawet rzuciłam na rok, czy nawet na 2. Efekty brania tabletek są różne. Raz zadziałały tak, że rzygałam na widok papierosa, raz nie widziałam efektu - zobaczyłam go po zwiększeniu dawki dwu czy trzy krotnie, teraz jest tak sobie. Mam pustkę po nawyku i pewnie będą ją miała - pomaga elektroniczny z 0% olejkiem miętowo-wiśniowym. Takie przyzwyczajenie do wydychania papierosa. Napięcie jest. W końcu nałóg palenia to tłumienie emocji, u mnie to gnie, więc gniew wychodzi - staram się jakoś go przepracować i dojść do źródła. 
Są różne psychiki i mechanizmy uzależnienia - są osoby, które mają odporność na uzależnienie- nie potrafią się  uzależnić. Po 3-4 papierosach włącza się mechanizm odrzucania. Są tacy, co potrafią rzucić z dnia na dzień. Gratuluję, choć niejeden wylądował po tym w szpitalu... Są psychiki podatne i głęboko uzależnione. Jak pijacy sięgający dna, potrafiący żebrać by tylko się napić.  Widzieliście takich zbierających pety ? Różnica tylko w świadomości, ci zbierający pety są ciut bardziej świadomi od alkoholików - oni mają martwe komórki w mózgu. Kilka milionów więcej po każdym upiciu się.
Może to kwestia przyczyn - wiadomo nałóg to zachowanie konwulsyjne, coś jest przyczyną, emocje- twierdzą inni, emocje też są różne. Może po 20 latach palenia przepracowuje się niektóre z nich i "palenie" cię rzuca. Może.
Jakiś procent nas, nałogowców weszło w nałóg tak silnie, że naklejenie plasterka nie wystarcza. Dawka desmoksanu została opracowana dla ogółu, więc z założenia dla części będzie za słaba, dla części za mocna - odczują silne skutki uboczne. Szkoda, że ja w tym  niefajnym ogonku na wykresie jestem. Palę od 14 roku życia. Oddałabym dużo, by nie zapalać pierwszego papierosa. Wiecie, że nikotyna uzależnia od pierwszej dawki silniej niż heroina? Nie degraduje jednak tak jednostki jak inne narkotyki, więc nałożenie na niej akcyzy było w interesie państwa...
Na raka płuc umiera się szybko - w 6 miesięcy człowieka nie ma. A ile składek odprowadzi pracując przez 30 lat.... 

Reasumując. Zapaliłam dziś 1. Może jutro nie zapalę. Pracuję z emocjami, które tłumiłam dymem przez ostatnie 21 lat. Bez tego nie rzucę. Jak rzucę stanę się niepalącym nikotynikiem. Jak nie rzucę, to pewnie spróbuję za jakis czas, bo inaczej czeka mnie nałóg do końca życia. Po kilku latach ostrego picia alkoholicy nie wiedzą jak się nazywają, robią pod siebie i zasilają noclegownie dla bezdomnych. Tacy jak ja lądują na onkologii, przemycając papierosy lub przytykając ją do dziurki zamiast tchawicy - tak to te kilka % społeczeństwa podatnych na uzależnienie od nikotyny.
 I tak będę żyła do końca życia ze świadomością, że zapalenie choć 1 papierosa u mnie będzie powrotem do nałogu na kolejne 20 lat. Jak mi się skończy desmoksan polecę po kolejną paczkę. To nie jest kwestia 50 zł, to kwestia mojego życia.
Jeśli jesteś, tak jak ja, jednym z tych kilku % podatnych na uzależnienie od nikotyny, nie poddawaj się. Jak się poddasz, przemyśl w czym poległeś i spróbuj jeszcze raz, może z pomocą nie tylko desmoksanu. Wybierz inną opcję na życie niż palenie papierosa do dziurki zamiast tchawicy.

----------


## ElaR

Mi wystarczyło jedno opakowanie Tabexu, pierwszego dnia czułam się jakbym wypaliła kilka paczek, było mi bardzo nie dobrze, jakbym przedawkowała papierosy. Po czymś takim mam obrzydzenie do dziś. Od 10 lat nie palę. Ale jedno jest pewne bardzo chciałam rzucić, a to podstawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Desmoxan działa cudo bo po jednej kuracji już nie palę ponad rok czasu, próbowałem z innymi specyfikami i tylko desmoxan dał radę. Cena desmoxanu nie jest jakoś wygórowana dlatego warto odstawić papierosy na rzecz tego wynalazku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przestalam po 18 dniach kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam - tak krótko w dwóch słowach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę rok!!!! Desmoxan bardzo mi pomógł w pierwszej fazie. Teraz podejmuję następną walkę, z kilogramami. Trzymam kciuki za wszystkich rzucających. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam 37 lat, paliłem lat 20, dorosłem żeby spróbować rzucić, kupiłem desmoxan dlaczego on, chyba widziałem parę reklam w tv i dlatego, a "farmaceuta" ma za cel sprzedać a nie doradzać  :Big Grin:  (u mnie tak mają). Cały opis rzucania wydaje mi się zbędny bo u każdego jest inaczej (chyba).
Udało się, na chwile obecną nie palę 1.5 m-ce, czasem rwie do zapalenia ale wszystko w głowie.
Reasumując (zapewne powtórzę po wielu innych), lek za Ciebie nie rzuci, życzę wszystkim sukcesów.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 

Nie palę już 1 rok i 2 miesiące. Na początku często tu zaglądałam, czytałam i opisywałam moje zmagania. Motywowały mnie wpisy innych, a miło też pochwalić się swoimi sukcesami. Teraz robię to średnio raz w miesiącu, jestem dużo silniejsza, a ochota na dymka całkowicie mnie opuściła (na dzień dzisiejszy). Pisałam już, że podejmuję kolejną walkę - z kilogramami. Tu też mam spektakularne osiągnięcia hihi. Jestem mega zadowolona z mojego nowego życia bez nałogu. Pozdrawiam i życzę wygranej!!!! Desmoxan polecam z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, nie palę od roku i 3 m-cy! Brawo Ja!

----------


## aluska1230

Desmoxan to dla mnie rewelacja, miałam dużo prób rzucenia papierosów, ale po Desmoxanie  nie palę. Na razie jeden miesiąc , ale myślę że dam radę  :Smile:  Polecam gorąco i życzę powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie palę rok i 5 miesięcy!  Powodzenia!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przez 20 lat paliłem papierosy, minimum 1 paczka dziennie, palenie rzucałem wielokrotnie na dzień /dwa / tydzień i zawsze wracałem do fajek... Desmoxan kupiłem w 2015/2016 roku i leżał czekając na odpowiedni moment, kończąca się data ważności leku pomogła mi podjąć decyzję o rozpoczęciu kuracji (odwlekałem do ostatniej chwili) i ... 3-ciego listopada 2017 r., minie 8 miesięcy bez fajek, polecam !!!! żal tylko mam ogromny, że tak długo zwlekałem :-) życzę powodzenia każdemu walczącemu!!! Da się!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ważne pytanie. Jestem w 4 dniu kuracji, wczoraj i dzisiaj okropnie bolał mnie brzuch czy może to być spowodowane tabletkami, czy to normalne, co mogę zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mom pięć dych i pole dzień i noc. Nie mom kompletnie wolnej woli, czuję się jak idiota. Myślę, że nie dożyję emerytury. Polenie to błąd który wymyślili Indianie...☠

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, chwalę się dalej...nie palę 1 ROK i 7 miesięcy. Fajki cały czas mi pachną i są momenty, że mam odruch zapalenia. Fajnie nie palić.  Polecam!!!

----------


## 50+

Do Siego Roku
Nie w ramach noworocznego postanowienia, ale dwa dni przed świętami. Jak ktoś napisał na tym forum - kończyła się już data ważności desmoxanu ... dostałem 2 listki "po siostrze", która rzuciła wcześniej. Żona dokupiła mi 2 listki ... głupio się było już wymigiwać, tym bardziej, że sam już o tym myślałem, żeby rzucić. Nie rzucać - tylko rzucić. Podobno Mark Twain tak mawiał: rzucić palenie? nic prostszego - robiłem to setki razy. Ja sam paliłem przez prawie 40 lat, mniej więcej paczkę dziennie i raczej więcej niż mniej. Obawiałem się jak może wyglądać moje życie bez papierosa - trudno mi było to sobie wyobrazić [a i dalej nie jestem na 100% wcale pewien jak będzie]. Najpierw jednak, jeszcze przed odstawieniem, w sumie ot tak, jakby mimochodem czy od niechcenia, rozerwałem nawykową pętlę powiązaną z paleniem "na sedesie", potem palenie "po jedzeniu". Po drinku nawet było łatwiej, bo zwykle drinkuje się w miejscu dla niepalących lub wśród niepalących, poza tym znacznie mniej drinkuję niż niegdyś, jakoś nie mam potrzeby. Najbardziej obawiałem się przymusu papieroska do kawy, której wypijam nawet ze 2 litry na dobę. Ciekawość jak to będzie, jak będzie reagował mój organizm i jakie cuda będzie wyczyniać mój nawykowy, uzależniony umysł to element motywacji. No i hipochondria rosnąca z wiekiem i po wynikach badań też pomaga podejmować takie decyzje. Na pewno też śmierć kogoś bliskiego... Refleksja typu - po co ci to wszystko. "Na coś trzeba umrzeć" to głupia wymówka, chojraczenie. 
Desman jednak jakoś działa. Dzisiaj 19 dzień bez papierosa. Cztery dni poprzedzające popalałem 12, potem 10, 8 i 6, też bez jakiegoś postanowienia - po prostu miałem mniejszą potrzebę, a pewnie też organizm sam się bronił. Odstawiłem piątego dnia przyjmowania środka no i dzisiaj jest już 19 dni. Rzadko brałem tyle ile w zaleceniach, zwykle potrzebowałem mniej kapsułek na dzień. Dokupiłem jeszcze listek [pełna "kuracja" to niby 100 kapsułek, ale chyba jak to palacz - boję się co zrobię, jak mi zabraknie?], żeby mieć jeszcze na ten tydzień do dokończenia.
Ciekawość, ale też powtarzam sobie - niepalenie jest zabawne. Kiedy łapię się na tych w sumie śmiesznych odruchach, tych chętkach, takich "ale teraz bym zajarał", albo jak ręce same gdzieś sięgają z przyzwyczajenia ...
Najczęściej jednak w momentach odprężenia, w przerwach między jakimiś zajęciami, albo żeby sobie zrobić przerwę, albo w oczekiwaniu na coś. Z nudy [na szczęście rzadko], podczas oglądania tv, trochę jak zaczynam się stresować jakimś zadaniem - żeby ogarnąć myśli, skoncentrować się itp. Jak mam zajęcie i wkręcę się w cokolwiek to nie myślę o paleniu. Generalnie to recepta dla mnie - przepuszczać myśl, zająć uwagę i ręce czymś innym. Jak już muszę to biorę mocne miętówki, żeby dać sobie to wrażenie  podrażnienia z ust, dziąseł, gardła i górnych dróg oddechowych. Pomaga. Zużywam najwyżej kilka dziennie.
Poza tym trochę godności osobistej. To ganianie "na szluga", a to do zazwyczaj śmierdzącego kibla w pociągu, a to na zewnątrz firmy, biura, sklepu [deszcz, wiatr, mróz ...], a to z boku gdzieś przystanku autobusowego, przed kinem, przed teatrem, przed restauracją.  Tam nie, tu też nie wolno ... Trochę popalałem, żeby się buntować przeciw takim ograniczeniom [w psychologii to się nazywa reaktancja] i przymusom. Teraz uśmiecham się, jak widzę np. ekspedientkę przed sklepem stojącą na mrozie, żeby wyjarać szybkiego dymka póki nie ma żadnego klienta, albo jak ktoś jara "na kaszel" czekając na autobus lub na zonę robiąca zakupy w markecie. Zagaduję, rozmawiamy na temat, ludzie chętnie rozmawiają. Sam się wzmacniam, ale może komuś to pomoże podjąć decyzję? Przed szpitalem, w którym ludzie „leczą się” z chorób płuc wciąż można zobaczyć sporo palących mimo wszystko.
Niepalenie jest zabawne. Daje trochę uciechy i powodu do wesołości, do śmiania się z siebie samego. Jak na uwięzi nawyku, automatycznie, jak bezmyślnie, na autopilocie, bezwiednie i bez kontroli zadymiamy sobie życie. Liczę na to, że sam wytrwam, może z tej uciechy, ale zdziwiłem się ostatnio też np. tym, że zostało mi tyle pieniędzy w portfelu.
Różnicy w oddychaniu jeszcze nie czuję za bardzo, ale już więcej energii, lekko lepsza kondycja, zdolność do wysiłku, z wolą też trochę lepiej. Kontroluję wagę - zrzuciłem w ostatnim roku ponad 15 kg bez specjalnej diety czy znęcania się nad sobą, tylko przez racjonalizację jedzenia - jem to samo, ale nie tyle samo i raczej mniej, a częściej. Poza tym jednak różnorodnie i urozmaicenie, chude mięsa, ryby, sporo owoców, warzyw, zielenina, koszone ogórki i buraczki, olej rzepakowy, jaja, swojej produkcji kefir i sok pomidorowy… 
Pijam herbatki ziołowe niby wzmacniające odporność i wspomagające [w co wierzę] wypłukiwanie toksyn z organizmu, takie urozmaicone mieszanki.
Ogólnie wiec trochę zmian. Skuteczne rzucanie nawyków wymaga jednak jakby nowych kotwic dla zachowań i reakcji. Mówiąc prościej - chodzi o nowe, z założenia zdrowsze lub bardziej konstruktywne nawyki i przyzwyczajenia. 
Niepalenie jest więc nawet zabawne, jak tak spojrzy człowiek z siebie nieco z boku, z dystansu, z pozycji widza siedzącego na widowni i przyglądającego się samemu sobie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, już rok i 8 miesięcy!!!! Rzadko się pojawia ochota na papierosa, ale jednak zdarzają się sytuacje, że cały organizm łącznie z głową zapomina, że nie pali. Najczęściej po wykonaniu jakiegoś wymagającego zadania, po stresującej sytuacji... Potrafię już cieszyć się życiem, bez żalu w sercu, że nie mogę zapalić. Fajnie jest nie palić!!! Polecam.

----------


## Grzesiek124312341234

Najwazniejsza jest chec. Jezeli ktos nie chce rzucić, to nie rzuci. Sam desmoxan nie pomoże ( z pustego i Salomon nie naleje ). Biorę desmoxan od 20 dni od 15 dni nie palę. Nie czuje potrzeby sięgnięcia po papierosa. Jak ktoś przy mnie pali, to odchodzę. Sam sobie tłumaczę to w taki sposób, że jak teraz zapalę papierosa, to przeciez już będę palić do końca życia, a przecież tego nie chcę. Ważne znaleźć sobie mnóstwo zajęć, tak, żeby nie było czasu myśleć o paleniu . Pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości sobie i innym !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem lepiej jest ograniczanie sporzywanej nikotyny niz truc sie kolejna chemia znajdujaca sie w gumach, plastrach czy tabletkach. Nagle rzucanie tzw z dnia na dzien moze byc niebezpieczne dla naszego organizmu. Rzucanie nalogu z dnia na dzien to tak jak zabranie dzieciom slodyczy lub w dzisiejszych czasach TELEFONU. Polecalbym zmiejszanie dawki palonych dziennie papierosow. Czyli jesli palimy paczke dziennie wypalmy 18 papierosow przez tydzien. W nastepnym tygodniu 16 i tak zmiejszac o 2 papierosy tygodniowo. W ostatnim etapie ustalmy sobie dokladna godzine kiedy mozemy zapalic to pomoze naszemu organizmowi na stopniowe ograniczanie od nikotyny. Jak sami wiecie my kontrolujemy nasze ciala trzeba je tylko przygotowac do wprowadzanych zmian.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam rzuciłem bez tego biorąc te tabletki bolał mnie brzuch miałem w nocy koszmary płytki oddech jak zapytałem lekarza co tam jest to mi się odechciało już lepiej palić jak brać te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oj kolego zeby skutecznie reklamowac trzeeba sie bardziej postarac. Przeciez od razu widac ze to spam w najczystszej postaci.


Ja brałem Desmoxan (a to jest to samo co Tabex tylko w innym opakowaniu) i polecam tak samo jak kolega wyżej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mija tydzień jak biorę i na trzeci dzień przestałam już palić nawet nie biorę tych tabletek jak jest w ulotce od wczoraj tzn. wczoraj wystarczyły mi trzy a dziś jak narzazie wzięłam 2 ogólnie jest ok jak mam chęć na fajkę mam pod ręką cukierki)). Tylko mam takie pytanie jak Wasz organizm się zachowuje po odstawieniu tabletek macie może jakieś kołatanie serca i lęki ???? Bo na innych forach piszą takie rzeczy jakby rzucenie palenia spowodowało skutki uboczne-problemy ze zdrowiem.....


Ja kiedys zucilam tak sama od siebie. Przyszlam  koszmar ! To nie tabletki ale brak nIkotyny 
Myslalam ze na zawal schodze. Ataki paniki w nocy itp. To glod nikotynowy. Trzeba przetrwac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Obiecałam komuś , że przestanie palić no i się zaczęło szukanie odpowiedniego specyfiku bo sama od siebie nie podołam. Siostra poleciła mi Kudzu Root , zaczęłam stosować 5 lutego 2018 po około 4 tygodniach zauważyłam , że mniej palę . Normalnie wypalałam ok. 22-23 papierosy dziennie po Kudzu Root liczba ta spadła do ok. 14 no i koniec, być może dałabym radę ale miałam mało czasu ( w maju miałam być wolna od nałogu) . Czytałam opinie różnych tabletek i postanowiłam kupić Desmoxan.  Zaczęłam zażywać 22 marca 2018 . Postępowałam zgodnie z instrukcją . 1 kwietnia spaliłam 5-6 papierosów , 2 kwietnia 5 papierosów , 3 kwietnia 4 papierosy i 4 kwietnia o godzinie 8.10 spaliłam ostatniego papierosa. Myślałam, następnego papierosa zapalę o godzinie 12.00 i .... poczułam , że nie muszę , powiem więcej czułam to już wcześniej tylko uważałam , że to rzucanie palenia to nie jest taka prosta sprawa. Dzisiaj jest 9 września 2018 i nie palę , przytyłam 15 kilo ale teraz to gubię. Do sylwestra będę zgrabna i niepaląca . Myślałam , że nie dam rady nawet na wspomaganiu ( tabletki ) a jednak udało się czego życzę wszystkim ,  którzy chcą skończyć z paleniem . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Desmoxan nie pomoże jezeli nie masz silnej woli człowieku! Tabletka nie zastąpi fajki. A elektryk jest gorszy od normalnego papierosa wystarczy spytac lekarza!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

desmoxsan kupiłem dokładnie cztery lata temu.Po dwóch dniach przestałem palić i to definitywnie w pierwszy dzień spaliłem 2 papierosy a w następnym dokładnie tyle samo i to by była cała przygoda po 40 letnim paleniu (zalety nie śmierdzę papierosami in w mieszkaniu jest bardzo miła atmosfera) Nadmieniam że przeważnie paliłem około 40 szt. dziennie z szacunkiem Z>S>

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

desmoxsan kupiłem dokładnie cztery lata temu.Po dwóch dniach przestałem palić i to definitywnie w pierwszy dzień spaliłem 2 papierosy a w następnym dokładnie tyle samo i to by była cała przygoda po 40 letnim paleniu (zalety nie śmierdzę papierosami in w mieszkaniu jest bardzo miła atmosfera) Nadmieniam że przeważnie paliłem około 40 szt. dziennie z szacunkiem Z>S> Po roku lekarz przepisał mi jakiś lek gdyż miałem ciut płytki oddech po tych lekach oddech wrócił do normy i jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

desmoxsan kupiłem dokładnie cztery lata temu.Po dwóch dniach przestałem palić i to definitywnie w pierwszy dzień spaliłem 2 papierosy a w następnym dokładnie tyle samo i to by była cała przygoda po 40 letnim paleniu (zalety nie śmierdzę papierosami i w mieszkaniu jest bardzo miła atmosfera) Nadmieniam że przeważnie paliłem około 40 szt. dziennie z szacunkiem Z>S> Po roku lekarz przepisał mi jakiś lek gdyż miałem ciut płytki oddech po tych lekach oddech wrócił do normy i jest ok.No i nie ukrywajmy zaoszczędziło się co nieco kaski przez te 4 lata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta ksiąska Allena Carra to jest pic na wodę ... to co ona wypisuje nadaje się do Amerykańców ... psychologiczna mymłanina ... ni ładu ni składu i żadnego konkretu. Jak ktoś mi mówi, ze rzucił po przeczytaniu tej ksiązki to chce mi się śmiać ... i płakać ... bo ta książka nie pokazjuje, żadnego konkretu jak rzucić ... jest napisana w dziwnym i przynajmniej dla mnie nie zrozumiałym stylu ... właściwie nie wiadomo o cyzm ona jest tak naprawdę .... czytałam to i moja koleżanka ... jakoś palimy ... skutecznie niestety do tej pory .... więc prosze nie pisac "bajke" dla innych internautów, którym zalezy naprawdę na rzuceniu .... napewno nie dzięki tej "wspaniałej " lekturze !

----------


## vesa

Mi jakoś książki nie za bardzo pomogły, chodzi o to że wiedzę miałem ale gorzej bylo z motywacją i działaniem, żona mnie zmusiła do rzucenia i jetem jem mega wdzięczny, bardzo mnie wspierała, zeby było łatwiej rzucić to mi kupiła recigar, te tabletki ograniczają chęć palenia i też mają ciekawą formę podania, każdy dzień brana jest oznaczony na blistrze razem z ilością ile tabletk trzeba tego dnia wziąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam ten problem i ból, bo moj maz byl zapalonym palaczem, narzekal sie prze tyle lat, ze nie zamierza rzucac palenia i jak to on to bedzie palil ile mu sie podoboa, az dostal mocne zalecenia od lekarza, żeby rzucić całkowicie, a juz na pewno mocno ograniczyc. Niby mial z 15 dziennie, zejsc do max. 3... Kupilam mu ten nowy lek recigar, bo ma ten fajny blister, ktory mu mowi ile i co ile ma brac tabletek. Jest obecnie na 10 dniu kuracji, trzyma sie calkiem niezle. Początki byly trudne, ale teraz to juz chyba z górki. Mam nadzieje ze dotrzyma do calosci kuracji

----------


## mameszka

ja teżmiałam kila podejść, ale jakoś mi nie szło, w końcu zdecydowałam się na walkę z nałgiem przy pomocy tabletek, brałam kilka różnych, efekt przyszedł dopiero po zakońcoznej kuracji tabletkami recigar, brałam je przez 25 dni i po zakończeniu nie ciągnęło mnie już do papierosa, tabletki pomogły mi pozbyć się nałogu który towarzyszył mi kilkanaście lat.

----------


## asia9

Jeśli nie widzisz efektu po tych tabletkach czy plastrach powinieneś wybrać się na terapię antynikotynową. Mój brat korzystał z dobrybiorezonans.pl i poskutkowało.

----------


## yameska

Moim zdaniem każdy powinien wybrać dla siebie idealny sposób walki z nałogiem, u mnie tabletki recigar sprawdziły się idealnie, kuracja trwała tylko 25 dni więc niecały miesiąć, tabletki są pakowane w spajalne blistry więc nie pomylisz się podczas przyjmowania tabletek, do tego zaczęłam się więcej ruszać i zdrowo jeść więc ogólnie jestem zadowolona z tego że rzuciłam palenie dzięki tabletkom.

----------


## tenir

Naprawdę próbowałem chyba wszystkich możliwych metod, które miały mi pomóc w walce z rzuceniem nałogu, ale bezskutecznie. Ostatnio znajomy polecił mi wykupić kurs z Reset33, podobno te filmiki pomagają zmienić myślenie, zrozumieć nałóg. Jestem dopiero na początku drogi, ponownej walki, ale wiem, że tym razem się uda. Jestem dobrej myśli.

----------


## Afri

No to i ja dołączam do osób walczących z nałogiem nikotynowym. Ja pomocniczo kupiłam sobie akurat Recigar, bo cena jest bardziej korzystna.

----------


## Justyn

I jak idzie? Też słyszałam dobre opinie na temat tabletek Recigar. Jak wychodzą cenowo?

----------


## bystka

> I jak idzie? Też słyszałam dobre opinie na temat tabletek Recigar. Jak wychodzą cenowo?


Za opakowanie na 25 dni stosowania płaciłam trochę ponad 20zł. To niewielkie pieniądze a Recigar w moim odczuciu jest wart każdej złotówki.

----------


## Karol_76

W moim przypadku pomocna okazała się terapia antynikotynowa za pomocą biorezonansu. Terapię taką wykonuje Gabinet Biorezonansu Lidia Dłużniewska-Dziok. Polecam ten gabinet i tę metodę, jest bardzo skuteczna w rzucaniu nałogu.

----------


## iflor

Ja również mam dobre opinie o programie reset33. To hipnotyzujące filmy ale można sobie poradzić z nałogiem. TO DZIAŁA, jestem na to dowodem. Na priv mogę napisać więcej nie chcę robić zbędnej reklamy.

----------

